# From Assisted Conception to...Babies!!!



## Ilovetomatoes

Hello All, 

I created this thread for those of us who went through multiple injections, blood, sweat, and tears to meet our rainbow babies. Others are of course welcome too :). Let's share our long awaited pregnancies together! 

A little about me, I went through IVF w/ ICSI. I was lucky to be successful at the first attempt even though my doctor only gave me 30% of success rate. At early scan (6 weeks 2 days), we saw that only 1 embryo implanted out of 2 and saw a heartbeat. However, baby was measuring a few days smaller. A couple of weeks later, we saw two babies with two heartbeat and they are measuring spot on. So here I am waiting for my identical twins. 

Feel free to share a little something about yourself :).

Due Date Tracker (I'll try to update as much as I can): 


ILT (me! :D) - for now 10/05/2015 but could be some time late September if the babies decide to come out earlier. :pink: :pink:
Faith77: 10/22/2015 :pink: :pink:
BethK: 10/23/2015.
Kaye: 10/23/2015. :pink:
Star25: 11/03/2015. :pink:
3chords: 11/05/2015. :blue:
Rosina: 11/15/2015.
CMO: 11/20/2015.
First: 11/20/2015. :blue:


Fun websites: 
https://www.askbaby.com/your-baby-in-pregnancy.htm choose the "Your Baby's Development". Plug in your due date and you can see the baby moving. Fun to watch :). 

https://pregnancy.familyeducation.com/ Plug in your due date then it'll tell you what's going on day by day. I found it very informational and something that I can share with DH so he feels a bit more involve :).


----------



## CMo

Hey ILT, great idea starting another thread. I hope I'm not jinxing myself by coming over here!

A wee bit about myself.....my DH had a vasectomy reversal back in 2011 and after 3 years of TTC we accepted Icsi was our only option. We had our 1st round of treatment in jan/ feb and we were absolutely over the moon when we got our precious BFP last Friday. Still very early days and I'm very conscious of saying I'm the 'big P!!' as I so don't want to jinx us but we're both very excited and looking forward to our scan on 3rd April!!

Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo, I keep thinking about that too!! But, I am tired to keep thinking I am going to jinx myself all the time ahhahaha. So I decided to screw jinx and live life free and happy :p. It is what it is! If something happen, then we'll try again :).


----------



## star25

Hello ladies :)

As you know ive just got my bfp after over ten yrs ntnp and lttc with a bit of burying my head in tje same in between!
After having ivf with half my eggs fertilised with icsi I have 8 frozen embies as had to freeze all die to ohh, fast forward to Feb where I start my FET and on 7th march got a bfp at home and everyday until otd on 11th march when beta was 87 
First scan 31st march when I'll be 7 weeks, completely scared and excited but just want to enjoy it as much as I can!


----------



## CMo

U know what ILT you're so right! Why am I worrying?? Right now I'm pregnant and I need to believe it and enjoy every second of it. Totally true what you say and I always believe that what's for you won't go by you. I need to relax, chill and if anything does go wrong then we try again!


----------



## kaye

Thanks for the invite star. Great group ilovetomatoes and hi again &#128518;

After ttc for 5.5 years, I had to lose 5 stone to get help. We had our first round of icsi which started in January. After retrieving 8 eggs we were so upset to only be left with 1 embryo for a day 2 transfer.
We are still in shock that it worked! We had an early u/s 6wk1day and saw baby sac, yolk fetal pole and the heart was pulsating. 
We have paid for a private reassurance scan this Saturday as I can't wait till 12 weeks.

Can't wait to go through this journey with you all xx


----------



## CMo

Hi Kaye, nice to meet you. Congrats on your pregnancy. 

When does it start to sink in and feel real??


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks for setting up this thread ILT...

Dh had a vasectomy reversal in 2010 which didn't work due to scarring. We did our 1st ICSI cycle in Jan 2013 which resulted in a chemical pregnancy and no frosties and a 2nd fresh cycle in the June was bfn, again no frosties. Oct 2014 was our 3rd fresh ICSI which became a freeze all with 3 frosties due to OHSS. 1st single frozen transfer this month gave us a surprise bfp with a beta of 342 on 9dp5dt. Scan on 7th April (@ 7 weeks 5 days)

Over the moon, but the worrying hasn't stopped and still expecting this to be taken away from us but trying to stop worrying about what I can't control! Will be lovely to continue to support each other as you ladies have been lifelines through this x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Star :wave:!! So happy to see you hear. I am expecting a few more of us to show up soon! 

Cmo, it's hard though but we just need to keep reminding each other to relax. 

I've heard women have miscarriages at 20 weeks or more. So, passing the first trimester is not a guarantee. I think I will feel better when I have my babies in my arms. 

So, I am not sure if you ladies have discussed genders with your DHs. DH and I talked this past weekend. I, personally, want a little girl but will be happy with boys of course. I have a strong suspicion that I am carrying two boys. So, I talked to my DH that I might want to try again if we are currently having boys. He said...honey, a while back my coworker told me this. Having a boy means that you only have to worry about 1 penis. Having a girl means to have to worry about all of the penises out there! LOL!! I still want a little girl though :p. We'll see. We might end up with 2 girls!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Looks like everyone was posting at the same time :D. 

Kaye!! I was just about to go to your thread and send you the link :D. Good to see you here and can't wait to see your U/S!

Cmo, I think once you keep talking about pregnancy and buying little items, then it starts to sink in a bit. It didn't even sink in for me after we saw the heartbeats. Maybe when I start waddling!! ahahhaha. 

Bump!! Hi :wave:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Kaye, I understand your thoughts around booking a private scan.

I've been thinking about hpt testing at 5, 6 and 7 weeks just to give reassurance but I'm not sure whether it will help or make it worse, and whether to use FRER or a digital.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

ILT, I love your DH's theory about boys and girls lol!!!

I'd love a girl as loads of boys in both families, but either will be my special little munchkin.

It's a shame that identicals can't be 1 of each lol!


----------



## kaye

Bumpsparkle - I did another 2 IC this weekend. Just to make sure I'm still pregnant. 
We got the scan for £40 and it's at a medical centre so they said they will try a normal u/s but if needs be will switch to internal.


----------



## beneathmywing

I'm here! This was a great idea ILT!

As for anyone who doesn't know, got my first beta today at 126! I am pregnant and I am so so so excited!!!!! 

Are we all having November babies?


----------



## kaye

Congrats beneatmywing!!! 

My due date is 25th October. What date is everyone else?


----------



## beneathmywing

kaye said:


> Congrats beneatmywing!!!
> 
> My due date is 25th October. What date is everyone else?

Thank you!! Mine is November 23rd unless it changes at my scan.


----------



## CMo

Yep BMW, nov for me! 20th I think. Gonna be a great Xmas this year!

DH is convinced it's a boy (his mum is a little psychic and she says it's a boy). On my side of the family I have a nephew so a girl would be nice but I honestly don't care either way. Will any of you find out the sex? 

I've embraced my fear.....updated my status and added not one but two tickers. Go meeeee!!


----------



## beneathmywing

CMo said:


> Yep BMW, nov for me! 20th I think. Gonna be a great Xmas this year!
> 
> DH is convinced it's a boy (his mum is a little psychic and she says it's a boy). On my side of the family I have a nephew so a girl would be nice but I honestly don't care either way. Will any of you find out the sex?
> 
> I've embraced my fear.....updated my status and added not one but two tickers. Go meeeee!!


Yay!!!

I will definitely be finding out the sex of the baby. I have girl nieces as well, so it would be cute to have a girl so she has someone to play with, but either or, as long as he/she is healthy and happy!

Love the tickers!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Bump, the digi only shows 3 plus after a while. So I think IC or FRER is better if you just need assurance. They are cheaper :D. And yes, it's a shame that identicals can't be one of each. Oh well. I am lucky enough to get pregnant...let alone pregnant with twins. BTW, I can't wait to see your U/S!! 

Cmo!!! Love the tickers! We'd definitely find out the sex. It drives me nuts that I can't buy any clothing items or any decorations since I don't know the sex of the babies yet. 

Ladies, I added Due date on the front page. I'll try to update it as often as I can :D.


----------



## CMo

I can't decide if I want to find out or not. I don't think I'll be able to resist when it comes to my scan.


----------



## star25

Great result beneath! 

I'm so excited to be here, I'm starting to believe it now, I worry about the scan but at the moment I'm trying to just enjoy it, im pregnant and it's something I never thought I would get to say so need to stop the worrying!

I dont mind boy or girl, my youngest niece/nephew is a girl and they will be a year apart so a girl would be lovely 

I appear to be ill again with sore throat feeling fluey, it's going around though and immune system is probably lowered, taking pregnacare max though so hopefully they will help keep the germs at bay! 

I was thinking about testing too bumpsparkle but then I would worry if the line wasnt what I expected so unsure? X


----------



## CMo

I went out to asda this morning and picked up there own brand of tests. Only £3.50 for 2 so I intend to test mon & fri until scan. I'm a crazy lady just now!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

CMo said:


> I went out to asda this morning and picked up there own brand of tests. Only £3.50 for 2 so I intend to test mon & fri until scan. I'm a crazy lady just now!!!

When is your scan, hun?


----------



## CMo

3rd April xx


----------



## beneathmywing

CMo said:


> 3rd April xx

So mine should be a few days after you.. fx!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Beneath, our scans are likely to be close together because mine has been pushed back a bit later than 7 weeks.

Think I might get some frers as read that digitals aren't always that reliable. I just want them around as an option each week after beta (every thurs) 

Due date is currently 19 Nov. How do you add tickers?

I feel like I'm in a parallel world right now...or I'll wake up soon x


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> Beneath, our scans are likely to be close together because mine has been pushed back a bit later than 7 weeks.
> 
> Think I might get some frers as read that digitals aren't always that reliable. I just want them around as an option each week after beta (every thurs)
> 
> Due date is currently 19 Nov. How do you add tickers?
> 
> I feel like I'm in a parallel world right now...or I'll wake up soon x

Can't wait for everyone's scan!

I said the same today.. I feel like I am in a dream and if I wake up from this, I will be VERY mad! lol


----------



## star25

Haha I know doesn't seem real, I work with my mum and when I was in the kitchen yesterday trying to get my muddled brain to work out who drank what after 2 weeks off, she said I keep looking at you and then thinking oh yeah your pregnant lol, I keep doing the same! 

I dont think I will test, ive got one cheapie left so it is tempting, bumpsparkle I had to book
My gp appointment as they're always busy otherwise would have been too long for an appointment

Scan is 2 weeks today, eeek!


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Haha I know doesn't seem real, I work with my mum and when I was in the kitchen yesterday trying to get my muddled brain to work out who drank what after 2 weeks off, she said I keep looking at you and then thinking oh yeah your pregnant lol, I keep doing the same!
> 
> I dont think I will test, ive got one cheapie left so it is tempting, bumpsparkle I had to book
> My gp appointment as they're always busy otherwise would have been too long for an appointment
> 
> Scan is 2 weeks today, eeek!

Awww! I told my mom the news last night! She was soooo happy. She even said shes whole now! Completely melted my heart.

I have a few IC's left, so I probably will poas until they finish so there's no more in the house! Yayyy for almost scan time!


----------



## star25

bumpsparkle , as you can see that's my attempt at a ticker! haha!


----------



## star25

ooh I've done it actually, after making the ticker on babygaga.com copy and past the BBcode to your signature not the HTML code like I did first xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks star, I'll give that a go later.

The crinone progesterone gel is really worrying me at the moment. Y'day afternoon I had a lot of brown mixed in with it, but this morning I had quite a bit of pink, sometimes quite dark. It does seem to be mainly caught up in the cream residues rather than my own CM but the amount of it is totally freaking me out.

Has anyone else had this? I'm hoping the cream is just irritating my cervix or vagina, and not my period trying to start. I'm more anxious now than before my bfp!


----------



## star25

Try not to worry bumpsparkle ive seen lots of ladies say this, if it makes you feel better call complete and speak to a nurse for reasurrance, ive had it 2-3 times when the cream residue comes out and it's a peach colour but like you only in the crinone not my cm xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks star, I've left a message for a nurse to call me back. Not happened again so hopefully just a cream thing. Had a few cramps which have taken my breath away which doesn't help the worrying when all put together. 

I might try not inserting the crinone applicator as far to see if that helps.

Needless to say, 4 frers are now winging their way to me via Amazon lol!


----------



## star25

I was going to say maybe dont put the crinone in as far, it will still be absorbed, haha on the frers I'm still undecided, ive read though that lines can get lighter the further you go along because of the hook effect so dont let that freak you out, you might end up worrying more xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Ok thank you. Not heard about the hook effect before. We'll see if we feel any better by the time they arrive.

How you feeling? x


----------



## beneathmywing

Bump, Im pretty sure its just the Crinone irritating your cervix! I know its hard not to worry!


----------



## star25

I'm in bed at mo feel all fluey, sore throat etc, cant believe got it again already, im taking pregnacare max so hopefully the vitamins will kick in and stop me getting anymore germs! 
How are you in yourself? X


----------



## FirstTry

Bump: with your high beta, I don't think you have much to worry about! I had a few bleeds with my DS, including one at 10 weeks that sent me into a tailspin, but all was fine.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, I know how you feel! DH has been sick for the past 3 days with cold. I think I've caught it! Not too happy right now. 

Hi First, when is your OTD again? Should be some time this week right? 

Bump, agree w/ the other ladies said. Hopefully the spotting stop soon.

Btw, it's great to see pregnancy tickers everywhere!!!


----------



## 3chords

Hi guys, is it ok if I join in? I think I was on a different thread than most of you as I did a FET last month and not a fresh cycle.

My history is in my signature - 2 IVFs, 1 FET, 2 miscarriages...hoping this is the one.

We've had our 6 week scan and baby measured exactly 6w0d with HB of 110. My next scan is at 8 weeks on March 26. Due date is Nov 5, 2015 but I will have an early c-section so I won't go past late October.


----------



## star25

Hi 3chords and congratulations! Must have been amazing to hear the heart beat, we've been on the same thread before, so exciting to be here now x


----------



## star25

Bump do you know how long we carry on the estrogen and progesterone for as ive just had my delivery and theres enough to last another 5 week's, already sick of the crinone! X


----------



## beneathmywing

3chords -- So happy to see you here!!!!!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks ladies :) Clinic have said it could be the applicator scratching my cervix and causing some bleeding which the cream brings down. 

Star, sorry if personal question but how far are you administering, halfway, two thirds?

I got told we only take the drugs until our 7 week scan which surprised me because I had initially thought the progesterone would be until 12 weeks. Like you I'm sick of that yucky stuff! Oh and my boobs look a different shape already, rounder, even dh noticed. Is that possible?

Emotionally I'm excited one minute and scared to be excited the next. Wishing away the next 3 weeks. Hey, you'll be 5 weeks tomorrow, woohoo!


----------



## beneathmywing

Bump-- Normal to be excited and scared the next, but be happy and enjoy every moment! You need to join us and add a ticker! =)


----------



## CMo

My clinic stopped my progesterone on sun, 2 days after OTD. Very nervous about them stopping so early since I've read that everyone else is still taking theirs. I'm sure clinic know what they're doing!


----------



## star25

Just wondered why they sent so much as they knew I had a week left to bring me til
Tomorrow then today I've got enough for another 5 week's! 
With yhe crinone I tend to go as far as it can go then bring it down a cm or so, dont know if this is right lol I just dont worry it will fall out, then I sleep with a pillow under bottom! Probably unnecessary, some days mpre residue comes out than others 

I cant believe its 5 weeks already tomorrow, makes me more excited that things might start happening more now, it sounds silly but when people talk about me being pregnant I feel a bit of a phoney like I'm not really! Hard to explain but it's like I dont believe it myself until I have my first scan, its silly though as plenty of people Do a pregnancy test and have no blood test or scan til 12 week's and I doubt they feel this way, dont know how they cope waiting so long! X


----------



## star25

I think thats definitely possible with the boobs, mine still ache but some days are worse than others which worries me, I think they are getting more veiny too but I could be seeing things
Cramps are still on and off throughout the day but today not so bad, just want to feel something definite that cant be put down to progesterone or being ill!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

I know exactly how you feel star. It's disbelief that they mean you lol!

I think that ivf has just played with our heads so much that we can't believe this is it. Our counsellor told us that worrying about bad things happening doesn't really lessen the pain if it does happen, so enjoy the good moments without worrying unless you have something to worry about.

Right, off to look at tickers as feeling left out now... :)


----------



## 3chords

Thanks for being so welcoming ladies. :flower:

About progesterone...the placenta starts making appreciable levels of it at 7 weeks and usually by 9-10 weeks totally takes over. Before that you have your ovaries/corpus luteum. In IVF they supplement because they suck out a lot of the contents of the follicles so the corpus lutea are not as productive as in a regular cycle but you should also have quite a few of them so together they are probably OK.

In a medicated FET you basically have to completely supplement as your body is not making any of its own. I take suppositories 3x per day and I also give myself PIO shots. A huge part of getting through first tri for me will be getting off butt shots haha!

I am still too scared to put a ticker up. :nope:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

'Think' I've done it 

Welcome 3chords! Don't worry about the ticker if you're not ready x


----------



## FirstTry

Hi everyone :wave: and congratulations!

ILT: it's tomorrow. But I took a Clearblue with weeks indicator last night and it said 2-3 weeks pregnant. According to some people on the interwebs that should mean my beta is >201. I hope they are right!

I think I'll hold off on the ticker until I see a heartbeat.


----------



## star25

Thanks for yhe info 3chords :)

Hi first! That sounds good, bet you'll have a great number!


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck, First!


----------



## CMo

Thanks 3chords for explaining the progesterone. Makes a bit more sense now!


----------



## beneathmywing

are you ladies still cramping? I think I've linked mine up to trapped wind.. it is really painful/uncomfortable. I heard peppermint helps so DH is going to pick me up anything peppermint after work!


----------



## kaye

3 chords - congratulations!! 

I have been told to keep taking my progesterone twice a day until 11 weeks. Then go down to just once a day, the evening dose for another week. So I will be 12 weeks when I stop completely.


----------



## CMo

Yep BMW still cramping!

I still find it so weird that my clinic has stopped my progesterone, can't understand it. Should I be concerned?


----------



## beneathmywing

CMo said:


> Yep BMW still cramping!
> 
> I still find it so weird that my clinic has stopped my progesterone, can't understand it. Should I be concerned?

Maybe question them?


----------



## Bumpsparkle

BMW, most definitely still cramping ;)

First, good luck for 2mrw x


----------



## 3chords

BMW - my cramping was pretty strong until about 5 weeks. Since then I feel it every few days but it is milder. I think totally normal.

CMo - if you are worried, can you ask your clinic to do a progesterone draw? It's a super quick blood test and if they find that your blood P4 is high enough on its own, at least you'll know you are ok without the supplementation.


----------



## star25

Morning ladies 

My boobs dont hurt or ache at all today, completely normal, has anyone else had this? X


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Morning star, my boobs are still sore but I was just thinking how all the other symptoms seem to be less strong. I'm sure people say your symptoms will be up and down so try to enjoy it. I've heard they can really kick off at 6 weeks so enjoy a quiet week lol! ;) x


----------



## beneathmywing

Im sure everything is fine girls!! Afm ive been up all night really suffering from these cramps and constipation!!! Just terrible.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Awww beneath, I feel for you. Drinking lots of water might help a little x

Star, happy 5 weeks day to your little munchkin!! :) x


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> Awww beneath, I feel for you. Drinking lots of water might help a little x
> 
> Star, happy 5 weeks day to your little munchkin!! :) x

Im going to ask the nurse today if there is anything I can take to relieve it!!


Happy 5 weeks, Star!


----------



## FirstTry

beneathmywing said:


> Im sure everything is fine girls!! Afm ive been up all night really suffering from these cramps and constipation!!! Just terrible.

An apple a day tends to help when I'm constipated.


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies! I now have an apple pip lol

I'll try not to panic, was thinking though they're not even achy from progesterone so my body's probably getting used to it, I am really tired though, could be from the cold or having a late night but I had to have a nap urgently so think it's more hormone related
Also ive only had 1 very mild cramp this morning

Beneath, that doesn't sound good, lots of fruit and water! 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## 3chords

star25 - I think symptoms come and go especially something like breast soreness. Mine were a lot more sore in the beginning than now, or maybe they are the same but I've just gotten used to it.

BMW - with my last pregnancy, I had horrible constipation and to be honest nothing helped. Not prunes or prune juice, not extra fibre, not eating bran buds, seriously nothing. This time I have been blessed with the opposite problem - cramping and daily loose stools. Just fabulous.

AFM I am just totally overwhelmed by the nausea. I started having pangs of it at 5w1d and then from 5w4d it has been every day, all day, constant and unrelenting. No appetite for anything, terribly exhausted, etc. I know it hits some women harder but I guess I just didn't expect it to be like this. It is still 100% better than a failed cycle or worse yet, a miscarriage, so I don't want to complain.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, my BBs were like that. One day it'd be super sore and disappeared the next day. 

3chords, welcome! I added your EDD on the front page :). 

BMW, try a yogurt or two a day. I was having constipation issue ..well..until now and eating yogurt daily helps. Of course, fruit and veggies and lots of water help too. If those don't work, try colace. That's one safe meds to take while pregnant. 

Afm, I caught DH's cold blah!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Star, my BBs were like that. One day it'd be super sore and disappeared the next day.
> 
> 3chords, welcome! I added your EDD on the front page :).
> 
> BMW, try a yogurt or two a day. I was having constipation issue ..well..until now and eating yogurt daily helps. Of course, fruit and veggies and lots of water help too. If those don't work, try colace. That's one safe meds to take while pregnant.
> 
> Afm, I caught DH's cold blah!

Thanks for all the suggestions!!!

Sorry you got dh's cold :(


----------



## CMo

ILT u've just made me giggle looking at the first page, u've got our due dates as 2014. I wish!!! Would stop all this worry lol xx


----------



## FirstTry

CMo said:


> ILT u've just made me giggle looking at the first page, u've got our due dates as 2014. I wish!!! Would stop all this worry lol xx

My due date is the same as yours, CMo, Nov 20! But let's wait for today's beta before adding it, ILT :thumbup:

Star: symptoms come and go. Nothing to worry about. I can't remember even having achy bbs with my DS.

3chords: my PGS buddy! Sorry about the nausea. Your Dr or nurse might have suggestions. I remember hearing that eating crackers before you get out of bed can help. There's also Zofran, but I personally try to avoid meds (other than IVF meds) unless absolutely necessary. I hope you feel better.


----------



## star25

I thought my due date was 18/11 ,have I worked it out wrong? X


----------



## FirstTry

Holy moly, my beta is 916 at 14dp5dt!!!


----------



## 3chords

Yaay FirstTry! Seems like a strong little PGS bean. :cloud9:


----------



## beneathmywing

First, that's awesome! I'm still waiting for my beta results from today :coffee:


----------



## CMo

Star your date should be right, you were 2 days before me.

I wish I got a second blood test. Don't get anything now until my scan in 2 weeks


----------



## beneathmywing

Well, I dont have great news. My beta today is only 219 and did not double. I need to go in for another one on Friday. I cant believe this is happening right now.


----------



## FirstTry

That's not a bad number for 11dp or even later. Did you transfer one or two?


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> That's not a bad number for 11dp or even later. Did you transfer one or two?

I transferred two. My doctor said its never a great sign when the numbers don't double, but it is considered acceptable for the doubling process to require up to 3 days...so things may still be fine and that we need to see what the next value shows us, but of course im completely crushed.


----------



## star25

I was going to say beneath that it can take 3 days to double, when was your first one and what was the number?

Thank you for the reasurrance ladies, boobs were aching when took my bra off again so that was a relief, no cramping today though :(

First great number!


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> I was going to say beneath that it can take 3 days to double, when was your first one and what was the number?
> 
> Thank you for the reasurrance ladies, boobs were aching when took my bra off again so that was a relief, no cramping today though :(
> 
> First great number!

My first one was at 9dp5dt on Wednesday and it was 129, todays was 219.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo, Thank you for pointing that out!!! :dohh: Guess I was in a hurry wanting all of us to have our babies soon. 

First, can I put your due date now? Awesome beta btw. 

3chords, I have been drinking honey w/ lemon today because of my cold. It's not only making my cold feel a bit better. It also eliminate a bit of my nausea. I was hungover free for a few hours now :D. 

BMW, the beta doesn't sound too bad. Maybe baby just a late grower. I am sure it'll catch up.

I talk to my belly at times. It's a good assurance for myself..and hopefully for the babies. Not a long drawn out convo though hahahaha. Just something like patting my belly when no one is around and said everything is going to be okay. For whatever reason, it made me feel better. Try not to stress out too much over the numbers. Our bodies do its own thing and not the way that science dictates. :hugs:. 

Hope everyone else is well today.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Cmo, Thank you for pointing that out!!! :dohh: Guess I was in a hurry wanting all of us to have our babies soon.
> 
> First, can I put your due date now? Awesome beta btw.
> 
> 3chords, I have been drinking honey w/ lemon today because of my cold. It's not only making my cold feel a bit better. It also eliminate a bit of my nausea. I was hungover free for a few hours now :D.
> 
> BMW, the beta doesn't sound too bad. Maybe baby just a late grower. I am sure it'll catch up.
> 
> I talk to my belly at times. It's a good assurance for myself..and hopefully for the babies. Not a long drawn out convo though hahahaha. Just something like patting my belly when no one is around and said everything is going to be okay. For whatever reason, it made me feel better. Try not to stress out too much over the numbers. Our bodies do its own thing and not the way that science dictates. :hugs:.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well today.

Thank you, hun.


----------



## FirstTry

beneathmywing said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> That's not a bad number for 11dp or even later. Did you transfer one or two?
> 
> I transferred two. My doctor said its never a great sign when the numbers don't double, but it is considered acceptable for the doubling process to require up to 3 days...so things may still be fine and that we need to see what the next value shows us, but of course im completely crushed.Click to expand...

Maybe one embie resulted in a chemical but the other is growing normally. It seems that could've inflated the first beta maybe.


----------



## FirstTry

Yes, ILT. Nov 20 please :)


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> That's not a bad number for 11dp or even later. Did you transfer one or two?
> 
> I transferred two. My doctor said its never a great sign when the numbers don't double, but it is considered acceptable for the doubling process to require up to 3 days...so things may still be fine and that we need to see what the next value shows us, but of course im completely crushed.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe one embie resulted in a chemical but the other is growing normally. It seems that could've inflated the first beta maybe.Click to expand...

I dont know. At this point im praying for one healthy baby to stick and stay for 9 months!!


----------



## 3chords

BMW - honestly that beta is really close to doubling. I know it would have been way better for your sanity if it had just doubled exactly (or more) in 48 hrs but I think that you are still looking at a very decent doubling time of 63 hrs (remember 48-72 is the normal range). It will be impossible for you NOT to worry for the next couple of days but FX that everything looks good with the next draw!

ILT - it's funny you say that because we just got our dog neutered a couple of days ago and he is on an anti-inflammatory/painkiller that is suspended in a honey-based solution, so it tastes sweet and he loves it. Anyway when I was giving it to him last night I honestly wanted to vomit when I smelled the honey. I can't imagine going anywhere near it at the moment. Funny how different things work for different women!

FirstTry - I had a crazy high beta at 19dp5dt (like way over median for twins) and was still a singleton. Somebody told me that girls have higher betas...I think it's probably an old wives tale but I'll take it lol.


----------



## beneathmywing

3chords said:


> BMW - honestly that beta is really close to doubling. I know it would have been way better for your sanity if it had just doubled exactly (or more) in 48 hrs but I think that you are still looking at a very decent doubling time of 63 hrs (remember 48-72 is the normal range). It will be impossible for you NOT to worry for the next couple of days but FX that everything looks good with the next draw!
> 
> ILT - it's funny you say that because we just got our dog neutered a couple of days ago and he is on an anti-inflammatory/painkiller that is suspended in a honey-based solution, so it tastes sweet and he loves it. Anyway when I was giving it to him last night I honestly wanted to vomit when I smelled the honey. I can't imagine going anywhere near it at the moment. Funny how different things work for different women!
> 
> FirstTry - I had a crazy high beta at 19dp5dt (like way over median for twins) and was still a singleton. Somebody told me that girls have higher betas...I think it's probably an old wives tale but I'll take it lol.

Thank you! I am trying to stay positive and keep it together for the sake of this baby, because I am pregnant right now, its just so so hard.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, agreed with 3chords and First. I think your beta is still pretty high and at least there is a progression. 

3chords...no honey for you then! :D. Maybe you can try lemon or peppermint. Hopefully little doggie will feel better soon. My dog chewed through his cone! lol.


----------



## 3chords

I understand.

Everything about this is very hard and sucks a lot of the time.

What I wouldn't give for the ignorance and naivete of those women who easily get pregnant and have had no losses. My envy of them knows no bounds. They are able to enjoy this joyous experience while we agonize over every single thing that's not exactly as expected.

I feel for you, but I don't think you're in beta limbo at this point, let's just wait and see what Friday brings and hopefully it is great news.


----------



## beneathmywing

thanks girls. Ill be here, but might laying low the next few days.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, take your time. I know it's hard not to worry. 2 more sleeps and we'll find out. :hugs;


----------



## FirstTry

beneathmywing said:


> thanks girls. Ill be here, but might laying low the next few days.

Understandable. It's strange because if you were at my clinic, you wouldn't have had a beta until 13dp5dt and they look for 200+ at that point. It's so confusing. Big hugs :hugs: and I hope the limbo ends in celebration on Friday.


----------



## CMo

BMW please try not to worry, although it's much easier said than done. How many days were you yesterday? Xx


----------



## kaye

Beneath - thinking of you and I'm sure all will be ok. Xx

First - brill numbers. &#128518;

Hope everyone else ok?

I'm feeling very anxious and scared. Cannot wait for Saturday scan and hoping it puts my mind at rest. I've had some light brown CM today and it just makes me worry. 

Will we ever be able to enjoy this journey?


----------



## beneathmywing

CMo said:


> BMW please try not to worry, although it's much easier said than done. How many days were you yesterday? Xx

Im trying!! I was 11dp5dt


----------



## 3chords

kaye - I wonder the same thing myself (if we'll be able to enjoy this completely). I know for me that I just really need to get past the point where I miscarried last time, not to really totally relax but to believe that it is different. Although last time I only felt mildly nauseous like 3x in the entire 10+ weeks whereas this time it is every bloody day from 5w4d onward.

7 weeks today for me...one week until next scan. I really cannot wait.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Excited for you 3chords! Hope the next week flies by


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Beneath, hang on in there sweetie, things could definitely still be ok! Big hugs x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Just noticed that my ticker looks more like an octopus! Ha! ;)


----------



## faith77

Hi ladies,

Please may I join? I confess but I'd been stalking the other thread since nimbec created but just never got round to actually bashing away at the keyboard. I am now :). 

Every blessing,
Faith

BFP on 14 Feb 2015. 
Expecting di/di twins :D


----------



## CMo

Hi faith welcome and congrats on your twins!

Today's symptom/panic time...... I've been getting sort of stabbing pains today kind of like ovulation pain. Getting it in both sides. Not had these before normally just get lower abdo cramp like pain. Anyone experienced these??


----------



## star25

HI faith and congratulations!

Cmo, I dont think I have felt that, I'm still panicking about my sudden loss of cramps! 
I'm sure it's fine though, all sorts is happening at the moment x


----------



## faith77

Hi Cmo, 

Thank you for the welcome :). 

As long as youre not bleeding and it's not on the one side only, it's not unusual. Are you on progesterone? If so, it's one of the side effects. The other thing I found that helped is staying hydrated. 

Fingers crossed it'll stop soon 
:hug: 

Every blessing,
Faith

BFP on 14 Feb 2015. 
Expecting di/di twins


----------



## CMo

No faith my clinic stopped my progesterone after my BFP. It's settling a bit now. I went for a swim this morning, maybe I just strained a bit. I normally run but obviously that's out the question for now so thought I'd swim instead.

Next question.... How long did you ladies wait before you DTD?? Poor DH has gone without since the week before egg collection. I'm thinking at least until after 7 wk scan?


----------



## kaye

Cmo - we dtd after our 6 week 1 day scan. I was nervous and only done it a few times as I'm still cautious. All has been fine though &#128518;


----------



## CMo

Thanks Kaye I was thinking just safer to wait. Poor DH, it'll be a long year for him lol 

Did u hear the baby's heartbeat at your 6 week scan?


----------



## star25

Cmo, we dtd today and all was fine, clinic said it was ok as long as didnt bleed and it was ok x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

CMO, I was wondering the same about dtd as we're both a little apprehensive. I'd sort of like to wait till our scan but ours isn't until 7weeks 5days! Also re the cramps on both sides, defo had those as well (particularly y'day) and thought they were a little strange but I'm slowly learning not to be so surprised lol! :)


----------



## 3chords

We still haven't dtd, no reason not to medically but we both feel we'd feel more up to it after the 2nd scan.


----------



## kaye

Cmo - didn't hear the heartbeat but we seen it pulsating on screen &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## star25

Morning all :)

Ilt, how is your cold? 

Mines still lingering and ive now lost my voice, hope your doing better 

I had a couple of Small twinges yesterday so feeling better about the loss of cramps, also under bellly button had a few sharp poking pains and my boobs hurt more and my nipples which never hurt when on progesterone or before af so taking it as a good sign, also getting more veiny which dh can see too so the worrying about symptoms is lessening a bit 

How is everyone else and symptoms? Hope you all have a happy Friday 

Beneath, hope alls well with results, I'm sure it will be xx


----------



## kaye

Hi

Star - hope your better soon and get your voice back. My boobs have been really sore and nipples constantly stood to attention. They seem to easing a bit this week.

Beneath - good luck today. 

Have a great friday everyone &#128518;


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks girls for the good luck wishes! I will update as soon as i hear something. Fx!!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Faye, I've had the nipples standing to attention more than is normal and it makes me laugh as it's such a funny symptom!

Beneath, will be thinking of you today, good luck! x


----------



## star25

Thank you kaye, my ticker says vocal chords are forming this week so think the baby is pinching mine!


----------



## CMo

Jeez just looked at my nipples this morning and the certainly appear to be standing out more! Very sensitive aswell!!

Good luck BMW xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, good luck today. 

Star, still having this stupid cold. Thankfully there is the breathe strip.

Afm, just got back from emergency room. About 2 hours ago, I woke up feeling a little gush on my panties. Thought it was the progesterone leaking. Unfortunately, it was blood and while I was sitting on the toilet I felt something came out. We went to the ER and doctors were able to find both babies still wriggling. both have good heartbeats so far but they couldn't figured out what caused the bloot clot/bleeding. So everything seemed ok now. Luckily, I have a scan on monday. Hopefully, we'll find out by then what was going on. 

Sorry for the lack of personals ladies. Will catch up soon. 

I did see a new member joined us. Just want to say a quick Hi and welcome.


----------



## star25

Oh no ilt, how frightening for you, so glad babies were ok, just get plenty of rest and hope Monday you will find out the reason for it xxx


----------



## kaye

ILT - oh gosh how frightening. Glad babies are ok. Get plenty of rest xx


----------



## beneathmywing

ILT -- oh no! So glad you and the babies are okay!!! Xxx


----------



## CMo

ILT how scary. So glad u and babies are ok. Hope your resting now xx


----------



## 3chords

ILT - that's so terrifying, but I'm really glad you were able to get some reassurance by seeing both babies on the scan doing so well. FX no more bleeding and Monday's scan goes well.

BMW - good luck today, I have everything crossed for a great and doubling beta for you!

AFM, I took a sick day yesterday and took diclectin during the day and at night. The medication works fairly well except I can't usually take it during the day because it puts me to sleep. So can't really do that at work. Today I feel much better, still don't have an appetite but the nausea is much more mild.


----------



## beneathmywing

Went in for my bloodwork now waiting for results. My nurse pretty much said I need at least a 400 today or my doctor wont be too happy and will be concerned about ectopic :( hope I get a good number!! Fx!!


----------



## kaye

Good luck beneath. How long will results take. Waiting is horrible.


----------



## beneathmywing

kaye said:


> Good luck beneath. How long will results take. Waiting is horrible.

Not sure. Hopefully soon. The anxiety is killing me.


----------



## CMo

Got everything crossed for u BMW! Hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer


----------



## faith77

Ilt, I'm so sorry to read about what happened. How terrifying it must have been. Were they able to check for a subchorionic haemorrhage? I'm really glad the babies are fine though. 

Please try and get loads of rest this weekend. 

Every blessing,
Faith


----------



## faith77

Good luck beneath. Hope your numbers way up there :D xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Not good news. Only went up to 292 today. Im going for an ultrasound on the 30th to rule out ectopic.

Now im afraid what I thought was gas cramps and constipation all along is really ectopic symptoms :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Ladies! Currently having very mild cramps. I assumed it's because I had 2 doctors performed pelvic exams 15 minutes apart. ER doc wasn't able to find the second baby, which I thought he meant the heartbeat because DH and I saw both if them. So he called the on call OB. Funny part was the missing baby was wriggling so fast when the ob showed the ER doc what he should be looking for. I guess I'm his first MoDi twins patient lol.

BMW, I'm so sorry to hear the result. I hope it's a misdiagnosed! I know it's hard to calm down. I'm trying myself. I slowly made plan on what to do if I am having a miscarriage. I know I should think positive but I feel a bit more in control in this uncontrollable situation. I'm waiting with you BMW. Hopefully, we'll both have a good outcomes. 

Faith, the doctors didn't say anything about SCH but I wonder if that's what I had. didn't feel any cramps or indication if anything was wrong at alL before the bleeding. But currently on pelvic rest and I put myself on a bed rest :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks ILT. Praying for us both!


----------



## CMo

BMW I'm sorry your beta wasn't higher. Still keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## star25

Wishing the best for beneath and ilt, hope all is well for your little ones xxxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Emailed my doctor and he said theres a 30 percent chance of this still turning out okay we just need to be cautious. I asked if its possible both embies implanted and if one didnt make it would it screw up my numbers and he said its possible. He said at six weeks its the earliest he can see if anything is in the uterus, And if he doesnt see anything he would perform a d&c.


----------



## FirstTry

Im so sorry you are in limbo, BMW :hugs: That sucks.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

30% is better than nothing. I'm hoping for the best for you BMW!


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks girls. This is going to be a long 10 days.


----------



## faith77

praying for you bmw. With 30%, there's still hope. 

:hug: Xx


----------



## star25

I agree beneath 30% is still a good chance and the hcg has risen so staying positive for you xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks girls


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle how are you getting on with the crinone now? Have you got your frers yet? 

Hope everyones well this weekend xx


----------



## kaye

Trying to attach photo of my scan today but I am so rubbish at this


----------



## kaye

https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/Mobile%20Uploads/20150321_122534_zpsdb67de65.jpg


Well here is our little baby. 8 weeks 6 days. Measuring exactly right. We seen the heart beating away fast and strong. You can see the leg and also the little arm bud starting. Can't wait for my next scan on 10th April when I know it will look more baby like. Hope everyone else ok? Xx


----------



## faith77

Awwww Kaye, he/she's soo adorable. Thank you for sharing. 

:hug:


----------



## CMo

Aw Kaye beautiful picture!


----------



## star25

Amazing kaye! So happy for you xx


----------



## FirstTry

Amazing, Kaye. My RE said that if everything looks good around 9 weeks, there's a 95% chance of live birth!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Amazing, Kaye!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Beautiful scan Kaye! Can't wait till your next scan. Once you see the baby starts moving, you'll get addicted! Lol.

Faith, you are having twins too! How are they doing? Btw, do you want me to put your due date on the front page? Did I miss a post?

Bump, I also don't think I have your due date. Let me know if you want me to put it on the front page. It's not a requirement btw :).

BMW, hope you are doing well. 

Hi everyone else.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Beautiful scan Kaye! Can't wait till your next scan. Once you see the baby starts moving, you'll get addicted! Lol.
> 
> Faith, you are having twins too! How are they doing? Btw, do you want me to put your due date on the front page? Did I miss a post?
> 
> Bump, I also don't think I have your due date. Let me know if you want me to put it on the front page. It's not a requirement btw :).
> 
> BMW, hope you are doing well.
> 
> Hi everyone else.

Im doing okay. Trying to find the middle ground of still staying hopeful but not too optimistic at the same time. One day down, nine to go.


----------



## faith77

Hey Ilt &#128515;&#128515;, I hope you're horizontal as you're reading this. I bled at about week 6 which was uber scary. Pelvic rest, keeping hydrated and eating lots of fibre seems to 
have closed that door shut for now. 
Yes, I'm expecting di/di twins &#128512;&#128512; (still getting used to the news). I don't have an agreed date yet for now cos' I've been given a singleton date which is unlikely to be correct. I'm going for Oct 10 for now but should know for sure by summer, please God. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all having a restful weekend.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, I'm counting with you! It's hard to find that median. Do whatever you need to do to protect yourself. :hugs:. 

Faith, I've been drinking like there is no tomorrow and putting myself on bedrest and pelvic rest for a couple of days now. Eating is a problem though. My MS came back with a vengeance yesterday. Hopefully, I'll be able to keep some food down today. But at the same time, the MS gives me comfort knowing that the babies are hopefully still growing :).Your due date is 5 days after mine! So far, mine is for singleton too but my OB said to just keep it because it's hard to say with twins. 

Thankfully, the bleeding has stop. Only very light brown spotting. I'm trying to think positively and counting the days when we all reach 24 weeks, the V day :).

So these past 2 days, DH has been super attentive...not like he wasn't before. I think the trip to the ER scared him a lot Since I'm usually very healthy and independent. He also got to see the babies multiple times and seeing them moving made them more real to him. I have been watching One Born Every Minute these past couple of days. I made him watch it last night and he did! I'm glad he did so he knows what will happen when we go for the C Section. Yes, I've decided to go with C Section. We'll miss a couple special moments that can only be experience with vaginal birth but we are ok with it. :)

I don't know if there is a similar show in England but it's worth watching. :)

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## kaye

ILT - glad you are getting plenty of rest and the bleeding has stopped

BMW - hoping these 9 days go fast for you. The waiting is the hardest. You need to be hopeful but agree with ILT that you need to do whatever you need to protect yourself. We will all be praying that all is fine for you and ILT. 

First - thanks. That makes me feel good.


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks girls! You are all amazing and always in my prayers for H&H nine months to us all!


----------



## 3chords

Congrats Kaye! Looks great!

ILT - must be a big relief for the bleeding to have petered out. How is your twin bump looking so far?

BMW - will be thinking of you this week. I have been in beta hell before, it's just hard not to obsess and think about it 24/7 in between tests. I hope the week passes quickly so you can have some more definitive answers.

4 days until our 8 week scan. Nervous as hell although I have had horrible, constant nausea every.single.day since 5w4d which I've not had in either of my previous (failed) pregnancies so as crappy as I feel I also hope it is a good sign...


----------



## beneathmywing

3chords said:


> Congrats Kaye! Looks great!
> 
> ILT - must be a big relief for the bleeding to have petered out. How is your twin bump looking so far?
> 
> BMW - will be thinking of you this week. I have been in beta hell before, it's just hard not to obsess and think about it 24/7 in between tests. I hope the week passes quickly so you can have some more definitive answers.
> 
> 4 days until our 8 week scan. Nervous as hell although I have had horrible, constant nausea every.single.day since 5w4d which I've not had in either of my previous (failed) pregnancies so as crappy as I feel I also hope it is a good sign...



Thanks, hun. It's definitely hard to not obsess, but I am trying my best and have a great supportive/positive family.

Hope your scan goes wonderfully!


----------



## star25

Ilt, glad bleeding is a lot less now, we have one born every minute here, I love it :)

3chords, how exciting scan is coming up, mine is a week tues, eek! 

Im not having any nausea, other symptoms ive got are tiredness, an ache in pubic bone area on and off, twinges low down especially if Im desperate for a wee and today everything just felt a bit tighter around lower stomach, veins are more visible on chest and boobs and also the area around my belly button is a discolored, not badly dark but a bit and it's noticeable as im very pale and my laparoscopy scar can be seen whereas normally it blends in with the whiteness of my skin, hoping these are all good signs 
I decided against testing again in the end as time as gone pretty quick anyway, GP appointment tomorrow then scan the following Tuesday, very scared and excited

Did anyone in UK watch the triplets programme the other night?


----------



## kaye

Star - I've recorded it. Going to watch it later. Was it good?


----------



## star25

It was good but theres a sad bit too to warn you xx


----------



## faith77

Good luck with the scan bmw. Nausea has a weird comforting edge to &#128515;&#128515;. 

Ilt - so relieved your bleeding has stopped. Brown is good. I still have the odd visit from time to time. 
Hi Kaye - what's the name of the program please? If it was on the Beeb, maybe I can iplayer it. 

Indulging in Modern Family reruns here now. Heaven &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## faith77

Just remembered you have a scan tomorrow too Ilt. Pretty sure it'll be fine now that the bleeding stopped. Do get them to double check for an sch; I had to insist the sonographer check for any as I was going to get "these things happen" push-back. They found a very small one 
near one of the babies which thankfully is nothing to worry about as it's tiny. I'm careful not to lift much now. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're having a restful weekend &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## kaye

Hi faith - it was called the triplets are coming. On itv xx


----------



## faith77

Thanks Kaye. Just found it &#128515;&#128515;. Downloading it now xx


----------



## CMo

Good morning everyone. Hope your all well. I'm back to work tonight after a month off. Been off since before my egg collection, so much has happened in the last 3 weeks!

ILT good luck with your scan today x


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck today, ILT!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi, sorry I've been missing in action for a few days.

ILT, sorry to hear what you've been through. Really hope today's scan can give you some reassurance x

Beneath, got everything crossed for you. Hope the days go by quickly!

Star, good luck for your gp appt. Can't believe your scan is only a week away! Mine is 2 weeks 2mrw and I'm a nervous wreck every time I visit the loo! Crinone has been much better thank you until 2day but I'm hoping it was just a few days build up. Still unnerving to see brown through! Can't wait to get off the stuff as it's causing more worry than is necessary. Tests have arrived but been good so far :) 

For the front page my estimated due date is 19th Nov x

Hope everyone's ok. Tiredness cranked up a level as of yesterday and also the nausea. Not been sick yet but I think that's only due to determination to keep things down with each heave. Feeling grateful for it all though, as crazy as that makes me lol! x


----------



## kaye

ILT - good luck at scan xx


----------



## star25

Hope you have good first day back at work cmo, I had 2 weeks off and that felt like forever until I went back to work then it felt like I'd never been off! 
Ive cut my hours down to 24 a week now so much nicer and only do 8-2 shifts 

Bumpsparkle, glad the crinone has been behaving, cant wait to be off it too, im not really having any trouble with it but it's just a pain each night and I worry I'm not getting it all out! 
I cant believe my scan is only a week away, time has literally flown by, im so scared! 

I had my GP appointment today, just filled out a form on computer, done bp and was ok and wrote down details of ivf, he said midwife would be in contact when I'm
between 8-12 weeks and that they might not do 12 week scan due to having one at clinic! Screw that I'm not going from 7 weeks to 20 with no bloody scan in between! I dont really think he knew much though as hes new to being a GP and when I speak to midwife I'll tell her ill worry myself to death if that is the case lol
Got a copy of emmas diary guide to pregnancy from GP so can get the mums to be packs etc and a form to get free prescriptions, hoping I wont actually need any! 
Also checked over in general as still got a sore throat and cough and he said theres no infection amd it's viral so just have to wait it out, fed up of waking up feeling like this, id rather have morning sickness and actually wish I had morning sickness! 

How is everyone else? 

Ilt, hope all goes well at the scan today xx


----------



## FirstTry

Thinking of you, ILT!


----------



## 3chords

star25 - good on you for pushing back. I would go INSANE with no scan from 7 until 20 weeks...what the hell! Don't you also need to do the nuchal fold screening etc around 12 weeks? I was under the impression that can't be done earlier or later.

ILT - good luck today! I'm sure all will be well, hope you get some great pics of the little ones to share.

I'm still battling the same nausea, at this point I kind of feel like maybe I just have to suck it up and wait it out for another 5 weeks or so. Blah. Ultrasound this Thursday so that is something to look forward to!


----------



## FirstTry

Sorry you feel crappy, 3chords, but nausea is a reassuring sign. 

My symptoms kicked in today, after a long hiatus. I'm woozy and ravenous, and then I feel nauseated after eating. Followed by hunger 20 mins later. It's noon and I'm on my fourth meal :haha:


----------



## star25

I'm jealous of the nausea!

My throat hurts so much at the moment I wouldn't handle it, just want this illness to end now it's been on and off ( although mainly on) for 3 weeks now ;(

3chords I just hope GP was wrong pretty sure they have to do a 12 week's scan for measurements etc, there wont be much to see on a 7 week one, cant go from that to see a nearly full grown baby at 20 week's lol


----------



## 3chords

star25 - are you taking any steroids as part of your FET protocol? Those really kill your immune system but even without them your immune system downregulates during early pregnancy so you catch every bug. Sore throats are horrid. Also, I understand the nausea jealousy as I've had it in the past, but believe me, ENJOY IT! My SIL is 14 weeks now and she had NO nausea. She gained like 15 lbs in the first tri as she ate everything around her. Her pregnancy has been soooo easy compared to mine, I can't even handle thinking about it lol. Nevermind that she got pregnant on the first try at the age 39, wtf...

FirstTry - are you eating small meals? I think it would help me if I snacked more the problem is I feel so sick I can't stomach food in my mouth. Let me know if you've found anything that works! The only thing that seems to help me temporarily anyway is super salty food. And that's not exactly healthy.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks ladies!!

My appointment is at 1:45pm. I'll try to post as soon as we get out. 

Bump and First, welcome to the nausea club! :D So glad I am not the only one now ahahhaha. 

Star, not having a scan for weeks will worry me! Have you tried drinking honey and lemon for your sore throat? It helps with my cold for sure. I drink it at least once a day. Are you over 35? If you are, then you can choose to do NT scan for genetic or now they have an easy blood test to determine that. I can't do it because of the twins. But since it looks like the clinic is stingy with ultrasound, I'd do NT scan :D. 

3chords, is thursday your first ultrasound? 

First, I am jealous that you can eat. My problem is fullness. I ate a bit and the food didn't feel like it went down. Grrr...

Faith, I'll definitely ask if they can see SCH today. 

Cmo and First, do you ladies realized that you are due on the same day?? :D

Soooo...has anyone heard of the "nub" theory?? I think I am going to see if the U/S technician will be willing to prove the "nub" theory :D. Maybe we can find out the babies genders today. Something fun to do :D.

I can't remember if it's on this thread or the other thread that someone asked about my baby bump. I am starting to have a little bump. Nothing major still look more like I ate a watermelon than a bump ahahhaha. I think I am pretty small for carrying twins. Watch..I am going to jinx myself and going to be as big as a house! So far, I only gained 2lbs. Not too bad :D.


----------



## FirstTry

3chords and ILT: I have the added fun of a gestational diabetes diet. Since I had GD last time, they want me to start immediately. That means low carbs, so no sweets :brat:, one slice of bread with eggs for breakfast, plain yogurt and berries for snack, half a cup of rice and half a cup of beans for lunch/dinner (can substitute with quinoa, whole wheat pita, etc), unlimited veggies, meat, cheese, nuts, and avocado (but watch cholesterol intake).

So, I've had yogurt and fruit, egg and cheese, salad, and chili so far today.

I really want some chocolate. And ice cream!


----------



## beneathmywing

I feel some nausea sneaking in since yesterday which is making me hopeful maybe my bean was just a slow starter


----------



## star25

Yay beneath I bet little bean is a little fighter xx

3chords I'm not on steroids but read about immune system being lower, I just feel horrible every day, hopefully it will pass this week 

Ilt, I'm 32 ,hoping midwife appointment wont be too far away :)


----------



## FirstTry

beneathmywing said:


> I feel some nausea sneaking in since yesterday which is making me hopeful maybe my bean was just a slow starter

That would be awesome, Beneath!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> I feel some nausea sneaking in since yesterday which is making me hopeful maybe my bean was just a slow starter
> 
> That would be awesome, Beneath!!!Click to expand...

Yesss it would


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Ladies, I'm bleeding and I really don't know what to do! Do I just wait it out til 22mrw and phone the clinic? There's nothing really anyone can do is there?

Is there any chance this can still be ok?


----------



## FirstTry

Bumpsparkle said:


> Ladies, I'm bleeding and I really don't know what to do! Do I just wait it out til 22mrw and phone the clinic? There's nothing really anyone can do is there?
> 
> Is there any chance this can still be ok?

Yes, it can still be okay. Many people have bleeds. Call the clinic. How much blood?


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> Ladies, I'm bleeding and I really don't know what to do! Do I just wait it out til 22mrw and phone the clinic? There's nothing really anyone can do is there?
> 
> Is there any chance this can still be ok?

Is it red? Call the clinic. Im sure everything is fine!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

It started quite a bit of pink on the tissue plus in the loo, also some on a liner and now it's dark red. Got cramps too so just feels like AF.

Not sure it's worth calling the emergency number as I'm sure they'll only tell me to wait and see


----------



## 3chords

Bump - I'd call the clinic, at least let them know what's going on. Bleeding is fairly common so odds are still ok.

BMW - nausea is a good sign!

ILT - I've had an ultrasound at 6 weeks (saw baby measuring exactly on target and with heartbeat) so this will be my second one.

FirstTry - that's a tough diet...I'm only really wanting carbs right now!


----------



## star25

Bump, call the emergency number, it's there for you and I know they would rather you call also like the ladies said ot can be completey normal xx


----------



## kaye

Bump - ring the clinic and see what they say. It still can be ok, I have read lots of ladies have big bleeds and all turn out ok. Fingers crossed and thinking of you xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks sweeties. Phoned the emergency number and there's not much they can say or do. Just got to see what happens over next day or two. Probably too early for a scan (5 weeks 4days) but they might be able to do a blood test. 

Hope is dwindling as it really seems like a period now without any clots and with some cramps. Just not sure this can be anything else at this stage but I guess we'll see what the morning brings x


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> Thanks sweeties. Phoned the emergency number and there's not much they can say or do. Just got to see what happens over next day or two. Probably too early for a scan (5 weeks 4days) but they might be able to do a blood test.
> 
> Hope is dwindling as it really seems like a period now without any clots and with some cramps. Just not sure this can be anything else at this stage but I guess we'll see what the morning brings x

Im praying for you and your bean!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, good news about the nausea.

First, I'm joining you in no sweet part. Babies don't like sweet. 

Bump, I'm sorry about the bleeding. You are right unfortunately. There is nothing that they or you can do to prevent miscarriage if it's going to happen. I'm sorry for being blunt and I know how scared you are feeling right now. :hugs:. With that said, I did find out that SCH is pretty common with IVF patients. So, even though you are bleeding, it doesn't mean that you are losing the baby. I drank lots of water....probably about 20 cups to prevent dehydration. dehydration can also cause your uterus to contract, which means cramping and more blood. Bed rest and pelvic rsts are the only things you can do right now. It's hard not to worry. So hang in there Bump :hugs:.

Phewww it's been a tough few days for DH and I. Just as I thought we could relax a bit, we got another not so good news. My NT scan went well. Babies are doing great. 1 is 12 weeks and the other is 12 weeks 1 day. NT scan showed normal measurements for both babies. It took a while yo take the measurement because baby B was an attention hogger! We could see them tugging at each other. At one point, they were face to face. Now here comes the bad news. The results of NT scan combined with my blood test resulted in 1:16 possible Down Syndrome. So 6% chance of the babies having DS. After many tears and discussion, we decided to go through with CVS test to give us more definite results. Yes, I'm afraid as heck especially with the risk of miscarriage. But at the same time, I need to know so I can at least enjoy a bit of my pregnancy. It is what it is. Whatever it is that suppose to be mine will be mine. Another good news is that I don't have SCH. So hopefully no more bleeding. I hope I don't scare anyone with my news. :). I'm allowing myself to feel sorry for myself For tonight only. Tomorrow is a new day and I need to be in top condition physically and emotionally for the sake of my babies for now. 

Hope everyone else is having a better day than I do :). 

P.S., babies are 75% girls :)


----------



## star25

Bump, hope the bleeding has stopped, it could just be bleeding and the cramping is being caused by the blood irritating things, get lots of rest, sending massive hugs xxx

Ilt, what a few days you have had, glad to hear babies are well though or should we be saying little girls now! I'm sure you will make all the right decisions for your little ones, their mummy knows best xxx


----------



## kaye

ILT - glad all went ok and girls are growing and look healthy &#128518; 

Bump - how are things today?


----------



## CMo

ILT my gosh what a rough few days. When do you have the test done? I know you'll make the best decision for you all.

Bump how are you this morning? Has the bleeding stopped?


----------



## faith77

Morning everyone &#128522;&#128522;. 

Bump - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that the bleed is nothing. Ilt has shared very good advice. Hang in there xx. 

First - thank you for sharing details about the diet. I didn't know about babies not liking sugar. Puddings are my weakness and so I'm going to have to watch it. I try to eat an avocado everyday for now. 

Ilt - HUGE hugs for your news. I can imagine you and DH are going through a range of emotions. I'm thankful that you don't have sch. I'll be praying for the results of the DS - let's take one day at a time. When do you find out for sure? 

Wishing everyone a lovely day xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks ladies. I'm still in emotional roller coaster. Deep in my heart I know that the babies are ok. I'm waiting for a call from the genetic department. Hopefully we'll hearback today so we can get this test over with to give us a peace of mind. 

Bump, hopefully everything is well with you and bleeding decreased. 

So I've read that eating apples can help with ashtma and peanut butter can help with allergy. I have a hard time eating peanut butter. Not a big fan to begin with so maybe I can eat some in my 2nd trimester :).


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks for all your support ladies. Bleeding has changed to brown this morning but is still very much there like a period. It's like the later days of a period. I've heard that brown is old blood but still worried that it's still coming.

Staying at home in bed and waiting for clinic to phone back just so I can update them but still not sure where we go from here. Blood test I guess. I'm hopeful they might bring scan forward to next week rather than make me wait another 2 weeks.

Is there a chance I've lost a multiple or is that not possible when they would be in the same sac?

ILT, thanks for the advice. Glad your babies are ok although understand your concerns about ds. Will they organise the test soon?


----------



## star25

Hi bumpsparkle, brown blood is old blood so hopefully an old bleed leaving your system, they should bring forward your scan as its booked for 8 weeks in the meantime I think they should do another blood test xx


----------



## beneathmywing

ILT, sending huge hugs your way!! Im sure the babies will be fine! They are in my prayers (yayyyy girls!!)

Bump, brown blood is good!! I hope they move your scan up for your own peice of mind.


----------



## 3chords

Unfortunately I also woke up to spotting. There was just a smidge of reddish/pink on my pantyliner and then rust coloured when I wiped. I put in a progesterone suppository this morning and after that started melting, brought out more brown discharge. Now it has stopped but I am still going in for a scan at the clinic at noon. Of course given my history I am panicking.


----------



## FirstTry

What a rough 24 hours for so many of you! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

ILT: I wish you clarity and peace. With my DS, we had a scare about a horribly debilitating genetic condition (no talking or walking ever, somewhat vegetative) when I was 32 weeks pregnant. To be honest, we researched late term abortion. I had an amnio. We waited 2 terrible weeks for the results, and they came back inconclusive. The sample was insufficient to test. So, we had to wait until birth to test my DS. I made peace with the idea that I might be taking care of him for the rest of my life and beyond. Not that I'm a martyr or a saint; I don't know what my decision would've been if he had the condition and it had been detected early. I just don't know.

We were lucky and my DS does not have the condition. 

Down syndrome is somewhat different, as there is a spectrum of ability. And maybe the twins would be a support to one another. But it's still not a trivial challenge to take on as a parent.

All that said, I pray that yours are among the 15/16 that do not have it. And that this was just another blip along the road.


----------



## beneathmywing

3chords said:


> Unfortunately I also woke up to spotting. There was just a smidge of reddish/pink on my pantyliner and then rust coloured when I wiped. I put in a progesterone suppository this morning and after that started melting, brought out more brown discharge. Now it has stopped but I am still going in for a scan at the clinic at noon. Of course given my history I am panicking.

Praying for you and baby!!! Hope everythings fine :hugs:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

3chords, I'm so sorry you're going through this nightmare too. Really hoping you get some peace of mind from a scan today. How far along are you?

Afm, bleeding seems to have eased up this afternoon and is mainly brown spotting when I wipe. Still not had call back from clinic, they really are useless sometimes.

I'm feeling a little more positive that it's easing up and has only lasted about 18 hours but just worried it's the calm before the storm. We were in bits last night thinking our baby was leaving :( Feeling like I'm back in the 2ww again with this could be/might not be pregnant x


----------



## 3chords

Bumpsparkle said:


> 3chords, I'm so sorry you're going through this nightmare too. Really hoping you get some peace of mind from a scan today. How far along are you?

I am 7w5d today. I was trying to drink a bit of water for the scan and just puked all over my living room floor. Blah. I swear if I am having a m/c and STILL vomiting/nauseous, Imma lose it!!


----------



## FirstTry

3chords said:


> Bumpsparkle said:
> 
> 
> 3chords, I'm so sorry you're going through this nightmare too. Really hoping you get some peace of mind from a scan today. How far along are you?
> 
> I am 7w5d today. I was trying to drink a bit of water for the scan and just puked all over my living room floor. Blah. I swear if I am having a m/c and STILL vomiting/nauseous, Imma lose it!!Click to expand...

You're funny! But I think your bean is still snuggled in. I had spotting on occasion up to about 10 weeks with my DS. Good luck.


----------



## FirstTry

Bump: with such a high beta, I have to believe your baby is fine. Your theory about a twin makes sense too. I hope you get some peace of mind soon.


----------



## FirstTry

faith77 said:


> Morning everyone &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;.
> 
> Bump - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that the bleed is nothing. Ilt has shared very good advice. Hang in there xx.
> 
> First - thank you for sharing details about the diet. I didn't know about babies not liking sugar. Puddings are my weakness and so I'm going to have to watch it. I try to eat an avocado everyday for now.
> 
> Ilt - HUGE hugs for your news. I can imagine you and DH are going through a range of emotions. I'm thankful that you don't have sch. I'll be praying for the results of the DS - let's take one day at a time. When do you find out for sure?
> 
> Wishing everyone a lovely day xx

Faith: it's just me, because I had gestational diabetes before. You will be tested for it between 24 and 28 weeks, and don't need to worry about it unless you test positive.

Avocados are supposed to be good for you and baby though. Plus, I find them yummy!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Bump, glad to hear that the bleeding has turned brown. Make sure you still drink lots of water and lots of vitamin C. I heard drinking cranberry juice can also help but too many juices to drink :D. I believe water is the best solution. 

3chords, hopefully yours might be just cervix irritation because of the progesterone. I am not trying to dismiss it. I think it's probably a good thing that it's only spotting and turn brown fast :). Try sipping the water instead of chugging it. Or juice. OJ is the best :). Don't worry about drinking water if you can't stomach it. They can always do vaginal u/s. FX everything is ok! Let us know as soon as possible. I have a feeling that everything will be ok though :). :hugs:

First, thank you for sharing your story w/ DS!! Although I can't imagine how you both felt at that time :hugs:. In all honesty, I don't think we can handle 2 babies w/ DS. If we have lots of family around for support, I might toy with the idea. But so far our family consist of me, DH, and his mom. I am sorry if this bother the other ladies but truthfully, we'd probably go for termination. We just can't afford it mentally, physically, financially, and emotionally. Again, if it's only 1, bring it on. I did read that DS with identical twins is not very common. So hopefully, it's just a blood work glitch.

They will want to do the CVS test as soon as possible. I think before the end of 13 or 14 weeks. So hopefully, I'll hear from the genetic department today and able to schedule an appoint this week. I am still very very hopeful that nothing is wrong with the babies. All this will past in a couple of weeks and hopefully I can enjoy the rest of my pregnancy better. 

I hope I am not being a downer. Thanks for listening ladies!


----------



## star25

Your not being a downer ilt, were all here to be here for each other and voice our worries ot concerns along with all the good bits and there will be lots to come for all of US xx

3chords, sorry to hear about the spotting too, sounds like it could be from the progesterone, lots ofrest and water for you too! 

Bumpsparkle, would have thought they would have phoned you by now knowing that you will be worrying, hope you hear from them by the end of today, how is it now? Hope your ok as you can be xx


----------



## FirstTry

Hugs, ILT. I hope the cvs is soon and you don't have to wait two weeks for results. But be prepared, as there might be a wait.


----------



## 3chords

Hi ladies!

Thanks for all your support, means the world to me!

Scan couldn't have gone better...baby is measuring a day ahead at 7w6d with a super strong heart beat of 171. They see no blood or clots in uterus and think based on small amount of bleeding that it is cervical irritation from the suppositories. I go in for my next scan in 2 weeks. They also said no intercourse and to insert the suppositories "more gently" haha. And they took my blood to check progesterone level, but generally all seems to be ok!

ILT - I am sorry you are having this stressful time. I have a nephew with DS and my cousin went through a lot of worry and agony during her pregnancy with all the tests and so on. I really hope it all goes well and you have your answer asap and it is totally ok! I absolutely understand your thinking and worry and no judgment from me.


----------



## beneathmywing

3chords, great news, hun!


----------



## 3chords

Thank you BMW, you are so sweet to offer your prayers and thoughts during a time of big worry for yourself. I think of you and your bean every day!


----------



## beneathmywing

3chords said:


> Thank you BMW, you are so sweet to offer your prayers and thoughts during a time of big worry for yourself. I think of you and your bean every day!

That's what friends are for :hugs:


----------



## CMo

3chords what fantastic news. Bet it was amazing seeing your baby.

BMW how are you holding up? Been thinking about u!

Bump you're another one that's not ever far from my thoughts. Any news from clinic?

Girls we're having a really tough time of it on our thread just now! Hang in there all, we're all made of tough stuff and can get through this little rough spell together xx


----------



## beneathmywing

CMo said:


> 3chords what fantastic news. Bet it was amazing seeing your baby.
> 
> BMW how are you holding up? Been thinking about u!
> 
> Bump you're another one that's not ever far from my thoughts. Any news from clinic?
> 
> Girls we're having a really tough time of it on our thread just now! Hang in there all, we're all made of tough stuff and can get through this little rough spell together xx

Im hanging in there. Trying not to grieve something until I have to and just enjoying every moment of this pregnancy rollercoaster im on right now! Staying as positive as I can.

We are all going through hurdles, but we will overcome them!!


----------



## star25

3chords, so happy for you, what a great scan :) xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thank you Ladies!! I wouldn't have been this calm if it's not for your support. Really really appreciate it. 

3chords!! yaay for good u/s! In 2 weeks, you'll see the baby moves a bit :D. 

So I finally got a call from the genetic department and set up an appointment for next tuesday. I was told the result will be in 1 1/2 to 2 weeks. I did talk w/ the counselor and she said if it's just based on the u/s scan then the babies are doing great. Nothing is wrong with them. The problem is my blood test and my age. Here comes the age issue again :). Don't they know that age is just a number?? hahahaha. 

BMW, I keep thinking that your slow rise of beta is because both babies implanted then 1 vanished. Because you number is still quite high. Hopefully this week will past by quick for you. :hugs:.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Thank you Ladies!! I wouldn't have been this calm if it's not for your support. Really really appreciate it.
> 
> 3chords!! yaay for good u/s! In 2 weeks, you'll see the baby moves a bit :D.
> 
> So I finally got a call from the genetic department and set up an appointment for next tuesday. I was told the result will be in 1 1/2 to 2 weeks. I did talk w/ the counselor and she said if it's just based on the u/s scan then the babies are doing great. Nothing is wrong with them. The problem is my blood test and my age. Here comes the age issue again :). Don't they know that age is just a number?? hahahaha.
> 
> BMW, I keep thinking that your slow rise of beta is because both babies implanted then 1 vanished. Because you number is still quite high. Hopefully this week will past by quick for you. :hugs:.

Age is just a number dammit! Lol these people!! Glad you got an appointment though. Now we are both waiting till next week impatiently!

I atually asked the doctor if that could be the issue with my betas, that both implanted but only one made it and he said its possible. I dont know. I guess time will tell!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

We'll be counting the days BMW! I think a little over 5 weeks w/ no severe cramping after a nice high beta is a pretty good sign! 

I can't remember which thread and who asked when we will stop worrying. The answer is never! Not even after we have the babies since now we'll be worrying about the babies :D. Hopefully after we all pass our first trimester, some of us can breathe a little easier. :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> We'll be counting the days BMW! I think a little over 5 weeks w/ no severe cramping after a nice high beta is a pretty good sign!
> 
> I can't remember which thread and who asked when we will stop worrying. The answer is never! Not even after we have the babies since now we'll be worrying about the babies :D. Hopefully after we all pass our first trimester, some of us can breathe a little easier. :)

I hope so!

And I agree with you.. I dont think the worrying will ever stop!


----------



## FirstTry

beneathmywing said:


> Ilovetomatoes said:
> 
> 
> We'll be counting the days BMW! I think a little over 5 weeks w/ no severe cramping after a nice high beta is a pretty good sign!
> 
> I can't remember which thread and who asked when we will stop worrying. The answer is never! Not even after we have the babies since now we'll be worrying about the babies :D. Hopefully after we all pass our first trimester, some of us can breathe a little easier. :)
> 
> I hope so!
> 
> And I agree with you.. I dont think the worrying will ever stop!Click to expand...

Nope! I check on my DS every hour that he's sleeping and then have my night owl DH check after I've gone to bed!


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle how are you? X


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks for asking star. Still no more bleeding which is good. My nausea has cranked up to actual vomiting today. I know that's a good sign but hard to remember that when I'm feeling so rough. Just feel sick all the time so I'm probably not eating enough which then adds to the sick feeling. Taken a few sick days off work due to the bleed but I really can't imagine being at work feeling this way...eeek!

How are you feeling? Happy 6 weeks day!! :) x


----------



## star25

I'm not feeling too bad thank you, mainly tired but excited to be a sweet pea now! 

Yay on the no bleeding and sickness, sorry you're feeling rough but it sounds like a good sign :)
I'm still not feeling nausea and I want to! 

Midwife called yesterday and ive got appointment the day after scan, just praying everythings ok xx


----------



## CMo

Bump so glad to hear the bleeding has stopped! What did the clinic say?


----------



## beneathmywing

Bump, glad to hear you arent bleeding anymore! Im feeling pretty rough myself today!! Woke up a little dizzy today and the sickly feeling kicked in shortly after and now just feel blah! I hope alll this is a good sign for my bean though!!


----------



## kaye

Hi

3 chords - great news on scan so happy all went well.

Bump - brill news that the bleeding has stopped and sickness a great sign. 

Beneath - they all sound like great symptoms so sure your little bean is just fine

Star - busy couple of days for you then midwife straight after scan. Things starting to move now and feel real all these appointments.

How is everyone else?

Well I'm up and down to be honest. This baby seems to like junk food!!! I'm so worried as I lost 5 stone to get ivf and I don't want to go back to old habits and already feel out of control with eating. I've really fallen off track the last couple of weeks and I'm feeling down about it. Just made a butternut squash and red pepper soup for lunches in a bid to get focused


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Bump, Yay for no more bleeding!!

Kaye, it's hard not to give in to your cravings though. I've tried but no success. Fortunately, the babies are loving fruit and veggies. I can't get enough of them. I like my junk food too but most of the time got sick after I ate it. You've lost the weight before so you know for sure you can loose it again. I say no worries and eat reasonably :D. Maybe a smaller size of junk food :D. I told DH that wanted a bag of cheese puffs but still haven't gotten it until now :p. I need to gain weight!! Still no weight gain and started my second trimester already :(. I need to ask my OB about this. I am getting a bit concern. 

BMW, I am so happy you are getting more symptomps now. 

Ladies, MS sucks big time! But, it does make you feel good and a little relieve knowing that the babies are growing. My MS is usually worse toward the weekend for a few days then it eases up during the week. I feel that whenever the babies are growing, my sickness increase. I wish I have good tips on how to ease the nausea unfortunately I kinda like but dislike it at the same time. My RE did recommend taking more B-6 vitamins to help w/ the nausea. I am just going to brave through it since it gives me a peace of mind anyway. Hopefully, mine ease up in a few weeks. Hang in there Ladies!!! Just remember to bring extra pair of undies with you everywhere and a little plastic bag!


----------



## kaye

Hi

Spoke to my gym instructor tonight and she said to increase my carbs, especially through first trimester. 

ILT - yay 2nd trimester!! That feels like a milestone. I've read some women lose weight in first trimester due to morning sickness. It might just be that. 

I've heard ginger biscuits are good for Ms and to have them at side of bed so you can have one in the morning. I'm just feeling sick and not actually being sick so I'm lucky really.


----------



## CMo

Kaye what excercise are you doing?

I lost about 3 stone for ivf through running and healthy eating. I've probably put on about a stone through treatment and I'm really keen to manage it. Been swimming a bit and done a little jog this morning. Been reading loads and it all says it's fine to run but I'm really nervous about it!


----------



## kaye

Hi Cmo 

I do all sorts, I do bodypump, bodycombat (even though that one I will need to give up soon) I also do metabolic effect workout with weights (which I have dropped the weight), it's high intensity for 30 seconds each excercise for 30 mins. I obviously need to rest more now. I run twice a week too, only slow and not far but I do find running hard

I do about 5-6 hours over the week 

I've read if you were doing it before its fine to continue when pregnant.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I am jealous that you Kaye and Cmo! I haven't been able to do anything at all. As soon as we transferred the embies, my RE told me no strenous exercise. Basically, I wasn't allowed to sweat profusely. Then with the bleeding, I seriously can't exercise. I am hoping that everything will clear out soon so I can at least do a prenatal yoga. 

Kaye, I don't think I've lost weight but I also haven't gained any. I am off and on about 2lbs. I have my OB appointment next friday and I am going to ask her. I've been told not to worry about my weight. I was actually overweight before I started the IVF process due to multiple surgeries on my feet. Before that I used to run 3 miles daily. So Kinda miss it :). But basically, I miss being active. I feel like a slob compare to you and Cmo :p.


----------



## kaye

ILT - don't feel like that. You need to do what's best for you and babies at the moment. Mine sounds alot, but honestly it's really light excercise and light weights now with plenty of rest. 

I think I've gained between 1-2 lbs but I have been relaxed, going to gain control and up the veg snacks

It's going to be harder carry twins, but leisure walks are great for you &#128518; so once your off bed rest, get out in that fresh air for some nice walks. I think I'm going to swap runs for walks very soon. X


----------



## beneathmywing

Let's all get together and go for a nice walk soon? =)


----------



## kaye

That would be great wouldn't it. We could woddle along with big bumps together &#128514;


----------



## beneathmywing

kaye said:


> That would be great wouldn't it. We could woddle along with big bumps together &#128514;

hehehe :hugs:


----------



## star25

Hi ladies, I definitely feel lazy listening to all this talk of exercise lol, I never weigh myself I'm
Just over 5ft 6 and just under 10 half st last time I was weighed, I'm a bit tubby around the middle but thats where my weight always goes, I just dont enjoy exercise!
I do tend to go for quite long dog walks though and always on my feet at work for 6hrs a time constantly walking about so I tell myself this is enough hehe dont know what I'd be like without a dog!


----------



## CMo

BMW how nice would that be! I'm coming to you guys though as the weather sucks in scotland!!

Thanks for that Kaye, you've made me feel better about running. I've just been doing a wee 2k for now thinking after my scan next week I'll try do a 5k again for a bit but won't push it any further then that. I just feel so out of control with this whole process that it's nice to take control of something. Hopefully all goes well at scan next week and I can relax a bit.


----------



## kaye

Cmo - I'm just out doing it slow and relaxed. Not trying to push myself just trying to keep active. It also says keeping active will help with labour. 
Hope the week goes quick to your scan so you can relax a little. I know I had one saturday but already can't wait for my next 12 week one at the hospital. Well I will be 11 weeks 5 days. It's on 10th April.


----------



## star25

Looking forward to all the scans coming up :)

I'm actually feeling a little bit sick this morning, not bad but I couldn't drink my morning tea whilst I do the medication round at work which isn't like me so sticking to water at the moment
Also last 2 days has been harder to get up in the morning when normallybin good in the mornings and always awake by 6:30 whether I've got work or not


----------



## beneathmywing

When is everyone going for their scans? 

Mine is Monday.. Its slowly getting closer. Pretty terrified to say the least.


----------



## FirstTry

beneathmywing said:


> When is everyone going for their scans?
> 
> Mine is Monday.. Its slowly getting closer. Pretty terrified to say the least.

Mine is Monday too. Good luck, Beneath. Have you had any symptoms?


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> When is everyone going for their scans?
> 
> Mine is Monday.. Its slowly getting closer. Pretty terrified to say the least.
> 
> Mine is Monday too. Good luck, Beneath. Have you had any symptoms?Click to expand...

Eek good luck! Ive definitely had symptoms. Boobs are still killing me, I'm exhausted, feel like I'm slightly hungover during the day and still get mild cramps maybe like once or twice a day. The good thing is I havent had any negative symptoms, so hope it stays that way!!


----------



## CMo

Mine is a week tomorrow. I've had a right lack of symptoms this week. Occasional sickly feeling but not sure if I'm just hungry. Still getting the odd shooting pain in my tummy. Actually if I didn't know better I wouldn't know I was pregnant! Really want some symptoms!!


----------



## star25

Beneath mines tues, so scared too!bx

Cmo, I wasn't feeling much but feeling more since hitting 6 weeks c


----------



## beneathmywing

Ohh lots of scans next week!! Im really praying it goes perfectly for us all. Mine scan is only at 6 weeks. I guess they are making me go in earlier because of them being cautious about it being ectopic. Im sure i wont see much that early so if everythings okay, hope i get another scan shortly after!


----------



## CMo

Star I've read that symptoms kick in about 6 weeks. I'm 6 weeks 2mo so fingers crossed they appear


----------



## faith77

Hi everyone :hi:,

Glad to hear you've all got your scans coming up - exciting :D, :D. You'll be in my prayers that they all come up for fine.

I'm yet to catch up properly on what I've missed so far but will do so this eve. Without boring you with exact details, I've been dealing with an office bully the last week or so and things turned pretty ugly yesterday. I got home yesterday upset and tired and then noticed I had zero symptoms plus I could not find a heartbeat on the doppler. So. This morning, I decided to head straight to the hospital instead of the office to get checked. Thankfully, both babies are fine and are on track growth-wise. I am totally exhausted now, back home, and will be catching a few winks shortly.

Hope everyone else is doing fine though :). Not having symptoms can be nerve-wracking sometimes I tell ya!!

Every blessing
Faith xx


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear your having a hard time at work faith, it's really not what you need right now, glad to hear babies are well though, hope your getting lots of rest x

Cmo, ive read that too about symptoms at 6 week's, I'm beginning to get constipation too, not badly jist not my normal self, boobs seems to be getting more veiny again and still odd mild cramp but very mild, I dont think I have a lot on way of symptoms and the ones I do have are quite mild but they're helping to keep me more confident for Tuesdays scan x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Wish we all live close to each other and can do daily walk. Can you imagine the look of the people once we all have bumps?? Man oh man! :D bunch of walking pregos haahhaha. 

At 6 weeks, some of my symptoms decreased actually. Like BBs were not as sore. Not as tired as before. But, MS went up 2 notches. Very little cramps and super dry skin! Now at 12 weeks, BBs are sore once in a while. The last couple of days I have experience pinching sensation. This morning if I sit a certain way, it felt like my heartbeat moved to my lower belly right on top of my pubic bone. Wonder if that's babies or just my vein throbing lol. 

It looks like most of us have scan next week!! I can't wait to hear the results! :D

Faith, hopefully office life will get better soon! I am glad you are able to see the babies. Get some rest. 

Star, try eating yogurt daily. It helps me w/ constipation. 

So, my mom wants a bump picture! I am afraid that I will have to disappoint her since I don't really have a big bump yet. I have a little bump and looks like a little "ledge" but so far nothing yet. I think for carrying twins I am not very big at all for 12 weeks. Watch...I am going to jinx myself! hahahaha. 

Anyone sporting a baby bump yet?


----------



## star25

I would love a daily walk with you ladies :)

No bump here yet but I cant wait, some days I feel bigger like everythings getting tighter but it's just bloat!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I think my bloat from IVF never went away. It just slowly changed to a harder lower belly hahahaha. So yea...still look kinda chubby instead of pregnant :D.


----------



## beneathmywing

I definitely still have my bloat going on! Some days I look reallllll pregnant lol


----------



## kaye

Beneath - we had first scan at 6 wk 1 day and could see the heart pulsating &#128518;

Cmo - symptoms will come soon enough. I'm feeling constantly sick, but not being sick. It's awful tho.


Well ladies. We only went and put a deposit down on our pram. The company we got it from and are great and let you pay weekly or at the end or whatever suits you and said they will refund all money if anything bad should happen. 
We have chose the icandy peach 3!!! I'm so in love with it x


----------



## beneathmywing

kaye said:


> Beneath - we had first scan at 6 wk 1 day and could see the heart pulsating &#128518;
> 
> Cmo - symptoms will come soon enough. I'm feeling constantly sick, but not being sick. It's awful tho.
> 
> 
> Well ladies. We only went and put a deposit down on our pram. The company we got it from and are great and let you pay weekly or at the end or whatever suits you and said they will refund all money if anything bad should happen.
> We have chose the icandy peach 3!!! I'm so in love with it x


Hope I get to see the same!


How exciting about the icandy peach 3! Love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaye

I hope you do too. Don't panic if you don't though as it's early to see heartbeat. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Love the iCandy Kaye!! I am jealous. We don't have it here :). At least I couldn't find it where I live. 

BMW, I'd hope your RE confirmed the HB by turning on the volume. We got to hear it. :D. But I had to held my breath a few times in order for us to hear the baby's HB. I guess she was tucked waaayyyy behind my pelvic. It's easier to find them now :).


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Love the iCandy Kaye!! I am jealous. We don't have it here :). At least I couldn't find it where I live.
> 
> BMW, I'd hope your RE confirmed the HB by turning on the volume. We got to hear it. :D. But I had to held my breath a few times in order for us to hear the baby's HB. I guess she was tucked waaayyyy behind my pelvic. It's easier to find them now :).

Ugh! This scan is going to be pretty scary for me to begin with hoping I see anything at all in my uterus to begin with!!! Im just keeping my fx!


----------



## 3chords

kaye - the iCandy Peach 3 looks gorgeous! What colour did you go with? If things work out for us we'll be getting the Bugaboo Cameleon, I have coveted this stroller forever.

I continued to spot brown on Tuesday night and then again yesterday evening. It's like dried old brown blood, not even enough to hit the pantyliner, but there when I wipe. So I went on 2 days bed rest. So far so good today. I am on "limited physical activity" now so no more working out, no intercourse, or walking the dog. Just keeping my FX it does the trick. Otherwise still have all my symptoms, vomited again today for the 2nd day in a row, sigh.


----------



## star25

3chords, sounding good, just keep resting like you are and sure you will be fine x

Beneath ,do you have more blood results today? X

Kaye, I'm going to Google it ad not sure what one it is but how exciting anyway! X


----------



## kaye

3 chords - haven't picked a colour yet till we know sex, bit can just ring them up and advise when we know.
Sickness is deffo a good sign. Are you still on progesterone? As I've had brown spotting a couple of times and got told it was probably because of the progesterone.


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> 3chords, sounding good, just keep resting like you are and sure you will be fine x
> 
> Beneath ,do you have more blood results today? X
> 
> Kaye, I'm going to Google it ad not sure what one it is but how exciting anyway! X

Nope, not doing any more blood work


----------



## 3chords

kaye said:


> 3 chords - haven't picked a colour yet till we know sex, bit can just ring them up and advise when we know.
> Sickness is deffo a good sign. Are you still on progesterone? As I've had brown spotting a couple of times and got told it was probably because of the progesterone.

Yes, my RE thinks it's cervical irritation from the progesterone suppositories, which I take 3x per day. I know some clinics wean off their patients around 9-10 weeks but mine wants me to stay until 12 weeks. Sigh.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Ladies,

Well...looks like I'll be joining 3chords on bed rest. I went back to Emergency Room last night. I was spotting the whole day yesterday. It was brown and stringy. Then, while I was eating my taco, I felt gush of something. Went to the bathroom and got more clots and stream of blood. We went to 2 different ER because the first one was super busy & DH was getting antsy. So we went to the one where his buddy works. Got admitted within 20 minutes. Then I was about to change to hospital gown when I felt something trickled down my leg. Yup....more blood. The pad that I wore was soaked. So got more pads from the nurse....passed a few more clots. Got to see the doctor in 10 minutes. Then got to see the babies in 5. They were really active and my uterus looked like it stretched more. Got a bag & 1/2 of IV. Bleeding subsided and now under strict bedrest. I was pretty calm this time even though the bleeding worried me a little but deep down I knew my babies were fine. 

I'm sharing this so in the future if anyone of us experience the same thing, you'd not as panic as I was the first time. Plus, your DH probably panicked more. I had to reassured DH a few times that we were fine. I am assuming that I might have placenta previa since they didn't find SCH on monday. Hopefully, it'll correct itself as the uterus stretch. 

I'll catch up with everyone in a bit. Now I have to call my boss.


----------



## star25

Oh no ilt, glad babies are well though, must have been a shock for you, just keep in your bed rest, be thinking of you xx


----------



## kaye

ILT - Aww what a horrible experience for you to go through... yes get plenty of bed rest!! Glad to hear babies are fine &#128518;&#128518;&#128518; rest well xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Sorry I've been a bit absent, been really struggling with 24/7 morning sickness and feel like I'm in a parallel world at the moment. All I do is lay still whilst feeling nauseous and then vomit! It's truly horrid! I even ache from puking so much. I also heard that symptoms can crank up at 6 weeks.

ILT, so sorry to hear you've had bleeding again. Really scary for you and I hope they can find some answers soon for you x

I had some pink spotting again last nite and again this morning and it really freaks me out. The clinic didn't seem too concerned the other day unless it was filling 2 pads in an hour. A week and a half until scan seems forever away!


----------



## 3chords

ILT - super scary but so good that babies are fine. This worry feels like it will never go away. Settle yourself down and watch Netflix or whatever else keeps your mind occupied. Don't Google, haha.

Bump - I totally agree with you that spotting is freaky even when in small volumes. Especially when you don't even know what's causing it. When is your next scan? I go in on Apr 7 (11 more days). 

After 4 days I am off bed rest and now on "limited physical activity" - basically go to work (I have an office job) and go home and sit/lie down. No walking the dog, no exercising or doing house chores, etc. I had no new spotting yesterday, occasionally I see a very small brown speckled discharge from the progesterone suppositories leaking out but I think that's just remnants from a couple of days ago. Nausea is brutal and constant. I've finally relented and taking the maximum dose of Diclectin to attempt to control it. It makes me very sleepy and sluggish during the day but it seems to help a bit. I have not vomited yet today, "just" had several dry heaving episodes. This is turning into the never-ending trimester....


----------



## star25

Aww bumpsparkle that sounds horrid, I'll stop moaning now about not having any, hope you feel better soon and it passes xx


----------



## beneathmywing

ILT-- so sorry to hear about all that you went through hun!!!!! Glad the babies are fine!! Hope you get some rest :hugs:

Bump-- sorry youre feeling so rubbish and spotting again!! Really hope it stops and your scan comes soon!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks girls. Never thought it would be like this. Ginger biscuits, boiled sweets and lemonade are all being tried!

3chords, my scan is also on 7th April!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ohhh 3chords, really hope you feel better soon too!


----------



## FirstTry

ILT: what an ordeal! But so glad you three are all fine.

Bump: that sounds unusually bad at 6 weeks. Can you get medicine to help with the nausea?


----------



## CMo

ILT what a hard time you're having! Hope your resting. Glad babies are ok!


----------



## star25

Hope it passes for you too 3chords, glad the spotting has stopped xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thank you ladies!! 

My OB said that bleeding on first trimester is very common and nothing to be concern about. Just need to make sure we monitor it. With that said, Bump: I hope your spotting stop soon. I bet the dry heaving and throw up are not making it any better because your stomach is probably contracted when you do that. Have you tried peppermint? Yours sound really bad. Make sure you don't have hyperemesis! I also read that ginger can take a few days to work so make sure you still eat it. I just don't like it as much :D. 

3Chords: you too lady! Make sure you don't have it. Both of your nause sounds worse than mine. I am so sorry about that since I know how annoying and debilitating it can be. 

I spoke with the Genetician counselor today because of my bleeding last night. We decided to cancel the CVS testing and move forward with Amniocentisis, whch carry much lower risk to me and babies. One good news is the Genetician took a look at my blood result and NT scans. He said based on the NT scans, the babies don't have down syndrome and because I am having twins the blood test is false positive. He also didn't want to do CVS on me because of the miscarriage risk. We've decided to move forward with Amnio anyway just give us a peace of mind. I know for sure there will be more hurdle coming our way and I want to get that off our minds. But right now, I am pretty sure the babies don't have down syndrome and so happy that I don't have to do CVS. Yaayy for 1 good news :D. 

I hope everyone else are doing well. Looking forward to all of the U/S soon. Based on all of the symptoms that we are having...I have good feeling :D!


----------



## star25

Brilliant news ilt, your babies will be absolutely fine, I think it's about time you got to relax! 
Just hope we can soon enjoy out pregnancies, although I'm feeling ok it just doesn't feel real, really need the scan to hurry up so I can start believing it myself! X


----------



## beneathmywing

ILT-- such great news!!!!!! Your babies are going to be just perfect!


Star-- your scan is Monday right? If not, im sorry, I remember someone saying their was Monday as well. If it is, are you getting anxious??? I sure am.


----------



## star25

Mine is Tuesday beneath and I'm so anxious, just keep trying to picture us there, seeing baby on screen and heartbeat to try and stay positive, even though I'm fairly positive all will be fine it's natural we will feel this way, yours will be perfect xx


----------



## star25

I'm worried now, sorry for tmi, just had no2, wasn't too easy, when I wiped there was loads of old crinone on paper and it was all discoloured like a yellowy/Browny/greeny and a bit dischargy, so sorry ladies, kept wiping and it was just wiping a yellowy colour, definitely from the front, do you think my straining forced out a build up of crinone as I haven't lost much lately and this was definitely mote than 1 nights worth? So worried now :(


----------



## faith77

Ilt - so sorry to hear what happened. I'm really glad the babies are fine &#128515;&#128515;. You're right about bleeding in twin pregnancy, it's apparently the norm. I hung on to that during my last bleed. Are you having any fatigue? I'm really struggling with that. 

Bump - so sorry you're having a tough time time with MS. I really do feel for you. My younger sister had to beadmitted when she had hers and my cousin had it just as bad. I learnt pregnacare tends to make it worse so I switched to seven seas. The other thing I do is try to eat an avocado everyday as they say cranking up your b6, which it is full of,helps. Also adding a bit of lemon and ginger cordial to water helps. Just a few tidbits that worked for me .... xx

Good luck with the scans coming up this week. Soon we'll be comparing midwife appointments &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, your body is still producing progesterone. I wouldn't worry about it. Just make sure you don't strain to hard or you'll have hemorroihd. Lots of water if you are straining hard should help. And yogurt! 

First, I am just waiting patiently until the planceta moves a little further away from the cervix. Hopefully soon! How are you?


----------



## FirstTry

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Star, your body is still producing progesterone. I wouldn't worry about it. Just make sure you don't strain to hard or you'll have hemorroihd. Lots of water if you are straining hard should help. And yogurt!
> 
> First, I am just waiting patiently until the planceta moves a little further away from the cervix. Hopefully soon! How are you?

Doing well. Just a bit tired. My DS has been waking up ready to start the day at 4am! That plus pregnancy is knocking me out. 

Scan is Monday. Feeling confident. Hope I dont get disappointed.


----------



## star25

Thank you ilt, looks like brown spotting now, just when I wipe and no cramps, gone to bed and hope it's stopped by the morning x


----------



## beneathmywing

Ohhh First, its you who has a scan Monday like me!! Errr! Hope the weekend goes by fast.


Star, im sure the spotting was just the progesterone irritating your cervix. Hope it stops!! Xxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Faith, my fatigue was really badbetween 4 -9 weeks. it's now so much better. I'm tired but no fatigue. I really dislike it. I'm going to try the avocado suggestion. I know this is weird but I like eating it with sugar.

I can't wait for Monday for both of your scans BMW and First!

Star, try not to worry about the brown spotting. Agree with BMW, it's probably the progesterone. Get some rest and lots of water.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Faith, my fatigue was really badbetween 4 -9 weeks. it's now so much better. I'm tired but no fatigue. I really dislike it. I'm going to try the avocado suggestion. I know this is weird but I like eating it with sugar.
> 
> I can't wait for Monday for both of your scans BMW and First!
> 
> Star, try not to worry about the brown spotting. Agree with BMW, it's probably the progesterone. Get some rest and lots of water.


I'm sooo anxious about my scan! I've been pretty positive all week, but now starting to freak. I really in my heart don't feel like it's tubal though. I feel like I would be in some pain by now or at least spotting/bleeding. The doctor said I wouldn't feel any symptoms till 8-9 weeks, but I find that hard to believe.


----------



## faith77

beneathmywing said:


> Ilovetomatoes said:
> 
> 
> Faith, my fatigue was really badbetween 4 -9 weeks. it's now so much better. I'm tired but no fatigue. I really dislike it. I'm going to try the avocado suggestion. I know this is weird but I like eating it with sugar.
> 
> I can't wait for Monday for both of your scans BMW and First!
> 
> Star, try not to worry about the brown spotting. Agree with BMW, it's probably the progesterone. Get some rest and lots of water.
> 
> 
> I'm sooo anxious about my scan! I've been pretty positive all week, but now starting to freak. I really in my heart don't feel like it's tubal though. I feel like I would be in some pain by now or at least spotting/bleeding. The doctor said I wouldn't feel any symptoms till 8-9 weeks, but I find that hard to believe.Click to expand...

Star -> :hugs:

We've got three more days to go and the wait will be over. You're right - you would be in a lot of a pain by now if it was tubal - 7 weeks is usually when you start to notice anything so let what the doc said go in one ear and out the other for this one please. I was misdiagnosed with blocked tubes when we were digging into why we could not conceive and almost got them irreversibly clipped. I'm not saying ignore the doctor, but please be encouraged - he doesn't have the final word. I'll be praying your scan goes well.

Regarding the progesterone, I'm going to be a tad indelicate for a sec :blush:. Basically, I found that using them was like ....well using a higher absorbency tampon, e.g. super plus on day 5 of my period. It gets worse, when you're pregnant your body sends even more blood down to your cervix so the slightest irritation down there and a bleed is more likely to happen. So. To get round this problem, I would run it under warm water for a couple of seconds, no longer,so it does not melt and place it in. I was also advised to lie down for 20 mins after every application to give the body a chance to absorb it. In the meantime, keep drinking :). Brown spotting is okay, it's old blood and will subside. Just keep sipping.

One of the ways I found that helped keep my mind off worrying about was focusing on what foods I should eat more of for each week. I have a couple of apps on my phone that tell notify me every week of the stage of development. If you're up for MS next week (I pray it's bearable if it does show up), then I would start cranking up on b6 now - marmite and avocado are good candidates :D :D. I started eating avocados after embryo transfer (see https://www.medicaldaily.com/eating-avocados-more-triples-ivf-pregnancy-success-rate-241240 or google 'avocado diet ivf' for more articles) and I suspect that's contributed in some way to my having very little morning sickness.


Have a restful day xx


----------



## star25

Thank you for making me feel better ladies, it's more like a yellowy very light brown just when I wipe anf it's got crinone gel in it every time which is making me think last night I dislodged a loaf of old stuff and it's still trailing out now, just not as much, a small bit when I wipe, not really what I needed to make me feel more confident before the scan! 

Hope you're all well and have a good weekend x


----------



## FirstTry

Red blood started last night, enough to soak one small pad. Going in for emergency ultrasound this morning. I can't believe this. Everything was going perfectly.


----------



## kaye

First - hope everything goes ok. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## star25

Oh first, thinking of you, hope all is ok xx


----------



## faith77

First, so sorry to hear about that. Hopefully it's nothing. Praying it's all okay :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

First -- thinking of you!! Hope everything is okay


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Oh man First, I'm sorry you experience this. Try to stay calm. I know it's hard. Hopefully it's nothing. :hugs:


----------



## CMo

Oh no first! Hope everything is ok xx


----------



## 3chords

Oh no FirstTry! I am thinking of you, hoping the bleeding has stopped by now and that the scan is a-ok and shows a gorgeous little baby kicking nicely. FX!!


----------



## FirstTry

The baby is measuring perfect at 6w1d, hb = 118. But I have an SCH. It sounds like the implications go from nothing to worry about to late miscarriage. Anyone know more?


----------



## CMo

Glad baby is measuring correct. Sorry for sounding stupid but what is sch?


----------



## 3chords

Great news!

I think most SCH do end up being ok, but you have to put up with repeat bleeding.


----------



## FirstTry

CMo said:


> Glad baby is measuring correct. Sorry for sounding stupid but what is sch?

I had to google it too. Subchorionic Hematoma. It's a pool of blood that can cause placenta abruption. They can go away in a couple weeks (no big deal) or persist the entire pregnancy. They can cause pregnancy loss or early labor throughout the pregnancy. 

The Dr didn't tell me details about how bad it looks.


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> CMo said:
> 
> 
> Glad baby is measuring correct. Sorry for sounding stupid but what is sch?
> 
> I had to google it too. Subchorionic Hematoma. It's a pool of blood that can cause placenta abruption. They can go away in a couple weeks (no big deal) or persist the entire pregnancy. They can cause pregnancy loss or early labor throughout the pregnancy.
> 
> The Dr didn't tell me details about how bad it looks.Click to expand...

Im glad the baby is okay! I know a girl on here who had sch and shes almost due, it ended up being fine!! Try not to worry so much xxx


----------



## Rosina

Heya - I've been looking for another thread and have been creeping for a bit. I've just been too busy to properly introduce myself. 

Dealing with endometriosis and male factor. We weren't quite ready to have kids, but I was told with my condition, if I want to have kids, now is the time. So after more than a year of trying, they did some tests on my dh. With my disease and male factor issues our only hope was ICSI. 

So after some thought and consultation with loved ones, we decided we'd give it one try. 

Our retrieval date was Feb 22nd with 10 eggs, 4 mature, 2 fertilized and one made it through the night. I had a three day transfer with one 16-cell embryo. 

I got my first :bfp: 8dp3dt, but I didn't know as I threw it in the garbage too early. The next day I tried again and noticed a faint line. Grabbed the last one (ew) and noticed another line. 

Fast forward to my betas:
13dp3dt 370
15dp3dt 1070
22dp3dt 11500
29dp3dt 40805

Here's my little embie last Monday:
https://s1.postimg.org/d3qgftq7z/2015_03_23_19_48_34_png.jpg
6 weeks 1 day
Due November 15, 2015!

Video here

Next scan on this coming Monday.

Symptoms: cramping, spotting, acne, some nausea, mild breast tenderness.

Hope it's okay that I join in! I'm going to have to catch up a bit! Bear with me.


----------



## Rosina

Hi BMW! :hi:
Looking forward to your scan... it's sooo close.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, glad to hear everything is ok!! I did read that SCH could grow together with baby but it could also go away by itself as the baby grow. Just make sure you have the right monitoring by your OB and I'm sure everything will be fine. Looks like some of us will need extra monitoring :)

Rosina, welcome! Congrats on your BFP! Feel free to jump in on any topics. We are all here to support each other and make our pregnancies go by faster! I added your due date on the front page.


----------



## beneathmywing

Hiiii Rosina!! Glad you joined us :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Hi Rosina :wave:


----------



## star25

First, glad you heard baby's heartbeat and he/she is well, hopefully the sch will disappear and won't cause you any complications, how is the bleeding now, has it stopped? 

Welcome rosina :) congratulations on your bfp, looks like all is going well for you


----------



## kaye

First -glad went all ok. Whoop brill news on the heart beat. Hope the sch doesn't cause any further problems. 

Rosina - hi and welcome. Congrats on your bfp x


----------



## FirstTry

star25 said:


> First, glad you heard baby's heartbeat and he/she is well, hopefully the sch will disappear and won't cause you any complications, how is the bleeding now, has it stopped?
> 
> Welcome rosina :) congratulations on your bfp, looks like all is going well for you

It's just spotting now. But Dr said it could last for a week.


----------



## CMo

Hi Rosina! Welcome!! Looking forward to sharing all our journeys together!


----------



## faith77

Hi Rosina, welcome to the group :). 

First, I'm glad to hear the baby is okay. I had sch too and bled lightly for 2 weeks before it stopped. I was advised to rest a lot (pelvic rest) and no moderate to heavy lifting whatsoever. Some sch do actually seal up so please don't worry. When next are you going for a scan? Ask them to tell you the position of the haemorrhage relative to the sac - once you have the size and position, you'll know what you're dealing with. The key thing is you're not bleeding into the sac which you would have been told. In the meantime, please keep hydrated. Dehydration can unfortunately cause uterine contractions which doesn't help. Do hope I haven't caused you more worry - will be praying xx.


----------



## FirstTry

faith77 said:


> Hi Rosina, welcome to the group :).
> 
> First, I'm glad to hear the baby is okay. I had sch too and bled lightly for 2 weeks before it stopped. I was advised to rest a lot (pelvic rest) and no moderate to heavy lifting whatsoever. Some sch do actually seal up so please don't worry. When next are you going for a scan? Ask them to tell you the position of the haemorrhage relative to the sac - once you have the size and position, you'll know what you're dealing with. The key thing is you're not bleeding into the sac which you would have been told. In the meantime, please keep hydrated. Dehydration can unfortunately cause uterine contractions which doesn't help. Do hope I haven't caused you more worry - will be praying xx.

That is VERY helpful, since the RE didn't give me much advice. Next scan is in 5 days.


----------



## star25

Hi how is everyone?

Why did I wish for nausea? Been feeling sick since 3am but just keep heaving, feel so sick and ive got trapped wind so got a stomach ache, roll on 12pm when I finish work 

Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

It's ok Star. You can do it! 6 more weeks to go and it'll tapered down :hugs:


----------



## kaye

Hi

Star - I've been feeling sick and heaving too but not actually being sick. It's been really bad this week. I've read that even though you might not feel like eating make sure you do as having an empty stomach will make you feel more sick. Try toast. It's works for me.


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies, ive just bought some polo mints which seem to help xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yes. Peppermint also suppose to help with nausea. 

Ok ladies, I have my first meltdown last night. I tried to put on my favorite sweat pants that I've been wearing for a couple of months and still new and it was tight! I had no extra room in it while 4 days ago there was at least 1 1/2 inch space. I cried! DH had to console me and gave me his short to wear! I know that I am suppose to grow but the fact of growing is a bit hard to swallow than I thought it'd be. I was and am looking forward to a baby bump instead of looking fat lol. I do need to make sure that I gain at least 24lbs by 24 weeks. So far I've gained 2lbs in 12 weeks. I have a lot to catch up.

Another milestone I'm waiting for is the 22/24 weeks marker. That's when the hospital viewthe babies as viable and they will try to save the babies if something went wrong but they also need to be a certain weight. See??? The worries don't stop :)


----------



## star25

Ahh ilt you will soon have a beautiful bump, im sure you will manage to catch up with the weight gain for your little ones :)

Ive had more brown spotting on my pantyliner today, 2 streaks but medium sized streaks, dont like it!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I can't wait until we all pass the first tri! Just keep an eye on the brown spotting. Maybe irritated cervix. Pelvic rest for a couple of days :)


----------



## 3chords

Welcome Rosina!

ILT - all will be ok, I am pretty sure soon you will have a gorgeous big bump with babies weighing in nicely. You'll probably look back on these worries and laugh!

star - I still have brown spotting, it comes and goes every other day. Typically not enough for pantyliner, but there when I wipe. It drives me mad and every time it returns I worry all over again. At the same time I continue to have nausea and all the other symptoms are raging on so I think if I can just get past this spotting, it will be ok? I don't know...


----------



## beneathmywing

Ohh the first trimester worries!! Jope everyone gets passed them soon

AFM: my scan is at 3:45 tomorrow. Nervous and terrified doesnt even describe how I feel! Just hope i get to continue joining you girls on the rollercoaster of pregnancy!!


----------



## CMo

Good luck BMW! How many hours are you different from uk? I'll be thinking about you!

We've got a big week in front of us for a lot of us! Can't wait to hear scan updates. Very nervous about mine on Friday! Gonna be a long week!!


----------



## beneathmywing

CMo said:


> Good luck BMW! How many hours are you different from uk? I'll be thinking about you!
> 
> We've got a big week in front of us for a lot of us! Can't wait to hear scan updates. Very nervous about mine on Friday! Gonna be a long week!!

Not sure what the time difference is. What time is it there? Its 2:32 pm right now here.


Hope Friday comes fast for you!!


----------



## CMo

It's 8.15pm here so about 5 hrs difference


----------



## beneathmywing

CMo said:


> It's 8.15pm here so about 5 hrs difference

Okay so I probably will update around 9:30/10 pm your time


----------



## kaye

Beneath - good luck hope all goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## beneathmywing

kaye said:


> Beneath - good luck hope all goes well tomorrow xx

Thank you. Hope so!


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, Beneath. Any symptoms?


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> Good luck, Beneath. Any symptoms?

Thank you! Same as all week. Boobs are still sore, very tired and not exactly nauseous but just feel yucky most of the time. Cramps have subsided the last few days. Ill maybe get one session of a minute or so cramping now compared to the two or three sessions I was getting a few days ago.


----------



## FirstTry

beneathmywing said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, Beneath. Any symptoms?
> 
> Thank you! Same as all week. Boobs are still sore, very tired and not exactly nauseous but just feel yucky most of the time. Cramps have subsided the last few days. Ill maybe get one session of a minute or so cramping now compared to the two or three sessions I was getting a few days ago.Click to expand...

No sharp pains? I don't want to give false hope, but it seems like you've got a shot. Just be prepared either way and :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, Beneath. Any symptoms?
> 
> Thank you! Same as all week. Boobs are still sore, very tired and not exactly nauseous but just feel yucky most of the time. Cramps have subsided the last few days. Ill maybe get one session of a minute or so cramping now compared to the two or three sessions I was getting a few days ago.Click to expand...
> 
> No sharp pains? I don't want to give false hope, but it seems like you've got a shot. Just be prepared either way and :hugs:Click to expand...

No sharp pains at all and havent had any spotting/bleeding.

Thanks. I am expecting the worst, but hoping for the best.


----------



## 3chords

BMW - will be thinking of you tomorrow afternoon! Best of luck, I've got everything crossed for a good result.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Good luck tomorrow BMW!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Good luck tomorrow BMW!!

Thank you! I have no idea how I'm going to sleep tonight :wacko:


----------



## star25

Good luck beneath :) xx

3chords, its a worry isnt it but like you ive still got my nausea and tiredness and my nausea has carried on after the spotting so hopefully it's nothing, when is your scan?


----------



## faith77

Praying it goes all well at your scan beneath xx


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle are you still having bad ms? X


----------



## 3chords

star25 said:


> Good luck beneath :) xx
> 
> 3chords, its a worry isnt it but like you ive still got my nausea and tiredness and my nausea has carried on after the spotting so hopefully it's nothing, when is your scan?

My next scan isn't until next Tuesday (April 7). I've had 2 so far - at 6w0d and 7w5d. So the next one will be at 9w5d. I am 8w4d today! At the moment I'm down with bronchitis and sinusitis which is pretty bad when nearly nothing is safe to take during pregnancy. :(


----------



## beneathmywing

When did morning sickneas get worse for you girls? I had a cannoli last night about a half hour before bed and it just didnt sit well with me. I was nauseous and felt like throwing up all night and still feel like that this morning. I dont even want to get out of bed.


----------



## star25

Ooh sorry 3chords forgot you already had scans, not long til the next one then :)
Sorry your feeling ill, it's horrible when you can't take anything, I think all my cold etc has finally gone, hope yours does soon xx

Beneath, mine was yesterday 6w4d, was awful, managed to eat 2 crackers and a little orange all day and a small amount of dry veg in the evening, had to force it all though, today has been better but still feel nauseous and cant drink tea ot coffee anymore xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi, sorry for short and sweet reply but still really suffering with ms. Struggling to keep any food down and feeling quite weak.

Beneath, mine started suddenly at 5 weeks 6 days and I spend all day in bed / on sofa or hugging the loo. Gp has prescribed some anti sickness tabs but said try basic methods first, like nibbling snacking through the day, ginger and sweet drinks. I'm so sick of ginger in biscuits now! :( Will be thinking of you at your scan this afternoon x


----------



## 3chords

BMW - I felt very slight nausea at 5w2d. From 5w4d on it has been constant and unrelenting, every single day. Still here today, I woke up naively thinking I felt ok, was fine until 10:30 and then it hit again.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Bump, sorry for your crazy MS. I think Faith posted not too long ago that eating Avocados help. Also Vitamins B6 suppose to help too. If it's too big, cut it in half. I hope you'll feel better soon Bump. 

BMW and Star, my MS took a sharp climb at 6 weeks. So, congrats for the MS milestone ladies :D. 

Last weekend, I felt so much better in term of MS. I still felt nauseated, especially after eating. But, I was able to move around more without feeling nauseated. So there is hope ladies! 13 weeks...it'll get better in 13 weeks. I know it sounds so far away but hang in there. Just keep in mind that MS is a good thing. That means baby is growing!! That's what keep me going without any meds at all for the past 6 weeks. But Bump, you do what you need to do in term of MS. Yours sound really bad. 

3chords, sorry to hear you are sick. Have you tried using netty pot for your sinusitis? I am not sure that will help though. The Breath Strip is pretty awesome also if you have problem breathing. It is not medicated at all and it definitely helps me w/ sleeping when I had my cold. 

BMW, a few more hours!!


----------



## FirstTry

I had mild nausea until 14 weeks with DS, but never puked. So, while ms is a good sign, lack of ms doesn't mean you are out. 

I currently have only occasional mild nausea. And lightheadedness.


----------



## star25

Mine isn't too bad today, still felt it hthis morning and not right now but a lot better than yesterday, just have no appetite whatsoever now 

Bump, sounds awful, really hope it passes for you soon, not long til your scan xx


----------



## 3chords

Hi ILT - I love my neti pot! I've used it for years, it's amazing with a sinus infection or with being super stuffed up. I do it several times a day. Was a bit weird the first time but I figured it out pretty quickly. Amazing how much snot comes out when you're done, haha.

The old wives tale about MS is that boys = easier pregnancies and girls = terrible MS. Obviously just an old wives tale but the funny thing is that both DH and I thought from the very first day that we are having a girl. We'll see if it pans out!


----------



## beneathmywing

Oh the joy!! Ive been laying down all morning and the anxiety isnt helping either!! I need to get up soon to get ready for my appt. hope this is just a sign baby is thriving!!


----------



## CMo

BMW how did it go?


----------



## beneathmywing

Okay. So I dont know really where this pregnancy stands at this point. We know its not tubal, but now suspect its a blighted ovum because the sac in my uterus was empty. Retested beta and my beta today was 4,450, which doctor said isnt bad for six weeks, but he would have at least liked to have seen a yolk sac in the gestational sac. Going back in at 7 weeks for another ultrasound.. Here goes another tortorous week.


----------



## CMo

Great news it's not tubal and that your beta is increasing. It means there's still hope! Is it maybe just too early to see anything? I've read on internet about lots if women who see nothing at first scan but after a week or so can see baby and heartbeat.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Sorry you didn't get the news you were expecting BMW :hugs:. Hopefully next week is a better u/s.


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks girls. I just feel like im being tortured at this point


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, hang in there. hopefully this week will pass by quickly for you.


----------



## FirstTry

Being in limbo is torture. I'm going to be honest, Beneath. This sounds a lot like what happened with my miscarriage. At the 7w ultrasound, they finally called it a failed pregnancy. No yolk sac or fetal pole. I hope you are among the small fraction that has a miracle, but if not, at least you know that you don't have an implantation problem. These just may not have been the right embryos :hugs:

I don't know if that makes this limbo week better or worse, but I hope it doesn't make it worse. I remember thinking, "I guess you can be a little bit pregnant after all." :nope:


----------



## CMo

I so hope this week goes quick for you BMW!

Ladies I'm still very troubled by my lack of symptoms!! No sore bb, no ms, just occasionally get that sick feeling but not sure if I'm just hungry as I can eat my way through it! Do have heartburn but that could be because I'm on nightshift. Still getting quite sharp pains in my right side, if this was ectopic would I be feeling more than the odd sharp pain by now??


----------



## FirstTry

CMo said:


> I so hope this week goes quick for you BMW!
> 
> Ladies I'm still very troubled by my lack of symptoms!! No sore bb, no ms, just occasionally get that sick feeling but not sure if I'm just hungry as I can eat my way through it! Do have heartburn but that could be because I'm on nightshift. Still getting quite sharp pains in my right side, if this was ectopic would I be feeling more than the odd sharp pain by now??

I'm not an expert on ectopics, but I do think you'd have a lot more pain by now. I think you're in good shape. Do you have an u/s scheduled?


----------



## CMo

Yeah it's on Friday. Very anxious about it now!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo, just like First mentioned previously. Some women are lucky enough not to get any symptoms. My friend who was pregnant with twins barely had any symptoms at all.

BMW, I wish we live closer together. We'd be blubbering messes together too :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Cmo, just like First mentioned previously. Some women are lucky enough not to get any symptoms. My friend who was pregnant with twins barely had any symptoms at all.
> 
> BMW, I wish we live closer together. We'd be blubbering messes together too :hugs:

I wish the same :hugs:


----------



## kaye

Beneath - I have also read so many success stories where at 6 weeks nothing seen but then a few weeks later all is fine. Fingers crossed for you and hope this week goes fast. X


----------



## star25

Hope the week goes quick beneath, ive read lots of success stories too so dont give up hope xx

Cmo, my symptoms didnt really kick in til 6w4d and even now 2 days later they're not so bad, dont worry xx


----------



## faith77

Cmo looks like we're in the same boat with MS. I was expecting major drama with mine as I read with twins it's twice as worse. I'm soooooooo not complaining. The waves of nausea I get on the odd occasion are more than enough for me. Please don't worry about the lack of symptoms, I have seen witnessed successful pregnancies without any Ms at all. I feel for anyone who's got it bad. :hug: to you Bump in particular xx

Beneath, it's not unusual to not see the yolk at this stage so hang in there. Your beta numbers are high so there is hope. 

In other news, yesterday was my first bully-free day. Fingers crossed today is day 2. 

Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## faith77

FirstTry said:


> The baby is measuring perfect at 6w1d, hb = 118. But I have an SCH. It sounds like the implications go from nothing to worry about to late miscarriage. Anyone know more?

Hi first, you've been on my mind so reaching out. How are you feeling? Any more bleeds? Xxx


----------



## faith77

star25 said:


> Mine is Tuesday beneath and I'm so anxious, just keep trying to picture us there, seeing baby on screen and heartbeat to try and stay positive, even though I'm fairly positive all will be fine it's natural we will feel this way, yours will be perfect xx


Good luck with your scan today Star :D. What time is it? Hope it goes well xxx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Beneath, I'm so sorry you didn't the answers you wanted today. Stay hopeful as it sounds as though you've still got a chance. A 7 week scan will show more. My clinic couldn't fit me in for my 7 week scan and said they would rather wait till nearly 8 weeks than bring me in at 6 weeks. Got everything crossed for you x

Star, good luck today!! Let us know how it goes x

Please excuse my morning sickness brain but didn't someone else have a scan booked for y'day?


----------



## beneathmywing

Thank you girls. Just want to apoligize in advance if i'm a little quiet this week. Really going through a hard time.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Beneath, don't apologise, take all the time you need x


----------



## FirstTry

faith77 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> The baby is measuring perfect at 6w1d, hb = 118. But I have an SCH. It sounds like the implications go from nothing to worry about to late miscarriage. Anyone know more?
> 
> Hi first, you've been on my mind so reaching out. How are you feeling? Any more bleeds? XxxClick to expand...

Bump: I'm probably the one you're thinking of. My u/s was originally scheduled for yesterday, but I had an emergency one on Sat. So, my next one will be Thursday. 

Faith: thanks for thinking of me. The bleeding started Friday night and was done by Sunday morning. So, two blood-free days so far. I've had some cramping, which I would otherwise think was normal uterus growth, but now I worry.


----------



## star25

Like bump said beneath, no need to apologise, were here when you need us, hugs xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

How did today go star? x


----------



## star25

Thank you for asking ladies, scan went well, saw the heartbeat flickering, im 6w6d and baby measured 6w1d but nurse said it's fine as as this early stage it's not exact could be a few days out and also could have been curled up so the spotting wasn't anything to worry about 
Have to continue the estrogen and progesterone up until 10 weeks xx


----------



## star25

Also as I done a clinical trial the researchers want to do another scan in a few weeks so get another one in hopefully before the usual nhs 12 week one x


----------



## kaye

Star - great news on the scan and seeing heartbeat &#128518;


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Great news star, especially about the extra scan!

Can't believe the drugs have to carry on until 10 weeks, yuck.

Bet it was quite emotional seeing the heartbeat x


----------



## beneathmywing

Great news, Star!!


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies, it was bump I started crying lol, only a little bit, managed to control myself! Got a cute pic though x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yaay Star!! congrats! I wanna see picture :D. Yes, totally no worried about the growth. I was also told the baby was behind. Now, both of them caught up and the other one was 1 day ahead. The baby will catch up :). 

BMW, you take all your time that you need. Feel free to rant :hugs:. We'll be around still.


----------



## FirstTry

Congratulations, Star! :happydance: The measurements are so small at this point, it's hard to get an accurate one.


----------



## 3chords

Congrats star! Great news. Scans are so reassuring, I bet you feel a lot better now. :)


----------



## kaye

Star -post the pic let's see little baba &#128518;

I had midwife appointment today, took all my bloods and blood pressure. She said my blood pressure is low, but that can be normal in first trimester. Least that explains the dizziness I've been getting. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## star25

Thank you so much ladies you're all great 
I do feel a lot better now :)

I'm still out visiting family so I'll probably have to post a pic tomorrow morning as wont be home til 
About 10pm and will probably be ready for bed lol x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Take your time Star as long as we get to see pic :D. 

Kaye, nothing much going on with me beside limited physical activities...basically from my office chair to the bathroom and/or kitchen. My MIL took us to dinner last night at the restaurant next door. But tonight, I've decided to cook spaghetti with garlic bread and salad with her help of course :). waiting patiently for my friday's appointment with the OB. It feels like I am going to the hospital every week now. Still spotting on and off. Hopefully friday appointment will reveal something more. How are you?


----------



## kaye

Friday will be here before you know it. Glad your still taking it easy and resting. 

I'm feeling bad tonight, couldn't eat my tea! 
I'm feeling like I just look really washed out, so booked into the salon on Saturday for new hair do. X


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Self pampering is always a good thing! I need to get a manicure and pedicure soon :D.


----------



## Rosina

Thanks for welcoming me ladies. I wrote out a big reply the other day, but lost it. Oh well.

Congrats on the scan Star!

BMW - sorry things weren't conclusive for you. However, on the bright side, your beta went up and you're still experiencing symptoms. I've also read that sometimes they can't find anything on the scan at six weeks. Hang in there.


----------



## star25

Thank you rosina, that's such a pain when you lose a big post!

heres my pic ladies, the grey circle to the right of it is the yolk sac :)
 



Attached Files:







1st scan.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kaye

Awww so cute!!!! Lovely scan pic


----------



## star25

Ahh thank u :) x


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> Thanks for welcoming me ladies. I wrote out a big reply the other day, but lost it. Oh well.
> 
> Congrats on the scan Star!
> 
> BMW - sorry things weren't conclusive for you. However, on the bright side, your beta went up and you're still experiencing symptoms. I've also read that sometimes they can't find anything on the scan at six weeks. Hang in there.


I've read lots of stories of seeing nothing at six weeks and then going in at seven and seeing the baby/heartbeat, so I'm hanging onto hope xx




star25 said:


> Thank you rosina, that's such a pain when you lose a big post!
> 
> heres my pic ladies, the grey circle to the right of it is the yolk sac :)


Lovely scan pic!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

EEekkk! what a cute little peep :D.


----------



## CMo

Great picture star!!


----------



## faith77

Lovely pic star :D


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies :) x

How is everyone today? Ilt how is the spotting?

Bump, what day is your scan next week?


----------



## Rosina

Awesome pic star!! Next one at 9 weeks?
I'm amazed at how fast they grow.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hey Star, spotting is on and off. I am waiting for Friday. If nothing happens on Thursday, then it'll be the first Thursday in the past two weeks wit no trips to ER! Yay. 

Beside that, I am hungry. I mean HUNGRY! All the time! I had two blueberries waffle then a big bowl of spaghetti for...breakfast! And I am still hungry. So ladies, it looks like week 14 is when you can start eating again :D.


----------



## 3chords

ILT, you're hilarious.

As much as it has sucked having bronchitis, one of the side benefits is that my nose is completely stuffed and I can't smell or taste ANYTHING. This is wonderful for nausea! Sure, it feels like every meal I have is comprised of cardboard, but at least I am not dry heaving at random smells!

Just plugging along until our next ultrasound on Tuesday. Tomorrow I will be 9 weeks. That's pretty good!


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Star!

It's time to eat, ILT! Those babies want to grow!

Congrats on almost 9 weeks, 3chords!

AFM, ultrasound tomorrow at 6w6d to follow up on the bleed (SCH). Hoping it has shrunk. I found a website that said seeing an SCH on ultrasound reduces the chance of "pregnancy continuation" to 2/3. But I'm confident that everything is okay. No bleeding since Sunday and I feel fine.


----------



## 3chords

Good luck FirstTry! I think the fact it's stopped bleeding is great and a big relief to you. That little heartbeat should be clipping along nicely tomorrow! Can't wait for you update. :)


----------



## star25

Hope all goes well today first, I'm sure it will great news on no more bleeding, what time is scan? 

3chords, happy 9 weeks! It feels like times flying by for me, already over 7 weeks!

Next scan is 12 weeks, the research team at clinic want to do one around then for the clinical trial I done and also have the usual nhs one at that time 

Went to midwife yesterday, got a load of blood tests to o 14/3 ones a fasting one as I have type 1 diabetes in the family, urine sample was fine, blood pressure is very low but she said thats not a bad thing in pregnancy as they like it low but wont help with the tiredness and sickness and just not to stand up too quick etc 
Actually managed a cup of tea this morning but now feel sick so probably shouldn't have bothered!

How is everyone else today?


----------



## star25

Ilt, I cant wait for my appetite to come back, at the moment I just eat what I can when I can but it's random and I dont feel I'm eating health enough, going to make a fruit salad today amd hope that goes down ok, good news your hungry though! X


----------



## faith77

Good luck with your scan first. Hope it goes well :D xx


----------



## faith77

Hey Ilt - hope you're doing well :). Question - have you had any round ligament pain yet? I appear to be getting stabbing pains in my groin area which is bearable. I get to meet the midwife next week, did you have a checklist when you had your first meeting with yours?

Hello to everyone else :wave:


----------



## FirstTry

Scan went great! And this time the physicians assistant told me even though the bleed is large, don't worry about it. She kept assuring us that it wasn't a big deal. HB was 129 :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> Scan went great! And this time the physicians assistant told me even though the bleed is large, don't worry about it. She kept assuring us that it wasn't a big deal. HB was 129 :)

SO cute! Glad your scan went great!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Alright...I am confused. I thought I posted something yesterday but I didn't see it. I better go search to see if I posted it on another thread or something. oh boy. 

First, Good luck on your scan today! Post a pic will ya :D.

Star, don't worry much about eating healthy for now. As long as you can get food down, it's a good thing. Supposedly you still have enough in your body to feed the baby right now. I am sure your appetite will come back soon :D. 

Faith, I am not sure if I have round ligament pain. But, I have been experiencing strecthing feeling right below my belly button area. All I can say that it hurts!!!! It feel like someone grab your skin and pull it really hard. I think it started last weekend. Now, it's just once in a while I feel the strecthing feeling. I read that round ligament pain suppose to be closer to the right side of your lower belly. So, I don't know what pain I had haahaha. The pain was enough to make me wince and go "owww". It's something that I will ask my OB tomorrow. 

Regarding midwife appt. I am using a regular OB since I am familiar with her. I didn't prepare for any questions at all. I figured she'd let me know :D and she did. She came in with a folder filled with all kind of information. She told me about the twin to twin transfusion, labor expectations (C-section vs. Vaginal), gestational diabetes, high blood pressure, how many scans I will have, who I will see, genetic testing, who will deliver me, and a few other things. The packet we received had info on pregnancy classes that we can take. DH already decided which one we should go to and I let him because I was too nauseated to figure things out ahahah. I do see my OB and perinatalogist (high risk doctor) every 2 weeks. So, I'll have u/s every 2 weeks to make sure the twins don't have the twin to twin transfusion syndrome. I m sure it'll be easier with yours since yours are fraternal, right? 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, you posted while I was busy writing ahahahha. Look at that! I think it's a boy!! :D.


----------



## star25

Ahh first, great news and a cute pic!! Xx


----------



## CMo

First great news and great pic!!

Faith I don't know if it's round ligament pain but I get a shooting/stabbing pain in my right side a lot. Quite low down and often when I stretch or sneeze. I've been so convinced it's ectopic but I'm sure I'd feel more pain by now.

Well today is probably the first day I've felt sick and it's been all day. Never been sick but it's like that hangover feeling and I've been able to eat my way through it. I've been sooooo hungry though! Actually eating every couple of hours!! I am at work though and do 12hr shifts so it could be normal, not unusual for me to eat loads at work. Got my scan tomorrow!!! So nervous for it! Just desperate to see a baby and heartbeat!


----------



## kaye

First - lovely scan picture, great news all is ok.

Cmo - hope scan goes well tomorrow. Look fwd to your pic too.
I feel sick all time but hungry all time and this baby loves carbs!! I'm not too happy about it but going with the flow for now x


----------



## CMo

Thanks Kaye! With you on the carbs so far today I've had pasta, a roll and a chicken Caesar wrap! Oh and crisps!! I try and avoid too many carbs so not happy about this lol


----------



## 3chords

CMo - looking forward to good news from your scan tomorrow. :)

5 more days for our next scan! I am 9 weeks today...almost to double digits!


----------



## star25

Good luck tomorrow cmo, sure all will be good! Xx


----------



## 3chords

FirstTry - missed the pic on the previous page. Looks like a great little bean! Good heartbeat too! For some reason I also think it's a boy!


----------



## faith77

Really glad about the reassurance re: the Sch. Phew!!! :D. Awesome pic, thank you for sharing. Now the countdown to the end of the first trimester starts :hug: 

Hey Ilt - thank you for sharing about your first appointment. I'm a bit nervous as I'm classed as high risk with border line bp issues. We'll see what happens I guess. I'm praying I get a decent midwife who's clued up. The last one I met did not know she had to calculate from the egg collection day (she used the embryo transfer date instead).


----------



## FirstTry

Well, a girl would be nice, as there are none in our family. But I'm sure my son would prefer a brother.


----------



## CMo

Well ladies scan was fab!!! Amazing seeing our wee baby with it's wee heart beating away! Measuring perfectly!

Here's my picture....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## star25

Yay! Great little pic cmo xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Great news cmo!!


----------



## 3chords

Woohoo CMo! What a lovely weekend gift. :)


----------



## kaye

Cmo - lovely scan picture &#128518; loving seeing all these scan pictures. Imagine the next ones. I'm in a week today for my official dating scan I will be 11 weeks 5 days. Can't wait x


----------



## faith77

Cuuuute pic Cmo :dance:

Good to know it's not just me having the stabbing pain down below. Thankfully it's stopped :D.

Hope everyone else is having a lovely Easter weekend :flower:


----------



## CMo

Thanks ladies. Can't wait to see our wee baby again already! Just 5 weeks to go! I tell you though I'll be so glad when we all get out of this first trimester. Do you ever relax and stop worrying??


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo, awesome pic!!! Yaay...another successful scan for our group!! :D

First, it'll be nice to have one of each gender right? :D. I was hoping for one of each before. But now, still trying to settle with the idea that I will only have boys or girls. 

Faith, will you also be seeing Perinatalogist for high risk? My OB and Perinatalogist decided to go with my RE calculated instead of trying to figure out when my last period was lol. I wonder if you'll get an U/S next week also. 

So next u/s is Kaye :D. Who else? 

ohh...and BMW! How are you doing lady? 

Cmo, your day of relaxing is over once you are pregnant! Lol. I don't think we will stop worrying even after the kids are born :). 

I have an appointment w/ my OB in a few hours. Very eager to see her since I have a few questions. I did pass a clot as big as my middle finger last night but it was not accompanied by bleeding. I am hoping my placenta is slowly moving up. I sent my mom and my sister my belly picture and both of them commented how big I am already. My sister is currently 24 weeks and she told me that we have the same size belly!! Ack! And here I am thinking that I haven't grow yet!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Cmo, awesome pic!!! Yaay...another successful scan for our group!! :D
> 
> First, it'll be nice to have one of each gender right? :D. I was hoping for one of each before. But now, still trying to settle with the idea that I will only have boys or girls.
> 
> Faith, will you also be seeing Perinatalogist for high risk? My OB and Perinatalogist decided to go with my RE calculated instead of trying to figure out when my last period was lol. I wonder if you'll get an U/S next week also.
> 
> So next u/s is Kaye :D. Who else?
> 
> ohh...and BMW! How are you doing lady?
> 
> Cmo, your day of relaxing is over once you are pregnant! Lol. I don't think we will stop worrying even after the kids are born :).
> 
> I have an appointment w/ my OB in a few hours. Very eager to see her since I have a few questions. I did pass a clot as big as my middle finger last night but it was not accompanied by bleeding. I am hoping my placenta is slowly moving up. I sent my mom and my sister my belly picture and both of them commented how big I am already. My sister is currently 24 weeks and she told me that we have the same size belly!! Ack! And here I am thinking that I haven't grow yet!


Ive been really struggling to stay positive. Having a hard time :(

Hope your appt goes perfectly today!


----------



## kaye

Beneath - sorry your having a hard time. It's hard to remain positive all the time when you are so worried. Try to stay strong. I have everything crossed for you and will be praying your little bean is ok xx


----------



## beneathmywing

kaye said:


> Beneath - sorry your having a hard time. It's hard to remain positive all the time when you are so worried. Try to stay strong. I have everything crossed for you and will be praying your little bean is ok xx


Thank you. Besides my boobs getting fuller by the minute and being sore and the odd cramp here and there and odd sickly feeling, I barely have any symptoms. Also, even with a blighted ovum you get pregnancy symptoms, so there's no way to differentiate. It's just torture.


----------



## 3chords

Beneath - thinking of you, I know this weekend will be hard. I just hope it passes quickly and Monday brings good news.

ILT - my next scan is on Tuesday (I will be 9w5d). Not sure if anyone other than BMW and myself are having scans this week.

CMo, I don't think the worrying will ever stop. One of my best friends had her 2nd daughter 6 months ago, at term, totally healthy. 24 hours later she came down with necrotizing enterocolitis and lost almost all of her bowels and 2/3 of her colon. She may never be able to have food by mouth...so even after you give birth it is NEVER certain, life can change in the blink of an eye.


----------



## kaye

3 chords - my scan is Friday next week &#128518;&#128518; 11 week 5 days.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, I'm sorry you are experiencing this. try to stay strong no matter what the outcome will be. As long as I've known you, I know that you are a strong person. You went through multiple bumps throughout your IVF journey so far. You got more eggs and embies than what you expected. This is another bump on the road. You can do this BMW! We are all here to support you! A couple more days and you'll have your answer. In the mean time, leave Dr. Google alone. Go out and enjoy your time with DH And your family. Surround yourself with people who love you and leave BnB for a couple of days. Just know that there is nothing you can do right now. It's not up to us. So, we'll wait and be patient :hugs:

Afm, OB appt went well. We got to see the babies again and they are growing. Apparently, I'm growing too! My uterus is measuring at around 18 weeks of singleton pregnancy. Yet, I've lost 4lbs so far. She also found the caused if the bleeding. Looks like my placenta is right on top of my cervix right now and she could see that there will be more bleeding. Unfortunately, this can also cause miscarriage. So, I'm taking it one day at a time. It is what it is. Nothing that I can do. I wish I could fast forward to 34 weeks! But for now, the babies are doing great! :)


----------



## kaye

ILT - great news both babies are good and growing. A friend of mine, her placenta was also underneath baby at her 20 week scan. She got told no Dtd as that could cause a bleed. Hers moved by it self a few weeks later. Hopefully it will be the same for you. 
Rest well. When is your next appointment and scan?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

3chords, I'm sorry to hear about your friend. That was the worse outcome after birth but it did happen. I hope her and her little one are doing well.

So we have 3 u/s next week! :)

Kaye, thank you. We Dtd once ever since I'm pregnant. My RE was very strict when ut comes to that and exercising. I was not allowed to do both until I was 8 weeks. Then between packing, getting the house ready for sale, and everything else, we only did it once. Luckily DH is a very patient and loving man. No demand at all from his side :). I am suppose to see the perinatalogist in 2 weeks and 2 days after that appointment I'll have my amniocentesis. Was told that I might exclusively see the perinatalogist because of my condition. This is unfortunate because we love my new OB. She became my therapist yesterday. It all started with...you've been through a lot these past few weeks. How are you emotionally? Then the waterworks started. I had a good little cry session with my OB! I think I'm staying with her even after I give birth. I finally found my replacement OB! 

Sorry for the babbling....having a little insomnia :)


----------



## star25

Ahh do glad babies ate well ilt and thats all that matters :) xx


----------



## faith77

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Faith, will you also be seeing Perinatalogist for high risk? My OB and Perinatalogist decided to go with my RE calculated instead of trying to figure out when my last period was lol. I wonder if you'll get an U/S next week also.

Hey Ilt - yes, I will be. In just under two weeks. I'm not sure what's involved in the first visit. I do know they'll be taking bloods, there'll be loads of forms to fill and I'll be leaving the hospital with a pack of notes. I'm very much looking forward to it. I do have a list of questions already prepared for the appointment too so if there are some things missed, I can ask why. All I'm praying for now is a diligent,committed and experienced midwife. It's a teaching hospital so I may come across some students - if have I to work on with any, my inner diva will come out yelling - NO!! :nope:

Have you started looking at strollers yet? Started thinking about themes for a twin nursery :D?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Faith, I think I also have to do urine test. we already bought a stroller! Lol. We got the baby jogger mini double. I like how easy it is to fold/unfold. I'm not very tall & my MIL has bad hands. So that's the best stroller for us. We also got a crib already. It's white and grey. Waiting for another crib sale and a house to move into to buy the other one since it's pretty heavy. I also got a breastfeeding pillow but for singleton. The plan is to try to breastfeed one at a time and if I can manage to tandem feed then I'll change it to double. I still need to buy car seats and planning to go with Britax convertible. they are a bit pricey but I think it is totally worth it. We got a little tub for the sink. Some washcloths, swaddle cloth, and a few other small items. The plan is to spend $100 each month to buy small items and purchase the bigger items after we move into a house. I'm excited to start purchasing baby stuff. I also gave my MIL a list of what she can buy for jow so she can satisfied her needs to shop for baby items :) are you going to start shopping soon?


----------



## 3chords

Wow ILT that's a lot of shopping! Must make it feel more real to have baby stuff around the house. I think it's a good plan to spend a bit each month then it doesn't feel like a huge outlay. We already know what stroller and car seat we'd get and I also know the bouncer, pretty sure on the swing, etc. I'll probably wait until we know the sex so we can buy non-neutral colours. Our big thing, should we clear the first tri safely is which bedroom to put the gummy bear in. When we moved into this house we turned one of the bedrooms into a gym as it has two large windows and is really bright so we just felt better working out there than in the basement. But that's really the ideal bedroom for the baby and I think that I finally managed to convince DH of it too, haha. But now he wants to move the gym into the room we use as an office, and move the office to the basement and then turn the gym into a nursery. Anyway this is a lot more work, painting, etc, we have to bring in people to dismantle the crazy equipment we have. But if that's what he wants, by all means!

I've only had like one wipe of tan/light brown in the last 5 days so I think that's pretty good, really seems like it's petering out. Three more days until scan! If all well at that scan, our chances are something like 98-99% so I think I'd feel a lot better.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

3chords, I think your chance of miscarriage it's a bit low at this point. Hope for a really good scan for you next week!

Baby stuff is expensive and having 2 means double the cost. I'm a planner lol. I can't help myself from planning what baby stuff I want. All of the stuff I bought so far were on sale so I grab them while I can. I researched all of the stuff I want and think that the babies will need and want then wait for a sale. I stalk online sale on daily basis now. Either for maternity clothes or baby stuff. I think the last minute items that I will buy will be the swings and baby bottles. Just in case they don't work, then I'll have time to return them.


----------



## 3chords

ILT, I think some stores give you discounts for twins (Babies R Us is 10% I think?). A girl at work had twin boys fairly recently and the one thing she's said is that you actually don't need two of EVERYTHING, but most things. Maybe check with some twin moms? Like I know she said she didn't bother getting two playpens or play mats, because they kids would share and often they wouldn't want to be doing the same thing at the same time. She also didn't get two bouncers and two swings, but just one of each. So that can probably save you a bit of money.

Is your stroller side-by-side or tandem?

Our RE said that since we had such a good heartbeat at 7w6d that gives us excellent chances since the vast majority of miscarriages happen by 8 wks.


----------



## FirstTry

Ladies: buy used (except for crib and car seat and maybe your primary stroller)! Especially things like swings. Around me people sell the Fisher Price swings for $25.


----------



## star25

How exciting to start buying things :)

I haven't yet but my niece is only 5 and a half months old so I'll inherit a lot from my sister so wont need moses basket, crib and quite a few other bits as she didn't get all pink, part of me wants to buy these things myself after waiting so long but there will still be loads I can buy and I dont want to waste hard earned money of not necessary

Thats a good idea on the bottles ilt, my sister had been trying to get lo on bottles for weeks and its not happening, shes spent a fortune on all kinds of bottles but little monkey wont have it, or any baby foods so shes having to carry on breastfeeding, luckily shes delayed going back to work fpr an extra 3 months as she wouldn't be able to leave her anyway

When do we actually start growing as I already look like I've got a bump when I'm in my work tunics, I know it's just bloat but it looks pretty big already, my mum said "I bet your going to be bigaas a house" lol thanks mum! 

Bumpsparkle, hope your ok, haven't heard from you in a while, if your reading bit feeling too poorly to write were thinking of you! Xx


----------



## faith77

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Faith, I think I also have to do urine test. we already bought a stroller! Lol. We got the baby jogger mini double. I like how easy it is to fold/unfold. I'm not very tall & my MIL has bad hands. So that's the best stroller for us. We also got a crib already. It's white and grey. Waiting for another crib sale and a house to move into to buy the other one since it's pretty heavy. I also got a breastfeeding pillow but for singleton. The plan is to try to breastfeed one at a time and if I can manage to tandem feed then I'll change it to double. I still need to buy car seats and planning to go with Britax convertible. they are a bit pricey but I think it is totally worth it. We got a little tub for the sink. Some washcloths, swaddle cloth, and a few other small items. The plan is to spend $100 each month to buy small items and purchase the bigger items after we move into a house. I'm excited to start purchasing baby stuff. I also gave my MIL a list of what she can buy for jow so she can satisfied her needs to shop for baby items :) are you going to start shopping soon?

Hey Ilt - speaking of urine tests. I bought uristix off amazon. My hospital is an hour from us and my cousin who's a doc (also married to a obgyn) recommended I get that, an at-home Doppler (we got angel sounds) and glucose monitor to make sure I don't creep into gestational diabetes. I haven't bought a thing yet for the bambinos because I'm still trying to prepare a list of the must-haves only. I plan to call Tamba (twins and multiple births association) for advice. 
I'm on the hunt for a good tandem stroller now. I found this one ( https://www.twoofakindworkingonaful...craft-contours-options-tandem-double.html?m=1 ) but cannot find a retailer in the uk yet that stocks it yet ......... How are your energy levels? I'm still tired all the time ....

Who's planning to get the co-sleeping cribs? I mean the ones you can put by your bed so the baby is easy to reach? Or is anyone planning to put the baby una separate room?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

3chords, I'm cheap! Lol. Not planning to buy 2 of the same thing since you are right...they will fight for it or can share.

We have side by side for the stroller. Since I'm short, I can't see both babies from the randem one.
I think stroller is an item that you definitely have to go to the store and try it out. It took us 2 hours with 30 minutes break in between to decide on the stroller. I pushed it around the store, in between the isles, fold/unfold, and see if I can lift it high enough to put it in the trunk. The store salesman even offered to take it to our car to see if I can lift it In. So go with what you are comfortable with. Some twin moms like the baby jogger mini side by side and some like the tandem. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them.

I joined a local twin parents club and they have consignment sale on yearly basis. They are having one next friday so I'm quite excited! Ross, the store, also have reasonable baby stuff. I like online shopping so I visit Zulily and gilt very often :). Sometimes they hqve good bargains. My local twins club also offers help for premies and recently born twins. 

Ok...diapers! I need input. I keep going back and forth between cloth and disposable. What are your thoughts on these?

Star, I had only little bloated bump until last week. I popped in the past 5 days! I look like 20 weeks pregnant already!


----------



## 3chords

Honestly I will probably sound anti-green but there is no way I'm going with cloth diapers. And to be more honest I'd be even less so inclined with twins haha. But a large reason is that I would like to travel quite a bit while on maternity leave, including abroad with the baby, so for me cloth makes very little sense and is less convenient. I also live in one of the largest cities on the continent, right in an urban setting and so we will be on the move a lot. I don't want to have to store cloth diapers. Finally, I have pretty bad eczema, my husband has psoriasis and my entire family has bad skin problems so unfortunately this baby has skin issues stacked against it - the last thing I want to do is have it sit in a moist environment and cause problems even earlier than they would otherwise start. I have a few girlfriends who went with cloth and they like it but they do have more incidents with leakage. Other than that they are all happy with the service they chose and the diaper covers can be pretty darn cute so I think if you go in that direction you'll probably be just as happy with your choice.

I also have a bump already. Probably mostly bloating. But as this is also my third pregnancy (with unfortunately no children to show for it), I think I may be popping out a bit sooner? In any event, I barely squeezed into my jeans today so I think that is on the agenda next week. Mercifully this bump looks more like a tire around my middle right now than a real bump so I can continue "hiding" it for a while.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

3chords, I still have 2 spare tires still! they are slowly merging though. I think I stop wearing regular clothes at 8 weeks.


----------



## star25

I think mine is cos I've always had a little pot belly but it's starting to look more bump like, obviously through bloat but I can feel it pulling my tunic up at the back and feel it stretches across the front
I have been having some stretchy type pains yesterday which are new and little shooting feelings in my vagina, not painful just strange, suppose it's all good signs though!

Happy Easter everyone xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, I had shooting pain in the vagina too! It's so weird. Dont know what to make out of it. Hopefully it's just stretching. 

I think we need bump pictures soon!

Bump, hope you are doing well. 

Happy Easter everyone. I'm so excited for the lunch buffett we are going to today :).


----------



## beneathmywing

Star and ILT: thats interesting. Ive had that sharp shooting pain down there as well. I didnt think it was a good sign, but maybe? It just sucks with this blighted ovum crap because you still get all these symptoms because of the sac. Well, tomorrow is the day I hopefully get some answers.

Hope everyone enjoys their Easter!!


----------



## star25

Thinking positive for you beneath, what time is your scan? 
Hope the shooting feelings are good for you too xx


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Thinking positive for you beneath, what time is your scan?
> Hope the shooting feelings are good for you too xx

Its at 11.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, I'm crossing all my fingers for you for good news tomorrow! Hang in there. One more sleep. Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, I'm crossing all my fingers for you for good news tomorrow! Hang in there. One more sleep. Enjoy your Sunday.

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, Beneath!


----------



## kaye

Beneath - thinking of you today, hope all goes well xx


----------



## faith77

Hoping it goes well Beneath :hugs:


----------



## CMo

Thinking of u today BMW. Good luck!!


----------



## kaye

Hi

How is everyone?

My boobs are soooooooo itchy like all over!!! They are so hot too. Is this normal?


----------



## star25

Hi kaye, ive heard thats a normal symptom, sounds very irritating, have you tried moisturizer?


----------



## kaye

Hi Star. Going to try that today, the midwife said to get nipple cream. It's really annoying x


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks for all the luck girla. Hope I have a good news in just a few hours!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, good luck today!!!

Kaye, my BBs and nipples are starting to hurt again. So far, I've been putting vitamin E oil twice/day on my belly and BBs. It seems to help :D.


----------



## kaye

Thanks ILT I will try some of that then x


----------



## kaye

beneathmywing said:


> Thanks for all the luck girla. Hope I have a good news in just a few hours!!!

How did the scan go? X


----------



## CMo

Any news BMW?


----------



## beneathmywing

Unfortunately, its looking like a definite blighted ovum :(


ILT, you can take my edd off the first page :cry: ill pop in every now and then to check on you girls. Hope you all have a H&H 9 months!!!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, I am so sorry to hear that. I hope you'll join us back soon!


----------



## 3chords

BMW, I'm also very sorry and will be thinking of you.

I hope that you and your husband can find some comfort in each other and that you will join us back here after a successful FET asap.


----------



## kaye

Beneath - so sorry. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## FirstTry

beneathmywing said:


> Unfortunately, its looking like a definite blighted ovum :(
> 
> 
> ILT, you can take my edd off the first page :cry: ill pop in every now and then to check on you girls. Hope you all have a H&H 9 months!!!!!

So sorry, BMW. Thank you for the kind wishes during this difficult time. That's very selfless of you. 

Btw, I was in exactly your position in Dec 2012, blighted ovum with 3 :cold:s. And 6 months later, I was pregnant with my son. So, don't give up. You've got 3 more chances! :hugs:


----------



## star25

So sorry beneath, first is right, so kind of you to give us your best wishes and I know you won't as your one strong lady but don't give up xxx


----------



## CMo

BMW I'm so sorry! Hope you and DH take time to heal then you'll be back with us after your FET xxx


----------



## 3chords

To be honest, BMW's heartbreaking news kind of took the wind out of my sails and now I have pretty bad scanxiety. My scan is at noon today, so about 3.5 hrs to go.

What I would give to be fertile and naive/ignorant of all that can go wrong...


----------



## faith77

Beneath I'm so sorry for your news. Please take all the time to heal with your DH. Please do join us after your next FET so we can encourage you to your your bfp. 

Every blessing xx


----------



## star25

Hope all goes well 3chords, sure all will be fine but we can't help but worry, hugs xx


----------



## beneathmywing

3chords, I'm sorry for giving you scanxiety!! Im sure your scan will go perfectly. Praying for you xx

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I am really hurting and hoping I can somehow find peace with all this soon.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Beneath, I'm really shocked and upset for you! I was really hoping things would turn out ok. I'm not sure what happens next with a blighted ovum but I hope you get some peace to heal soon. We'll be thinking of you x


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> Beneath, I'm really shocked and upset for you! I was really hoping things would turn out ok. I'm not sure what happens next with a blighted ovum but I hope you get some peace to heal soon. We'll be thinking of you x

:( I had a choice to pass it on my own or do a D&C, I decided a d&c would be better for me emotionally and plus they can send it in for testing to see what went wrong.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, I think you made the right choice. I wouldn't want to pass the baby out naturally. D&C is definitely a better option. Take care of yourself :hugs:. 

3chords, I understand the anxiety. Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Awww beneath I'm sorry you had to go through that. Massive hugs x x


----------



## kaye

3 chords - hope all goes well st you scan. 

Beneath - so gutted for you. Sending hugs your way xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Had my scan today and baby is measuring perfectly at 7 weeks 5 days with a strong heartbeat. Feeling really grateful today x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Awesome news Bump!! How's your morning sickness?


----------



## 3chords

Huge relief - my scan went perfectly! Baby measuring 2 days ahead (I am 9w5d but baby is measuring 10w0d) with a heartbeat of 171. 3.05 cm CRL. Even starting to look a bit human. We saw the arms, legs, elbows and (s)he was waving at us. First time we've seen squirming.

I have been released to OB and we see her in 15 days. :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yayy for perfect scan 3chords!!!


----------



## kaye

Bumpsparkle - great news on the scan

3 chords - great news and what a great picture. Fantastic x


----------



## FirstTry

That's quite a pic, 3chords!


----------



## CMo

Bump that's fantastic news!

3chords what a great scan pic!

I've got my first appt with the midwife booked for 29th April and 12 week scan on12th May. Fairly moving along now!


----------



## star25

Great news bumpsparkle :) x

3chords, such a cute pic, pleased for you x

Got my 12 week scan date for 8th may so 4 weeks tomorrow, hope it goes quick, it's at 9am x


----------



## faith77

Congratulations on the scans ladies - time to let out as huge sigh of relief :D 

Cx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks ladies. Sickness is still ruling my life but the tabs seem to be holding the vomiting back a bit. Need to start building up my strength as lost half stone in 2 weeks and still not well enough to be going into work :(


----------



## 3chords

Oh no Bump, that sounds really rough. I was about 2 lbs from losing 5% of my weight at around 8 weeks and the doctors told me the 5% threshold is what they use in their diagnosis of hyperemesis. It sounds like you've probably crossed that. :(


----------



## BethK

Hi everyone!

Can i join here too? Only just found your group :)

We got our BFP on our first ISCI attempt this year, we were expecting to try a few times like we did for our DD but got very lucky. We had 2 embryo's transfered on day 3.

I'm very excited to be leaving 1st tri soon, have had an awful time, but i have my 12w scan a week tomorrow and i'll be 12w6d :)

I'm hoping after that i will feel a bit easier and will be able to tell a few people.


----------



## kaye

Hi and welcome Beth &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Beth, you found us! Yaaay. Do you want me to put your due date on the front page? 

Bump, I heard eating watermelon also help w/ nausea. But hopefully your nausea will ease up in a few weeks. 

So happy to see and hear good scans for everyone!


----------



## star25

Hi Beth glad to see you here! X


----------



## 3chords

Hi Beth and welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## FirstTry

Hi guys :wave: 

I'm spotting and cramping today, but the Dr said to expect more of it, so I'm not worried. My next scan is Monday.


----------



## faith77

Welcome Beth :wave: Goodluck with your coming scan. 

How's everyone else doing? I'm just coming to the end of the first trimester Yaaay :D. However, the parting gift I'm getting is butt pain :rofl: . Try googling that. In polite circles, it's called pelvic girdle pain. On a serious note, I can barely walk :(. I'm hoping acupuncture will do the trick. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## BethK

Thanks everyone! X

Yes please ILT, I'm due on 23rd October :)


----------



## 3chords

What's everyone counting as the end of their first tri? 12 wks or 13 wks? I think that it's actually 13 weeks if you go by math but that seems so much further away!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, hopefully the spotting stop soon. I am still spotting. It feels like the longest period ever! I told my MIL this morning that I spent more money on feminine pads while pregnant then not pregnant lol. Can't wait to hear about your scan on Monday :D. 

Faith, that sounds painful!!

3chords, I think it depends on your OB. On the pregnancy forum page, you can see that 2nd trimester starts at 14 weeks on. But, my OB calculated 13 weeks on as 2nd tri. Everyone keeps saying that second tri will move quicker. For me, it's equally slow but probably because I still have tests to do and crazy daily spotting :).


----------



## star25

Sorry about the spotting first, glad Dr put your mind at ease. 

Faith, that doesn't sound good, does it help to rest? 

Ilt, hope your spotting stops soon too, as long as babies are ok, when is next scan? 

How is everyone coping with tiredness? I'm just so tired all the time, no matter what sleep I get at night which is a lot, I have to sleep in the afternoon for at least 2 hours by the time I wake up I'm ready to go to bed again for the night! 

Bump, glad tabs are helping to keep it at bay a bit, do you have a scan pic?


----------



## star25

3chords, I tthink it's when u get to 13 weeks but I'll probably be ecstatic to see 12 weeks and feel more relieved, I'm happy to be over 8 weeks now, time is flying by since the blood test at 4 week's!


----------



## CMo

Hi Beth good luck with your scan today! Can't wait to see your picture!

Star I'm definitely a lot more tired than normal. Was awake at 9am on tues morning before my nightshift and by 12pm I was sleeping then after my last night I normally try get up about 1 but slept til 3pm which normally would mean I'd struggle to sleep again at night but last night I was zonked again by 10pm!

Bump sorry to hear your still having a hard time with sickness. I've been so lucky so far. I constantly feel sick but haven't been.....yet. Thankfully I can eat my way through it.


----------



## BethK

Morning all!

Thanks Cmo, my scan is next Thursday though, I'll be 12w6d, I'm very much looking forward to getting it over and done with :). Apparently I have to drink 1-2 pints of water an hour before! Not sure I'll be able to hold that much in! 

I'm exhausted! It's half term here and so I've not been able to rest much as DD is off school, I'm looking forward to her going back on Monday but im not looking forward to the school run!

I think officially second tri starts at the start of 13 weeks but for some reason these boards say from the start of 14 weeks :/

I have my booking in appointment this afternoon with my midwife, hope she's nice, she said it'll take about an hour :/


----------



## CMo

Don't know why I thought it was today Beth, my brain is mush!! I've got the weakest bladder in the world so it would kill me drinking that much!


----------



## 3chords

Star - I am also very tired pretty constantly. Unfortunately one of the side effects of steroids is insomnia, and typically when you are on a long-course steroid treatment they will give you sleeping pills but I can't take those now. Luckily today I can start to taper off! I am SO happy about it. So within a week I will be off them completely.

Anybody else getting headaches? I have my second migraine in a week...somebody told me they go away with pregnancy but apparently not. I tend to get them this time of year and mine are triggered by lack of sleep so this insomnia thing is doubly bad.


----------



## star25

I had headaches at the start but haven't had them for a few weeks now thank god as they were pretty constant x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, my next u/s is not until the 20th. So still a couple of weeks away. Plus, two days after that I'll have my amnio. 

Tiredness...well...nothing much I can say about that topic :). I thought I got my energy back a couple of weeks ago. Unfortunately, it seems to be back again a few days ago. I can't wait until the weekend. My problem is I go to bed at 7:30/8:30. Then, I woke up 5 hours later! Plus, bathroom break in between. 

Good news is my spotting seems to ease up a bit. From what I've read, it seems that the placenta started its second growth around 15 weeks. So, it's right on time. Hopefully, it is starting to move away from the cervix. Or, the blood clot is getting smaller. I guess I'll find out in a couple of weeks :). 

I posted a couple of websites on the front page that I visited frequently and tell you the growth of the baby. Let me know if you ladies have any other websites you want to share :).


----------



## kaye

Hi.

Had my scan today, all fine. They have moved due date to 23rd October now. Baby was misbehaving and facing downwards so didn't get to see that we'll. Luckily they did flip over and we got a quick picture. I will post it now.


----------



## kaye

[URL=https://s1103.photobucket.com/user/


----------



## kaye

Can't remember how to do it


----------



## kaye

Sorry me messing up again


----------



## kaye

https://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/kayeomar/Mobile%20Uploads/20150410_150552_zps3826dc98.jpg[/IMG][/QUOTE]


----------



## star25

Absolutely beautiful kaye! X


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kaye, Yayy for awesome u/s. Baby looks so cute! I changed your due date to reflect the current one. Little one is growing fast!! :D. Now you and Bethk have the same due date!!! 

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## FirstTry

Perfect, Kaye!


----------



## faith77

Beautiful Kaye :flower: :D


----------



## FirstTry

Quick poll: is anyone else supplementing estrogen? My clinic has you take shots (for FET...one shot every 3rd night) or pills (for fresh transfer) until 10 weeks. The problem is we are away for a romantic weekend (the first in 1.5 years) and I forgot my estrogen shots (brought the needles, but no meds). Do we cancel our vacation because I'll have to take my shot one day late?


----------



## CMo

First I'm not supplementing eostrogen. In fact my clinic stopped my progesterone after my BFP so I've not been taking anything at all for the last month other than pre natal vitamins. I'm sure u'll be fine for a day.


----------



## 3chords

I am supplementing with progesterone and estrogen until 12 weeks. I think you're fine missing one dose - just go back to the regular schedule when you get back.


----------



## star25

I'm on estrogen and progesterone til 10 week's, I would say you would be fine til you get back and start again when you get home, I think I missed a day of estrogen last week as for the life of me couldn't remember if I had taken it or not so didn't take anymore just in case, have fun!


----------



## FirstTry

Hi ladies. Lots of sludgy blood today. I choose to believe it's the blood they had seen in my uterus finally making its way out. It looked old. I have an u/s tomorrow. Hoping baby is still strong and healthy.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, my OB told me that as long as no severe cramping, most of the time everything is ok. But yay for u/s tomorrow.


----------



## faith77

Good luck with your u/s today first. 

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy week :flower: xxx


----------



## 3chords

Good luck FirstTry - let us know how the u/s goes. Hope all is well.

Today is my last day for tapering off the steroids. I am THRILLED. They were horrible in too many ways to mention.


----------



## star25

Hope all went well today first

3chords, good news on the steroids, I'm looking forward to stopping the estrogen and progesterone in just over a week's time


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Sounds like everyone is going to have a good week :D. Yaay. 

My bleeding/spotting has finally slow down. No spotting at all last night for 8 hours!!! It feels good to not wear a pad haahhaha.


----------



## FirstTry

Thank you, everyone. The scan went well today! Baby is measuring one day ahead with a hb of 185! The SCH is smaller, but there is still blood in there, so they expect more bleeding.

We saw arm and leg buds and movement!:happydance:


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi, Ladies. Just popping in <3 So glad to see everything is going well for everyone. 

AFM, had my D&C on Friday. I had chromosome blood work done and also sent in a sample of the gestational sac to pathology so waiting on those results. If all is clear, I should be able to do a frozen transfer with my next af. We'll see! Hopefully I'll be back in here soon enough.


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies how are you all?

ILT so glad bleeding us stopping, it's about time you got a break!

First glad scan went well.

BMW so good to hear from you. How are you feeling? Hopefully you can get right onto FET without delay.

Afm, not much to report, still no ms as such, just that horrible sick feeling that goes away if I eat. Suppose I should count myself lucky but just feel I'm missing a massive symptom. The odd shooting/stretching pain is back in my right abdo. Do you think it could be my uterus having a wee growth spurt? Oh and my boobs feel massive and sooooooo heavy!!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

CMo said:


> Hi ladies how are you all?
> 
> ILT so glad bleeding us stopping, it's about time you got a break!
> 
> First glad scan went well.
> 
> BMW so good to hear from you. How are you feeling? Hopefully you can get right onto FET without delay.
> 
> Afm, not much to report, still no ms as such, just that horrible sick feeling that goes away if I eat. Suppose I should count myself lucky but just feel I'm missing a massive symptom. The odd shooting/stretching pain is back in my right abdo. Do you think it could be my uterus having a wee growth spurt? Oh and my boobs feel massive and sooooooo heavy!!!!



I'm feeling okay, considering. I've had a low-grade fever the past two days, but the nurse said it's normal unless it goes up to 101, so hoping it doesn't.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, Yay for awesome u/s!! Hopefully the SCH will keep shrinking. 

BMW, I hope you get a result on what happened. Are you thinking of doing PGD for the rest of the embies? 

Cmo, hate to say this but the twinges and strecthing feeling will get a bit more often in a few weeks :). It's a good thing. It could also be ligament pain. 

For me sitting for a long time hurts my tailbone. I have sore tailbone everytime I get off work! Grrr..not a pleasant feeling unfortunately. 3 more weeks and I'm half way there :).


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> First, Yay for awesome u/s!! Hopefully the SCH will keep shrinking.
> 
> BMW, I hope you get a result on what happened. Are you thinking of doing PGD for the rest of the embies?
> 
> Cmo, hate to say this but the twinges and strecthing feeling will get a bit more often in a few weeks :). It's a good thing. It could also be ligament pain.
> 
> For me sitting for a long time hurts my tailbone. I have sore tailbone everytime I get off work! Grrr..not a pleasant feeling unfortunately. 3 more weeks and I'm half way there :).


Probably not as the amount of $$ we spent already is insane, and we are really running low on funds =(


----------



## FirstTry

Hi Beneath. I'm glad that you have a plan for your next transfer. I hope you get your miracle!

CMo: that all sounds about right. 

ILT: it's truly a marathon, but you're almost halfway! Do you know the sex yet? Or not until the amnio?


----------



## 3chords

Great news and heartbeat FirstTry! Do you know the sex? I feel like it's a girl for you. :)

BMW - we will be waiting patiently for you to be back here with us asap.

CMo - I felt quite a bit of stretching around 8 weeks. Now it kind of comes and goes. 

Does anyone have an emerging bump yet? My bloat bump is getting bigger and starting to feel harder. Really looking forward to when it morphs into something other than a spare tire...


----------



## star25

Ilt great news on the spotting :)

First, so pleased for you, must have been amazing to see movement and buds!

Beneath, your fet will be here before you know it, I'm sure you will do well :)

Cmo, I was going to say that about the pains, been having them
Low down on sides so assume it's ligaments

3chords, I can definitely feel a hard area on lower stomach and it's getting bigger, cant wait for a proper bump!

Ive got my blood tests with midwife tomorrow, ones a fasting one from 10pm as have diabetes in the family, I'm asleep by 10pm anyway and still can only drink water so wont affect me haha


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Ladies! So far...only a couple drops of blood and nothing else. Knock on wood!! 

BMW, that's understandable. I hope the FET is going to be your rainbow baby/babies! We'll still be here :). 

Star, I didn't know that you have to fast for early glucose testing. I was told to just go to the lab and it will take over 1 hour because you have to drink a liquid then wait. 

3chords, I am only starting to show a bit. Still look like I'm just fat though hahahaha. But, I can tell that my lower belly is getting a little bigger every week. Hopefully I don't get too big too fast so not too much stretch marks. I am not afraid of the stretch marks but I am afraid of the itching! 

I hope to find out the sex next week during my appointment w/ the perinatalogist. I'd be on my last day of 16 week so I think we should be able to tell by then. I am excited! :D
Can't wait to start buying clothes. Although yesterday I bought a couple white onesies that say "Cutest Tax Deduction Ever"! hahahaha. 

Maybe I'll have DH take bump picture tonight. 

Talking about bump...Bumpsparkle! how are you doing w/ MS?


----------



## faith77

Hi everyone :wave: 

Ilt - :rofl: at "cutest tax ......." Glad to hear the spotting is slowing down. How long have you got till your scan?


First - glad to hear your scan went well. :). When's the next one?

Bmw - so glad to hear from you. I'm really happy you're spared the stress of going through a full cycle. 

Afm, my triple screen is coming up soon. I've had my bloods done, met the midwife and have been assigned a consultant. The hospital just rang to confirm my iron levels are fine which is good but still does not explain the severity of the fatigue. I've been advised to get my b12 and thyrotin levels. If they're normal then I'll have to suck it up I guess. #goodProblemToHave. Once we get the all clear on the triple scan, I'll begin shopping. Can't wait :D :D. 

Time to get go get some vitamin D. The sun's finally shown up :)


----------



## star25

Ilt, I dont think it's the glucose test, not sure what it was called but was all the screening tests and another one due to diabetes in the family, my sister said the glucose one is later on

Faith, glad all sounds good for you aside from the tiredness, I think mine is getting a bit better and the nausea is better some days then worse the next 
Quick question, is anyone having any watery discharge? I had it one day last week on pantyliner and have had it twice today, I phoned midwife and she said it was normal,im also drinking a lot of water 
Which she said could be flushing things through?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Faith, no spotting for 2 nights now! Super excited :). Hopefully that mean the placenta has moved away from my cervix. Doctor's appt is next monday. Yaayy..can't wait to see the babies again.

Alright, finally got DH to take bump pic. Unfortunately, he is not the best picture taker. I think I am still in denial on how big my bump is. I keep thinking I'm not that big yet. I think this pic proves me wrong. :)
 



Attached Files:







2015-04-14 06.49.39.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Eekkk...not sure how to rotate. Sorry for the sideway pic :)


----------



## star25

Ahh great bump pic, I cant wait to have one!


----------



## FirstTry

Tiny, ILT. You've got a long way to go!!!


----------



## 3chords

ILT - great news about no spotting/bleeding. That's how it happened for me - it was every day for like 4-5 days, then every other day, then every third day and finally just went away. :) And your twin bump is awesome, you will and faith will be real champs by the end.

star25 - I am still on 3x per day progesterone suppositories (the wax kind that look like bullets) so I have watery discharge constantly. I don't know whether it is from them or that it's just extra wet down there. I start tapering to 2x per day in a couple of days so we'll see if anything changes.

Time is dragging a bit for me waiting until my next appointment. It will be our first one with our OB so I don't think they do a scan then, just listen with doppler. Which I am a bit concerned about because at 10 weeks they told us that the placenta was anterior, which is not concerning but you may not hear a heartbeat on a doppler with an anterior placenta until like 20+ weeks. Mercifully I will have to have the nuchal fold test in the next 2-3 weeks so I will get an ultrasound one way or another!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Faith, btw, what's a triple scan?

Star, my dad has diabetes and when I told my OB she told me to do an early glucose test. Still need to do it though. Let me know how it goes w/ your test. I only had discharge when I was on progesterone pills. Otherwise so far, pretty dry. I think as long as the discharge is not yeast, it should be ok, no? 

First, you think so? I am overweight to begin with so lots of padding :D. 

3chords, I can't remember where you are. But my OB did a quick u/s on our first appointment just to confirm things. Hopefully, you'll feel movement before 20 weeks. Do you have a doppler?


----------



## 3chords

I have a doppler but have not been successful and don't expect to be due to the anterior placenta. The RE said that with the anterior placenta you may not feel movement until 28 weeks! Just my luck...

I am in Toronto (Canada) but none of my girlfriends who went to their first OB appt at 12 weeks had an ultrasound. Just got a requisition for an ultrasound to do the nuchal fold test that week.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Is the OB your new OB or she's been your OB for a while? I wonder if you can ask her to do a brief U/s :). Worse come worse, she says no, right? If not, then you have the NT scan. Sorry about the placenta, that sucks! I hope you can feel movement much earlier than 28 weeks. It is the strangest feeling ever. I know a lot of people will say you can't feel movements early but I think you'll know when it's baby. It just feels different. Butterflies in your belly....literally. 

Faith, have you feel movements yet since you are also having twins?


----------



## star25

When would you normally feel movements with 1 baby?

3 week's on Fri til 12 week scan, going quick so far, 9 weeks tomorrow amd time seems to be flying by!


----------



## 3chords

I have no other kids so she hasn't been my OB before but she is the same surgeon who has performed my two myomectomies so she's known me for quite a while, about 3 years now. I could always ask, and will definitely let her know that I am a very paranoid patient.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, I think for a singleton you are suppose to feel something around 18 weeks? I think. First, could you help out here? :D. I started feeling movement after 12 weeks and it was a fluttering feeling. Then, didn't feel anything for almost a week. Then, a couple of kick feeling. Can't even describe it. And now, they are pretty constant. :) I think I can feel them more if I sit on my office chair with my belly folded a bit lol. 

3chords, 3 years is a good amount of time :). Hey...again...worse come worse she said no. I hope she does say yes though :D.


----------



## FirstTry

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Is the OB your new OB or she's been your OB for a while? I wonder if you can ask her to do a brief U/s :). Worse come worse, she says no, right? If not, then you have the NT scan. Sorry about the placenta, that sucks! I hope you can feel movement much earlier than 28 weeks. It is the strangest feeling ever. I know a lot of people will say you can't feel movements early but I think you'll know when it's baby. It just feels different. Butterflies in your belly....literally.
> 
> Faith, have you feel movements yet since you are also having twins?

Yep, I felt movement VERY early with my DS. And on the morning that I turned 18 weeks, we were lying in bed and I felt a kick, grabbed my DH's hand, and he felt it. So amazing! (This was really early, so don't stress if it doesn't happen until much later.)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, I can't wait to feel the kicks. Errr...now that I think about it, might not be fun to be kick by 4 feet. lol.


----------



## 3chords

Ilovetomatoes said:


> First, I can't wait to feel the kicks. Errr...now that I think about it, might not be fun to be kick by 4 feet. lol.

:haha:

I was told (probably as a means of consoling me) that the one big advantage of an anterior placenta is that as you get to the end of your third trimester, you will be a lot more comfortable as the placenta will always cushion the kicks, etc, so women with anterior placentas tend to get more sleep, etc. I hope she wasn't lying to me. :growlmad:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

3chords, I hope she is right! I'm already having problem sleeping. 

A few days ago, I asked DH if there was something wrong with the bed because I felt that I kept rolling to the middle. He sighed and said...no honey...it's just you.

Then, a few hours later, I said..honey I seriously think something is wrong with the bed. I can't seemed to be able to switch side easily. I have to wake up and then switch side. And I got the same answer again! Lol. Apparently, I've been hogging the bed. Poor man has been sleeping on the edge of the bed lately. 

how's everyone's DH doing so far with the pregnancy?


----------



## faith77

Morning everyone :flower:

Ilt - the triple scan checks for genetic anomalies which include Downs and two others I cant remember the name of. They'll also be taking more blood. Fun times ahead :D. 

I'm sporting a yoyo bloating bump for now. I had a flat tummy before my BFP so I expect it'll be a while before I start to show properly. I'm thinking May :). 

As for feeling movement, I feel nothing. Do you? 

So who has a Doppler at home? If so, how are you finding spotting the heartbeat?

Ilt - are you able to find the heartbeats for both babies easily?

Have a lovely day everyone :wave:


----------



## faith77

Ilovetomatoes said:


> 3chords, I hope she is right! I'm already having problem sleeping.
> 
> A few days ago, I asked DH if there was something wrong with the bed because I felt that I kept rolling to the middle. He sighed and said...no honey...it's just you.
> 
> Then, a few hours later, I said..honey I seriously think something is wrong with the bed. I can't seemed to be able to switch side easily. I have to wake up and then switch side. And I got the same answer again! Lol. Apparently, I've been hogging the bed. Poor man has been sleeping on the edge of the bed lately.
> 
> how's everyone's DH doing so far with the pregnancy?

:rofl: poor DH. 
I've been sleeping on the sofabed downstairs since 7 weeks. My middle of the night scoffings require that the fridge is within easy reach. I also don't feel comfortable bringing food into the bedroom. There's also the trips to the loo and I'm furthest away from the door. 
Will you be getting a pregnancy pillow?


----------



## star25

Ilt, I think my dh is doing ok so far but I dont think it's properly sunk in yet, hes always so calm about things though so hopefully he'll carry on that way as im the worrier

Ill be getting a pregnancy pillow, just dont know what one yet, the one thats about 12ft and van go around your whole body looks cosy but then that might just be too much pillow lol, probably wouldn't room for dh then! 
I cant wait to feel movement a long way to go but I'll keep busy so time flies! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## FirstTry

Faith: I have a Doppler. Had a heck of a time finding the hb with DS. Would find it about half the time and cry the other half. Until he was big enough that I could regularly feel him kick. Then, I would just lie on my back and roll around until he woke up and started kicking!


----------



## FirstTry

So, some people believe that a higher fetal heart rate means it's a girl. With DS, at 8w2d, it was 167. This baby was 184 at 8w3d. I hope that means it's a girl!

What were your LO's heart rates around the same time?


----------



## 3chords

Happy 9 weeks star25!

I will get a pregnancy pillow for sure - we have a king sized bed so plenty of room. DH has a non-pregnancy pillow he likes to hug at night, I think it's a remnant of childhood so now I will have mine to match.

I am off on business for the next couple of days, so mini-me will enjoy his/her third flight (we flew to Jamaica and back at 4-5 weeks). My nausea has been manageable for the last 4 days or so, and I went off the Diclectin yesterday only to discover that was a big mistake as I went to bed feeling awful. Back on today! Our appt with the OB is in exactly a week, so I am looking forward to that.

My DH has been great, he's done basically all the housework minus the cooking while I was feeling so awful and he walked the dog too. He is an economist working for a major international bank so he is very good about budgeting, etc. Surprisingly he told me he had no budget for the baby, that I could get what I wanted. Ha! Then again when you've already spent $40K+ in a year on this, what's a few more. I always laugh when somebody who got pregnant on the first try complains about how expensive babies are...


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Faith, good luck on the genetic tests! I have amniocentisis in a week or so. After that, no more tests hopefully beside glucose and the regular tests. I actually don't have a doppler. I was thinking of getting one but since there were two babies it'd be hard for me to figure out if I got the HBs for both babies. Plus, with doctor's appt every 2 weeks and I can feel the babies moving, I am not that worry. I am still thinking about pregnancy pillow. At first I wanted the U shape one so it covers everything. But, I heard that you can get pretty hot with that. My temp is pretty high already and I haven't been sleeping with a blanket for weeks. So, I am going to wait and see if I need it. Plus, our current bed is a bit small so if I buy a big pillow DH will have to sleep on the floor hahahahaha. I still go to the bathroom 3 - 4 times/night, which sucks because it makes me tired. I think of it as baby training time hahahaha. 

Star, yea..I think it's hard for male to relate to pregnancy. My DH has been faithfully rubbing my belly with oil for the past couple of weeks. He went from afraid of touching my belly to asking me if I need my belly oiled :D. Told him anytime he wants to I am always up for belly oiling as long as he doesn't make my belly looks like body builder on competition! :D. It's hard to figure out what I could do to involve DH in the pregnancy since the babies are not kicking/moving hard yet. So only I can feel them. I figure this is one way for him to connect to me and babies. Plus, it feels nice to have someone rub your belly! Seriously...try it :D. Don't get offended if DH freak out though. One day I asked him to push harder on my belly and said...you feel that hard surface? That's my uterus where babies is. Well..he freaked out! hahahahaha. But, he still oil my belly every night :). Happy 9 weeks Star!! 

First, the babies HBs are pretty high and u/s lady said they are girls. Hopefully we can find out on Monday and I'll let you know whether or not that HB detection is true. 

3chords, 1 more week and hopefully your MS will decrease. I still have MS at night but not as bad anymore. Yayyy for no budget!! Are you going anywhere fun?


----------



## FirstTry

3C: So true about the f*&kers (that's what I'm going to call them bc that's all it took!) complaining about costs!

All: I've never had a pregnancy pillow. Planned on getting one, but ended up just using regular pillows. 

As for DH involvement, at this point, I really need help with DS when I'm not feeling well. After my first bleed on a Friday, he had to watch DS Sat and Sun. Normally, I do a lot of the childcare. It was exhausting for DH, esp since he had to bring me food and stuff too. We actually tried to get the sitter to come that Sunday, but she was in church. 

But these are good problems to have, one wonderful toddler and another baby on the way :thumbup:


----------



## star25

Thank u ladies, 9 weeks already eek! I think my nausea and tiredness is getting better though still have to be picky about what I feel like eating 

I dont think I'll get a Doppler as would worry too much, thr midwife said whenever I needed reassurance to ring them and they will listen to the heartbeat, they might regret saying that!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First!!!! LOL! Loving the nickname :D. Wish we could just do what they do to reproduce :D. Are you still bleeding/spotting continously? 

Star, that's a cool midwife you have :D.


----------



## FirstTry

Ilovetomatoes said:


> First!!!! LOL! Loving the nickname :D. Wish we could just do what they do to reproduce :D. Are you still bleeding/spotting continously?
> 
> Star, that's a cool midwife you have :D.

Bleeding has paused, but it will be back. The pool of blood in my uterus is about half the size it was originally.


----------



## star25

I'm so excited were all going to have babies this Christmas, every year I say to myself "next year I want to either be pregnant or have a baby" and this year I actually will!!


----------



## faith77

star25 said:


> I'm so excited were all going to have babies this Christmas, every year I say to myself "next year I want to either be pregnant or have a baby" and this year I actually will!!

Amen to that star. Amen to that :flower:


----------



## faith77

FirstTry said:


> Faith: I have a Doppler. Had a heck of a time finding the hb with DS. Would find it about half the time and cry the other half. Until he was big enough that I could regularly feel him kick. Then, I would just lie on my back and roll around until he woke up and started kicking!

Thanks for sharing First. Part of me wishes I didn't get one now (my cousin advised me to get one) because my two are not in the same spot everyday. They move around quite a bit. I've also read that frequent scanning is not good so I'll stick to two checks a week.


----------



## CMo

Hey ladies. How's everyone?

Anyone thought of names? Every one that I suggest DH says no to and the same the other way round. Bought a baby name book but jeez it's full of rubbish!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Aaahh names. Girls are much easier than boys for sure. We've picked girls' name and their initial will be M & M :). 1 is for sure going to be Meredith Mariana and the other one may be Madeline Maya. We have nothing for boys! 

Anyone else's nipples on fire? Mine have been hurting and itching for the past few days and they are driving me nuts!


----------



## star25

Lovely names ilt, I'm finding girls names hard, for a boy we like Noah Raymond, Raymond after my dad, for girls we dont agree, I did like sophia, summer, Scarlett and freya but dh doesnt like them 
We did both like everly hope but ive gone off everly as it would end up been shortened and I'm not keen on eve, definitely love hope for a middle name though

Ilt, my nipples are ok at the moment, I'll be interested to see if my boobs still hurt after I stop progesterone next weds


----------



## faith77

Those are lovely names star and ilt. I'm stumped on boys names cos' the names I like (xavier and Christoff), I wouldn't give to my boys. For girls I like Arianne, Alicia and Olivia. 

How's everyone doing? I'm about to head off for acupuncture.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Ladies. 

Star, we like Noah! That's one of the names we are thinking of and Oliver. Ohh but we got middle names for the boys...Richard (my husband's dad's name) and Alexander. 

Faith, I like Olivia. At the beginning, not so much but I think it starts to grow on me now :D. I like the boys name, why don't you want them for yours? 

Picking names is so hard. You want them to be a bit unique but not too unique...like Apple lol. 

Well, I spoke too soon regarding spotting. I had a smear. Every Thursday there is always something. I am thinking that the babies are growing every Thursday or Wednesday night. Last night, I was so hot. Burning hot to the point that (sorry for the TMI) I had to sleep naked. I didn't cool down until around 3 AM. So, didn't have a good night sleep. Now, I am sleepy but have work to do. 

Have fun at the acupunture appt Faith! I want to go for a prenatal massage. Just need to find a place that I like.


----------



## star25

Ahh ilt, hope you can have an early night tonight and get a goods night sleep
Madeline was a name I suggested to dh but cant remember what he said, I agree with names, I would like a unique one but not too strange, I like Olivia too xx


----------



## 3chords

We have not thought of any boys names as we are convinced it is a girl (so that means it's probably a boy). We definitely don't want a top 10 or top 20 name but also not something totally weird/unusual. We both really like Calla, which is not typical but doesn't sound too new age. Other ones we've thought of are Aria, Hannah, Naomi, Scarlett and Cara.

I'm a bit freaked out because another woman here on a different thread just had a miscarriage - measured totally on target until 9 weeks, HB of 180 and then at 10 weeks no HB. That's so shocking to me that I'm feeling very paranoid again!


----------



## 3chords

Also, ILT forgot to say I love the names and an oooold friend of mine from high school has 2 daughters - Meredith and Madeline. :) Middle names are different, can't remember Meredith's but Madeline's is Julia.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

3chords, I think MS at 10 weeks is not as common as you think. We just see it more because there are a bunch of us pregos. Try not to worry (I know it's hard to do). It was hard for me to be on the first tri page because so many women got BFP then MS. I have to keep reminding myself that it's not that common on certain situation.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Something fun to watch :)

https://gma.yahoo.com/couple-surprises-family-friends-secret-twins-221634926--abc-news-health.html


----------



## CMo

I love Sophia, if it's a girl I'll push so much for DH to agree! Think it's a boy though!

I feel so paranoid aswell when I think about mc this far into first tri. Then when I asked nurse at my 7 week scan what my chances were if getting to 12 weeks she really said just the same as a normal pregnancy. I suppose it seems more common as it's all pregnant people on here but definitely reminds you that there's still a long road ahead!


----------



## faith77

3c - :hugs: Please try not to worry. I can understand how frightening it can be. The oct 2015 thread had a lot of ladies leaving the group for the same reason in the first 6 weeks. It was quite frightening. Every pregnancy is unique so as tempting as it sounds, read everything with a pinch of salt. My cousin who's a doc always says to me, like House (series starring Hugh Laurie), "patients lie". More often than not, people don't give the full picture and so you can read stories and think the same thing will happen to you. 

Someone sent me a link to a write up by a friend of hers who lost her twins. I did not respond cos' I knew my response would annoy her - the author says there were anomalies in her placenta in one line and then spends the rest of the time blaming the quality of care she received. The person who sent me the link was trying to get me to worry. I've set that to ignore. 

:hugs: once again xxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo sophia is a very cute name! 

Faith, can I punch whoever send you that? That's just so wrong! 

I think we all know that there is always risk in everything that we do. Such is life. The thing is would you let it bother you too much or just take it day by day and count your blessing. I've been told by a coworker that her friend miscarried after an amnio. Then I told her that my research shows that amnio is no longer that dangerous. Plus, I believe that my babies are strong.her answer to that was oh yea...it wasn't that safe 15 years ago. uuuummmmmm.....ok crazy. Then when I told her that I have clot...again one of her friends miscarried because of it! Psshh...at that point I just smile & walked away.

stay strong ladies. The babies are okay :).Let's try our best to provide a minimal stress environment for them to grow :).

Btw, I think my nipples just grow! Scary lol


----------



## CMo

You're right ILT. Everything we do in life has a risk. Right now we are all pregnant and need to relax and enjoy it. I was reading if u see a heartbeat at 7 weeks your risk of mc drops to 3%. You hardly hear of the 97% healthy babies just the 3% that want to share there experience. I completely believe in fate and if it's meant to be then it will and so far all our babies have been through such a journey already to be with us.

Anyhoo....how the heck did I get to 9 weeks??? My complaint today (and for the last week), TMI coming up.......constipation!!!!! Jeezo ladies!!


----------



## 3chords

faith & ILT - thank you! I've also seen countless times on these boards women claiming that transvaginal ultrasounds caused their miscarriages, etc which is just completely wrong and off base. I think it's maybe easy to focus in on *something* to blame when things go wrong rather than thinking it was just random chance and crappy luck.

I was on a business trip the last couple of days. Had a late flight home last night and it was such a nightmare. I vomited through all 3 time zones, in the paper bags the flight attendant gave me, in the plastic bag I had because I'd bought a book to read. Just when I thought the nausea was getting better...I think it was the dinner service that did me in. The woman next to me had ordered a salad with a really smelly dressing, something blue cheese based. The guy on the other side had mac n cheese. Less than 5 mins after they tore into their meals, I was done for. On a positive note, the miscarriage thoughts at least left my head at that time!


----------



## star25

Cmo, happy 9 week's! Funnily enough I was complaining about that too today, I can go but not as often or as easy, I'm constantly drinking water and eating a salad every day and fruit, just glad for symptoms! 

3chords, hope your feeling better now, sounds like you had an awful time :( 

The stats on a mc after hearing a heartbeat at 7 week's has made me feel more positive, im
Trying not to worry but I'm getting nervous as the scan gets closer, even though it's still 3 weeks away I'm going to try amd enjoy every moment of this pregnancy as never thought I would be pregnant and dont want to waste a minute worrying xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Loving the positive vibes! We can do this ladies :D. I heard that after 8 weeks your chance of miscarriage is less than 2%. It looks like most of us are on their 7th week or pass it already so Yay! 

3chords, LOL on puking over 3 time zones! I hope you told your neighbors that you were pregnant and not sick ahahha :D. 

Cmo, 9 weeks! 3 more weeks and you'll be in 2nd tri :D. 

I have to run errands today. Unfortunately all of the new bras I bought online are too big! I am just going to exchange them with maternity undies. I LOVE my maternity undies. It's definitely a must. Can't wear regular one anymore :D.


----------



## CMo

Star I agree! I never thought I'd ever be pregnant and it's almost likely this will be my only baby so I'm going to enjoy every single bit of this!!


----------



## faith77

Triple scan all done. Results were negative Downs. Very relieved. Also very tired cos' the sonographer had to do a lot of jiggling to get twin b to change position. Off to catch a few winks. Will write properly when I wake up. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## FirstTry

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Loving the positive vibes! We can do this ladies :D. I heard that after 8 weeks your chance of miscarriage is less than 2%. It looks like most of us are on their 7th week or pass it already so Yay!
> 
> 3chords, LOL on puking over 3 time zones! I hope you told your neighbors that you were pregnant and not sick ahahha :D.
> 
> Cmo, 9 weeks! 3 more weeks and you'll be in 2nd tri :D.
> 
> I have to run errands today. Unfortunately all of the new bras I bought online are too big! I am just going to exchange them with maternity undies. I LOVE my maternity undies. It's definitely a must. Can't wear regular one anymore :D.

My boobs grew another size after having my son. So, be ready to buy more if you're breastfeeding. 

I started as a big 36C, went to 36D when pregnant and 38E when breastfeeding! Plus, nursing bras are a must if breastfeeding. You gotta be able to whip a boob out at a moment's notice :thumbup:


----------



## star25

Glad all went well faith :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yaayy for awesome scan Faith!

First, OMG! I was 36DD before. Now just went to 40/42 D/DD! It's crraazzzy. Btw, did your BBs go back to normal after breastfeeding?


----------



## FirstTry

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Yaayy for awesome scan Faith!
> 
> First, OMG! I was 36DD before. Now just went to 40/42 D/DD! It's crraazzzy. Btw, did your BBs go back to normal after breastfeeding?

I'm now a 36D, but unfortunately they've lost some perkiness :shrug:


----------



## 3chords

Yay Faith! I bet you're thrilled to have it over with.

FirstTry - what are you doing in respect of your screenings given that you did PGS? I think I'll do the routine stuff but don't see myself paying for the MaterniT21 or Harmony tests...


----------



## FirstTry

3chords said:


> Yay Faith! I bet you're thrilled to have it over with.
> 
> FirstTry - what are you doing in respect of your screenings given that you did PGS? I think I'll do the routine stuff but don't see myself paying for the MaterniT21 or Harmony tests...

I don't know, 3C. I think they suggested CVS or amnio because there's a 4% chance of mosaicism (i.e., the cells they tested were normal, but the other cells were not). I'm going to follow up with my RE to get clarification. 

But I agree that it would make more sense to do less testing rather than more.


----------



## star25

Haha I'm jealous of all the big :holly: I'm only a 34a and they haven't really got any bigger, just achy and veiny, this better be a symptom I get soon! 

Think my nausea is definitely wearing off now fingers crossed, how is everyone else's? 

Going back to names again my dh is very keen on Evelyn, it has always been my favourite name but about a year ago we a resident came into the care home called evelyn, we call her eve but I'm not sure if it's put me off using it as dont want people to think I've chosen it because of the resident, who is a lovely lovely lady but I wouldn't want it shortened to eve as im always saying the name at work, am I thinking too much into it and should I just go with the name I've always wanted if it's a girl? 

Ive got it in my head it is a girl, I dont know why, maybe it's because I'm always with my 6 month old niece I cant picture having a boy, I think I'll be Suprised if it is a boy though just 
as happy either way! 
Does anyone else have any feelings on what theyre having and whos finding out?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, I'm expecting the BBs to be not as perky. Btw, don't you have SCH? I think if you don't mind waiting Amnio is definitely better than CVS especially with our age and condition. Then again the genetician refused to do CVS for me because of the spotting. Have you ever had an amnio before? Mine is in 4 days and am getting a tad bit nervous. 

Star, it's hard shen you are already set on a name. Not sure if you like this but how bout Evalyn? Similar to Evelyn but different nickname....Eva. I'd keep perusing the names. Sometimes you change your mind at the very last minute. we will definitely find out the genders. it's easier to buy stuff if I know the genders.


----------



## 3chords

FirstTry said:


> I don't know, 3C. I think they suggested CVS or amnio because there's a 4% chance of mosaicism (i.e., the cells they tested were normal, but the other cells were not). I'm going to follow up with my RE to get clarification.
> 
> But I agree that it would make more sense to do less testing rather than more.

I was told that the odds of mosaicism are more like 2% if you do a 5-day embryo biopsy with 3+ cells biopsied. Plus I always think, well the vast majority of Trisomy embryos would have miscarried anyway so the odds of one which has stuck around and was PGS normal are probably considerably better than 98%. I don't think I'm willing to do CVS or amnio until I've exhausted all other means. So if something funny pops up in the nuchal translucency test and the accompanying blood tests then I'd first do the Harmony test before moving on to more invasive tests.


----------



## CMo

We've said we're not going to find out. The whole ivf process is so structured and planned that it will be nice for one part of it to be a surprise.

I'm leaning more towards a boy but I think it's coz I've got a nephew. My mum and sis in law would love a girl.


----------



## FirstTry

3chords said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> I don't know, 3C. I think they suggested CVS or amnio because there's a 4% chance of mosaicism (i.e., the cells they tested were normal, but the other cells were not). I'm going to follow up with my RE to get clarification.
> 
> But I agree that it would make more sense to do less testing rather than more.
> 
> I was told that the odds of mosaicism are more like 2% if you do a 5-day embryo biopsy with 3+ cells biopsied. Plus I always think, well the vast majority of Trisomy embryos would have miscarried anyway so the odds of one which has stuck around and was PGS normal are probably considerably better than 98%. I don't think I'm willing to do CVS or amnio until I've exhausted all other means. So if something funny pops up in the nuchal translucency test and the accompanying blood tests then I'd first do the Harmony test before moving on to more invasive tests.Click to expand...

Yeah, that makes sense. Maybe it's because we were not only testing for aneuploidy (wrong number of chromosomes), but also for UPD (two chromosomes from the same parent and zero from the other). UPD is a possible result of my translocation, and I don't think it causes miscarriage. 

ILT: does an SCH make a cvs or amnio more risky? Btw, I've been bleeding on and off for 3 weeks now.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, from what I was told, CVS is riskier than amnio no matter what. Yes, you can find out sooner but because the baby just entered into the stability portion of the pregnancy, the MS rate is higher. The CVS can be done 2 ways. Through your cervix or abdomen. But if you are still bleeding, don't do it First. That was the only thing I was scared of regarding CVS. I agree with 3c though. Do the harmony test. It's less invasive and pretty accurate. I can't do it because of the twins. As of right now, my blood test is already screwy because of them. Basically, I was told that they took my blood result and average it between the 2 babies! Mmmmm...yea definitely going to have lower numbers for each. Age alone put me in risk of 1:98 for anomaly. I'm 39 btw. My geneticists used my NT scan instead of blood test. Hopefully that helps. My genetic consultant was very nice and thorough. She basically said a lot of women who took the tests already had something wrong with the babies. So when they miscarried after the tests, their reasoning was to blame the tests. So how accurate is the miscarriage rate posted? No one can tell. Although, there is always a risk in every procedure and they are required to tell us both the benefits and risks. Nothing is for certain and it drives me nuts! :)

Cmo, my MIL really want boys. She keeps on correcting me whenever I said She......you meant HE! She has been referring them as boys. Her comment when I was looking at girls' clothes online was....errr why are you looking at girl's clothes! It's starting to irritate me! Told DH that he can tell his mom the genders when we find out cuz I don't ned to hear or see negative comments or expression. I will cut her off from her only grandkids! Been tempted to tell her...guess what! I have 4 frozen embies. You are very welcome to do PGD on them, pick a boy embie, and have a surrogate carry him fir you! Cuz I'm done with your stupidity and insensitivity! But, my mom's voice keep on playing in my head.....telling me to be patient and just ignore her. So here I am ranting online. And unfortunately, I love my DH too much to expose him to disagreement between me and his mom. Sorry for the rant :blush:. I better go eat something since DH is cooking breakfast for me. Hunger = 1 mean pregnant lady lol


----------



## 3chords

CMo said:


> We've said we're not going to find out. The whole ivf process is so structured and planned that it will be nice for one part of it to be a surprise.

It's interesting you say that - part of the reason we have not looked at the PGS report is because I figured if we find out I'd want it to be at the 20 week scan like other "normal" women so that at least part of this process to me feels like what most women go through.


----------



## star25

Most people who ask if we're finding out the gender are Suprised when I say no, so many people o these days, all the last 6 babies born at work the genders have been known but I really want the Suprise!


----------



## FirstTry

3chords said:


> CMo said:
> 
> 
> We've said we're not going to find out. The whole ivf process is so structured and planned that it will be nice for one part of it to be a surprise.
> 
> It's interesting you say that - part of the reason we have not looked at the PGS report is because I figured if we find out I'd want it to be at the 20 week scan like other "normal" women so that at least part of this process to me feels like what most women go through.Click to expand...

I'm the opposite. My clinic does not allow you to learn the sex from PGS. I almost changed clinics because of it! I feel like there's so much uncertainty through infertility ("will I even be able to have a child?") that I don't need more guesswork. 

Plus, it's tough to get ready for baby not knowing. I mean, how do you decorate the nursery?


----------



## 3chords

FirstTry said:


> 3chords said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMo said:
> 
> 
> We've said we're not going to find out. The whole ivf process is so structured and planned that it will be nice for one part of it to be a surprise.
> 
> It's interesting you say that - part of the reason we have not looked at the PGS report is because I figured if we find out I'd want it to be at the 20 week scan like other "normal" women so that at least part of this process to me feels like what most women go through.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the opposite. My clinic does not allow you to learn the sex from PGS. I almost changed clinics because of it! I feel like there's so much uncertainty through infertility ("will I even be able to have a child?") that I don't need more guesswork.
> 
> Plus, it's tough to get ready for baby not knowing. I mean, how do you decorate the nursery?Click to expand...

Well I figure if we wait until the 20 week anatomy scan there will be lots of time to do the nursery. :)


----------



## star25

My nursery is just white at the moment so I'll just get a few accessories and then decorate properly when baby's here, my sisters baby is 6 months and her nursery still isnt finished but shes not sleeping in there yet anyway ( though I wont wait that long, luckily dh is a good decorator!)


----------



## FirstTry

Yes, plenty of time, 3C!


----------



## 3chords

I think I found the heartbeat on my doppler this weekend? I thought for sure I wouldn't be able to because of the anterior placenta, and because I tried multiple times through 10 weeks and never caught it. But my uterus has now started to move above my pelvis, just about a finger or two above so not much - I am an expert at feeling the uterus as I did so while I was monitoring my fibroids (when they were removed my uterus was the size of a 16 wk pregnancy). Anyway, could consistently catch it with a bit of patience and clocking in at 162-168bpm depending on the day. I also did find my own heartbeat which was at around 90 so that made me feel even better about it!

star25 - if my nursery was white that's what I'd do too. :)

How is everyone doing? Who else has a scan or appt this week?


----------



## star25

Thats brilliant 3chords, makes me want to get one now! 

I haven't got any appointments this week, scan 8th may, feels like ages away!


----------



## FirstTry

Wow, 3C! I tried yesterday and no luck. But it's very early.


----------



## star25

Is anyone getting round ligament pain yet? I'm sure mine sstarted last night, it's a sharp stabby pain on and off and feels all stretchy


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Round ligament pain is pretty uncomfortable For me. It was enough to make me stop whatever I was doing and took a few deep breaths. 

Got to see the babies again yesterday. They are doing well. Moving around like crazy. They are around my belly button area now & my belly just grew again over the weekend. Unfortunately, I've developed mild carpal tunnel on my right hand and my tailbone has been really sore. Otherwise, I'm ready for amnio on Wednesday!


----------



## star25

Great news about the babies ilt :) not so good about the carpal tunnel and tailbone :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Star. Nothing I can do beside to wait it out. Just bought a Tush Cush! lol. How are you doing?


----------



## CMo

I'm not sure if it's round ligament pain I'm getting but my pelvic region is feeling very strange. Kind of stretchy? I feel like I need to hold it when I walk. Started getting the shooting pains when I stretch or sneeze. Is that round ligament pain?


----------



## star25

I'm ok thank you apart from the stabby pain on the left hand side on and off, cmo yours sounds like round ligament pain, if you Google it you will probably find it matches your symptoms, thats what I done to make myself feel better but I'll still phone the midwife tomorrow just for reassurance if it's still there so I dont worry lol

Ilt, thats the thing with all our symptoms, theres generally nothing we can do about them bit wait them out and when they've passed there will be something else! 
I know we're not really complaining though and appreciate how lucky we are :) xx


----------



## star25

Cannot believe I'm 10 weeks tomorrow yay! Last night of progesterone tonight ne interesting donate of my symptoms stay the same after stopping it 

Cmo, forgot to say ive had on off pain /stretchy feelings in my pubic area for a fee weeks now so sure its normal xx


----------



## star25

Hi how is everyone today? 

I phoned midwife about stabby pain and she said probably stretchy pains but if I was concerned to call gp and get referred to epu so got GP appointment at 2:40 ,im just worried as its in the same spot and been going on since Monday night x


----------



## FirstTry

It's probably fine. Lots of crazy stuff happens in your body when you're making a new human :thumbup:


----------



## 3chords

Yeah I've had strange pains too, but figure it's the body trying to adjust to running out of room in the pelvis. Hope all ok for you star!

My appt with my OB is at 2pm today. I think I'll get my requisition for the NT test, etc. I mostly want to talk to her about what my schedule of appointments will be and what the timing will be for the c-section. I think way back when I had the myomectomies she mentioned around 38 weeks but to be honest I wasn't paying that much attention to baby making at the time. Of course this is all predicated on it working out at the appointment! I caught baby's heartbeat again on Monday, didn't try yesterday so hoping nothing has gone terribly wrong since!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

3c, any reason why you decided to have c section? I'm just curious since my high tisk OB actually recommended to try for vaginal first. So now I keep goingback and forth. Good luck on your appt today!


----------



## 3chords

Ilovetomatoes said:


> 3c, any reason why you decided to have c section? I'm just curious since my high tisk OB actually recommended to try for vaginal first. So now I keep goingback and forth. Good luck on your appt today!

I didn't decide on it, it's mandatory in my case. I have had 2 abdominal myomectomies to remove fibroids, so I already have a c-section scar. I have had 16 fibroids removed from all over my uterus (inside the cavity and in the walls and on the outside of the walls). So that is how many cuts have been made to my uterine muscle. Therefore my risk of uterine rupture is too high as my uterus simply doesn't have the flexibility to stretch and push a baby out. I have to have a c-section before I go into labour to minimize my odds of uterine rupture - if I do go into labour before the scheduled c-section, they will do an emergency c-section immediately. I've had like 3 second opinions and everyone agrees, frankly at this point I'm not even sure that I could find an OB who would take me on as a vaginal birth patient and no midwife would take me on either. TBH, I'm totally ok with it, I already know what the surgery is like - my myomectomies were far more complex and difficult than a simple c-section (for example, my first one took over 4 hours) so I'm not afraid of the recovery. Most important thing to me is to minimize all risks.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

3c, oh wow. In that case, c section is the safest way to go then. I wouldn't even consider vaginal. Like you said, surgeries are something that I am familiar with. Pushing babies out of my vagina..,, not so much and everyone I know have given me their horror stories on vaginal births! Thankfully, I still have a while. I think I'm just going to play it by ears. 

First, did you have vaginal birth? 

Getting ready for my amnio. A bit nervous now.


----------



## 3chords

ILT, I will keep my fingers crossed. I have known a few people to get amnio (my cousin did b/c of high risk for Down's) and all turned out to be ok - no complications. :)

Vaginal birth is obviously preferred, horror stories notwithstanding, because your recovery would be sooo much easier/faster afterwards. I think I'm coping well with c-section idea because I accepted it a couple of years ago and so I never really had any hope that it would go any other way.


----------



## CMo

Good luck ILT! Hope all goes well!

Star how was your GP appt?


----------



## FirstTry

Yes, I had a vaginal birth after 21 hours of labor and 2.5 hours of pushing. The pushing is the real stuff. Especially if you have an epidural, the time before pushing is largely downtime.

Anyway you do it, childbirth is a major undertaking.


----------



## 3chords

Perfect appointment for us. Heartbeat of 160, she found it immediately. 

I love my ob, have such a long relationship with her due to my previous surgeries. She understands my fears and concerns and so we can have a weekly ultrasound all the way up to 20 weeks. So thrilled!! Going in on Monday for the nuchal translucency test.

And we found out we are having a boy. :)


----------



## CMo

3chords congrats on your baby boy! So glad it went well!


----------



## FirstTry

Wow, 3C, you already found out the sex?!?! Congratulations!!! Knowing the sex makes the pregnancy feel so much more real (at least for me).


----------



## 3chords

We did PGS so our embryos were sequenced. It's just that where we live (Ontario) they are not allowed to tell you the sex until your first OB appt at ~12 weeks.


----------



## FirstTry

3chords said:


> We did PGS so our embryos were sequenced. It's just that where we live (Ontario) they are not allowed to tell you the sex until your first OB appt at ~12 weeks.

I see. My clinic does not allow the genetic testing company to reveal the sex, even to the clinic itself. It's their personal ethics choice. Other clinics here not only let you know, but let you choose. We decided to stick with our clinic despite this (them imposing their choice on us) because they gave us one amazing child already.


----------



## 3chords

Interesting!

In our jurisdiction the legal thinking is that since at 10 weeks you can get the Harmony test and find out the sex that way anyway, you can have the PGS results at 12 wks. I find sex selection repugnant, and we didn't want to know until now but now is kind of neat not to have to depend on ultrasound technician.


----------



## star25

Ilt hope amnio went well and your ok 

3chords, congratulations! You must be thrilled to know :)
You're so lucky to have a scan every week! 

Appointment went well, GP called epu and asked them to see me, she exaggerated a bit which made me feel bad but glad I har a scan and all was well, baby measuring 9w3d but they werent worried 
26.2mm, I couldn't believe the difference in how baby looked from the 2 little dots I had 3 weeks ago! I'll post a pic later, only 2 more weeks til next scan so hopefully can relax a bit now until then, also GP sent urine sample to hospital ( well I took it there) and maternity unit took a sample too so it's lucky I always nees to go!


----------



## 3chords

Woohoo star25! Can't wait to see a pic of your gummi bear!

I wouldn't worry about measuring a few days behind, babies grow at different rates plus ultrasounds can so easily be off by a mm or two. My SIL's due date was just moved up by 2 weeks based on size of baby and she knows for sure when she conceived (her partner works in a mine most of the month so is only around for a few days).


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

3C, Yaay for a boy (I added it on the front page and hope you don't mind) and weekly U/S! 

Star, agree w/ 3C. Don't worry about measuring behind. Babies can catch up pretty quickly. Glad to hear everything is going well for you. 

So, I didn't get to do an amnio yesterday. Baby B was ready to go but there was a section of Baby A's sac and chorion that hadn't fused together yet. That was the safest part for the doctor to do the amnio. We were given option to just do Baby B only and since they were identical they would have the same DNA. But, my doctor suggested to do both just to be sure. We both agreed. So, the amnio will be done next wednesday instead. So far, the doctor said both babies look great and she was 90% sure there was nothing wrong with them. Both babies measuring to date and weight 5oz each. And...I fell asleep while the ultrasound lady was doing the measurements!! 3 Times!!! DH was laughing at me lol.


----------



## 3chords

Haha ILT! Must have been quite the sight.

You will probably get a lot more comfort once they do both babies next week. Only 6 more days!


----------



## star25

shame about having to wait but sounds like babies are well so all good :) you must have been relaxed to have a little nap at the same time so that can only be a good thing!

here's my 10 week photo, they are leaving the dates as they are due to the ivf it's more of an accurate date than the measurements
 



Attached Files:







10 week scan.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 6









10 wk scan.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## FirstTry

Hi ladies! I had an u/s this morning too. Baby measuring two days ahead. We saw her/him waving :wave:

Even though I've been bleeding, the bleed in my uterus is still the same size, so must be new blood. No one seemed concerned, so neither am I.


----------



## star25

Great news first, how cute about the waving :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, awesome news on the U/S. My clot apparently shrunk tremendously. The only thing that I did differently was to add a little caffeine! Go figure..Not sure if that has anything to do with the clot though hahaha. 

Star, look at that little gummy bear!!! So cute :D. 

DH was wondering how I could fall asleep while the U/S tech busy gliding around the little handheld machine thingy. Told him, well..she put warm gel on my belly, the room was quiet, I was comfortable, and the gliding motion was kinda comforting and relaxing ahahhaha. Even the babies were pretty relax and quiet. They were spooning the whole time and actually looked like they were sleeping :D. 

Anyone else having ultrasound soon?


----------



## 3chords

Aw, spooning twins! So cute!

I have an u/s on Monday. :)


----------



## FirstTry

Aww, spooning!!!


----------



## CMo

Aw ilt that's so cute!

My next scan isn't until 11th May! I'll be nearer 13 weeks by then. Seems ages away!


----------



## faith77

Ilt- Your bambinos sound even cuter spooning :D. Keeping my fingers crossed for Wed for you. 

How's everyone doing? I'm really glad the scans are going well. Thank you for sharing the pics :), they always make me smile. 

The bambinos have taken to keeping me up all night with intense hunger pangs so I've been too tired during the day's due to the lack of sleep. Apart from that, I've had to nuke links with a very overbearing relative who insists on knowing how the bambinos were conceived. The person's now on my blocked caller list. 
My acupuncturist is treating the hunger pangs now (focusing on pressure points in the ears) and last night was my first pain free night in a long time. 

So. Who's bought a crib yet? :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Forgot to put up pic.
 



Attached Files:







2015-04-24 07.22.32.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## faith77

Ilt - Nice!!!! :D :D


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Happy 10 weeks Cmo and First!!

Faith, I bought 1 crib. Still waiting to purchase another one. That thing is expensive. I was able to get a convertible one with all of the attachment with really reasonable price.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Faith, I forgot to ask. Did that particular relative know about the IVF process or she was just being completely nosy?


----------



## 3chords

ILT - you can sleep them in the same crib for a while, no?

Faith - I am not surprised at the nosy woman. A coworker's wife had twins recently and she was asked, more than once, "are they real or from IVF?" Because you know, twins from IVF are fake. Some people are so rude. But I actually see that on these boards as well, people making a huge production over having "natural twins" - like really? Are IVF or clomid, etc twins "unnatural"? Like why does that distinction need to exist. Bothers me every time!

We are going to a massive baby show this weekend. Not really to buy stuff but for the free samples, haha! We have our stroller picked out already, and a bouncer picked out, pretty sure on the swing as well, so the big items are car seat (90% sure I know what we'll get) and the nursery furniture. We have to rejig rooms in our house so I think that will be one of the last things done.


----------



## star25

Lovely pic ilt xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

3C!! OMG! I thought I was the only who was bothered by the "natural twins" thingy. It made it seems that my babies are made from cotton and stuffing! I am lucky that no one has asked me how the twins are conceived. They do asked if I have twins in the family. Weirdly enough my grandfather from my mom side had an identical twins! But no one else in the family has twins :). I do have coworkers who just decided to touch my belly without asking! That shocked me a few times because there were times I forgot that my belly was starting to pop a bit. 

I think we are going to check out the baby shows in our area too! I just hae so much fun walking around and see what's new in term of baby products. May buy a couple of things but definitely not the big ticket items unless they give me 50% off hahaha.


----------



## kaye

Hi everyone. 

Glad to read everyone doing well.

Star and ILT - scan pics are gorgeous. Super cute!

Xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Star!

Kaye! How are you doing? Ummm. Is everything ok? I don't see your ticker.


----------



## kaye

Hi

All good. Been super busy. I took ticker off to amend it and now can't get it back. Don't know what I'm. Doing wrong. 

Xx


----------



## faith77

3chords said:


> ILT - you can sleep them in the same crib for a while, no?
> 
> Faith - I am not surprised at the nosy woman. A coworker's wife had twins recently and she was asked, more than once, "are they real or from IVF?" Because you know, twins from IVF are fake. Some people are so rude. But I actually see that on these boards as well, people making a huge production over having "natural twins" - like really? Are IVF or clomid, etc twins "unnatural"? Like why does that distinction need to exist. Bothers me every time!
> 
> We are going to a massive baby show this weekend. Not really to buy stuff but for the free samples, haha! We have our stroller picked out already, and a bouncer picked out, pretty sure on the swing as well, so the big items are car seat (90% sure I know what we'll get) and the nursery furniture. We have to rejig rooms in our house so I think that will be one of the last things done.




Ilovetomatoes said:


> Faith, I forgot to ask. Did that particular relative know about the IVF process or she was just being completely nosy?

Nope. She did not know a thing about the ivf. We told her that twins run in my family and that is the truth. They run on both sides of my family actually and I'm in my 40s. Why-o-why-o-why is it difficult to just accept this, be grateful and move on? But no, she decides to ring DH on the morning of our first meeting with our OB consul to insist he tell her. I went ballistic!! :growlmad: My bp, unfortunately, which I've been working on to stay down hit 170/105. They let me go off and cool down and then it fell to 140 when it was taken again. Unfortunately, it looks like I might go on BP medication next month if it starts to rise steadily. The one thing I've been working against :(. 

Now ,let's not get this twisted, when people ask questions like this they are in effect asking, "did one of you have fertility issues before conceiving?" I would add that (and this is my personal opinion) there may be a whiff of envy cos' they find it difficult to accept that you could conceive twins or more in one go. My standard response to date when I've been asked is "we had sex twice every night during my fertile window - these are our chandelier babies" :smug:. I intend responding from now first by saying "Oh ...you mean do both or one of us have fertility problems?". <allow long pause for awkwardness to sink> Then say ...we swung from the chandeliers .....


It personally does not bother me if people know but I've since learnt about the stigma attached to children born by ivf and I don't want my bambinos called "chemical" and "synthetic" (thank you Dolce and Gabana) by anyone. Anyway, she's been told to stay away and we'll let her know when they get here. My money's on my pic being on her dart board now :p.

In other news, my OB put me on daily aspirin to reduce my chance of getting pre-eclampsia. In addition to that, I'm using Uristix to keep an eye on my glucose/protein levels (got them on Amazon).

Right ...time for acupuncture. More scribbling when I get back :).


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kaye, if you want to, you can PM me which ticker you want and I can help you get the code :).

Faith, I'm sorry for those nosy people. Yes, Dolce & Gabbana can suck it! I know this is hard but try to ignore those close minded people. At this stage in our pregnancies, stress is not our friend. I've prepared an answer when and if a nosy person ask. It'll be....do you really want to know?? Ok. We started with foreplay....then try to be as descriptive as possible! I want to see their reactions to that! And if they eluded to infertility question, then I'll ask them...so when did you loose your virginity? Or how many sex partners did you have? Are you into BDSM, 3some, animal, etc? Don't like my ?s. Well I don't like yours also. Think my ?s are rude? yours too! If I want you to know how I conceive the twins, you'd be in the room with us! Unfortunately, we are not voyeuristic couple! Then, walk away. Luckily, I live in a bit of progressive area where big tech companies are offering ART to their employees so they can work longer without the pressure of having family soon. But even with that, You'll still find a few crazies :).

I was on aspirin too for preE until the bleeding. I should ask my doctor if I need to start again. My brain is not function properly lately. It also looks like I have a tad bit more MS these past couple of days.


----------



## 3chords

I also don't care that we have an "IVF baby" but am well aware of other people out there being judgmental. I've heard a coworker describe IVF babies as "weird" - now he didn't know that we were undergoing IVF, etc but still, I think there are a lot of very uneducated opinions out there. So it's not that I care that we did IVF, but I wouldn't want somebody to judge our baby for it. In that sense we have kept it fairly quiet, our parents know and a few of our very close friends, but that's it. If only people would learn to mind their own business!


----------



## kaye

Thanks ILT I have finally managed to do it, I wasn't copying the whole code. Silly me!

I hate people being judgemental on ivf. They obviously have never struggled with infertility. Sometimes people just need a helping hand. Like for us I beleive the sperm just wasn't making the journey all the way to egg. We just needed help for them to find each other..


----------



## FirstTry

Ugh. With my DS, I was super private about fertility issues. But, I've now changed my view. I think of it like I'm just differently abled. Some people need glasses to see. Some people need medicine to keep their cholesterol low. I need help with conceiving.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I agree with everyone. it is very unfortunate that some people are so narrow minded. All I want is a happy and safe environment for our babies. :)


----------



## FirstTry

Ugh, new red blood. I'm not worried, but I'd prefer not having it. It comes with cramps and fatigue that make me question whether I should go on our family outing this afternoon. Just wanted to whine a bit.


----------



## star25

Aww sorry first, where are you going on your outing? Whine away thats what we're here for, I was about to do the same about the tiredness, it feels never-ending and always seems worse when I have a day off


----------



## faith77

So sorry first. :hugs: Hope you feel better and it stops. I found staying hydrated helped. Enjoy the outing if you do go xx


----------



## FirstTry

We went to a waterfront restaurant about an hour away that has a playground next door! Very helpful when you have a toddler. You will all understand about a year or two from now :thumbup:

It was a great time, but I had to sit down a few times and push DH to take DS to the playground (holding a toddler while he's screaming so you can have a beer and chat with buddies does not constitute taking care of him!).


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Sorry about the bleeding First. A few more weeks then placenta will starts its 2nd stage growth. Hopefully, the bleeding will stop then. 

I'm always tired....been tired for 4 months now :). Unfortunately for me, my MS is back! Much milder than before but enough to stop me from eating anything heavy for dinner. Yuck!

Faith, are you taking extra calcium and iron?


----------



## star25

I get the feeling my nausea will never go but I really hope I'm wrong! 

How is everyone today?


----------



## 3chords

I also have the feeling my nausea will never go away...still lingering and hanging on. So persistent!

I have my nuchal translucency scan this afternoon so hope to see a big boy in there compared to the gummi bear we saw last time.


----------



## faith77

Hey 3C :hugs:. Wishing you all the goodness on your scan today. Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## FirstTry

3C and Star: your nausea should be gone by 14 weeks. I've got it too, not strong, just constant. 

ILT: with twins, I don't know how long MS lasts. Hopefully, yours will be gone soon.

3C: Good luck on the scan. It should be fine considering the PGS.


----------



## faith77

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Sorry about the bleeding First. A few more weeks then placenta will starts its 2nd stage growth. Hopefully, the bleeding will stop then.
> 
> I'm always tired....been tired for 4 months now :). Unfortunately for me, my MS is back! Much milder than before but enough to stop me from eating anything heavy for dinner. Yuck!
> 
> Faith, are you taking extra calcium and iron?

Hey ilt :wave: 

I'm so sorry to hear about your MS. Are you cranking up your b6? I hear Marmite on toast is also a good option if you like that. As for the fatigue, I've no suggestions. I had it bad too but it appears to have stopped now that I'm in my second trimester. My taste buds are still on holiday though :s. 

I'm not taking extra calcium or iron. I did a full blood count and everything came back fine. I was so sure my irons were low cos' I was always so shattered. Are you being asked to top up on those? I may have blood pressure medication to look forward to if my BP goes up. I'm praying my acupuncture treatments will prevent this. 

Do you get hunger pangs? I'm still going through a large bowl of porridge every night - munching every 2/3 hours. I'm wondering if this is supposed to be preparing me for night time feeding times :)


----------



## faith77

star25 said:


> Aww sorry first, where are you going on your outing? Whine away thats what we're here for, I was about to do the same about the tiredness, it feels never-ending and always seems worse when I have a day off

So sorry to hear about your fatigue star. :hugs: hopefully, it should get better in a fortnight for you. The good thing is you know that your body is working hard building the placenta. I can imagine how frustrating it must be if you're a doer :(. I am. Worst still I have mild ocd ( my way of saying I like things done a certain way :p). Hang in there, not long to go xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Even though the MS is back, it's not as bad as the first 3 months. I can still walk around but eating is a task. I actually lost the 3lbs that I gained because I wasn't able to eat dinners for the past 4 days. My lunch was sitting in my stomach until really late..like 9 or 10pm and by that time, It was my bed time already. 

Faith, I actually don't get up to eat at night. I am usually pretty tired to get up and eat lol. I wish I could though. I was told by 3 different OBs to add calcium and Iron on top of my prenatal since I'd need it later with the twins. They didn't do any test on me yet (or not that I know of). I just started recently because I have a hard time swallowing pills. So, my husband bought me gummy vitamins lol. I need to look into vitamin B6 but feeling a bit overwhelmed by all of the vitamins that I need to take lol. 

3C, good luck on the NT scan today!

First, how's the bleeding? 

Everyone else, Hi :D.


----------



## star25

Thank you faith, had my hair cut today and could have fallen asleep but feel better again now, my nausea sounds the same as you ladies, not too severe but more constant and especially when I'm hungry! I seem to be hungrier more though where before I didn't have much of an appetite so hope that is a good sign


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, it's a good sign. Hopefully, in a few weeks, you won't have anymore MS! :D.


----------



## FirstTry

The bleeding has slowed to spotting now. Thanks for asking, ILT. 

My ms is worse today. Water made me wanna hurl :haha: But I guess that helps me believe that baby is fine despite the bleed.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi, so sorry I've been missing in action. MS has been ruling my life and I've felt so down being stuck at home for weeks and weeks and having no energy to get into anything. It's made it difficult to get excited about the pregnancy too.

Feel slightly better during the afternoons now (although my anti sickness tabs make me doopy). Mornings aren't great but evenings are wiped out with tiredness and nausea that likes to crank up when I want to just go to sleep. Mainly living on crackers with cheese or lately chicken sandwiches for lunch, and for dinner, beans on toast!! (which has to be between 4 and 5o'clock otherwise I feel too ill to eat)!

Roll on 12 weeks and praying it won't keep me like this until 14 or 17 weeks!! Had 1st midwife appt y'day which made it all feel more real, having 1st blood screen on Thurs (not going to be fun the way my sickness is already!) and 12 week scan on 13th May (will be 12+6).

I'm still checking in now and then ladies so glad you are ok, just not feeling the excitement at the moment and don't want to bring anyone else down with me x


----------



## 3chords

Bump - so sorry your MS has been so bad. It's amazing how something so little can have such a huge impact. I totally understand your exhaustion as well - there were days I would go to bed at night and just cry because I was so nauseous and so tired.

FirstTry - do they scan you more often to track the hematoma size? I hope it resolves itself asap. I have a friend whose persisted to about 16 weeks and it drove her nuts but her baby boy was just fine.

ILT - my husband loves gummy vitamins. He eats them like candy...I am sure this is not as they are meant to be consumed, lol.

My NT went great. Baby looks human and was crazy active so it took forever to get him into the correct position. I am 12w4d but measuring 13w0d with a heartbeat of 164. NT measurement was within the normal range so now just have to wait for the accompanying blood work. Because of PGS this is the one thing I have NOT been super paranoid about. Going back next week for another ultrasound as I have a requisition for weekly scans for as long as I feel like going.


----------



## FirstTry

3C: I haven't had my first appointment with the OB, so I don't know what the plan is yet. I'm hoping the SCH really is no big deal like the RE said. 

Glad your scan went well!

Bump: please feel free to share, even if you're feeling negative. Pregnancy is tough, not always like the movies!


----------



## faith77

Awesome news about your scan 3C.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

3c, Yaay for an awesome scan!! It's incredible seeing the baby moves, isn't it? :D. You know...a lot of ladies have sensitive nose at the beginning of pregnancy. Mine just started recently. So those gummy vitamins?? Well...they smell!!! Ugh. 

First, since the bleeding has turn into spotting, I am sure the clot will work itself out. SCH appears to be very common and unfortunately there is nothing that the doctors or mommies can do about it beside waiting for it to disolves itself. It just really sucky that we have to wear a pad while pregnant! I told DH that I spent more money on pads while pregnant lol. 

Bump, feel free to moan and share if you feel like it. This is what the forum is for. I hope you'll feel much better soon :hugs:. I did find sour candy helps a bit with the nause (I know..weird). I've been nibbling on sour candy worms or whatever sour thing I can get my hands on :).


----------



## star25

3chords, great news on the scan, do you have a pic? 
So good you can have weekly scans :)

First, glad the bleeding has eased off to spotting for you 

Bumpsparkle, good to hear from you, sounds like you've had a hard time but hopefully it's about to ease up for you 

My tiredness is better yesterday and today, been awake since 5am both days and not even tired where before I was struggling to get out of bed, hope this is normal, always worrying about ssomething!


----------



## 3chords

Hi star,

Here is a pic from yesterday:



:happydance:


----------



## FirstTry

Gorgeous boy, 3C!!!

ILT: is your bleed from an SCH too? I had just stopped using pads when the new bleed started. And it was a lot of red :wacko:


----------



## star25

Beautiful 3chords :) x


----------



## FirstTry

ILT: I didn't know that about the sense of smell. My DH had onions for lunch yesterday, and even after I asked him to brush his teeth, it still smelled strongly to me.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, I say not to worry about that and enjoy the moment. I am sure the tiredness will be back :p. I've been tired for the past 4 months and kinda hope I can get a little break soon. 

First, I am pretty sure I have SCH but my doctors called it blood clot. It's lodged between my placenta and uterus. It was pretty big a few weeks ago. I bled for 3 weeks on and off and once I hit 14 weeks, it went to just a smear or two. Then last week my doctor said the clot had reduced and it was quite small but I'd bleed a bit still. No bleeding so far (knock on wood). So, just know that there is an end to the bleeding :). 

Onion smell is hard to remove though First! ahahahahah. I have been bombarded by farts from DH and the dog. To the point that DH had to go to a totally different room and even after that..I could still smell it! It's horrible ahhahah.


----------



## FirstTry

I can empathize on the farts, too, ILT! At least once a day, I think my son has pooped and then realize that it's actually my stinky husband!

One doctor described the SCH as a blood blister, so yours probably is an SCH. Congrats on it shrinking! I hope mine does too.


----------



## FirstTry

And another bleed. Ugh. U/s tomorrow. I hope my babes is okay.


----------



## star25

Hope all goes awell at scan first, sure it will you have a strong little bubba xx


----------



## 3chords

Good luck FirstTry, I hope it's just the SCH making its final way out.


----------



## FirstTry

Baby is perfect! SCH is much smaller!

And we might have seen something between its legs :winkwink: But I'm still holding out hope that it could be a girl.


----------



## star25

So pleased for you first, sounds like the clot is going yay! 

Wonder if you did see what you thought you saw, I've been thinking I'll have to ask them to tell to look away if something is obvious as im not finding out, dont want to find out accidentally!

I spoke to the research team at the clinic yesterday and Havr a 14 week scan book for 19th may, glad to have another scan as we only normally have 2 as standard here after the initial 7 week one and thats only because it was with the clinic

Hope everyone is well today, I'm off which is relieving as yesterday was hectic at work, going to meet sil for a walk on beach with dogs and a hot chocolate with marshmallows and cream as im
Pleased to say this is something I haven't gone off!


----------



## CMo

Hey ladies hope everyone is well

First that's great news. Wonder if it is a little blue bump. Will you find out for definate?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First!! Such great news! Yayy for shrinking SCH! :D. 

Star, I don't think you can see much on the u/s unless the tech/Dr. pointed out to you. I still have a hard time figuring things out ahahhaha. But if you don't want to find out the gender, make sure you tell them so they don't accidentally spit it out :D. 

Have any of you ladies heard of the "nub" theory? It is pretty accurate for me :D. 

So I had my amniocentesis on Wednesday and been recovering for the past couple of days. All I can say is Amnio for twins suck big time! Baby B was easy peasy (painful but easy). Baby A? Not so much. They had to do 2 tries on Baby A because the dr was trying to find a better location. In the end, the best location was between her head and cord. There was a small pocket there and boy oh boy THAT was painful!! I heard my doctor said..she is having contraction and told me to hang in there. Well..if that was a contraction, I'd definitely be having an epidural! After she stick the needle in, Baby A decided to move her arm right next to the needle! So they had to wait and in the mean time tried to make baby A moved her hand by jiggling my belly. Let's just say it wasn't the most pleasant thing to have your stomach jiggled w/ a needle inside you! The whole thing lasted about 3 minutes or so but it felt like 10. 

Afterward I was fine until 3 hours later. I felt a little gush of something came out. I think I leaked amniotic fluid. Managed to fill a pad through out the whole night but luckily it stopped in the morning. Now, I am back on wearing a pad due to spotting again :(. My stomach is just feeling sore currently. So hopefully everything is fine. I can still feel the babies moving around all the time. Plus my doctor kept checking on me, which I was glad she did. Thankfully I have doctor's appointment again on Wednesday. 

Anyway, that's my amnio experiece. Would I do it again? Yes! Because you can't buy a peace of mind. Hopefully, it'll be smooth sailing from now :D. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## FirstTry

Sorry, ILT. I didn't want to tell you how much my amnio sucked, esp since it may have been different since I did mine at 32 weeks. Glad it's behind you now!

Did they tell you that it was normal to leak fluid afterwards? I don't remember. There is actually a simple test they can do to see whether the fluid is amniotic fluid or not.

Anyway, good luck with the results. Fingers crossed. But they have already proven themselves to be strong little ones.


----------



## star25

Sorry it was difficult ilt, glad babies are moving around strongly, I can't wait to feel movement xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Ladies!

No worries First. I was already scared. They did say that there could be a leak and as long as it's not accompanied by extreme cramping or fever, it should be ok. Just bedrest and fluid. You don't have to do an amnio this time since you already did PGS? 

Thankfully everything is ok now. No more spotting and/or leaking.


----------



## FirstTry

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Thanks Ladies!
> 
> No worries First. I was already scared. They did say that there could be a leak and as long as it's not accompanied by extreme cramping or fever, it should be ok. Just bedrest and fluid. You don't have to do an amnio this time since you already did PGS?
> 
> Thankfully everything is ok now. No more spotting and/or leaking.

Actually, the genetic testing lab recommends an amnio with PGS. I imagine that's for liability purposes. We are discussing with the high risk doctor next week. I'd prefer not to have one.


----------



## 3chords

First - which genetics lab did you use for your PGS? Ours didn't recommend an amnio. You're probably right it could be for liability reasons but the lawyer in me also finds it strange that they'd recommend something which in itself carries risk (so swapping one form of liability for another). 

I had my weekly scan today and am measuring 4 days ahead (14w1d) with a HB of 156. All looked good so I will be back there in 10 days for the next one. Was nice seeing the little guy again although he was not cooperative with getting a good pic.


----------



## FirstTry

3chords said:


> First - which genetics lab did you use for your PGS? Ours didn't recommend an amnio. You're probably right it could be for liability reasons but the lawyer in me also finds it strange that they'd recommend something which in itself carries risk (so swapping one form of liability for another).
> 
> I had my weekly scan today and am measuring 4 days ahead (14w1d) with a HB of 156. All looked good so I will be back there in 10 days for the next one. Was nice seeing the little guy again although he was not cooperative with getting a good pic.

Natera. I think they're in California. Which one did you use?


----------



## 3chords

We used Genesis Genetics (in Michigan).


----------



## FirstTry

We needed to do testing for UPD, which not all labs do. It tests not only that there are 23 pairs of chromosomes, but that one of each pair comes from the mother and one from the father.


----------



## 3chords

Amazing what science can do! :)


----------



## FirstTry

3chords said:


> Amazing what science can do! :)

Yeah, it's pretty ridiculous! I think about ICSI and I'm amazed. Taking a single cell and injecting it into another cell. Wow!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, good luck on the amnio! One time needle insert is not too bad actually :). 

3C, yaayy for baby measuring ahead. Btw, have you guys picked a name yet?


----------



## 3chords

We have not picked out a name, don't really like a lot of boys names! Had girls names all nicely lined up...

ILT - do you get preliminary results from the amnio or have to wait until the final?


----------



## FirstTry

3C: boys names were tough for us with DS. We only liked one. But since then, I met another baby at a story hour at the library who had a cool name, so I'm stealing it if this is another boy. But a big restriction for us is that my DH insists on Jewish names. Otherwise, DS would be named Spencer. I love that name!


----------



## 3chords

FirstTry said:


> But a big restriction for us is that my DH insists on Jewish names. Otherwise, DS would be named Spencer. I love that name!

I like that name a lot!

It's funny you say that about Jewish names. Friends of ours who are pretty conservative Jews just had a boy and named him Patrick. Then my really close friend from our law school days just had a boy and named him Patrick (Chinese ethnicity). My Mom makes polymer clay art, a lot of things like wedding toppers but also stuff for baby rooms and she always makes something for my friends' kids. She is this little pious Catholic old lady and was like "first a Jewish Patrick and then a Chinese Patrick, I am so confused!" :haha:


----------



## FirstTry

That's funny, 3C!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

3C! LOL! Your mom is funny :D. yea...boys name are pretty hard to come by. I liked Noah, Henry, and Oliver. I have to wait for the result. A few more days then the genetic consultant will call me with the result. My doctor called yesterday to check in on me and see if I was getting nervous about the result. Told her since the other perinataologis, geneticist, genetic consultant, and herself told me that the babies look fine, I was pretty relax :). 

First, Spencer is a good name! :D

I have another doctor's appointment today for ultrasound then my 20 weeks ultrasound next week. I think the hospital is my second home now :D.


----------



## FirstTry

Ilovetomatoes said:


> 3C! LOL! Your mom is funny :D. yea...boys name are pretty hard to come by. I liked Noah, Henry, and Oliver. I have to wait for the result. A few more days then the genetic consultant will call me with the result. My doctor called yesterday to check in on me and see if I was getting nervous about the result. Told her since the other perinataologis, geneticist, genetic consultant, and herself told me that the babies look fine, I was pretty relax :).
> 
> First, Spencer is a good name! :D
> 
> I have another doctor's appointment today for ultrasound then my 20 weeks ultrasound next week. I think the hospital is my second home now :D.

Good luck, ILT. 

I know what you mean about the Drs appointments. In the next week, I have a glucose tolerance test (bc of my previous GD), NT scan, high risk OB appt, and my first weekly physical therapy (because I pee when I sneeze ever since giving birth to DS...sorry for TMI)!

So, I tried the home Doppler last night, but am still only getting my own heartbeat.


----------



## 3chords

First - maybe ask at your NT ultrasound whether your placenta is anterior? That would sure explain the lack of doppler HB.

They told me on Monday that my placenta is now actually at the top of my uterus, no longer anterior. It's not that it moves but that I have a retroverted uterus, which "self-corrects" as the fetus gets bigger so the walls sort of rotate around a bit. Pretty happy about that, means I should be able to feel movement regularly when the time comes. :)


----------



## star25

Thats good news about the placenta 3chords :) 

Ilt, sounds like the amnio results will be fine, can't believe your nearly half way there! 

First, I'm sure you will find heartbeat soon, could just too early still :)

Afm, not alot going on just waiting for Friday's scan :)


----------



## 3chords

Ah, star, where did the time go, you're already at 12 weeks! Amazing! Can't wait to see pics from your appt. :)


----------



## CMo

Hey ladies

Star good luck with your scan. Mine is on tues, can't wait to see baby again and hopefully everything is ok and I get a wee bit peace of mind.

Think a lot of us will have scans soon.

ILT how did you to 18 weeks already? Time is flying for you. Do you have a wee bump yet? I can't wait to get mine rather than just looking fat!


----------



## beneathmywing

Just popped in to check on you ladies & happy to see everyone is doing well <3 :hugs:


----------



## star25

3chords, I really dont know where the time has gone, its flying by! 

Cmo, yay for your 12w scan too :) this is the one ive been waiting for, even though seen baby twice I'm nervous again today, hoping everything will be well tomorrow 

Beneath, thank you for checking in on us, hope your ok, sending big hugs xx


----------



## FirstTry

New blood (with cramping) last night. I'm still not letting it worry me, but I'd prefer not to have it.


----------



## star25

Hope your ok first, did they say how long it could go on fpr or is there not an answer? The cramps are probably from the blood irritating things and working its way out, hope it stops for you soon though xx


----------



## 3chords

First - I also think the cramping is from the blood - the cervix dilates a little bit to pass blood out and that's what causes it. It will be such a relief for you when this SCH is gone...FX it is asap.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Ladies, looks like a lot of you are moving into second tri!! Waaahooo!! I hope the worries decrease a bit for some of you. 

My scan went well. One of the babies has low fluid but still ok according to the doctor. so, it did look like I had a leakage last week due to the amnio. Otherwise, placenta has moved away from the cervix and I am allowed to go for walks now! Yaay. So far, I gained 2lbs but I lost some weight on my first 14 weeks. So basically, I probably gained 10lbs already hahahaha. I know that it seems so fast for me to move into the end of 2nd tri. but really...it feels slow. I count every week a blessing :D. 

First, lots of water...I mean..lots of water. I drank at least 10 cups of water daily during the spotting period. Oh...and try to sleep on your left side. It suppose to help w/ the cramping and flow. I think :). You know..Dh and I went to have dinner last night and I coughed..well..apparently I pee'd myself. This morning when I sneezed I also felt a trickle. Is that something to worry about First? 

BMW!! Hope you are doing well! :D

I am excited to see more u/s results soon :D.


----------



## star25

Great news about placenta moving ilt :) 
I dont know how much weight ive gained as never weigh myself normally but today when went for scan I was nearly 69kg which I know is more, I think I'm normally about 10.5 stone 
Scan all went well, baby was active at first and waved arms above head then decided to sleep so I had to keep lifting my bum and shaking hips to wake him/her up, felt quite guilty actually!
Typical me and my always full bladder it was too full so I had to get up and pee before they could see anything! Also done the blood test for downs and she measured the neck which took forever due to position but eventually she managed it and thinks it looks average 
Ive got 4 pictures as it was 3 for £6 then she gave us an extra one so I'll post them tomorrow

Off out for dinner tonight with sister and her oh, just hope my heartburn eases up and I get an appetite!

Hope your all well xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Awww star, glad little one gave you a little wave before having a 'disrupted' snooze lol!!

Cmo, good luck for your scan on Tuesday.

Got mine on weds too plus all my screening bloods with the downs one as the midwife couldn't get any blood last week, mega rubbish.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## CMo

Ladies just want to share this amazing story.....my best friend had her first icsi on oct which sadly failed. She had one frozen embryo which was implanted in April and worked. She went for her 7 week scan yesterday and saw 2 heartbeats!! Her one wee embryo had split and it's identical twins!! It was a 1 in 600 chance and it was her only frozen embryo left! Pretty amazing eh!!


----------



## FirstTry

Hi guys. I'm having a ton of bleeding. At the emergency room now. Might be losing the baby. Prayers please!


----------



## 3chords

Oh no! I will pray and keep you in my thoughts! Fingers and toes crossed this is just the SCH and baby is ok! Come on little guy/girl, you can do it!


----------



## beneathmywing

Oh no, First!!! You are on the top of my prayer list!!


----------



## FirstTry

Saw the baby move! Haven't talked to the dr yet. I soaked 4 pads in 2 hours, so it's a significant bleed. I wonder if I'll be on bed rest now. I just hope we've got a chance. 

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> Saw the baby move! Haven't talked to the dr yet. I soaked 4 pads in 2 hours, so it's a significant bleed. I wonder if I'll be on bed rest now. I just hope we've got a chance.
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts and prayers!

Ohhhh fx the baby will be just fine!!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Thanks, Beneath. 

Dr said not sure whether this is the begginning of a miscarriage or if it will stop on its own. I'm stubbornly confident that this baby will make it.


----------



## star25

Your baby is a little fighter first, he/she has already proves that and will continue to fight xx


----------



## FirstTry

Thank you, Star. The baby is perfect. It's all about my body now, and whether it can sustain the pregnancy.

Sorry to bring everyone down. I hope you are all doing well :)


----------



## 3chords

Still keeping my fingers and toes crossed!

I have a good friend who bled continuously, first they said it was SCH, then they said it was "placental lakes" - right up until 16/17 weeks. Her baby boy is 7 months old today, so I hope for the exact same outcome for you.


----------



## star25

Bet you cant wait bump, the scan was so fun as it lasts a lot longer and you have a lot of time to see baby, cant wait for nxt one at complete, are you finding out what your having?


----------



## CMo

First - how are you? Any update?


----------



## star25

Your not bringing anyone down first, were here for you x


----------



## star25

How are you first? Xx


----------



## 3chords

First - hope you and baby are well this morning.

star25 - love your new profile pic!!


----------



## FirstTry

Hi CMo, Star, 3C, and everyone else :wave: The bleeding stopped Saturday. I haven't left the bed since Friday. NT scan this afternoon with the high risk OB, then will discuss next steps. 

I'm so happy the bleeding has stopped! I'm holding on to this baby with everything I've got!


----------



## star25

Thank you 3chords, didnt get a pic with baby's arms lol but love this one :)

First, well done, glad the bleeding has stopped, must be all the rest your getting, hope scan goes well xx


----------



## FirstTry

That is a great pic, Star. Baby looks perfect!


----------



## Rosina

Glad to hear everything is ok First. 
I've been away a while. How is everyone else doing?

Super cute ultrasound pic Star. <3!!


----------



## CMo

Hey ladies here's my little munchkin! All looking good and measuring at 12+6. The guy doing my scan was so excited for us getting to this milestone after icsi that we ended up with 7 pictures instead of 1!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 3chords

Soo cute CMo!!

My guess is girl for star and boy for CMo. (not that I'm great at guessing!)


----------



## CMo

I'm with u there 3chords. My DH is completely convinced it's a boy! Even I'm referring to bump as 'him'. I'll be really shocked if it's a girl!


----------



## faith77

So glad the bleeding has stopped first :flower: . Hope the scan goes well. 

So sorry I've been off the grid. We're decorating and so everything is packed away and we're both camping in our TV room whilst the rest of the house is covered in dust. 

How is everyone else doing? Very cute pic star and cmo :). Looking like everyone's saying goodbye to MS. Roll on second tri :D :D


----------



## FirstTry

Great photo, CMo!!!

We're still not out of the woods, but when I look at this perfect little munchkin, I can't help but be confident it will be okay!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## FirstTry

Hi Rosina. What's going on with you? How far along are you?


----------



## star25

I'm loving all the new scan pics! Cmo and first they're perfect :) 

Rosina, thank you, hoe are things with you?

Faith, your right, roll on second tri now for us all! Cannot wait for us to meet our babies, sounds like your working hard before baby arrives, we recently decorated our dining room and doing the spare room next, just can get motivated to start anymore!


----------



## CMo

First that's a great picture. I know your little one will be ok! Xx


----------



## 3chords

Great pic, First! I love the scans when they can still fit the whole body in the shot. 

I go for my next scan tomorrow afternoon...hope we get a photo this time. Last time, the baby was doing summersaults and then decided to lie on his stomach so the only great shots we could get were of the spine, lol.


----------



## CMo

3chords I was just saying to DH that it's so strange looking at the scan cos the baby looks so big but really it's the size of a plum! Amazing! X


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Looks like everyone is doing really well! So happy to see pics of scans :D. 

3C, I have u/s tomorrow too! Growth scan so it'll be a long one. I might need to bring my own pillow and take a little snooze :D. 

Afm, finally got the result of my amnio. Both babies are normal!!!!! We are super excited and relieved to hear this. DH wants to start shopping this weekend and I am not going to say no since he's been very reserved regarding the babies until today :D.


----------



## star25

So happy ilt!! knew little ones would be fine, go shop til you drop! X


----------



## star25

Ooh just realized what I said, not literally! :) x


----------



## FirstTry

ILT: Yay!!!! Congratulations! So, can we safely says they are girls? Or did you not test the sex?


----------



## beneathmywing

So happy to hear that ILT!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thank you ladies! Yes they are both 100% girls. 

First, when is your amnio?

BMW, how are things?


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Thank you ladies! Yes they are both 100% girls.
> 
> First, when is your amnio?
> 
> BMW, how are things?


How are things... hmmmm. Well, my HCG is being cruel. It went from 600ish one week to 96 next week to 14 the next week to 6 the next week and this week a damn 2! I can't get my autoimmune work-up or blood clotting testing done until it's a 0. Doctor said I can do another beta next Tuesday and do the autoimmune the same day since he's sure it'll be 0 by then. Five weeks on Friday since the D&C and in beta hell and still no AF. I am frustrated to say the least.. but that's infertility for you! DH is doing his autoimmune testing tomorrow since it was the only day he can get off of work so at least that'll be done.


Anyway, glad all is going well for everyone in here <3 <3 I so wish I was still in here and pregnant and it makes me sad sometimes, but am so so happy you girls and babies are doing well! :hugs:

First, hope you are doing better! I pray for you and baby daily!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW sorry to hear about the stubborn beta. Fx it's 0 next week! You'll be back on this thread again soon! When is the estimated transfer day?


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW sorry to hear about the stubborn beta. Fx it's 0 next week! You'll be back on this thread again soon! When is the estimated transfer day?

No idea at this point. I'm going to guess it'll be in July sometime. Light years away, it seems.


----------



## star25

Good to hear from you beneath, shame about the beta being a pain, keep busy and the time will fly by, like ilt said you will be back here soon xx


----------



## star25

Is it just first and ilt that know gender at the moment? Is anyone else not finding out? X


----------



## FirstTry

Beneath: that is so frustrating! The waiting and not knowing when or if it's going to work is the most difficult part of this process. But I think you're in great shape with three frosties. 

And thank you for the prayers. I think they're working! Just brown spotting now and I felt flutters today!!!

Star: I don't know the sex yet. I think it's 3C whose having a boy. 

ILT: amnio at 16 weeks. My Dr called it belts and suspenders (overkill after the PGS), but my DH has tons of anxiety about genetic disorders after our scare with DS. So, I agreed to do the amnio.


----------



## star25

Ooh sorry first, thought it was you, how exciting feeling flutters!!


----------



## CMo

ILT that's amazing news! What a relief! Now time to enjoy and look forward to your baby girls.

First so glad bleeding is stopping!


----------



## 3chords

Congrats, ILT! I had a feeling they were girls! Boy identicals are actually quite a bit more rare (for some reason boy twins have poorer outcomes). You will have so much fun with them!

BMW - July will be here in no time, but I understand how it seems to you that time has slowed to a crawl. It sucks waiting around when you can't do anything to speed up the process.

15 weeks today for me, scan later this afternoon. I always have a bit of scanxiety, at this point it's almost more related to which tech will be doing it - there are two at my OB's office, one is a guy and he is amazing and chatty and wonderful, the other is a woman who I am pretty sure hates her life/job and deals with patients like they are a hassle.


----------



## star25

Wow 15 weeks already! Hope you get the friendlier tech!


----------



## CMo

3chords good luck with scan. So funny u said that, it was a man that scanned me and he was so lovely and spent so much time with us. Def better than any woman!


----------



## 3chords

Didn't get the friendly man tech but scan went great so no complaints! Heart beating away and we could even see his little boy bits! Think I will go back in 2 weeks. :) Will post pic when I get home.


----------



## star25

Lovely 3c, cant wait to see pic :)

How is everyones nausea now? I'm still getting it daily though not as bad, also think I had a bit of a migraine last night, never had 1 before but had flashing in front of eyes then a bar headache which ive still got, phoned the midwife amd going for a bp check after work, hate headaches! 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## 3chords

Here is the pic:



My nausea is much better, almost gone except for here and there during the afternoons. I have had two migraines during the past 15 weeks which is not uncommon for me.


----------



## star25

Beautiful 3c xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Good pic 3c!!

Star, I still get nausea at least a couple of days/week. I associated it with growth spurt lol. 

Had my U/S yesterday. Everything seems to go well except Baby A appears to be my problem child. 2 hours of ultasound later, we were told that Baby A MAY have a club foot. Or, she was just a bit crampy in the uterus. They were having a hard time w/ the feet scans because both babies decided to lay right next to each other and all we saw was a bunch of feet! It took the u/s tech a while to figure out which feet belong to which baby. Then the doctor tried it and he said the same..wow..bunch of feet! But, he said that it looked a bit straight now than the previous u/s pic. So, nothing much to do beside waiting it out. These two crazy kids already! Baby B was nesting her head at the nook of her sister's neck most of the time. At one point, someone kicked the u/s handle off my belly! Attitude already? ahhahahahaah. We are not worried about the possible club foot though. As long as everything else is ok, that's something that we can correct later on. Otherwise, here comes 21 weeks!!! Can't believe I am a bit more than half way there. Each babies weight about 10 oz now :). 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Sorry for the short post. I am just too exhausted today after the long scan yesterday. I'll go back on the post tomorrow :D


----------



## FirstTry

Gorgeous pic, 3C!

That is the most adorable story, ILT! Twins are the best!


----------



## Rosina

Omg love all the scans rolling in. 
*CMo, First & 3chords *- so cute! love the scans.
*ILT *- glad to here the amnio results were good.  Our last IPS blood test is on the 25th. Soo funny about one of the little ones kicking the ultrasound handle! That's so cool.
*BMW* - so nice to see you. :hugs: Looks like you guys have a good plan going and are in good hands. You are so sweet that you are always thinking of everyone while waiting for your body to be ready for the next try. Come on HCG!
*Star* - we're not finding out the sex. While I haven't really had issues with MS, I do have the headaches. :wacko:

*AFM* - I haven't been able to post in a while. It's nice because work is so crazy & I have been so tired at the end of the day that time is just flying by, but I haven't even had a chance to look at my personal email until today. Grateful for the long weekend. My due date was moved up a little - so I'm 14.5 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







2015-05-08 14.10.20.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi guys,

Had scan on weds and that went really well. Baby was kicking it's legs loads, was mesmerizing but equally hard to associate that what we were seeing on the screen was actually inside me! Baby measuring 2 days ahead the ivf due date so glad my sickness hasn't had a detrimental effect on their growth. I'm totally confused about how far along I am now tho, am I still 13 weeks and 3 days or have I moved on to 13 weeks and 5 days?

Glad to see everyone's doing well. My sickness is slowly easing but evenings are the worst so still no social life. It's definitely linked to the metal taste I've been getting as I don't seem to have the taste so bad during my better moments.

Hugs to everyone x x


----------



## FirstTry

Bumpsparkle said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Had scan on weds and that went really well. Baby was kicking it's legs loads, was mesmerizing but equally hard to associate that what we were seeing on the screen was actually inside me! Baby measuring 2 days ahead the ivf due date so glad my sickness hasn't had a detrimental effect on their growth. I'm totally confused about how far along I am now tho, am I still 13 weeks and 3 days or have I moved on to 13 weeks and 5 days?
> 
> Glad to see everyone's doing well. My sickness is slowly easing but evenings are the worst so still no social life. It's definitely linked to the metal taste I've been getting as I don't seem to have the taste so bad during my better moments.
> 
> Hugs to everyone x x

You're still 13w3d. Soon, all our baby's sizes will begin to differ, based on how tall their parents are. 

Get used to no social life ;) Seriously, once you feel better, get all the late nights, spontaneous excursions, and lazy Sundays that you can. They disappear once you're a mommy!


----------



## star25

Cute pic rosina :)

Bump I would say the same as first, both scans ive had they have said they go by ivf date as its more accurate, I was 3 day's behind last scan, next scan tomorrow at complete, it said allow 2 hours fot appointment so hope to get a good lomg look at baby 
Glad the ms is easing up for you a bit xx


----------



## Dazed

*Gate Crashing*

Hi ladies! I am so sorry to jump in here, but I was wondering if any of you exercised during stims? I want to go to the gym with DH and do light exercise, but I have read a lot of conflicting information.

Thanks in advance and sorry!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Rosina, awesome pic! I totally understand the tiredness. I've been reading but too tired to come up with replies! I know..it's horrible. 

Bump! So glad to hear that your MS is easing. Yayy for a good scan. 

Star, hope you have a good scan today. 

Dazed, I was told light exercise. Nothing high impact. Then again, my RE was pretty conservative. Light exercise = light sweat...damp...not drenched. What did your RE recommend? I'd follow his/her recommendation since different RE has different recommendation.


----------



## Dazed

My sheet doesn't have any recommendations until after ER. I have a monitoring appt int he morning, so intend to ask then. Exercise currently keeps my sanity!


----------



## CMo

Hi dazed

I ran during my first week of stimms but was far too bloated after 1st week and everything felt too heavy. I never done anything after er or transfer as I was too scared so I left it until my 7 week scan. Doctor told me at 7 week scan that my ovaries were still too swollen so it's walking or swimming only now until after baby is born.


----------



## star25

Hi dazed, I didnt but I dont exercise anyway lol, my ovaries felt too heavy though even if I wanted to bit see what your clinic says, good luck!


----------



## Dazed

Thanks ladies! Been stalking for awhile now, so I'm happy to finally say have a H&H remainder of your pregancies!


----------



## 3chords

Dazed - I exercised but not to the point of exhaustion. I'd do a 30 min walk with the dog in the morning and then maybe 20 mins on the arc trainer or 20 mins of light weight training. Once I got to about day 7 of stims, I was too bloated so I just did the dog walking.

My RE just basically said to me no hardcore training in the couple of months leading up to IVF (by hardcore he meant training for a triathlon or something like a half marathon) b/c it tends to increase testosterone which has a negative effect.


----------



## star25

Thank you dazed, have you started stimms yet? Hope you can join here soon :)


----------



## Dazed

Oh yay! Someone else that does the ARC trainer! Thanks. I think I may stick to walking the dog. 

I started my stims already and went for my day 5 ultrasound and bloods today. All is on track! Thanks for asking! I hope to join you all soon as well!


----------



## FirstTry

Dazed: no twisting or anything too vigorous. I think your enlarged ovaries can twist if you do the wrong type of movement.


----------



## Dazed

Thank you First! I was actually made aware of that at my initial consult. My sheet only say's no strenuous activity after ER/ET. I've only been to the gym once and got on the ARC trainer at low intensity for an hour and that was day 1 of stims. Didn't even work a sweat! I've done nothing since but walk the dog and do a little archery. 

You ladies are so lovely for helping me!


----------



## star25

Hi ladies, scan went well, baby wouldn't stop moving today and got some great pics, actually got 13 and some in 4d so I'll post them tomorrow, have another scan with them 11 days after my 20w scan 
From head to hip baby is 7cm and weighs 4oz, heart rate was 159 and heard it for the first time
She also said my placenta is at the front so will feel kicks from the sides but probably not much at the front

Hope your all well today?


----------



## star25

Ooh also got my pram today, it's a Mamas and papas travel system so will last up to 3-4 years of age 
Amd has a car seat and all the accessories, should have been about £1000 but got it for £790 as was on sale and dh asked for another 10% off the accessories, car seat and carry cot so think we got a
Good deal! Also got a steriliser to go with the new bottles my sister gave me as she never used them, so fun to be buying bits now :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star! That's not bad at all! Yaay for a good u/s. It's always a good thing :D. You never know, the placenta could move later on and you'll feel kicks, punches, and squirms everywhere :D. Especially after you eat...well..at least mine squirms when I eat something. 

Dazed, good luck on the retrieval and transfer!! I hope to see you soon here :D. A few weeks with no hard exercise = successful IVF is priceless :D. Come back and let us know how the process goes for you. :).


----------



## CMo

Dazed, hope you're over here with us in a couple of weeks. Please keep us updated.

Star glad the scan went well!

My mum and dad are getting my pram for me so we picked it on Sunday. I've gone for the silver cross pioneer one. It comes with carry cot, buggy part and car seat. I went for the maxi cosi car seat tho as my friend is giving me her isofix base so the silver cross car seat wouldn't fit but the maxi cosi fits the wheels for silver cross pram. It's all so confusing lol

I've also picked my furniture for baby's room and off to get my cot this week, luckily my gran is buying that so all the big expensive stuff is taken care off. Thought we'd get it while we saw it and it can just lie in the boxes and we'll build it nearer the time.

I'm loving all the baby shopping!! Anyone else started buying?


----------



## FirstTry

Sounds great, Star! With my DS, the placenta was in the front the whole time, and he was the strongest kicker ever! When I would spoon my DH at night, the baby would wake him up by kicking Daddy in the behind :haha:


----------



## CMo

Hi ILT! When did you start feeling movement? I'm on the look out but think it could be a bit early


----------



## 3chords

star - scan sounds like it was great! Always good to see an active little tyke in there.

CMo - nice looking set of wheels. :)

We've started buying a few clothes, but I am still very superstitious so will wait until our anatomy scan on June 8 to buy the major/gear items. We will most likely get a Bugaboo Cameleon (2nd choice would be the Uppababy Vista), with the Maxi Cosi Prezi car seat. I've tested a lot of strollers recently, a couple in store but mostly trying out what my friends have got. That's how we came to pick ours.


----------



## FirstTry

3chords said:


> star - scan sounds like it was great! Always good to see an active little tyke in there.
> 
> CMo - nice looking set of wheels. :)
> 
> We've started buying a few clothes, but I am still very superstitious so will wait until our anatomy scan on June 8 to buy the major/gear items. We will most likely get a Bugaboo Cameleon (2nd choice would be the Uppababy Vista), with the Maxi Cosi Prezi car seat. I've tested a lot of strollers recently, a couple in store but mostly trying out what my friends have got. That's how we came to pick ours.

You sound like a New Yorker! They all have Uppababy or Bugaboo. The Vista can take a second seat, so I'm looking at it for two kids. That or the BabyJogger City Select, which is about $400 cheaper.

My CityMini GT has been great for one kid and costs less than half of those others, fyi. From what I hear, if you plan on walking more (i.e., you live in a city), the Vista has a bigger storage area. But it's heavier. If you're going to be folding the stroller and putting it in a car, the CityMini is lighter and easier.


----------



## star25

I love the bugaboo cameleon, that was my other choice in navy but the other was a bit more lightweight, it is all so confusing!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Bugaboo ladies, gilt.com is featuring bugaboo this week. Not sure if it's cheaper though but doesn't hurt to check it out.

I love the double mini city jogger. Easy to fold and unfold for me. I bought some clothes already. Not too many since we are still living with my MIL until next month. But, got a crib, stroller, bathtub, blankets, baby playpen, my brest friend for nursing, and a few other things. So want to shop more but going to wait a bit before we get overwhelmed with moving the stuff to the new house. 

Cmo, I felt movements between 12 - 14 weeks. It started with light fluttering. Then a couple of kicks. I Think I felt them early since there are 2 of them. You'll know it's baby moving in there. Its definitely a different feeling.


----------



## star25

morning ladies, just posting a few of yesterdays pics :)

Hope you're all well today
 



Attached Files:







14w 1.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 8









14w 2.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 7









14w 4.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 7









14w.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 3chords

Aw, cute pics star! I like the 4D ones, usually don't see them this early on.

FirstTry - I did live in NYC for a while, haha, but am in Toronto now. Uppababy is EVERYWHERE here. I know the new one can be a double but to be honest, we have no more PGS normal embryos in the freezer, so the only way we are having another baby is to do a whole new fresh cycle and hope for some more (I make very few). It's currently our plan to do so but I really don't want to do more than one more fresh cycle, the last one with OHSS was so bad and hard on my body that I don't see putting myself through this too many more times. So out of superstition I just KNOW that if I buy a stroller that is or can be a double, I'd never get baby #2. My plan is to get the Bugaboo, they have amazing resale value, so if we get lucky with #2, I will sell it and then get a double stroller.

Off to my OB appt. The dog loved having me around for longer this morning.


----------



## FirstTry

Nice photos, Star!!!

I know what you mean, 3C. And yes, they do have great resale value! I plan to wait until the end of the year when some stroller manufacturers (like Uppababy) introduce now models and the prior year model goes on sale. 

Btw, with DS, I used the snap-n-go with a carseat until he was about 3-4 months old before even buying a stroller. So, there's no rush with one baby. 

Finally, I felt a few flutters last week. Then, at 3:30am last night, I woke up to pee and felt baby fluttering all around! I just felt her/him again now!

Finally finally, I'm waiting to hear about the sex. When will they call?!?! Last time, it was 8 days after the test. Today is day 9.


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies, cant wait to see the 4d ones at 20 week's too

First, thats so amazing about the flutters, do you think it's because it's your second your feeling them quite early? 
Yesterday the lady doing the scan said as its my first would be between 18-21 weeks but I dont want to wait that long!


----------



## FirstTry

star25 said:


> Thank you ladies, cant wait to see the 4d ones at 20 week's too
> 
> First, thats so amazing about the flutters, do you think it's because it's your second your feeling them quite early?
> Yesterday the lady doing the scan said as its my first would be between 18-21 weeks but I dont want to wait that long!

Well, I know what to look for now. Flutters can easily be confused with gas or other things moving around in there. But at some point, you'll be really still, you'll know that there's nothing else going on in there, and you'll feel a little push. Just like someone gently touching you, but from the inside. Soon enough!

So, I just found out the sex. It's another boy. I'm going to let myself be a little disappointed now, as I will never have a daughter. Hmph. I'll get over it soon. I'm still thrilled that the baby seems perfectly healthy so far!


----------



## star25

Ahh congratulations on your boy first, I think I secretly would like a girl but like you said hes healthy and that's great x


----------



## 3chords

Congrats on another boy FirstTry! I know that a boy/girl combo is probably what most people want but brothers can be so special. My DH and his brother are less than 2 years apart and they may as well have been twins. Just an amazing relationship to see.

My appt went well, perfect blood pressure, pee stick for urine/sugar was fine, heartbeat in the low 150s. Did the blood test for the spina bifida test - not sure if I mentioned by our first trimester screening was all negative, which was great and validated PGS. My c-section has been provisionally scheduled for Wednesday, October 28 which is also kind of neat. I still have my weekly scan requisition but at this point the doctor doesn't think I need to go and I will therefore probably wait until my anatomy scan on June 8. It's less than 3 weeks away, so not too bad!


----------



## FirstTry

3C: that's my thought, that DS will be happy that it's a boy. 

I'm glad everything is looking good with your little one. Can't believe you already have a delivery date! This is getting real!


----------



## FirstTry

P.S., I haven't had a bleed in 9 days :happydance:


----------



## 3chords

Amazing! Maybe you just needed to get that last big bleed in before it stopped completely!


----------



## star25

Yay first! X


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yayy for no bleeding First! Wanna switch with me so we each can have a boy/girl combo? ahahhahaha. Just kidding. I can understand gender disappointment. Take your time First. 

Star, that's one awesome u/s! You'll feel the movement when you least expect it. For me, it's like gurgling stomach but very soft. Felt like a butterfly in my stomach :). 

3C, yaay for a good u/s. 

Nothing much going on with me. Did a whole day training yesterday and got home exhausted. Today, the babies are super active. Been moving around since this morning. Unfortunately, DH gave me his athlete foot issue!!! ARrrrggghhh..so mad at him now! I hate feeling the itch. I've been moisturizing my stomach like there is no tomorrow because I am trying to avoid feeling the itch.


----------



## star25

Sorry about the athletes foot ilt! Not what you need:( good to hear babies are keeping nice and busy though :)
I was Suprised at my last scan how active mine was, flipping over all over the place, was so nice to see after the last one where he/she didn't want to wake up, probably because I had just had kfc ( bad I know but a one off and I was sooo hungry) and then rushed up to hospital as was late so my blood was pumping!

Is anyone else getting headaches? Ive had them on and off throughout but more on the last couple of weeks and they're unbearable, last about 2 day's non stop each time and paracetamols don't help, I know theres not a lot I can sp just having a whinge, it's hard to cope when I'm
At work with one, a dementia home is not a quiet one and not one where you can hardly manage to get a 10 min break In quiet, I dont think I'll last to start of Oct at work like I planned, me more like mod Sept, at tje moment the sooner the better with these headaches!
I reas on another thread the hormones change again at 16 week's so someone was told the headaches should ease up then, I really hope so! 

Anyway sorry for my long whinge, how are you all? Any plans for the weekend? X


----------



## CMo

Aw star sorry to hear about headaches.

I work on a ward and it really busy/constant and heavy, initially I'd planned to work til 36 weeks taking me to mid oct but thinking now I might just last til end of sept! It a lot harder going than I expected!


----------



## star25

My plan was start of Oct so about 34 week's but I cant see me making it, I do 4 days at the moment but might do 3 nearer the end, how long will you take off?


----------



## faith77

Hi everyone :). :flower: 

Congrats on having a boy and zero bleeding First. Like you, I'd really like to have one of each. I still don't know the genders - we don't get to find out until next month at the earliest. I'll be happy whatever the outcome as long as they're both healthy. 

So how's everyone's bump coming along? I can't wear any of my normal clothes anymore. :rofl: 

So who's going with a theme for a nursery if you're preparing one? 

Right I'm off to eat again, the hunger pangs are still occurring so I'm trying to eat 5/6 medium meals before bedtime. So far, I still need a bowl of porridge to get me through the night :(. 

:wave:


----------



## CMo

Star I'm hopefully going to take a year off. Looking forward to it!


----------



## faith77

star25 said:


> My plan was start of Oct so about 34 week's but I cant see me making it, I do 4 days at the moment but might do 3 nearer the end, how long will you take off?

I finish work in July. It's looking like I'll be off for just over 2 years minimum. In other words, I'm not going back to work anytime soon. The monthly childcare costs for both of them are at least twice the mortgage.


----------



## faith77

star25 said:


> Sorry about the athletes foot ilt! Not what you need:( good to hear babies are keeping nice and busy though :)
> I was Suprised at my last scan how active mine was, flipping over all over the place, was so nice to see after the last one where he/she didn't want to wake up, probably because I had just had kfc ( bad I know but a one off and I was sooo hungry) and then rushed up to hospital as was late so my blood was pumping!
> 
> Is anyone else getting headaches? Ive had them on and off throughout but more on the last couple of weeks and they're unbearable, last about 2 day's non stop each time and paracetamols don't help, I know theres not a lot I can sp just having a whinge, it's hard to cope when I'm
> At work with one, a dementia home is not a quiet one and not one where you can hardly manage to get a 10 min break In quiet, I dont think I'll last to start of Oct at work like I planned, me more like mod Sept, at tje moment the sooner the better with these headaches!
> I reas on another thread the hormones change again at 16 week's so someone was told the headaches should ease up then, I really hope so!
> 
> Anyway sorry for my long whinge, how are you all? Any plans for the weekend? X

So sorry about the athletes foot ilt. Hope it heals quickly. I feel you on the tummy itch. What cream are you using? I mix unrefined shea butter, coconut oil and sweet almond oil to make my body cream. Seems to fighting off dry patches so far.


----------



## CMo

Wow faith 2 years off sounds amazing!! I'm hoping with my shifts I can work them somehow so I only need a couple of days childcare a month. Hopefully anyway!

I'm not sure if I have a bump yet or if it's just fat!! I've certainly put on about 2 stone since starting treatment in jan and I've ate rubbish to stop feeling sick. Hoping now I can eat a but better and control it a bit. Not been in my normal clothes since about 6 weeks lol

Oh and are any of you having issues with baby and bump?? I'm constant getting redirected to another page and it's so annoying!!


----------



## 3chords

Hi ladies - nice to see everyone start thinking about when they will leave work! I am hoping to go to about 37 weeks, would like more time on the other end. But we'll see how things go. I will definitely take a year off. :)

I have been deathly ill the last couple of days. I caught norovirus and had to be hospitalized on Thursday for rehydration and IV antiemetics (had to try 3 different drugs before vomiting stopped). It was AWFUL! Lost 5 lbs! Baby's doing just fine, doctors say they are not affected at all, just have to be careful about dehydration, so that's why I was on IV fluids. Starting to finally feel alive again today. My DH caught the same thing two days before me, so at least I know how I got it.


----------



## star25

Cmo, I'll take a year off too then probably go back for 3 days a week, I can choose my hours week by week or work from home and dh is self employed so shouldn't need childcare, of I do I've got 3 sisters and a brother who owes me many hours of babysitting duties! 

3chords, that sound awful, my dh,mil and his uncle all had it once so know how bad you must have felt, we've also had it in the home where I work where over 20 people got it including carers family and I never got a thing after looking after the residents with it every day so think I must be immune to things like that, hope your feeling better and glad baby is ok you poor thing!


----------



## faith77

:hugs: 3C. So sorry to hear you've been poorly. I'm glad you're on the mend and your baby is fine.


----------



## faith77

We caved and paid for a gender scan today ........we're having girls, girls, girls :D :D :D


----------



## 3chords

Congrats faith!! So exciting to have little sisters. :)

I think the count is now 4:2 in favour of girls on this thread!


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats on the girls, Faith! You get to buy dresses and bows!!!

Star: Are you drinking enough water? With my prior pregnancy, I called the doctor about once a week with various complaints. The nurse would always tell me one of two things. Either drink more water or come in for an ultrasound. And the water generally helped. You don't realize how much more you need when pregnant, until you start feeling crappy.

3C: That sounds awful! So sorry you had to go through that. But I'm glad the baby was never in danger. 

Oh, long maternity leaves...I get zero days of paid leave. By law, they have to let me take 12 weeks of unpaid leave, but that's it.


----------



## star25

Congratulations faith! So lovely to have sisters :) 

First, I think I drink a lot but what I think is a lot probably isnt for pregnancy, your right about not realising how much more we actually need so I'll up the intake today, headaches are getting better but can always feel one lingering so probably is the water 
Thats a shame about the maternity leave :( x


----------



## CMo

Ah faith that's amazing!! Congratulations!

First that's such a shame about your maternity leave. Will u need to go back to work after 12 weeks? Think we're really lucky over here. My first 6 months will be just shy of my full wage, then 3 months maternity pay then it's just the last 3 months with no pay. We're saving as much as possible aswell so hopefully we'll have about 9 months of bills etc saved to take the pressure off. I'll probably be better off than I am now lol


----------



## star25

I'm saving my last 4 week's holiday so I'll take that and then the year off, would like to go now lol x


----------



## CMo

I'm doing the same star. Can't wait for it! Just said to DH I could happily finish up now!


----------



## faith77

Thank you everyone :). 

We caved in because I had my first night of not having to wake up to eat. I was worried and thought it best to check on them. We got a dvd of the screening and some 4D pictures which was nice. 

Regarding taking time off - well, crèche facilities here cost an arm, leg and any other appendage. We'd be looking at £600 a week minimum to put them in crèche. There are only so many pennies at the back of our sofa :rofl:. We have no family to support us nearby ergo the 2 year break. What's everyone doing for childcare then?


----------



## FirstTry

My boss is very supportive. For DS, he fought with the Human Resources dept to allow me to take 5 months off (unpaid). And says he will do it again. They originally said I could only take 12 weeks, but I think my boss has more clout than they do. 

But lack of paid time off for childbirth is becoming a hot issue in the US. Maybe some will be required soon. But if so, I imagine it will be closer to 6 weeks than 6 months.

Childcare: we share a nanny with a neighbor. The other boy comes to our house. Each family pays a bit more than $400/week. It's a good arrangement for us.


----------



## star25

Thats nice to have a supportive boss first, mine is too and makes life so much easier 

Well I caved today and done a but of shopping, ended up spending £150 on baby clothes, bottle warmer and teddy, just couldn't resist any longer 
So far ive got:

- Travel system
-Crib from sister
- 1 blanket
- Moses basket from sister
-Pregnancy pillow from sister
- Clothes and quite a few neutral bits from sister
- 6 bottles, 2 bags to keep bottles warm and milk dispensers from sister
- Steriliser I got half price
- Bottle warmer 

Think I'm ok for a while but next thing I need to get is bedding, it's so fun! 

Hope everyone is well today xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Just popping in!

Faith - girls! eeeeek! so exciting xx


----------



## star25

Hi beneath! X


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Hi beneath! X

Hi love!


----------



## 3chords

star, that's quite the list! We don't have any big items yet, waiting for the anatomy scan, I see that as the last hurdle before spending real money haha. I do have a ton of clothes (some we bought and lots I got from a friend, still new with tags), a few receiving blankets, a sleep bag, toy bin and several packs of newborn Pampers that were leftovers from a friend.

Hi BMW! Hoping you are back here with us soon!!


----------



## beneathmywing

3chords said:


> star, that's quite the list! We don't have any big items yet, waiting for the anatomy scan, I see that as the last hurdle before spending real money haha. I do have a ton of clothes (some we bought and lots I got from a friend, still new with tags), a few receiving blankets, a sleep bag, toy bin and several packs of newborn Pampers that were leftovers from a friend.
> 
> Hi BMW! Hoping you are back here with us soon!!

Hi, sweety! Hope so. Got all my blood work done, just waiting for results now. Scheduled my appt with the nurse for the 11th. AF came on Saturday so hoping for my norm 28-29 day cycle this month, which will put me at baseline scan the last week of June!


----------



## star25

Shouldn't be long now then beneath, will have everything crossed for you :)

3chords, I think my list is growing everytime my sister wants to get rid of bits out of her house! 
My house is starting to look untidy until I sort the nursery lol


----------



## 3chords

Do you know what you're doing in the nursery?

I've settled on a paint colour (DH is colour blind and so he defers to me on this), like a bluish grey and will get white furniture. Will do a bunch of elephant stuff, DH and I both spent quite a bit of time in Africa and just love those noble animals.


----------



## faith77

Hi 3C. We're going for an off-White colour (jasmine white) on the walls. I'm planning to use beiges, soft yellows and light greens for accents. We're using an existing oak wardrobe and adding a new rail to save on buying a new one. We're having much needed new floors laid (think faintly white-washed wood) so my initial plans to buy white furniture is now up for debate. We're planning to get one of these cot beds that can be slept in till age 4 so once they're bought that's it. The buying begins next month once the sales kick in :).


----------



## 3chords

Sounds really nice faith! I love that colour combination. We will also buy one of those cribs that are convertible into toddler beds, it seems like the most efficient thing.

My plan right now is to have the anatomy scan on June 8 and hopefully that goes well - we see our OB the following week for the detailed results. After that we will clear out all the gym equipment from the room that will be the nursery and move it to the office (which will be cleared out and moved into the basement). My goal is to have the nursery completely stripped bare and prepped for painting by the beginning of July. Luckily my Mom, brother and his wife are all teachers and will be on vacation then and have volunteered to do the painting. Once the room is painted in July we'll go pick up the furniture. I don't think we need a lot of things, I hate cluttered rooms, so just looking for the crib, a nice big chest of drawers which can double as a changing station on top and a glider/rocking chair and footstool. Everything else will be accessories, like a few shelves with books etc.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Faith, Yayy for girls!!! :D So far I am using Vitamin E Oils morning and night. No stretch marks yet! Woohoo...

Hope everyone else is doing well! 

In term of babies's room, we are thinking tiffany blue color just as an accent wall. I did purchase a crib that's white on the sides and grey for the head and foot board. It is a convertible crib with the conversion kit included. I bought some clothes these past weekend since they were having a Memorial Day sale. So I grabbed a bunch of onesies for the girls (some premies and newborn), regular clothes, etc but only up to 3 months old. I am going to wait to see how fast the girls grow before I purchase any bigger clothes. We wanted the 4mom washtub since it measures the water temperature directly on the tub. My sister has one and she loves it. There are things that I want to buy but have to wait until we move. Lots going on these next two weeks between home inspection and closing of the house and then moving. I am so ready! 

So, I didn't have athlete's foot!!! I had to go to ER on Thursday night because by midnight I was on pins and needles. The ER doctor diagnosed me with PUPP. But I told him that my tongue and eye were starting to itch and my hands were swollen. Anyway, my mother in law changed our bed linens and THEN I figured out that the previous linen had fabric softener in it. I am allergic to fabric softener especially the one that has very strong smell. She washed those particular linens a few months ago and apparently the chemical was still around. I felt fine after she changed the linens! But my husband was so worried that I had Cholestasis, which could be dangerous for the baby. Then my sister told him about her friend who lost the baby at 7 months because of the cholestasis (very similar symptoms to what I had). So, I did do the bile test and every other tests that my doctors wanted me to take. 

So far so good! Babies are growing. My lower back hurts constantly now and my feet are starting to swell. I did buy a belly band yesterday and hopefully would get it soon so I can start wearing it. Current weight gain is a bit over 4lbs. I better start walking daily now :). 

Items that we purchased so far: 
- Side by side stroller
- 1 convertible crib
- Socks, bibs, wash cloth, onesies, and other clothing items. 
- Camera monitor for the room. 
- A bouncer
- A seat and play thingy
- Diaper bag..well..more like diaper bagpack :). 
- Play pen 
- A few swaddle blankets
- A couple of crib sheets
- Bath robes. 
- Nursing pillow
- A couple milk bottles
- A Support seat


----------



## star25

I love the sounds of the nurseries! I have a beige/cream carpet and white walls, so far I have a new small chest of drawers in there we got when we moved in and a new white single bed so that will come out for a cot that coverts to toddler bed, I'll keep the drawers in there and get another set with a changer on top and a rocker chair with foot stool too, im not sure on colours yet but will decide whwn look at wallpaper and will probably paper 1 wall and pain the rest ccolour to match then accessories depending on what colour I choose 

Ilt, sounds like you've been going through it but glad you are doing well :)
So exciting when you start to buy bits, my sister's bringing me lots of bits this weekend 

My boobs dont hurt as much today, is this normal? I'm probably just worrying as normal, I cant wait for a week tomorrow when I see midwife and hopefully hear heartbeat, I need some reassurance!


----------



## 3chords

star25 - my breasts stopped hurting a few weeks ago. It's normal as you move to the 2nd trimester, according to one of the books I have at home. My nipples are super sensitive right now but that's it.

I also no longer have to pee 3x per night! Yes! Still going once in the middle of the night but that's so much better. Finally that uterus is high enough that it's off my bladder.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, the room sounds lovely! I found it hard to do the arrangement until I purchase all of the items. Regarding BBs, mine stop hurting a while back. Once in a while, I felt pinching pains but nothing major. Sensitive nipples are still around though. 

Can't believe that all of us made it through to 2nd trimester! 

I am, however, ready for 3rd trimester! I have all of the symptoms of 3rd tri pregnancy. Swollen ankles and hands, lower back pain, and a little waddle :D. I am impatiently waiting for this belly wrap that I purchased so I can start using it and see if it can helps with my backpain.

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## FirstTry

My BBs are ginormous! And heavy! I think it's because I stopped breastfeeding only 10 months ago and my milk never entirely stopped. Hopefully, this means starting again will be easy. 

It's too early to think about these things yet, but one thing people don't tell you is how difficult it can be to breastfeed. If you're not able to, don't be hard on yourself. Only 17% of mothers in the U.S. do, but when you're struggling, it can feel like you're the only one having a problem.


----------



## star25

Mine ached a bit again last night so made me feel better lol, I'm going to try but ive also got some bottles my sister never used as back up so I'll see what happens 

Have a good weekend everyone :)


----------



## 3chords

FirstTry said:


> It's too early to think about these things yet, but one thing people don't tell you is how difficult it can be to breastfeed. If you're not able to, don't be hard on yourself. Only 17% of mothers in the U.S. do, but when you're struggling, it can feel like you're the only one having a problem.

I know quite a few women who have struggled and to this day still feel traumatized by their babies' first month or two because of this. I think breastfeeding is obviously best, I would hope to do it exclusively but I do think as a society we've almost swung too far the other way, where women feel shamed if they end up bottle feeding for whatever reason. I have a girlfriend whose son was born with a congenital diaphragmatic hernia, which was not diagnosed in utero. About 10 hrs after birth they were told his chances were 50/50 at best. Basically this happens when there is a hole in the diaphragm and the baby's intestines and up wrapped tightly around his lungs. The poor tyke had like 10 surgeries in his first year of life and spent the first 6 weeks or so in the NICU. He had to be fed a special fortified formula designed especially for his condition and they had to know exactly how much he ate, to the fraction of an ounce. So when she finally took him home, it was winter and she decided to take a stroll around the mall with him, and was feeding him in the food court when a woman came by and started telling her how formula is bad, how she really should seek support from lactation specialists, etc. My friend said she felt like shit, she had this baby who barely survived and that's the last thing she needed to hear. What a crappy thing to have happen. :nope:


----------



## FirstTry

Ugh, that's terrible, 3C! I hope the baby is now okay. 

I heard a story about a woman who had her breasts removed due to cancer and the lactation consultant in the hospital wouldn't stop trying to get her to attempt to lactate, because it was possible that some breast tissue remained. 

My first 6 weeks with DS were very difficult. I supplimented with formula after each feeding and then pumped to stimulate my breastmilk. Finally, I started producing enough, and life became much easier. But for some people that doesn't happen. It's MUCH more important for a baby to have a sane mom than breastmilk! You'll see what works for you when the time comes. 

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## star25

Just sharing some bump pictures, can't wait to get bigger!
 



Attached Files:







14+3.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 9









14w3.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 7









15+3.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## star25

Didn't see your previous post about your friend 3C, that's horrible I would be so angry, what right is it of anyone to comment on how you care for your baby, especially a stranger! why don't people mind their own business xx


----------



## 3chords

Star, that's a great looking bump! I think it looks just like mine did at that stage. :)


----------



## star25

Thank you 3c, sometimes I just feel chubby lol so it's nice to start seeing an actual bump! X


----------



## star25

Hi how is everyone?

I'm seeing the midwife tomorrow at 3pm and fpr some reason I'm nervous something will be wrong, I dont know why, maybe because it feels like ages since last scan I just cant shake the feeling something could be wrong! I'm such a worrier I need to pull myself together! 

Is everyone feeling movement now? I'm not yet, although I know it's early im so impatient!

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## FirstTry

Star: even though I felt movement 3.5 weeks ago, I haven't felt much lately. You're probably worried because it's been a while since you've seen the baby. But it's very rare for something to go wrong at this point. My home Doppler reassures me when I haven't felt anything in a while. Good luck for your appointment!


----------



## star25

Thank you first, I think your right, feels so long since seen baby males me nervous,I'm
At work til 2 so the morning should go quick and it will take my mind off of it xx


----------



## 3chords

star, I agree that it's very hard between scans. I haven't had a scan now in almost 3 weeks and it's driving me a bit bonkers!

I can now feel movement almost every day but it is very faint/subtle. I started feeling it around 16 weeks but it would be sporadic - feel it one day then not for 4 more days, etc. I can definitely tell that he is moving all over the place when I use the doppler though, so that's reassuring.


----------



## beneathmywing

Star -- I'm sure baby is just fine!!!

Just popping in to update you, girls. Autoimmune blood work showed I have elevated NK cells. Not 100 percent this is what caused miscarriage since very little studies on autoimmune and infertility, but since all my blood work was clear and chromosomes on the embie was good, this is the only red flag. I will be doing Intralipids with my FET. FX it does the trick. Got a positive opk today so little over two weeks now and I can get started. Hope I will be in here by end of next month celebrating with you ladies!


----------



## star25

Thank you all lovely ladies 

Beneath, sorry of silly question but what is intralipids? I bet you will be celebrating very soon, it's come around quick, some people say fets can be more successful too so I have every faith this will be your forever baby xx


----------



## CMo

Star I'm so glad it's not just me feeling that way. I'm exactly the same, can't help thinking there's something wrong. I've got the midwife of wed so hoping I calm down a bit if I hear the heartbeat!


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Thank you all lovely ladies
> 
> Beneath, sorry of silly question but what is intralipids? I bet you will be celebrating very soon, it's come around quick, some people say fets can be more successful too so I have every faith this will be your forever baby xx

Its an infusion via IV that helps lower the immune system so it doesnt attack the embryo.


----------



## star25

Beneath, that sounds good then, I have everything crossed for you all will be well xx

Cmo, I think it's because I'm starting to feel more normal that I started to worry something was wrong, our bodies cant win whatever they do! 

And everyone was right, just seen midwife and all was fine, she felt baby in the middle and we heard the heartbeat, at first all you could hear was the whooshing of the placenta, then heard the heartbeat coming through, from the heartbeat she thinks it's a boy lol and thats what I've been thinking last few weeks too, we'll see!


----------



## 3chords

Beneath - I also hope that you're back here in full swing in just a few short weeks. :)

We sort of unexpectedly picked up our stroller today! I registered at a store that has a once-a-year stroller day, always this same Saturday in June so we went to see what kind of deals were available and picked one up. Chose the Bugaboo Cameleon over the Uppababy Vista, pretty sure I'd have been happy with either but the Bugaboo just felt so much smoother to me on different terrains - they set up the event outside in tents so that you can try the strollers on pavement, grass, hills, curbs, etc.


----------



## FirstTry

beneathmywing said:


> Star -- I'm sure baby is just fine!!!
> 
> Just popping in to update you, girls. Autoimmune blood work showed I have elevated NK cells. Not 100 percent this is what caused miscarriage since very little studies on autoimmune and infertility, but since all my blood work was clear and chromosomes on the embie was good, this is the only red flag. I will be doing Intralipids with my FET. FX it does the trick. Got a positive opk today so little over two weeks now and I can get started. Hope I will be in here by end of next month celebrating with you ladies!

Okay, don't shoot me, but when I asked my RE about the immune stuff, IVIG and all that, he called it quackery. 

If you have had a successful implantation, including a chemical or early m/c, I think the vast majority of the time the problem is chromosomal abnormalities in the embryo. Testing the products of conception after a m/c or D&C is not necessarily going to reveal the abnormality because the embryo so small at that point that the lab might not be able to find it. 

I believe that this was the case with my D&C. The results were "normal female". I think that was likely my tissue, not the embryos. If it had been male, that would be a different story.


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Star -- I'm sure baby is just fine!!!
> 
> Just popping in to update you, girls. Autoimmune blood work showed I have elevated NK cells. Not 100 percent this is what caused miscarriage since very little studies on autoimmune and infertility, but since all my blood work was clear and chromosomes on the embie was good, this is the only red flag. I will be doing Intralipids with my FET. FX it does the trick. Got a positive opk today so little over two weeks now and I can get started. Hope I will be in here by end of next month celebrating with you ladies!
> 
> Okay, don't shoot me, but when I asked my RE about the immune stuff, IVIG and all that, he called it quackery.
> 
> If you have had a successful implantation, including a chemical or early m/c, I think the vast majority of the time the problem is chromosomal abnormalities in the embryo. Testing the products of conception after a m/c or D&C is not necessarily going to reveal the abnormality because the embryo so small at that point that the lab might not be able to find it.
> 
> I believe that this was the case with my D&C. The results were "normal female". I think that was likely my tissue, not the embryos. If it had been male, that would be a different story.Click to expand...

I know a lot of doctors don't believe in it.. But I've read and heard of lots of women who had failed implantation or early mcs and then were successful with intralipids so I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morning Ladies!

Good to read that everyone is well.

I finally feel better and able to enjoy this pregnancy more. MS is gone....finally 2 weeks ago. I'm starting to gain weight! Eekkk. Close on our house and waiting to get the keys on monday. Baby bump is definitely bigger. The notary asked me when I was due. Told her not until beginning of October. The look on her face was priceless. I didn't volunteer tbe info that I was carrying twins. A few minutes pass by and she asked me if there is 1 or 2 in there. LOL. Told her 2. So yes....Definitely getting bigger!

My ankles are starting to swell more often. I'm not sure what to do with it. It makes sitting down at work or anywhere really difficult and painful after a while. I did purchase a womb wrap to help alleviate the bump weight and love it! It's a bit complicated to wear but so comfortable compare to the belt. 

I'm so ready to move! I want to decorate the nursery and do a couple projects for the room. 

We went to a large consignment sale for twins yesterday and got a few things. Definitely happy to get the snap n go twins for $20 and a few other things for the babies. I'm definitely looking forward to their arrival but going to enjoy this pregnancy as much as I can since everything seems to be going well :).

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## 3chords

ILT, I'm also having trouble with my ankles and I'm quite a few weeks behind you! The truth is it's been very hot and humid here and my OB told me there is really almost nothing you can do about it in this heat. If you can get a pair of compression socks and wear them at night, that helps a lot. Also, I was told to drink 2.3 litres a day minimum, if you can have more than that, even better as it will help your kidneys not retain it. I'm assuming your blood pressure is ok, but with swelling, always worthwhile to check it just to make sure.

I put in an order for about $50 worth of a whole pile of clearance baby clothes from Carters. Free shipping and I had a $10 off coupon so it was crazy cheap. They should be here tomorrow or Tuesday.

Anatomy scan tomorrow - happy it's here and also have scanxiety as usual...


----------



## FirstTry

Beneath: I definitely understand that. If it happens to be the thing that works, you'll be happy you did it! Fingers crossed that this is your cycle!

ILT: glad you're starting to feel better. And getting bigger! Exciting!

3C: I had foot pain when pregnant with DS (and it seems to be starting again). Compression socks did the trick for me. I wore them all day. I can't remember if I slept in them too. 

AFM, tomorrow marks 4 weeks since my last bleed. The high risk dr said 4 weeks without bleeding means I'm back to normal :) :thumbup:


----------



## CMo

Morning ladies hope your all well.

Just back from the midwife. Got to hear our wee babies heartbeat for the first time. What an amazing sound! Could still cry just thinking about it!


----------



## star25

Ahh thats lovely cmo such an amazing sound xx


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies! I wanted to join here.. Been stalking :) 
I'm excited to say I am pregnant!! My transfer was 5/22 and the afternoon of 5/25 I got a faint bfp. That night frer showed a faint bfp and it kept getting darker! 7dpt I did a digital and it said "2-3" pregnant. My beta 10dpt was 609 and 12dpt was 2154. My ultrasound is in 8 days to confirm things. I think today is the start of "symptoms" as in feeling nauseous and just off. I ate some yogurt which helped some. I'm hoping this is a sticky bean!! I'm 5w3d today :)


----------



## star25

Yay mo, so happy your here with is xx


----------



## star25

Us


----------



## 3chords

Hi MoBaby! Can't wait to hear about your scan. I really have a strong girl feeling for you. :)

I had my anatomy scan on Monday. They wouldn't tell us anything, I really hate how the techs are not allowed to give you any info. And I don't see my OB until Wednesday so I wait another week for all the measurements. Baby was super active, turning and twisting and we got a nice tour of his organs, etc and some pics so that was great. Almost halfway!!


----------



## FirstTry

3chords said:


> Hi MoBaby! Can't wait to hear about your scan. I really have a strong girl feeling for you. :)
> 
> I had my anatomy scan on Monday. They wouldn't tell us anything, I really hate how the techs are not allowed to give you any info. And I don't see my OB until Wednesday so I wait another week for all the measurements. Baby was super active, turning and twisting and we got a nice tour of his organs, etc and some pics so that was great. Almost halfway!!

Awesome! My high risk OB always says that movement is a great sign...for everything (less likely that there are abnormalities, more likely that growth is on target, etc).


----------



## star25

Sounds like all going great 3c, glad scan went well 

Ive still got til the 26th June til mine, I'm so impatient! Feels like I'm getting bigger by the day at the moment and feeling more stretching going on which is reassuring, just wish I could feel movement as that would be so reassuring every day 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo!!! Congrats and welcome!! Let me know when is your EDD if you want me to post it on the front page. So excited for you!

Cmo, yaayy for awesome appointment. 

First, it feels good to not have to worry about bleeding anymore! :D. Yayy

3C, I hate waiting! Hopefully time flies for you. 

Nothing much going on with me. This friday I will have to spend about 3 hours at the hospital between ultrasound, OB appt, and Preterm labor class. Eekk. Starting next week, the nurse will call me on weekly basis to check whether or not I am in labor. Told my husband and sister that I talked to my nurses and doctors more than I talk to my mom! But, I am happy with the excellent care I received so far from my hospital. Couldn't ask for more :). Babies are growing...ankles are growing too! hahahahaha. And I definitely have gained some weight!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## MoBaby

I have bad news. Last night I started cramping. Bleed some and passed a large clot. Right after I passed the gestational sac. Cramping eased off after that and I had a scan this morning that confirmed the loss. I had an unofficial scan yesterday which showed everything was okay just yesterday afternoon too. So I'm not pregnant anymore. Heartbroken doesn't describe it.


----------



## star25

Oh mo, I'm so so sorry, honestly dont know what to say, I'm heartbroken for you, this is so unfair :hugs: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## 3chords

MoBaby I am so, so sad for you. I was completely sure this was your #2. :(


----------



## MoBaby

Me too.. My betas were amazing, the embryo was amazing, the transfer was perfect. We aren't sure what happened. I doubt the blood work will be conclusive. My theory is it was probably a female fetus and all my mc's have been females. I think I have a condition where I can't carry females and my body rejects them. So I feel like that's what happened. I'm at a loss. Im glad I have ds to cuddle with tonight.


----------



## 3chords

Yes, spend the evening with him, hope he gives you lots of tight little hugs.

You know, I didn't have a single normal female embryo when we did PGS. Not only were the females abnormal but they were seriously complex abnormal. The two normals were both boys and the other boy abnormals were not as significantly abnormal. Your betas were crazy high, do you think that might have signalled something was off? I just don't know what to think, I'm still stunned at your post. :(


----------



## MoBaby

My son was high like that too. I was 691 at 11dpt and over 2500 2 days later. My prior miscarriage I was 379 at 10dpt and 12dpt over 2200. The re believes I developed a huge bleed/sch which was the huge clot I passed then it caused the sac to be sheared off when it came off. It adds up b/c I passed the clot then minutes later the sac. My progesterone was checked today and it was at 39 (due to concern the PIO may have been bad or something).


----------



## FirstTry

I'm so sorry, Mo. I'm in shock. Everything sounded perfect. :hugs:


----------



## CMo

Mo I'm so sorry. Totally gutted for you! Xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Massive :hugs: Mo. So very sorry to hear that. This is so unfair. My OB did tell me the same thing yours did. SCH could cause miscarriage because it dislodged the sac. Unfortunately, they don't know what caused the SCH. This sucks. I am here if you need to rant or anything. Wish we live closer. :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Hey ILT, you're just days away from viability! Yay!!!


----------



## star25

Hello ladies, when you started to feel movement was it often? I swear I felt something Thursday night as I was laying in bed on my left side, I think it was it as it was to the side and wouldn't really feel it to front yet due to anterior placenta and I think the pressure of me laying on side made it easier to feel but dont think ive felt anything since, could it have been movement?

Hope your all well

Thinking of you mo xxx


----------



## MoBaby

I felt something weird starting about where you are star. I bet it is movement! It will get more frequent in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## star25

Thank you mo, just unsure with the anterior placenta probably why I havent felt anything since as would need to be to the side
How are you doing?


----------



## MoBaby

I'm okay. Thanks for asking. Still kinda shocked.
I had anterior placenta too :)


----------



## CMo

Right ladies I'm about to start with the first of my stupid questions......

Today's topic: bottle sterilisers

I'm planning to try breast feeding but probably more keen to express if possible. Been looking at sterilisers, do I need to get the same bottles as steriliser? Ie if I buy the tommee tippee steriliser do I need to get the matching bottles? 

And....if I express what do I express into? Straight into bottles or do you get collection bottles?

I clearly know nothing here, please help me!!


----------



## MoBaby

Cmo Breast pumps have bottles designed for them to pump into. You can usually use the bottle you pump Into to feed with if your LO will take that nipple. My tommee tippee sterilizer works with any bottle. Lo wouldnt take to tt bottles but did the medela ones that came with the pump so we bought more of those.

Breast feeding is easier than expressing well after you figure it out. So many parts and such when you pump. Obviously if you work then you'll have to express.


----------



## CMo

So could I express into the bottle that comes with the pump then pour it into other bottles?


----------



## MoBaby

Yes you could. There are even bags that hook to some pumps for storage you can pump Into but most will come with collection supplies. I would express into the bottles and store it in the fridge or pour it into the freezer storage bags (2-3oz at a time).


----------



## star25

I didnt really know all that but have tomme tippee bottles as my sister have them to me so I got a steriliser half price in mothercare the same and will get the pump too as like you cmo I want to breastfeed and express if possible, my sister's had a nightmare getting her lo on bottle so I dont want to leave it too long, thank you mo that helps xx


----------



## CMo

So how long can you store in fridge for and how long in the freezer?

Star I'm the same as you. Worried about baby not taking a bottle so I'd like to try get him/her used to both early on.


----------



## MoBaby

4-6 hours at room temp
7 days in fridge
7 months in freezer


----------



## 3chords

I think that I will rent a hospital grade pump. A few reasons. First, it's way more effective/efficient. Second, I will likely only breastfeed for 6 months (if all goes well) because we would like to do a fresh cycle IVF that soon and then bank some PGS normal embryos. We have 2 frosties left from our first cycle but they are not PGS tested and can't be PGS tested at this point and we are not willing to use them. So because of that it will actually be cheaper to rent the pump. Also, hospital grade pumps pump and stimulate production way more, so I will be able to bank frozen milk to keep using it beyond the 6 months.

Of course this is if all goes well and I don't have to go to formula for any number of reasons.


----------



## MoBaby

A Breast pump is $75 per month to rent here in U.S. i have a medela symphony that I still need to return (long story but i wasn't charged to rent) and it was better than the others but the other medela was just fine. I had low supply issues so I used it most of the time even at work. Look on ebay. You can get a preowned one pretty cheap and the hospital grade ones are the only ones approved to be used by multiple people since they are closed systems. In us Breast pumps are covered by is orange 100% except re ring hospital grade.


----------



## 3chords

I can get the Medela Symphony for $60/month rental and my insurance will cover up to $500/year, so all of it. I really don't want to buy it used when I'm not even sure how successful I'll be. Since insurance will pay for it either the rented Symphony or the purchased non-Symphony, I figure I have nothing to lose by renting the better one.

My friend who is a breastfeeding guru (her daughter lost almost all of her bowels 48 hrs after birth so could never breast feed but could take it by bottle) has told me that she noticed quite a significant difference between the best non-hospital grade Medela and the hospital grade so she just gave up on it.


----------



## MoBaby

yeah if insurance will pay for it I say do it. I agree there is a difference. The hospital grade sucks harder and faster and the mechanism is just better and stimulates natural better. The non-hospital grade does an okay job but I always had it up at full speed to do similar as the hospital grade on like 1/3 power. If I ever get the chance to breast feed again I would do a hospital grade in a heartbeat. Hopefully you will be super successful and get lots of milk. I had plenty/oversupply for the first 8-10 weeks then had a huge supply drop due to his palate which was not diagnosed despite me seeing lactation a few times. So he wasnt sucking efficiently enough to stimulate me to make more. And it was too late. My supply never increased ( I tried so many things! I almost went crazy trying) and he was taking 36-40 oz per day and I never made more than 20-24 oz per day and eventually it keep getting less and less (mainly due to work and stress there and not being given time to pump or eat) so at 5 months I called it quits. I only had enough frozen stored up for a week or so I believe.


----------



## 3chords

Yeah, that is super stressful - same thing happened to my Mom with me. I think you do the best you can and if you have to move on, so be it. My friend actually developed mastitis 5x and was told that if you have an oversupply (which not many women do), then it's actually better to use the cheaper pumps b/c the hospital grade ones will just make the problem worse.

How are you doing Mo? I know you must be reeling still from the shock of last week. :(


----------



## MoBaby

Still in shock somewhat. Still very upset. What sucks the most is the nausea is still hanging around. If I'm not pregnant I don't want to feel pregnant. I'm also concerned that I'm not bleeding. I stopped a few hours after I passed the gestational sac and had just done spotting. There was blood in my uterus at the scan. I go back friday for repeat hcg levels and ultrasound but I'm afraid if I don't bleed then the dr is going to want to do a d/c which I really don't want to do. But we are going to the Caribbean the weekend after next and I want this to be over by then.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morning Ladies, 

I haven't even consider any breast pump or anything. I think I am playing it by ears at this point. If I have milk to breastfeed, then Yayy..go twins. If I don't, then formula it is. So I haven't really do any research regarding bottles and breast pumps. Good info! Thanks ladies.

24 weeks!! Hopefully 14 more weeks to go :). Friday was a really long day for me. I had 3 hours doctor/ultrasound/preterm labor class all together on the same day. Afterward, we raced to go to our friend's wedding and stayed until 9:30. By end of the day, my ankles were swollen so bad...they were bigger than my calfs! lol. 

Babies are doing well. They weight about 1lbs 4 oz and 1lbs 5 oz. Growing the size at a singleton rate. My doctor was a bit concern on my weight gain though. I gained 3lbs in 2 weeks. She wanted me to try to slow it down even though I'd gained 7lbs so far. So more walking for me :). 

Mo, I hope everything settled before you go on your vacation!

Everyone else Hi! :wave: 

Sorry I can't write more. My stupid carpal tunnel is getting worse. Can't sleep at night because my hands were hurting...gaaaahhh...


----------



## FirstTry

Yay, ILT!!!! Congrats on reaching viability day!!!

3C: yep, hospital grade is the strongest. It's nice that insurance will cover it. I agree that you should start with that. 

Near the end of BFing, when my supply was in, I found that a hand pump was also really effective. I mean the non-mechanical, just squeeze it with your hand kind. I was really surprised. 

I also tried to wean at 6 months (for the same reason), but it took another month for my milk to slow. And I was sad to stop at that point, so I cheated and fed DS sometimes. I'm looking forward to BFing again, and I hope my milk comes in more quickly this time. I've actually been able to squeeze out a drop ever since weening 10 months ago.

Mo: I hope it all gets sorted quickly.


----------



## 3chords

ILT congrats on V-day! And on having big and robust girls! Hope they keep cooking for a long while. :)

FirstTry, how long did it take for your milk to come in?

MoBaby, I had a bit of a nightmare with my 2nd miscarriage dragging on and on so I needed the D&C in the end. I hope that your beta has plummeted and you can physically move on faster.


----------



## CMo

Mo I really hope things don't drag out for you. A break will be good to escape reality for a bit! Have you thought about next steps or is it still too early? Do u have anymore frozen? Xx


----------



## MoBaby

We have 2 frozen still but don't know what to do. That is the last transfer will would have as im not doing IVF again. I start a new job in September and technically I need to have a year there to get full mat leave so I'm thinking january transfer.but idk.

I started bleeding heavily with severe pain today so I think I'll be okay friday I hope.


----------



## FirstTry

3chords said:


> ILT congrats on V-day! And on having big and robust girls! Hope they keep cooking for a long while. :)
> 
> FirstTry, how long did it take for your milk to come in?
> 
> MoBaby, I had a bit of a nightmare with my 2nd miscarriage dragging on and on so I needed the D&C in the end. I hope that your beta has plummeted and you can physically move on faster.

Well, it took several days for my milk to start. I had to suppliment from day 3 because DS was jaundiced. Then, it took 6 weeks until I was producing enough to eliminate formula. That was 6 weeks of painful nipples and pumping and frequent feedings and all that glamorous stuff!

But then suddenly, it all started working and was suddenly easy.


----------



## MoBaby

I never once had sore nipples... That should have been a sign that something was wrong... But I just thought I was lucky.


----------



## star25

Thank you for all the breastfeeding advice, I'm so clueless!

Ilt, glad to hear babies are doing well :) not so good about the swollen ankles though :( sometimes my socks are leaving marks around mine and my feet get a bit puffy in my shoes after work but nothing too noticeable yet! 

Mo, hope you're ok and all will be fine by Friday, I'm sure you will make the best decision for what you want to do xx


----------



## faith77

Hi everyone :wave: 

I'm sorry I've not been posting that much. I've been stuck in the land of redecorating madness. We're done now. I'm hoping to get a cleaner in to help restore sanity before DH and I kill each other :p. We've been living out of black bags since the old wardrobes were dismantled. Guess who's not able to find anything to wear most of the time? :rofl: anyway good problem to have I say. 

Happy V day ILT. :flower: so sorry to hear about your carpal tunnel. Would you give acupuncture a go? 

Mo - I'm so so sorry for your loss :(. 

One month to go and I finish work - whoop! Bad news is that I have to work with the bully I mentioned during the first tri. Sigh.


----------



## star25

3c, glad I'm not the only one thinking about how soon to do another cycle, ive waited long enough for this and hopefully a fet will work again!

Faith, good to hear from you, how are babies?


----------



## CMo

Are many of you planning a second cycle/second baby?

I've always said I'd do as many cycles as needed to have one baby but probably won't do another full cycle for a second. I've got one frozen embryo that I might think about using but if that failed that would be me. Don't know if I could justify paying out all the cash for a second cycle and I think we can afford one baby comfortably but don't know about 2.


----------



## 3chords

I think that I would like to have more than one baby but would be happy with one. DH on the other hand came from a large family and it is very important to him to have more than one. So we have committed to doing another cycle. Unfortunately this means stimming all over again as we have no PGS normal frosties left (and we don't want to use the 2 frosties that are untested). So it will be an expensive and painful endeavour. I am not willing to do more than that one fresh cycle (and FET to follow) so basically has to work or we'll have one.

I had my 20 wk appointment and got the results of the anatomy scan. Everything is totally perfect! Baby Roar is measuring 6 days ahead. I still can't believe it, I always feel like there will be something wrong. All the bloodwork was great too (we got the Down Syndrome tests last time and got spina bifida results this time) so not really much to do now, just wait for our 24 wk appt.


----------



## star25

Cmo, me and dh would love a big family, ive got 7 fronties and will try again as soon as im ready, obviously I'll be grateful for one but will keep trying but I wont do another fresh cycle of they dont work 

3c, great news! I'm like you always expecting something ro be wrong! I cant wait for my scan next Friday


----------



## faith77

Both girls are now kicking as if "....and everyone was Kung-fu fighting" is playing on loop in my belly. I'm enjoying it so far :). 

We've started on the nursery. Cot beds have been set up and we got the buggy with 3 attachments - car seats,carry cots and seats, bassinets, bedding and mobiles. I'm yet to buy things for the hospital bag. Anyone bought what to wear on leaving the hospital? And for your babies?


----------



## CMo

Faith glad to hear babies are doing well. Did you say you finish work next month? Is that to start maternity leave?

I've bought a few neutral outfits but not thought as far as hospital bag. Does anyone know if hospitals in the UK supply nappies etc while your there or do you take your own?


----------



## 3chords

I haven't bought a whole ton of clothes - we did get quite a few things from some friends but I will wait until after the baby shower because people typically bring loads of newborn clothes. Haven't really thought about the going home outfit because all the clothes in the stores now are for the summer and I'm in Canada so he'll definitely need something warmer at the end of October. I'll probably look for a cute outfit in September when the fall stuff comes out.


----------



## FirstTry

faith77 said:


> Both girls are now kicking as if "....and everyone was Kung-fu fighting" is playing on loop in my belly. I'm enjoying it so far :).
> 
> We've started on the nursery. Cot beds have been set up and we got the buggy with 3 attachments - car seats,carry cots and seats, bassinets, bedding and mobiles. I'm yet to buy things for the hospital bag. Anyone bought what to wear on leaving the hospital? And for your babies?

I just wore maternity clothes. You'll still be big, like at least 6 months pregnant.


----------



## star25

Ive bought a few neutral bits too and my sister has given me some and quite a few cute knitted cardigans made by her Lo's nan, I wont buy anymore til he/she is here now and use 1 of the outfits ive fot fpr coming home, afm it will probably be leggings and a comfy jumper! 

How is everyone? I feel like nothing has changed for me the last few weeks, no new symptoms just a bit bigger lol, looking forward to next Fridays scan 
I'm off work atm for 10 days so dh hasnt worked either, last few days have been lazing around the beach under my big umbrella and a book so feels like I'm having a good break 
Hope you're all well xx


----------



## CMo

Hey ladies hope you're all well!

I'm busy stocking up on little bits and bobs for baby when I'm out shopping and need advice. I'm not a snob at all, I'm normally one for buying cheaper brands rather than more expensive options but baby stuff seems to be different for me.

What do you think about shops own brands of:
1- nappies, pampers or shops own brands? I've heard that asda little angels and aldi own brand are good. Any advice?
2 - baby toiletries, the snob in me has been buying johnsons baby wipes, bubble bath etc only because they've been on offer but what do u all think of shops own brands?

I know in time I'll end up probably trying cheaper options but just wondered if any of you have previous experience/ advice?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Ladies! 

Sorry I dissappeared for a bit. Carpal tunnel finally put me on short term disability and make my right hand useless.can't type much, hold a spoon longer than 10 minutes, or drive comfortably. Otherwise it's been pretty busy on my side. We finally moved. So still busy trying to unpack both of our stuff and trying not to do too much. I'm on preterm labor watch until 37 weeks...I think. Lots of restrictions. No cooking more than 20 minutes, no vigorous cleaning, have to lay down twice a day to check for contractions, no heavy lifting, and can only do 2 loads of laundry per day. I still walk 30 minutes on daily basis and did my first prenatal yoga last saturday. 

Faith, I can relate with the kicking. Babies are kicking much stronger now. They are on track with their weight and as big as a regular baby for each of them. My OB expected them to be 10% smaller but ....no...2 regular size babies in my belly. 

Before we found out that we were having twins, we were planning to do an FET 6 month after I gave birth. Now, well...if we win a lottery, we might try for a 3rd kid :). 

I bought some clothes for the girls already but in multiple sizes. Might need to buy more newborn clothes though. But almost finish with buying all the items needed for the babies. We did get a few nice toys from garage sales and consignment sale. Going for another consignment sale this weekend. I think toys and other durable items don't need to be brand new. I'm excited to decorate the nursery. Anyone is done with the nursery?


----------



## FirstTry

ILT: so sorry about the carpal tunnel! But glad the babies are doing great. 

CMo and ILT: I use a lot of Target brand products for my DS, including soaps and diapers and formula (from months 7-12, after I weened...it was 1/2 the price!).

The majority of DS's clothes and toys were used, either from relatives, purchased from my local moms group, or even a few items from Goodwill (outfits for $0.50). 

I insisted that car seats and the crib mattress be new, for safety. The mattress concern is mildew or mold. I didn't want DS breathing it as he slept.

I assume that no one has been posting because our pregnancies are going well. Hooray!!!


----------



## CMo

I'm the same as you first, mattress & car seat was the only thing I was really desperate to be brand new. We ended up with new pram, cot etc since no one we know has one they're not using. My friend is giving me her breast pump and a few bits and pieces so I don't need to fork out on something I'll maybe not use for long.

Nothing new to report from me, 20 week scan is a week on thurs. beginning to get a bit of a bump finally. It's good not to just look fat!


----------



## star25

Cmo, I'm unsure on brands but 'o'd say the nappies were worth a go to see how they are, ill probs get Johnson's toiletries but when theyre on offer can be as cheap as own brands, also with Tesco you can get the points and double the vouchers, so far ive got about £50 in vouchers and will keep saving them til they do a boost on baby bits and double them up! 

Ive got most things new and only things I haven't is what my sister has given me but everything I have got has been on sale, I'm going to get my tommee tippee breast pump from amazon as its only £50 as half price

Your scan is the day before mine cmo, I cant wait but as usual im scared! 

Ive just babysat my 3yr old nephew and 8month old niece for 24 hours to give my sister a break, getting the practice in and it went well :)

Ive made a list of what else I need to get from the mothercare app and working my way through it when I see things on sale 
Ive been waiting 3 weeks for my furniture and made 4 phone calls last week where someone was meant to ring me back and didnt 4 times, I'm about to e mail a complaint and the hormones are making me really angry about it! Otherwise I havent started the nursery yet 

Ilt, your carpal tunnel sounds awful, just glad you and babies are generally well and they're a great weight!


----------



## faith77

CMo said:


> Faith glad to hear babies are doing well. Did you say you finish work next month? Is that to start maternity leave?
> 
> I've bought a few neutral outfits but not thought as far as hospital bag. Does anyone know if hospitals in the UK supply nappies etc while your there or do you take your own?

I'm self employed and my contract ends next month. Getting a new one with a bump would be a challenge. I'm also tired of standing on the train - yes, my lot stare intently into their iPads, kindles and if you can their eye, it's quickly adverted. A 'baby on board' badge plus the bump no longer carries much swagger :(. 

My lovely friends have asked that I prepare a baby registry list so they can chip in which is nice. Buying 2 of nearly everything does add up. 
Has anyone had their fundal height measured yet!


----------



## 3chords

ILT - I have also developed carpal tunnel. It is really affecting me at night, I wake up like 100 times with totally numb or tingling hands. It also sometimes creeps in during the evenings if I'm not moving around a lot. If it starts to impact my daily activities I may also have to go off work early.

star25 - we also haven't started the nursery yet although DH has emptied out 75% of the furniture from that room and will do the rest this weekend. Then I will put tape over all the woodwork and my brother and SIL will paint in July (they are teachers and will be off work). I don't want to think about furniture until after it's all painted because it's a pain in the butt to move things around.

faith77 - so nice (and generous!) of your friends about the registry. :) I have had my fundal height measured at my 20 week appointment and it was a bit over 20 cm which made sense as I am measuring 6 days ahead according to the anatomy scan. I imagine you are measuring well ahead with two babes!


----------



## CMo

ILT carpel tunnel sounds awful. Hope your doing ok.

I've keep getting pins and needles in the top of my left thigh. Normally when I'm on the go at work. It's now started feeling more like a sharp burning sensation.

My next question for you all....are you going to use baby monitors? Any advice on best ones? Ones for sound or ones that detect movements?


----------



## faith77

Cmo - I'm on the hunt for a monitor too. I hear the Tommy Tipee one is good - the video one with a pressure sensor as well. I'm not able to find one for twins yet so we might have to buy two which won't come cheap :(. Ho- hum. 
If you want the link, let me know and I'll dig it out.


----------



## star25

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...ke+sparkle&dpPl=1&dpID=41OEtM-7akL&ref=plSrch

Dont know if that will wwork cmo but if not search 'annke sparkle' on amazon and look at top one on list, not sure what they're like but absolute bargain!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo, yayy for bump! Mine was little for 5 months then it grew overnight. Now people can see for sure that I'm pregnant. More like....when are you due kinda question lol. 

First, I have no problem using target products. I heard their diapers are pretty good. I think we'll try a pack of each brand to see which one we like the most. Especially costco one since they are the cheapest. 

3c, try the wrist brace. They are very helpful. I have to wear them 24 hours now. Cold compress on the wrist also help. Hopefully yours won't get too bad.

Faith, my doctors never bothered to measure my fundal height :(. I'd love for them to do that but they prefer ultrasound. 

For baby monitor I bought Summer Infant with dual screen. So the monitor has a split screen. Perfect for 2 babies. 1 monitor with 2 cameras. I finally bought the other crib. Am thinking to start babies' room next week. I currently have weekly called from my nurse making sure I'm not experiencing preterm labor, biweekly appointment with the OB, and monthly ultrasound to measure the babies. Then, we are taking a tour of the labor & delivery unit tonight. I also signed up for breastfeeding, newborn care, and labor and delivery classes. It seems that things are starting to pick up on my side. My doctor did tell me that they would induce me at 38 weeks if there were no sign of labor. 

I was looking forward to things being normal again. But who am I kidding! 2 kids on my way....nothing is going to be the same anymore but I'm looking forward toward the challenges :)


----------



## star25

Hi ladies, 20 wk scan went well ( well 19w 2d scan) 
Everything is looking healthy and we caved and found out the sex and were having a girl! So shocked as was certain it was a boy, just glad everything is healthy 

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Star, congrats!!!!! How exciting.


AFM: I started my bcp last night so finally started the FET cycle! Hopefully I'll be popping in in August with bfp news!


----------



## star25

Thank you beneath, thats great news for you, you'll soon have your bfp! Xx


----------



## faith77

That's splendid news star :). Like you, I was so sure I was having boys cos' of my hunger pangs. Congratulations!!! I'm so glad your scan went well too. Another 5 weeks or so and you'll be celebrating V-day :D. 

Beneath - so,so happy for you. Will be keeping fingers crossed for you for an August BFP :hugs:


----------



## CMo

Aw star congratulations! A little girl is fab!

Beneath so glad your starting again. Got everything crossed for u! 

I've got my 20 scan on Thursday. I'm convinced it's a boy I'm having but going to keep it a surprise!


----------



## faith77

Good luck on your scan Cmo :hugs:


----------



## star25

Cmo, you could be surprised as I was, more shocked than when I got my bfp I was that convinced it was a boy!


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks, girls! 

Good luck at the scan, Cmo!


----------



## 3chords

Congrats star!! Count me in with the shocked crowd when we found out it was a boy. I totally thought we were having a girl! So much for mother's intuition, heh.


----------



## star25

Thank you 3c, obviously no intuition over here lol, just glad all is healthy x


----------



## CMo

I think I'll be mega shocked if it's a girl. Absolutely everyone thinks I'm having a boy. Don't know if I think it's a boy or if I'm just going along with everyone else! Determined not to find out on thurs tho so another 20 weeks to wait!


----------



## star25

So have we got 5 girls here now and 2 boys so far?


----------



## 3chords

I think that's the count! Girls are dominating for sure!


----------



## star25

So exciting xx


----------



## FirstTry

I had my anatomy scan yesterday. Baby looks perfect! Big head like his brother, the rest about average. The SCH (or maybe two) is still there, but Dr didn't seem concerned because I haven't bled in 7 weeks. 

:thumbup:


----------



## star25

Great news first, lots of scans going on now :)


----------



## 3chords

First, that sounds great! So happy all the scans seem to be going fairly routinely.


----------



## star25

Morning ladies, just wondering how high it's possible to feel movement at this stage? Just because I can feel something on my right side but it's more under my ribs, could just be everything getting squished but it's only when I sit down so could it actually be the baby lower down but feels higher when I'm sat?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, congrats on the little girl! I'd think that you'd feel movements at this point. Try aying down and drink something super cold. It usually makes mine move :).

First, yayy for an awesome scan and no bleeding! I actually just found out a couple of days ago that my bleeding issue was called placenta previa. 

3c, Faith, & Cmo...hi :)

BMW, hope everything is going well with you.

I had to go to labor & delivery a couple of days ago since I had non stop contactions for over 1 1/2 hrs. Everything is ok so far after spending 6 hours on the triage bed, 2 cervix checks, and an ultrasound. I did have my first experience eating while on the hospital bed :). The babies were giving the nurses a hard time. They kept kicking the heart monitors and moving away from it. So they have to come in every 15 minutes to readjust the monitors. I was very uncomfortable laying on the narrow bed with 2 monitors strapped on my belly and non stop kicking and punching. We did get to see the babies on the screen though. The doctor was laughing because they were so active but at the same time you can see that they have their own personality already. Baby B....she will be my drama queen. As soon as we saw her, she blinked and put her hand on her forehead lol. Baby A was yawning, a little more quiet, and upside down. Her head has been down for the past 2 weeks. They were moving constantly for 6 hours. The next day, they stayed pretty quiet until Daddy started to say the alphabet to them. I have my biweekly appt today. Pretty sure the girls are not coming out anytime soon. But it doesn't stop me for feeling super unprepared. Our house is still a mess. Still have a gazillion boxes to unpack. Cribs are not assembled and their room is still piled with stuff. We finally purchased 2 baby car seats last night and it made me feel a bit better. 

Still dealing with the carpal tunnel. I did find out from a triplet mom a baby bottle called Podee. It's a self feeding bottle. Definitely will get a few of them. I like the thought that I can have both hands to hold and bond with my babies instead of holding a bottle. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## faith77

Hi everyone :wave: 

It's V-day today for me. I've got a scan as well. Gulp!
Will write back once it's all over ......

:hugs:


----------



## star25

Ilt, I think my anterior placenta is still stopping me from feeling anything really as dont feel a lot :( sure it will Start soon, she was wriggling around like anything at scan, have another scan at clinicon Tuesday so I'll ask again then 

Glad babies are well, you must be so excited, hope the next few weeks go quick for you although not too quick so your not prepared! 

I cant wait for time to fly by and meet my little one, especially in this heat! 

Faith, yay for v day! Hope scan goes well :)


----------



## faith77

On the train now heading in. 
Star - my placenta is also anterior. I didn't feel a thing until 22 weeks. I know how worrying it can be. :hugs:

Here comes a tunnel ....


----------



## star25

Thank you faith, probably take longer as it my first too, last scan at clinic they said maybe 18-21 weeks so I'm keeping everything crossed it wont be long!


----------



## 3chords

My placenta is anterior and I do feel him every day (and have for a while) but they are not super strong kicks. My assumption is that boys are more aggressive in there haha.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Actually, the girls kicks & punches just got stronger about 3 weeks ago. Now, I can see my stomach moves everytime they kick and punch.

Yaaayy Faith for V day! Another milestone pass :)


----------



## CMo

Hey ladies

Scan today went fab. Baby looking very comfy and measuring correctly. Never found out the sex so still another 20 weeks to wait! Was lying upside down on its wee tummy! 
Lady doing scan couldn't decide if the placenta was just blocking the way a little for baby to come out so she's going to scan me again at 36 weeks just to be sure but she thought all was ok.

Are any of you booking a 3d/4d scan?


----------



## 3chords

I won't be doing the 3d/4d scan, mostly because I find them a bit creepy haha. Though some people really do get amazing photos out of them.


----------



## kaye

Hi ladies
 
How are you all doing? 

Can't beleive we are all over half way. It felt so far away at the beginning

I also have anterior placenta am but can't still feel movement and kicks and baby was kicking the remote control on my belly yesterday.

I am team pink too! I thought I was having a boy. 

Take care ladies xx


----------



## CMo

3chords thank god someone else thinks they're creepy! Thought I was the only person in the world! The only reason I'm thinking of getting one is because it's a long way to go now without a scan, although now I'll get one at 36 weeks. With having 3 scans so far I'm thinking I'll drive myself nuts with worry if I don't keep seeing the baby. Although we will get to hear the heartbeat with the midwife and hopefully I start to feel some movement soon! The clinic in edinburgh has a half price sale just now so it's only £69 for the basic package so I'm still thinking about it, def wouldn't pay full price for one!

Congratulations Kaye! Another little girl for us!!

I'm more convinced I'm having a boy now since there are so many girls amongst us! DH is convinced he saw a wee boy bit on the scan at the very start. God knows how as the woman was whizzing about so quick that there were bits where I didn't even have a clue which part of the baby she was looking at!


----------



## star25

Hello all, great news on scan cmo, I wont book a 3d scan as im having a scan tues as part of the clinical trial I done and they change the screen to 3d as well as normal, I saw her 3d at 14 weeks so will be so different next week 

Kaye congratulations! Such good news 

I'm getting fed up of not feeling movement :( will ask at next scan , I'm
Probably just being impatient, sometimes I think I feel something but nothing certain


----------



## kaye

I find lying on my back at 10 ish at night is her most active time. You will feel her soon x


----------



## star25

I think I may have just felt 2 faint kicks, on the side so could have been, lets hope ots starting to happen now! I probably missed all the fluttering stage because of the anterior placenta as this felt more like a kick xx


----------



## star25

Beneath, how are you? How long do you take bcp for?


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Beneath, how are you? How long do you take bcp for?

Hi sweety! I am good. Last pill is tomorrow night. I started Lupron on Thursday. My next appointment is on the 9th and then I start the Estrogen. It's going by!


----------



## star25

That is going quick beneath! lots of luck to you xx


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> That is going quick beneath! lots of luck to you xx

I know it is! It feels so strange not worrying about follies and the day in day out doctor visits though!


----------



## 3chords

Beneath - you'll be done this cycle in no time! I also think that time goes by way faster in the summer.

CMo - I'm also only getting one more scan, at 32 weeks. I do find it strange, especially because I had so many early scans. But now that I feel him moving every day I feel a bit less paranoid. And I do still have my doppler to confirm the heartbeat is there anytime I want.

I just assembled the Mamaroo I bought brand new on Kijiji. I'm surprised by how little room it takes - I mean that was a main reason for getting it but in person it's even more impressive, so yay! Now that I've confirmed it works fine, I will pack it back up so it isn't collecting dust. I will also do all the taping/prepping of the nursery walls this week as we're getting them painted on the 13th. I think that it will feel a bit more real then!


----------



## star25

Fets are a lot easier beneath, although mine actually took longer than stimming but still easier :)

3c, I was thinking about starting painting nursery next week, dont want to leave it too long, waiting fpr dh to take apart a single bed thats in there though so could be waiting a while! 

My sister gave me loads of newborn babygros and vests so I now have about 30 newborn babygros amd over 20 vests! Luckily I will only be dressing her in babygros and knitted cardigans for the first 3 months as it looks so cute and will save dressing in more proper clothes til about 3 months or so, especially as it will be winter anyway, also got quite a few of the sleeping bags so wont hAbe to put on too many blankets at night, I'm just getting so imaptient already, I know time has been going quick ao I just hope it carries on!


----------



## star25

Morning ladies, hows everyones weekend been? 

I had weekend off for a change,meant to be every other but we're short atm and as I only work 8-2 shifts now its not so bad, had a quiet one, yesterday walked dog, housework and then babysat my nephew whos 7 and took him to see the new Jurassic park, thats the thing with being pregnant youre first on the list for babysitting as they know you've got nothing better to do while they go out on the town! This weds ive got my other 3 yr old nephew and 8 month old niece overnight which I dont mind as my nephew likes to sleep about 13 hrs a night lol if not more and my niece will wake once or twice, mainly for a bottle but that just gives me more practice!

Ive got my scan at clinic Tuesday so looking forward to seeing my little girl again and it will be my last scan, next midwife appointment 24 day's later so no doubt I'll have a panic in that time until I hear 
heartbeat again unless I'm feeling proper regular movement by then! 

When does thurs tri start? Is it different for UK and US as sure ive read either 25 weeks and 28 ?


----------



## CMo

Hey ladies 

Had a good weekend so far. Had a friends hen night last night, def strange being the sober one for a change!

Still not sure if I'm feeling any movement yet. Been drinking ice cold drinks and eating ice by the bucket load to try and make baby move!

We're going to start the room in 2 weeks. We both have 2 weeks off so going to decorate our room first then the baby's. Think we might just do it cream for now and buy curtains, light shade etc once baby is here so we can get a colour. Won't be using the room for the first few months anyway so plenty of time.


----------



## star25

I feel tour frustration on the movement cmo! Sometimes I think I have flet something but then I dont feel it again for days so think it must be something else lol


----------



## FirstTry

CMo: I feel him most when I lie on my back, and rolling left and right to wake him up helps too. Good luck! 

Beneath: so excited to see your BFP!

Star: (you may already know this, but) due to the risk of SIDS, the only blankets baby should have are the wearable ones, like a sleep sack. In the crib should only be a mattress that fits snug and a tight fitting sheet.

We gave DS his first blanket at over 12 months, and it's hand knit with lots of tiny holes, so even if he got tangled in it, he could still breathe. We gave him a small pillow at 16 months.


----------



## FirstTry

AFM, we had an Amnio done two weeks ago tomorrow. This baby better be perfectly healthy. I couldn't handle if he were not. I expect partial results this week and thd remainder next week. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## CMo

First sorry if I missed something but why were u having amnio?

Now I knew about not using blankets for babies just the kind of sleeping bag sort of things that they wear but what do u use for newborns in Moses baskets to keep them warm?


----------



## star25

Hope results go well first, I'm sure they will be perfect 
ive got a few of the wearable sleeping bags so will just use them, my upstairs is always quite warm so shouldnt need anything else 
I'm going to get all new mattresses for the crib and Moses basket my sister has given me


----------



## 3chords

I will get a few Aden & Anais sleep bags and a friend gave me a Grobag sleep bag which I'll use in my bassinet.


----------



## FirstTry

CMo said:


> First sorry if I missed something but why were u having amnio?
> 
> Now I knew about not using blankets for babies just the kind of sleeping bag sort of things that they wear but what do u use for newborns in Moses baskets to keep them warm?

Well, you usually swaddle a newborn on top of clothing. That should be enough. Some people swaddle babies until they can roll over (about 3-4 months), but my DS would break out of the swaddle, so we stopped after 2 weeks. You'll figure out what works best for your baby :)


----------



## FirstTry

CMo said:
 

> First sorry if I missed something but why were u having amnio?
> 
> Now I knew about not using blankets for babies just the kind of sleeping bag sort of things that they wear but what do u use for newborns in Moses baskets to keep them warm?

The PGS testing company recommends amnio to confirm their results (I think it's for liability). And my DH is anxious about possible issues due to my translocation, though it shouldn't be an issue given the PGS results. Anyway, I hope this is just overkill.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo, I was considering having a 3D scan so that my MIL could get a bit more involved. I think some of the places also offer regular scan but advertised it less since it's cheaper. 3D is definitely weird looking :).

Kaye! Congrats on the little girl! 

First, yay for the negative amnio result. Can totally relate!

Sorry for the lack of personals. I hope everyone is doing well. 

The hospital room is my permanent home starting a couple of days ago until I give birth to the twins. Unfortunately, baby A's water broke at 3:10am on Wednesday. I had been feeling weird the past few days but didn't have any major contractions. Just lots of tightening and feeling like I need to pee all the time. It also felt like my lower stomach was a bit heavy. Anyway, we rushed to our hospital, admitted to triage, and the RA took samples from the cervix. We were told that the samples were negative for amniotic fluid. I explained again that I was in deep sleep when I felt gush of liquid coming out, rush to the bathroom while the liquid kept coming, sat on the toilet and felt another big gush followed by a few small ones. It didn't smell like pee. It was clear and felt a bit sticky. So the chief of OBGYN came in and redid the test 30 minutes later. Cervix was closed but my water did break (rupture). My contractions started as soon as DH put me on the wheelchair and pushed me toward the double doors of the hospital (45 minutes after my water break). Mild contractions only. 

Because of the rapture, I have to stay at the hospital due to risk of infections. I was given magnesium to stop contractions, IV, antibiotic, and steroid for the babies. Now we are just waiting. Every day they stay inside is a win :). We are crossing all of our fingers. Luckily, we bought everything already. Just need to put it together but that can wait. So that's my experience with preterm labor. Hopefully no one else will experience it.


----------



## kaye

ILT - how scary!!! Hope your ok and babies stay in for as long as possible. Thinking of you x


----------



## beneathmywing

Omg, ILT! Sending prayers your way!! Hope those little girls stayed snugged in as long as possible and come out as healthy as ever!!! Fx!


----------



## FirstTry

Oh no, ILT! Thank goodness you are past 24 weeks and that you recognized what was happening and made it to the hospital. Praying for your little ones!!!


----------



## 3chords

ILT, I am thinking of you and your little girls! I hope they stay in as long as possible (and healthy) for them so that they arrive nice and big. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Ladies. There was no time to be in panic mode these past couple of days. We spoke to various doctors, including the neonatalogist and my pernatalogists. They were all very nice and explained things thoroughly. It seems like a regular occasion to them and it definitely calmed me down. We were given 3 different scenarios and waiting to pass the first one, which was...let's get through friday and if you are not having contractions that means that you have no infection and babies can stay longer. I'll be 28 weeks on monday and so looking forward to it. 

Luckily, we painted the babies room....tiffany blue color as an accent wall only. We have white and grey cribs and other white furniture in there. I washed the majority of the clothes and glad that I bought a few premies clothes. Otherwise, we are still unpack for the house! My diaper pail is coming today. Anyone ever used a Bubula before?


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, ILT!

If they are in the NICU, you will have time to get your house ready.


----------



## star25

glad to hear you're getting well looked after ilt, hope babies stay snuggled for a bit longer but I'm sure they will be fighting fit when they're ready to meet their mummy xx

I had my scan on Tuesday and all is well, at the clinic they scan in 3d too but only managed to get one good pic in 3d as she literally wouldn't keep still the whole time
also last night I felt a definite kick and a few today, for once it wasn't something I could be mistaking for something else and it was at the front so she's probably strong enough for me to feel it being placenta or she kicked just under placenta

ill post scan pic later as wont work, hope everyone else is ok


----------



## star25

think its worked
 



Attached Files:







21w.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, that's what we were thinking too! Thankfully my MIL has been a big help. 

So far the babies are staying in. Yayy. They've been pretty active so hopefully no infection on my side so we can keep them in longer.

I did just find out that I was anemic. It gaves me restless leg syndrome. It's not painful but very annoying when your legs kept twiching at night by itself!

Star, awesome scan! Love the 3D! It feels weird to start feeling them move huh? I think that's the 1 thing that I will miss the most regarding pregnancy :).


----------



## 3chords

ILT - yay on the babies continuing to cook. Stay in girls! And frankly for me, feeling the movement will be the ONLY thing I miss about pregnancy hahaha!

star - pretty cool to see the little face!!


----------



## star25

Thank u ladies, shes a cutie as all are babies are :)

Good news ilt, bet you cant wait to meet them, though just not yet! 

3c, I only really feel kicks when I'm laying down atm but thats more than what I was and its in the middle so the placenta isnt stopping me feel them anymore


----------



## 3chords

That's great star! My little guy is also active when I lie down on my side. His movement is much more predictable now, I can tell when he's sleeping and when he's awake. My DH is kind of a hyper on-the-go person so I feel like this baby will be much of the same.


----------



## faith77

Ilt - just catching up and saw your post. I'm so sorry to hear what happened. I'm glad you've got the right people round you to explain what's going on. Will be praying for you :hugs:


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies. Just catching up on everyone's posts.

Ilt what a time your having! How are you? Babies behaving and staying put?


----------



## 3chords

Hi CMo! How are you doing?

ILT, I hope all is well and babies are still baking and you're not too uncomfortable on bed rest.

Not much happening here. Have my 24 week appt with my OB tomorrow. Almost at viability day!


----------



## FirstTry

Yay for viability, 3C!!!

Thinking of you, ILT. 

AFM, the first round of Amnio results came back normal :dance: The second round should be in this week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## star25

Hi cmo :)

3c good news for viability day! 

First, good news too! sure nxt results will be perfect too


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi ladies, I try to keep up with the thread on daily basis. It's a bit difficult to type with a carpal tunnel right hand and IV on the left :).

First, I'm sure the second set of test result will come with flying color.

3c, yaayy for V day.

Cmo and Star, are you ladies enjoying feeling the babies move?

On sunday, we had a little scary moment. I had been feeling a little pressure on my stomach throughout the day and didn't think much of it. At 11pm, I started to feel a bit of pinchy feeling on my lower ab & decided to tell my nurse. They called the OB and we did pelvic check, which was closed. But they moved me to labor & delivery unit for precaution & monitoring. As soon as I get there and have the monitors strastrapped on my belly, probably about 10 minutes or so, I started to feel contractions. They were 2 minutes apart at one point so they gave me magnesium to help protect the babies brains but wouldn't stop labor if it happened. Both babies were head down at that point. I have to admit that I was scared to death of the thought of giving birth. Luckily, the contractions slowed down and now I'm back to bed rest. 

Then yesterday, while the nurse was checking the babies heartbeat, she suddenly told me to lay on my left side and gave me an oxygen mask. I thought that was weird and DH perked up because babies usually have good HBs. Before we know it, another nurse came in and was told by my nurse to page the on call OB bc Baby A's HB seemed to decelerate. I was sucking the air from the oxygen mask like crazy. I could feel the nervousness of the nurse through her hands since she was holding the monitors. I saw DH's face turned white. Luckily the OB showed up in 5 minutes, calmed everyone down, and grabbed the ultrasound machine. Thankfully the babies were doing fine & the nurse just freaked out a bit. Phewww. 

But so far we are doing good and we are taking it day by day. Every day the babies stay inside is an accomplishment and 3 days less in NICU. I told people that I'm growing babies so I'm going to eat whatever they give me so they can gain a bit of weight. But so far, I've only gained 10 lbs. Hospital food is too healthy! :). 

I hope everyone is doing well! Things that we are willing to go through to complete our families :)


----------



## star25

Awww ilt you're really having a nervy time of it at the moment aren't you, but your right every day babies stay put is an accomplishment and you're already doing the most amazing job of being their mummy, probably why they cant wait to come out for mummy cuddles! 
I am enjoying the movement, I love it but only really feel a few kicks in the evening or when I'm
Bed but not really during the day, is this normal? Last night I didn't really feel anything too strong either so now I'm worried something's wrong, I thought I would worry less when starting to feel movement, is this normal too? I hate having to wait til the evening to see if I feel something :(

Hows everyones shopping doing? There was a sale on at mothercare in uk so ive pretty much got everything now lol, probably need some 0-3 month clothes but my mum's worried there will be nothing left for her to buy! Though shes knitting cardigans as it will be winter and 1 of them will be her going home outfit, only things I need to get are a travel cot as we do have weekends away etc and I'm planning a hol after Xmas, I know what one I want to get bit it's out of stock at the mo
My sister is giving me her rainforest play mat and jumparoo both which are only a few months old and Xmas presents from my mum 
I'm just getting so impatient but I know theres 18 weeks to go yet! 

How are everyones bumps? I swear mines bigger some days than others, was talking to a girl working in a shop the other day and I didnt notice her bump at first behind the counter and she didnt see mine but then she was laughing as couldnt bend down to get something and it was like she had a massive bowling ball on her front and she was only 27 weeks, made me feel tiny! 
I'm gonna take a pic in a min in the same top I had on and took a pic of at 14 week's and see the difference!

Hope youre all well xxx


----------



## star25

Ive just felt a big quick so not so worried now :)

Ilt, hope you're still doing well xx


----------



## CMo

Ilt sorry to hear about your scare but I'm glad the babies are staying put!

Star this lack of movement is really stressing me out too. Sometimes I feel what I think is a kick and like you it's only at night then it seems there's nothing for days. Wish I knew for sure what I was feeling!


----------



## 3chords

ILT, those are eventful days for you! So, so glad the babies are still hanging in there, I know from my friends who had preemies that every day is a pretty big victory at this point. I can't believe you've only gained 10 lbs, my goodness I wish I could say the same and I only have a singleton! Though I do hear you about hospital food. Can you bring anything in from the outside?

star & CMo - our little Roar is pretty regimented about when he moves as well. In the beginning it was mostly evenings, now I can tell when he is sleeping or awake. I think you will see increased movement day by day. As for shopping, we have the stroller, car seat and winter car seat cover, swing and bassinet and a bunch of clothes, mostly what we were given by other people and some we bought. We will have our baby shower on August 30 so I think that I will hold off on buying more clothes until after that time b/c ppl tend to bring a lot of newborn clothing to these things. We got the nursery painted this week and will go look at/pick out furniture this Saturday.

I also spent most of my night at L&D after taking a terrible fall in the kitchen, I slipped on the wet floor next to the dog's water dish. Baby was fine, no contractions (they monitor 4 hrs post-fall) which is a huge relief.


----------



## star25

Cmo, sounds like we're in the same boat, I think 3c is right though, they will get more often and stronger as Time goes on, we'll just have to try not to stress x

3c so glad u and baby are ok, what a fright for u 
Thank you for the advice on movement, I worry then feel a random kick and feel better again! X


----------



## star25

Hi ladies, when does third tri start and is it different in th e us and uk?

Ilt, how are you and babies today?


----------



## 3chords

In Canada third trimester starts at 28 weeks.


----------



## star25

I think it's probably the same here, cant wait to be that far along!


----------



## 3chords

Me too!

I forgot to say I got my c-section date - October 28, a Wednesday, at 7:45 am. 14w6d to go!


----------



## star25

Wow 3c not long to go at all! How exciting :)


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, Ilt. You're doing a great job!

Star: in my experience, everyone buys you clothes, especially newborn to 6 month size. So, hold off on buying. Worst case, Carters delivers in 2 days. When you're breastfeeding at 3am, you have plenty of time to buy things online, if necessary!

Exciting, 3C!

AFM, the nurse gave me unofficial amnio results: the baby is normal :dance:

10 more days until viability! When I was bleeding from weeks 6-12, I never imagined things would go so smoothly from weeks 12-22. I feel lucky and blessed.


----------



## star25

Great news first on the results! :) 

I have got quite a few bits but it's hard to resist after waiting so many years for this! I better not start shopping online lol 

Ilt, how are things going?


----------



## 3chords

Yay FirstTry! What a huge relief it must be to have that final chromosomal sign off. :)

ILT, hope things are well with you and the girls.

I am just biding my time until vacation on August 1. We are taking two weeks off and going on a road trip to coincide with my BIL's wedding. Can't wait, work has been brutal. Some days I really don't know how I'll make it to 37 or so weeks at the office. BUT they have hired my replacement on contract that starts in August as they want us to have overlap of files so maybe that means I can take it easy the last few weeks I'm at work...


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

3C, yayy for scheduled C section. Approx. 14 weeks to go! Time flies faster during pregnancy. I remember when we were busy with IVF injections and all the wait that we had to go through. Cheers ladies for making it this far.

First, definitely looking forward to V day for you. 

Star, I agree with first. Not saying that you can't buy stuff but people will buy you clothes whether or not you asked for it. We've received a few gifts from family and friends and we are not eveven going to do a baby shower. We were planning to throw a "Come meet the babies" party so we know for sure what we were going to need. 

29 weeks ladies. So far babies are still inside. Both of them are heads down already and the possibility of vaginal birth increased tremendously. To be honest, I'm scared of the thought of pushing out 2 babies in such a short time. I asked my Dr. What would happened if I get tired after the first one? Can I have a red bull? She laughed at me. I was actually pretty serious :D.

I'm still a bit anemic so need another bag of iron in me. So far I have 2 bags already. Still bring catagorized with mild pre eclampsia. Babies are kicking harder now and we only have to do 2 NST (non stress test) daily. Blood test every 3 days and hopefully they'll take out the needle for IV and other liquid meds tomorrow. I'd like my hands back please.

So far I've lost 5lbs since I've been in the hospital. Total weight gain for this pregnancy is a bit less than 5lbs. They feed me well though. Always have complete breakfast, lunch, and dinner with snacks in between. Ice cream after NST and 2nd dinner 2 hours after I finished a tray of food. Barely move from my small hospital room. But, my stomach is getting bigger. Will definitely be done by 34 weeks according to my doctor. Here is my current bump.
 



Attached Files:







2015-07-19 10.32.52.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## faith77

So glad you and the girls are doing well ilt. You've been on my mind. How's your BP now?

Lols at the red bull request. I'm with you on that one. I'm on maternity leave now and have been catching up on episodes of "One born every minute ...." - I've seen three twin deliveries so far. Yup! I think a red bull drip might be a good idea :rofl:


----------



## faith77

That's great news first on the test results :). Not long to go till V-day :D.


----------



## star25

I posted a longer reply earlier and lost it!

Glad you're doing well ilt, certainly not long now, however you give birth you will be amazing, you're already doing so well and what a great bump!


----------



## star25

New series of one born every minute starts tomorrow night!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Ohhhh...I'll definitely be watching that show. Love it!

My BP goes up and down on daily basis but never really too high. I think its the protein in my urine that push it over the edge. 

My bump has definitely grown these past 2 weeks. I wasn't able to tell until we took that pic. There is no full length mirror in the hospital room! 

Ladies, definitely pack a sweat shirt for your DHs. My nurses have been telling me that your body temp will stay pretty high after delivery. I can walk around w/ a sleeveless dress & DH is covered from head to toe w/ blanket lol.

How are you doing Faith?


----------



## FirstTry

ILT: you're doing great! Already a hard working mama! If you are able to deliver vaginally, hopefully the first will clear the way for the second and she'll just pop out :thumbup:


----------



## CMo

ILT glad babies are doing well. Not be too long until you meet them. So exciting!

Think I'll watch one born this time. I've never before cos other people having babies used to just remind me that I wasn't! 

Can you believe how far we've come! This time last year we were just handing in samples of sperm and waiting for our initial hospital consultation in sept, now I should be getting ready for a midwife appt but don't want to get up cos wee baby is moving about lots as I'm lying. Truly a miracle when u think that the odds are automatically stacked against you when they give u only a 40% chance of IVF working. As you can tell I'm deep in thought today lol


----------



## star25

Cmo, I still sometimes suddenly think to myself oh yeah I'm actually pregnant!
So unbelievable, my due date is 1 yr and 2 weeks after my EC, our little miracles!


----------



## 3chords

I also can't believe it. Last July we were having a miscarriage from the first IVF cycle (at 10+ weeks). I was so down then, I just didn't see how we were going to ever get there. Incredible how much can change in a year.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hear hear ladies! I'm hoping to see a few more from our old IVF group. Hopefully BMW will join us soon! I should go back and check on them a bit.

I am pretty confident that we are all going to be awesome parents. We have years to watch how other people deal with their kids. DH and I already discussed how we want to discipline the girls, what we envisioned for their future but nothing set in stone, etc. DH already looked at the schools around our house and what kind of sports that they could join. He said that he wanted to do swimming lessons with the babies called Daddy and Me when they are babies.


----------



## 3chords

Aw that is so cute! And I agree with you, I think we've all probably had a lot more time to really contemplate having a baby and being parents than many other people. So while it sucked to have to be on this journey, it will be worth it in the end.

My DH used to play AAA hockey until he tore his achilles tendon so the one thing we'd both love is for him to teach the little guy how to skate. Plus I have to admit I nearly die of cuteness when I see Timbits hockey (the little toddlers and 3/4 year olds playing especially). They can barely stay up on the ice and kind of waddle around. So adorable.


----------



## star25

Hey ladies, I'm panicking again as didnt feel much movement yesterday and today maybe a small kick that I could have imagined but thats all, is this normal? I'm going to call midwife if dont feel anything more tonight, hate all this worry, soon as I start to feel ok something sets me off!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Hear hear ladies! I'm hoping to see a few more from our old IVF group. Hopefully BMW will join us soon! I should go back and check on them a bit.
> 
> I am pretty confident that we are all going to be awesome parents. We have years to watch how other people deal with their kids. DH and I already discussed how we want to discipline the girls, what we envisioned for their future but nothing set in stone, etc. DH already looked at the schools around our house and what kind of sports that they could join. He said that he wanted to do swimming lessons with the babies called Daddy and Me when they are babies.

Thanks for the shout out, ILT! I'm here. I'm silently lurking and patiently waiting to join you ladies again. I have my lining check Friday and transfer Wednesday if all is well! FX!


----------



## star25

So exciting beneath, good luck with lining check! Xx

Just felt something so ill stop freaking out for a while:blush:


----------



## CMo

Star I was at the midwife today and she said that before about 24weeks feeling movement can vary from day to day cos it's still not strong movements. She said we should see a good pattern from 24 weeks on.

I'm still not sure what I'm feeling. I think it's wee kicks but could still be my imagination. Wish they were stronger so I knew for definate.


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> So exciting beneath, good luck with lining check! Xx
> 
> Just felt something so ill stop freaking out for a while:blush:


Thanks, hun!

Hope you start feeling a lot more movement soon for some reassurement!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, I have all my fingers crossed for you!

Star, what Cmo said. I didn't feel lots of movements until a few weejs ago. Before that, I noticed that they were usually kicking around noon and night time. Especially after food and our night walk. Plus, you usually don't do movement counts until 28 weeks. But glad that you felt movements :).

Cmo, I felt more movement if I lay on my left side or when I close my eyes and concentrate a bit.

First and Faith, how are things?

3c, I'm picturing little toddlers in the ring. Bet it's too cute!


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies, always make me feel better, also had about 5 strong kicks this morning in Bed so I'm happy again :)

Hope you're all well today xx


----------



## FirstTry

star25 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm panicking again as didnt feel much movement yesterday and today maybe a small kick that I could have imagined but thats all, is this normal? I'm going to call midwife if dont feel anything more tonight, hate all this worry, soon as I start to feel ok something sets me off!

It's all normal, including the part where you freak out! If you were feeling tons of movement every day and then stopped feeling it, that would make me worry. But it sounds like you haven't reached the tons of movement stage yet.


----------



## FirstTry

Fingers crossed, Beneath!!!

AFM, all is well :)


----------



## faith77

Important FYI for everyone. We just bought this last month and have not anchored it to the wall yet. Operation get-DH-to-get-it-sorted is underway. Aka get whining and nagging :rofl: 
https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...epair-recall-chest-dresser-tipovers/30497445/


----------



## faith77

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, I have all my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Star, what Cmo said. I didn't feel lots of movements until a few weejs ago. Before that, I noticed that they were usually kicking around noon and night time. Especially after food and our night walk. Plus, you usually don't do movement counts until 28 weeks. But glad that you felt movements :).
> 
> Cmo, I felt more movement if I lay on my left side or when I close my eyes and concentrate a bit.
> 
> First and Faith, how are things?
> 
> 3c, I'm picturing little toddlers in the ring. Bet it's too cute!

Hey ilt :flower:,

Good to hear from you :hugs:. How are you doing? The girls? Has your ob proposed a birth plan yet? Too early for me now. I have to wait till next month. 

I'm doing okay. I'm finally putting on more weight - the tweedles are fine - the frequency of the kicks are increasing. Loving it but it still freaks me a bit (this is what happens when you watched Alien as a teenager way too many times :rofl:). 
Like you, I get movement after meals :). 

I've got my whooping cough shot coming up next week. Planning to get it done late in the week so I can use the weekend to recover. Heard stories of it hurting a lot afterwards. Are you going to get one? 

Planning to raid mothercare today to make the most of what's left in the sale. I just realised most of my friends who'd planned to buy items off my registry are on holiday and so most of the items I selected are sold out. Sigh :(. #firstWorldProblems. 

Is anyone attending any breastfeeding classes?

Fxx


----------



## star25

Hi faith, I'm sure u will get dh on the case quick! 
How was the mothercare raid? 

How is everyone else today? 

I'm feeling better as had non stop kicks and movement yesterday and more this morning before I got up, my next midwife appointment is a week Monday, cant believe I will be nearly 25 weeks by then!


----------



## 3chords

faith - I also always think of Alien when I feel the baby move. It really is such a bizarre but cool thing!

I failed my glucose challenge test on Wednesday so I did the full glucose tolerance test today. To be perfectly honest I am expecting to fail it because this is very genetic in our family - my Mom and her Mom both have/had type 2 diabetes, my Mom failed the tests when pregnant with me and I tested my fasting blood glucose level with my Mom's blood monitor this morning and juuuuust failed. So I suppose when I inevitably get the results on Monday it will at least be a borderline fail? I'm readying myself for diet modification, I figure it's less than 14 wks to go and low carbs never killed anybody. I'm already having a c-section anyway so if I do have GD and baby is on the bigger side, shouldn't matter much. Of course I want to avoid other issues...always something to worry about!


----------



## FirstTry

Hi 3C: that's the right attitude. It's just about managing your diet and maybe taking meds. As long as you manage the glucose, it's a non-issue. I had GD with my DS and followed a very strict diet. But I still had to take medicine for my fasting glucose. In the end, my son was 50th percentile for weight!


----------



## 3chords

Thanks FirstTry, that's great! Did he have any respiratory issues? That's really my only other big concern.

I'm "lucky" in the sense that because my mom is type 2, she has followed strict meal plans for many years and I can just hop on that bandwagon and follow her lead.


----------



## FirstTry

3chords said:


> Thanks FirstTry, that's great! Did he have any respiratory issues? That's really my only other big concern.
> 
> I'm "lucky" in the sense that because my mom is type 2, she has followed strict meal plans for many years and I can just hop on that bandwagon and follow her lead.

Fortunately, DS has never had any medical issues :dance:


----------



## star25

Hi all 

3c, I have mine in Aug, fasting the night before then have a 2 hour wait after drinking the drink, I'm gonna be soo hungry and bored that morning! My grandad was type 1 and my brother is type 1 so a bit of a worry, the other evening I felt strange all of a sudden too and pretty sure it was because my sugar levels had gone too low, was so weak shaky and felt Ill but it wasnt the hunger type feeling, had some orange juice and sweets and felt better after, fingers crossed were both fine!


----------



## 3chords

star, I think you are at a lower risk if you have type 1 in your family than type 2 so I hope all goes well for you!

I officially got diagnosed with "borderline gestational diabetes". I juuuuust failed the fasting and 2 hr test but passed the 1 hr test. I am hoping to see an endocrinologist this week, else it will be in 2 weeks after my vacation. They didn't seem concerned about the timing since I was already going on a meal plan and my numbers don't warrant medication at this point. Will still be good to see the endocrinologist regularly for monitoring.


----------



## FirstTry

3chords said:


> star, I think you are at a lower risk if you have type 1 in your family than type 2 so I hope all goes well for you!
> 
> I officially got diagnosed with "borderline gestational diabetes". I juuuuust failed the fasting and 2 hr test but passed the 1 hr test. I am hoping to see an endocrinologist this week, else it will be in 2 weeks after my vacation. They didn't seem concerned about the timing since I was already going on a meal plan and my numbers don't warrant medication at this point. Will still be good to see the endocrinologist regularly for monitoring.

I knew nothing about diabetes when I got my diagnosis. And I cried for 3 days straight, while walking the neighborhood after every meal. I was quite a sight for the neighbors!

It's good that you already understand so much about controlling your sugars. Good luck!


----------



## star25

Thats a shame 3c but sure you know what you're doing to take best care of yourself 
Thats the thing about it being in the family, you understand it and know what to expect, think thats why wasnt worried about the stimming injections as my brother has been injecting his insulin every day since he was 10 so I didnt feel I could complain about a couple of weeks! 

Getting so many kicks and movement now, a lot more regular yay!


----------



## CMo

Star glad you're getting more movement. I'm the same now, think they're probably about strong enough at night for dh to feel. I'm noticing a wee pattern developing as well. Only slight movement in the morning then get a few kicks around lunch time and dinner time then really lively about 10pm. I'm glad I'm noticing a pattern but also find myself clock watching and panicking if I don't feel anything at the normal times.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi ladies, I'm glad to hear that everyone is doing well. Sorry for the lack of personals. It's been a long few days.

So the babies are out! They decided to come out on Saturday night. They weight 2lbs 6 oz and 2lbs 8oz. If only they could hold on for a few more weeks, they would have weight close to 5lbs I
each. Both of them are doing really well in NICU. We are going to start skin to skin contact for both babies today and they started their formulas yesterday. They both have full set of dark hair. I'll try to write what happened soon. Now, I'm just busy breast pumping every 3 hours. Lack of sleep and starting to feel like a cow :p. I'll touch base soon. Time for another pumping session.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes -- OMG! YAY! Congrats, hun!!! So so so happy to hear they are doing well! Can't wait to see pictures of them. Hope you are doing okay!!! xxxxx


----------



## CMo

Ilt that's amazing news!! Congratulations!!! Glad to hear babies are doing well! Can't wait to see pictures of our first babies on the thread. What did you call them? Xx


----------



## 3chords

Congrats ILT and welcome to our little world girls!!


----------



## kaye

Congratulations ILT!
glad to hear babies are both doing well. Look forward to seeing pictures x


----------



## faith77

Wow!!! That's great news ilt!! Congratulations to you and DH. Can't wait to see the pics. Do get some rest and post when you can. :hugs:


----------



## star25

Amazing news ilt! So happy for you all and that babies are doing well! Xxx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Congratulations ILT!! Glad to hear your girls are doing well and look after yourself x


----------



## beneathmywing

Hey girls! Transfer is tomorrow!! For those of you who did progesterone supps, were you told to put it in the morning of transfer? I was told to, but Ive been hearing mixed things.


----------



## CMo

Good luck BMW!! Not sure about suppositories. I think I held off and took it after my transfer rather than in the morning if I remember correctly xx


----------



## star25

Good luck beneath, I always done mine at night so just carried on as usual like that, exciting time for you! Xx


----------



## faith77

Good luck bmw :hugs: 

It was okay to put it in on the day of transfer. I expect it would have dissolved by the time you get to the clinic. Given that you're aiming for a thick womb lining, I'd say go for it.


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks girls!!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hope 2day goes well BMW! Will be crossing everything for you during your 2ww x


----------



## FirstTry

Congratulations, ILT!!!!

Good luck, Beneath!


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks girls! All went well and I am PUPO with twins!


----------



## faith77

Awesome news BMW. I remember ate walnut and loads of avocado during my 2ww to help.

Keeping fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## star25

Yay beneath! When is otd? X


----------



## beneathmywing

faith77 said:


> Awesome news BMW. I remember ate walnut and loads of avocado during my 2ww to help.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for you :hugs:

I plan on doing the same! Had avocado last night!




star25 said:


> Yay beneath! When is otd? X

8/7 ;)


----------



## star25

Everything crossed for you beneath :) xx

Ilt, how are you and babies? xx

I was just at my nephews bday party, went to wwalk outside the community hall and managed to slip and fell right on my bum! At the same time with my 9month old niece in my arms, only I can manage to be so clumsy then start crying ( along with my niece) that ive harmed the baby, went to maternity to check and all is ok, heard heartbeat and now shes kicking away wondering what all the fuss is about! 
I'm staying in for the rest of the day now feeling sorry fpr myself and my grazed elbow :(

Hope you're all having a good weekend?


----------



## FirstTry

Sorry you had a tough day, Star. But glad all is okay.


----------



## faith77

:hugs: to you star. So sorry to hear about your accident. These do happen - I almost fell headfirst into our lit bbq yesterday whilst tripping on a step. Glad you got checked out though xxx


----------



## star25

Thanks ladies, I'm going to be as careful as possible, I'm so clumsy anyway, just want Nov to be here now, I know it's too early for getting impatient but I am!


----------



## CMo

Aw star what a nightmare! Glad u and baby are both ok! Don't know about u ladies but I often find myself quite off balance when I stand up. I stumble about a fair bit!

Ilt how are you and the girls getting on? Hope everything is going well

Not much happening with me, bump has just grown out of nowhere. It's nice people can see your pregnant and not just fat!


----------



## 3chords

Sorry to hear about the fall star. I had one of those and also got checked out ok but it was scary when it happened.

Loving our vacation, we are in Quebec City and it's as lovely as always. A little slice of Europe...


----------



## faith77

Apparently our centre of gravity shifts because of the bump. So we should expect to be somewhat clumsy. Don't be hard on yourself. 

When DH heard about the fall, guess what he asked first - "How are the babies?" 
I've been signing my messages "Cargo" ever since to tease him. Teach him to remember I still count :rofl:


----------



## star25

Thank u ladies :) had to be when my dh was away for a friends bday all night too 
I know what u mean faith, when my dh came home yesterday he was saying hello to the baby and kissing the bump more than me! It's cute though so I'll let him off

I do find I get a bit dizzy standing up and more clumsy too! 

3c enjoy the rest of your hol, lucky lady! 

Cmo, I'm the same, not much happening apart from looking bigger which is nice and feeling more regular kicks, sat eve could clearly see them through my dress and a couple of big ones, typical dh wasnt here and last night she was quieter or nearer the back and lower down so he still hasn't felt or seen them yet!


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi girlies! 4dp6dt today and got a bfn this morning, I know it's still early, but still bummed! For you girls who did fet, when did you get a bfp?


Hope you are doing okay after the fall, star!


----------



## CMo

BMW i know it's a horrible feeling and everyone is probably telling you this but....it's still really early. I never done fet but my bfp was 8dp3dt and it was faint then. I would think another couple of days and you'll see that second line. I'm confident of it! Xx


----------



## star25

Hi beneath, mine was 5dp5dt fet but was a real squinter! You're not out yet lovelie xx


----------



## beneathmywing

I got a faint line this morning!!!! I want to make sure it isnt an evap tho since I tested with a cheapie so testing again tonight and if its darker ill get a frer tomorrow!! I soooo wanna be back in the bump group with you girls!


----------



## star25

Thank you beneath, im doing ok, went for check up today as had less movement last night and this morning but all is ok, though still not feeling much this evening shes probably changed her sleep pattern to worry me!


----------



## faith77

BMW I was 8dp3dt and I had to hold the test (FRER) at angle under a spotlight before I saw a very very faint line. 
Fingers crossed that your line gets darker :)


----------



## FirstTry

beneathmywing said:


> I got a faint line this morning!!!! I want to make sure it isnt an evap tho since I tested with a cheapie so testing again tonight and if its darker ill get a frer tomorrow!! I soooo wanna be back in the bump group with you girls!

Yay!!! Post a pic! If it is pink, it is not an evap. That's the same day I got my squinter!


----------



## beneathmywing

Here it is! This morning's and this afternoon's.. definitely darker! I will pick up frers tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







attachment.php.jpg
File size: 2.7 KB
Views: 52


----------



## star25

Yay beneath! My cheapie looked more like a bfn and when dipped a frer in the same urine there was more of a line so you will definitely get a better result with a frer even if you dome it today would probably see more, so exciting! Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Yay beneath! My cheapie looked more like a bfn and when dipped a frer in the same urine there was more of a line so you will definitely get a better result with a frer even if you dome it today would probably see more, so exciting! Xx

Yeah todays wasnt much darker than yesterday but my urine was a little diluted. I will pick up a frer for this afternoon afer acupuncture today!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Just want to say a quick hi to everyone else while breast pumping :p. BMW, looks like you'll be joining the rest of the ladies in no time! Yayyy. I'll try to write more tomorrow.


----------



## FirstTry

beneathmywing said:


> Here it is! This morning's and this afternoon's.. definitely darker! I will pick up frers tomorrow.

I hope this is it for you, BMW!!!


----------



## CMo

25 weeks today!! How did that happen? Where is the time going??


----------



## faith77

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Just want to say a quick hi to everyone else while breast pumping :p. BMW, looks like you'll be joining the rest of the ladies in no time! Yayyy. I'll try to write more tomorrow.

You've been on my mind ilt. Hope you and the girls are doing well :hugs:. Looking forward to hearing from you :)


----------



## star25

Cmo I know it's flying by, I literally cant wait for November! 

Ilt, hope you and babies are well xx


----------



## Rosina

Congrats on your girls ILT! 
Fingers crossed that line gets darker BMW!!

I bet you're all getting big - I know I am :) I hope you're all doing well.


----------



## beneathmywing

Rosina said:


> Congrats on your girls ILT!
> Fingers crossed that line gets darker BMW!!
> 
> I bet you're all getting big - I know I am :) I hope you're all doing well.


Hii hun! My beta was a little low yesterday at 35, but my line is so so much darker today so fx my next beta is nice and high!


----------



## CMo

BMW just looked at yesterday's line and it looks amazing!! So glad spotting has stopped!

My friend had 2 embryos transferred a few years ago and had some bleeding early on. At her 7 week scan she had one heartbeat and has a perfect little boy now. She was convinced her bleeding was the second embryo which hadn't attached coming away. Doctor couldn't say if it was though but just her thoughts. By the looks of your line I would say at least one little one has settled itself in for the long haul! Looking forward to your numbers on Tuesday x


----------



## beneathmywing

CMo said:


> BMW just looked at yesterday's line and it looks amazing!! So glad spotting has stopped!
> 
> My friend had 2 embryos transferred a few years ago and had some bleeding early on. At her 7 week scan she had one heartbeat and has a perfect little boy now. She was convinced her bleeding was the second embryo which hadn't attached coming away. Doctor couldn't say if it was though but just her thoughts. By the looks of your line I would say at least one little one has settled itself in for the long haul! Looking forward to your numbers on Tuesday x


Aww thanks hunnn!!! I hope my little bean is nice and snuggled in there :)


----------



## FirstTry

Thinking of you and your second beta today, Beneath!


----------



## beneathmywing

I'm back, girls!!!!! Beta went up to 169 today! 42 hr double rate. So content with that.


----------



## FirstTry

beneathmywing said:


> I'm back, girls!!!!! Beta went up to 169 today! 42 hr double rate. So content with that.

Yay!!! Are they going to do another beta or is u/s next?


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> I'm back, girls!!!!! Beta went up to 169 today! 42 hr double rate. So content with that.
> 
> Yay!!! Are they going to do another beta or is u/s next?Click to expand...


They said no need for another beta since my number went up nicely. Ultrasound is in two weeks at 6w4d.


----------



## FirstTry

beneathmywing said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> I'm back, girls!!!!! Beta went up to 169 today! 42 hr double rate. So content with that.
> 
> Yay!!! Are they going to do another beta or is u/s next?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said no need for another beta since my number went up nicely. Ultrasound is in two weeks at 6w4d.Click to expand...

:dance:


----------



## star25

So happy for you beneath!! Xx


----------



## CMo

Congratulations beneath!! Welcome back where you belong!!

Ladies I am totally knackered at work! 12.5 hrs on your feet is not good! I've still got 9 weeks to work after this week! Anyone have finish dates yet?


----------



## beneathmywing

Thank you, girls!


----------



## FirstTry

CMo said:


> Congratulations beneath!! Welcome back where you belong!!
> 
> Ladies I am totally knackered at work! 12.5 hrs on your feet is not good! I've still got 9 weeks to work after this week! Anyone have finish dates yet?

Do you get some long paid leave? I can take unpaid leave, but my job (which is actually a very senior role) does not offer any paid leave. I plan to work as long as I can and then take 4-5 months off. 

I'm starting to get lower back and hip pain, sometimes it's pretty bad. Anyone else? The nurse just said use a heating pad and take Tylenol.


----------



## star25

Cmo, I'm planning on leaving 26th Sept when I'll be 32w 3d, im beginning to struggle, I only do 6 hour shifts but the residents we care for are high need, especially when theres a certain few who dont get on and argue and attempt to get physical with each other, it's hard to remember to stay away and rely on the other carers to deal with it! 
I'll leave 26th Sept and use my 5 weeks hol then start maternity leave end of Oct, counting down the next 6 weeks! 

First, I keep getting back ache, have done for a while, it was higher up but it's down much lower like my coxyx, only thing that helps is laying down, I'm also starting to feel more tired now which is better for sleeping at night than what I did 

How is everyone else?


----------



## 3chords

Checking in from my vacation - DH is answering work emails by the pool so I decided to splurge and surf a bit. It seems like everyone is doing well!

BMW - welcome back! So happy to have you in our midst again.

CMo - I'd like to work as long as possible so that I can take more time off on the other end. Right now I am planning on going until Oct 9, that would bring me to 36w1d and would give me 19 days off before the c-section. I have one week of vacation left that I would take at that point and then I'd do a full 52 weeks of mat leave + 2 weeks of vacation before going back on Oct 31 next year. At least that's the plan.

I have been very good on my vacation in terms of diet. I've had dessert twice - at the rehearsal dinner and the wedding (DH's brother) but otherwise have really abstained from sweet, sugary stuff. It helps massively with keeping within a good carb intake as it's the easiest thing to cut out (well for me, the hardest). I have to admit I sometimes have moments of great bitterness about this gestational diabetes thing because I am in good physical shape, normal BMI and even now as I'm entering the third trimester I am keeping very active. I've walked the dog every single day of this pregnancy (anywhere from 25-60 mins a day), we went hiking on our vacation, they were gentle or moderate hikes of no longer than 2 miles each but still! And then I often read here about women who have horrific diets, eat 2x the calories needed, etc and they are totally fine. I know this is genetic and I can't control it, just sometimes feel sorry for myself.


----------



## CMo

My finish date is the 14th oct, I'll be 34 + 5 then got 4 weeks holiday and maternity leave starts 16th nov which is the week baby is due, then planning a year off.

First you ladies in the U.S. Seem to get such a raw deal with maternity leave. Mine works out at 2 months full pay, 4 months just under full pay, months 6-9 just maternity pay and unpaid for the last 3 months but I'll have holidays to use from work then.


----------



## FirstTry

3C: I failed my latest GD test, so I am on the low-carb diet too :-/

I have found a sugar-free ice cream called Carb Smart here in the US which at least lets me have a treat every now and then.


----------



## 3chords

I'm sorry FirstTry, it sucks. I am so sick of eating eggs for breakfast! And I like eggs, but jeez there are limits.


----------



## FirstTry

3chords said:


> I'm sorry FirstTry, it sucks. I am so sick of eating eggs for breakfast! And I like eggs, but jeez there are limits.

Yeah, I plan to make a quiche to last me a few days. It's a little different.


----------



## faith77

beneathmywing said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> I'm back, girls!!!!! Beta went up to 169 today! 42 hr double rate. So content with that.
> 
> Yay!!! Are they going to do another beta or is u/s next?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said no need for another beta since my number went up nicely. Ultrasound is in two weeks at 6w4d.Click to expand...

So please for you beneath. Welcome to the first trimester :D


----------



## beneathmywing

faith77 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> I'm back, girls!!!!! Beta went up to 169 today! 42 hr double rate. So content with that.
> 
> Yay!!! Are they going to do another beta or is u/s next?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said no need for another beta since my number went up nicely. Ultrasound is in two weeks at 6w4d.Click to expand...
> 
> So please for you beneath. Welcome to the first trimester :DClick to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## star25

Hi hows everyone doing? 

I'm getting really impatient now and still have 13 weeks to go! Just can't wait for her to be here now 
I think ive nearly got everything I need, just need monitor, breast pump and think thats it 
Still find it hard to believe this is actually happening, I look at my bump and think back to whwn I used to believe this was just an impossible dream and would never happen, look at us all now! 

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## CMo

I'm exactly the same star! Just want it to be November now!

Myself and dh were just saying how we still can't believe it's all happening, this time last year we hadn't even been for our consultation and now we're on the countdown! Really is a miracle! 

Ilt how are you? Hope everything is going well with your girls.


----------



## FirstTry

Has it been two weeks yet, Beneath?!

AFM, I've been having sharp pain on the left side of my belly for about 36 hours now. It starts just below the rib and goes down the side of my belly. I can walk, but it hurts. I called the OB and they sent me to the high risk OB. Seeing him this afternoon. It feels like just a muscle issue. The worse case scenario I found online is placental abruption. Hopefully, it's just a pulled muscle.


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> Has it been two weeks yet, Beneath?!
> 
> AFM, I've been having sharp pain on the left side of my belly for about 36 hours now. It starts just below the rib and goes down the side of my belly. I can walk, but it hurts. I called the OB and they sent me to the high risk OB. Seeing him this afternoon. It feels like just a muscle issue. The worse case scenario I found online is placental abruption. Hopefully, it's just a pulled muscle.


Nope! Five more days!!!!


Hope all turns out well, hun


----------



## 3chords

FirstTry, hopefully just muscle pain. Good to see the doctor in any event, even if just for peace of mind.

I'm doing well, now officially into single digit weeks - 9w6d to go to my c-section! 69 days if you can believe it...

We are still waiting to see what we get at the baby shower next Sunday and then will finish shopping. I know I will also have to pick up the baby monitor and breast pump, which I will rent, those are just things I didn't want ton the registry. I will also have to do a thorough audit of all the clothes we got - lots of new stuff, LOTS of stuff passed down, to see what I need to buy, if anything.


----------



## star25

I've had similar first, I went to bed and slept with a pillow rolled up under my sode and it went by the morning, was quite bad though, hope yours just turns out to be a muscle pain


----------



## star25

First how are you? Hope you're feeling better now 

Ilt, thinking of you and girls :)

Afm, had my gtt today, 2 hours went by fairly quick and actually wasn't that hungry, more the heartburn that was bad as per usual! 
Hopefully wont get a phone call Monday and will be negative

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## 3chords

Hope you pass the GTT!

Though I have to say since failing mine almost 5 weeks ago and going on a controlled/low carb diet I have gained 0 lbs between weeks 24 and 29. I'm pretty happy about that, part of me almost wants to stick with this diet for 2-3 months post partum to try to get rid of most of the weight fast. 

FirstTry, hope all is well with you. How are your fasting glucose numbers now on the diet? I have managed to keep mine between 4.9-5.2 mmol/L (88.2-93.6 mg/dl) which I'm super happy with. My 2 hr post-prandial/meal numbers are very good with the exception of a couple of dinners where I experimented (too much pasta, or had some chocolate for dessert). Then I went over the threshold.


----------



## FirstTry

Thanks, Star, Beneath, and 3C :wave:

Well, I ended up being sent to labor and delivery. After many tests, it's just a muscle problem. Thank goodness baby wasn't coming at 27 weeks! I went to a chiropractor last night and I'm so much better now.

3C: I've only tested my fasting glucose twice and it was around 112 :(. It was never that high with DS. My 3 hour test isn't until next week, but I'm already eating a very low carb diet. So, baby should not be getting too much sugar.


----------



## beneathmywing

Glad to hear its just a muscle problem, first!!!!


----------



## 3chords

First - such a relief it is just muscular. Keep baking, baby! 

I don't know what threshold the endocrinologist uses for insulin, but I really hope not to have to go on it. I will see her on Tuesday morning and find out by then.


----------



## star25

Sounds like your diet is well controlled 3c, I dont know how much weight ive gained as never weigh myself, I dont think ive put weight on all over though apart from bump so shouldn't be too shocking!


----------



## star25

First, glad you are feeling better! X


----------



## faith77

Glad it's a muscle problem only first. Phew!!! Hang in there :). 

I had the scariest bout of SPD on Wednesday. It was a relaxin surge which occurred on my way home. Guess who was rendered completely immobile by 5pm that day? I literally could not move and got stuck on the pavement on my way to the GP. :rofl:

Okay it wasn't funny at the time but I can look back and laugh now :). Yes, I got weird looks from men and perhaps older women who thought I was missing a shopping trolley with used bags. A couple of women stopped in their cars (women I've never met I'd add) to help cos' they quickly clocked what was going on - they both said they'd been through the same thing. So be warned ladies, if your pelvic muscles decide to go on a very short holiday, stay at home till they return. 

I've got full use of my legs back but have still got a little bit of pain in the groin area. I had an acupuncture session yesterday but she could not do much as she was worried about triggering labour. So, the waddle continues. Both girls are head down and continue to do butt lifts just below my ribs to our amusement. 

Today I'll try to pack my hospital bag and work out how to use our pump (we were advised to get a double pump). 
Anyone decided if they're planning to breastfeed only? Mix with formula? Or formula feed only?


----------



## FirstTry

Omg, Faith, that sounds so scary! I'm glad you're okay now!

Breastfeeding: I will try to EBF (exclusively breast feed) but you never know how it will go until you try. With DS, I had to suppliment with formula until I produced enough milk, around 6 weeks. With twins, you've got a bigger challenge. I recommend pumping after every feeding to get your supply up. Even if nothing comes out, the nipple stimulation tells your body to produce more. Good luck!

P.s.- BFing is the best weight loss method known to man!


----------



## CMo

Omg faith that sounds so bad!!

God knows how much weight I've put on but it's went on everywhere!! My boobs (which are big at the best of times) are enormous! I normally run and am really strict with my diet to keep my weight under control so no exercise and my new found sweet tooth are really taking their toll! 

I've still not completely decided about breastfeeding. I'll def give it a go and I'll definitely express and top up with formula if needed


----------



## 3chords

Yikes faith!! Sounds funny in retrospect but I'm sure it wasn't in the moment.

I am also hoping to breastfeed and use the pump. But I am not going to be a martyr for a cause - if I am having trouble, I will supplement, etc. I just know too many women who fell into a deep depression when breastfeeding didn't work out like they'd thought it would. Don't want that to be me.


----------



## CMo

Totally agree 3chords. If it doesn't work out I'm happy to formula feed. after waiting so long for this baby I want to enjoy it and not get myself in a state struggling to breastfeed or express.


----------



## faith77

Thanks ladies. 
Well after 31 weeks of zero drama I had to go on high BP meds last night. My feet started swelling all of a sudden (actually just the one at first) and then tested my urine and we had traces of protein. If I ever needed to pack my hospital bag asap, that was it. Got to the hospital hoping my BP would have settled - no such luck :(. 
So they've put me on lobetolol which worked. It was either that or they'd keep me in. They also used ctg to check the girls and twin b refused to sit still. By law, they need to get a 10 min reading per baby and we kept losing her cos' she wouldn't sit still. Well. It look turns between hubby and the nurse to hold and press the sensor firmly against my belly. 6 hours later and we were finally done. I need to go in twice a week for BP checks from now.


----------



## FirstTry

That is tough, Faith. Sorry you had that experience. 

But you have been doing amazingly for carrying twins! Don't twins have an earlier expected due date, like at 36 weeks?


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck on Tuesday, Beneath! Any symptoms yet? I know it's still very early.


----------



## beneathmywing

thinking of you, Faith!



Any of you ladies have achy hips/lower back early on? My hips have been so achy the past few days. I read online that it can be ligaments stretching, but this early? Thank God my scan is 2 days away, I need some reassurance!!


----------



## CMo

Can't remember having hip pain BMW but certainly had pain in my right abdo sort of area, put it down to ligaments stretching.


----------



## beneathmywing

CMo said:


> Can't remember having hip pain BMW but certainly had pain in my right abdo sort of area, put it down to ligaments stretching.

It's not a pain really, more like an aching. Hopefully normal!


----------



## 3chords

I didn't have any but even days away from 30 weeks I don't have hip/pelvis issues at all. Or back for that matter. I have one sore spot midback that is because of posture issues, it's just an aggravated muscle which is a huge pain but not pregnancy related.


----------



## star25

Ahh faith you've had some drama this week, hope your bp stays down for you, you must be so excited to meet your girls! 

Beneath, I did at night, they were achy and had to keep turning over onto each side but it didnt last too long 

Yesterday I was just so tired and achy, work was non stop and I literally ached everywhere, my knees are really playing up ( ive always had flat feet which affects my knees sometimes) but lately I wake in the night and they're just killing, my stomach and back ached and I just wanted to sleep for a week! I'm at work this morning so just hoping it all doesn't start up again after a good nights sleep for once!

How is everyone else today? Xx


----------



## 3chords

I've come down with a nasty cold (sore throat, gunky nose), not much I can really take for it so I just need to suffer through it I guess.

Work is starting to wear on me. Well it's a combination of things really. First, the GD is irritating because I am supposed to test my blood first thing in the morning and then 2 hrs post-meals. Two of those tests happen at work so I end up having to schedule meetings around them. Second, meal planning is kind of exhausting, I mean it's not really that bad but when you go from eating anything to eating very restricted things, it becomes a chore. I also am supposed to be testing different sources of carbs to see how I react to them and which ones result in a spike so I can't even eat the same things every day. Third, I sit most of the day at work (I'm a lawyer) which always results in horribly swollen ankles. When I am off work on the weekends and can move around more or lie down in the afternoon for an hour, it is sooo much better. Finally, I'm just not sleeping well which makes me tired and cranky. I need to stop whining! But I still have 65 days to go, my God that seems like an eternity.

On a positive note, I am having my baby shower this weekend! I asked my family/friends to consolidate the two they were going to organize because I didn't want multiple events so now we are expecting around 75 people. Will be a big BBQ on Sunday afternoon. :)


----------



## faith77

Normality slowly returns. Hoping to come off the meds soon. They apparently have an effect on the babies. 

So sorry for whining - the whole sofa arrest thing is doing my head in.


----------



## faith77

FirstTry said:


> That is tough, Faith. Sorry you had that experience.
> 
> But you have been doing amazingly for carrying twins! Don't twins have an earlier expected due date, like at 36 weeks?

Hi first. Thanks for encouraging me. I was so intent on going through all this drug free. Oh well. 
According to the NICE guidelines, the maximum gestation age is 38 weeks. However, if my BP does not stay low then I'll definitely need to go in for a c-section. We'll see. 

One of the many good things that's come out of this - my hospital bag is now packed and we've done two timed test drives to our hospital so we know the route to take yo get there. Just need the girls to avoid the rush hour :rofl:


----------



## faith77

beneathmywing said:


> thinking of you, Faith!
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you ladies have achy hips/lower back early on? My hips have been so achy the past few days. I read online that it can be ligaments stretching, but this early? Thank God my scan is 2 days away, I need some reassurance!!

Hey beneath :hugs: 
Thank you for the encouragement. I've been pretty ratty lately :p. 

Not long to go till your scan :). So sorry to hear about your hips. I didn't have any achy hips until about 30 weeks and then it was just the pubis joint. It all depends on your physiology. Perhaps wait till the scan results are out (I can't wait :D) and then ask to be referred to an osteopath who specialises in pregnant women? If it persists, please get it checked out. I didn't bother when my discomfort started at about 20 weeks (I just assumed it was a twin pregnancy thing) and well you know what happened last week :rofl:


----------



## faith77

star25 said:


> Ahh faith you've had some drama this week, hope your bp stays down for you, you must be so excited to meet your girls!
> 
> Beneath, I did at night, they were achy and had to keep turning over onto each side but it didnt last too long
> 
> Yesterday I was just so tired and achy, work was non stop and I literally ached everywhere, my knees are really playing up ( ive always had flat feet which affects my knees sometimes) but lately I wake in the night and they're just killing, my stomach and back ached and I just wanted to sleep for a week! I'm at work this morning so just hoping it all doesn't start up again after a good nights sleep for once!
> 
> How is everyone else today? Xx

:hugs: star. How are you feeling today? Knees any better?


----------



## faith77

3chords said:


> I've come down with a nasty cold (sore throat, gunky nose), not much I can really take for it so I just need to suffer through it I guess.
> 
> Work is starting to wear on me. Well it's a combination of things really. First, the GD is irritating because I am supposed to test my blood first thing in the morning and then 2 hrs post-meals. Two of those tests happen at work so I end up having to schedule meetings around them. Second, meal planning is kind of exhausting, I mean it's not really that bad but when you go from eating anything to eating very restricted things, it becomes a chore. I also am supposed to be testing different sources of carbs to see how I react to them and which ones result in a spike so I can't even eat the same things every day. Third, I sit most of the day at work (I'm a lawyer) which always results in horribly swollen ankles. When I am off work on the weekends and can move around more or lie down in the afternoon for an hour, it is sooo much better. Finally, I'm just not sleeping well which makes me tired and cranky. I need to stop whining! But I still have 65 days to go, my God that seems like an eternity.
> 
> On a positive note, I am having my baby shower this weekend! I asked my family/friends to consolidate the two they were going to organize because I didn't want multiple events so now we are expecting around 75 people. Will be a big BBQ on Sunday afternoon. :)

:hugs: to you 3C. Looks like you're going through a lot now. I'm so sorry. Is there really nothing to take for them? Paracetamol perhaps? Get well soon dear. 

Regarding the GD, a friend of mine had the same challenge. It was horrid cos' her glucose levels would rise and fall like mad for the most inane things she'd eat. She was put on some fancy low GL diet that seemed to do the trick. I can fish out the details if you'd like? It was a link to a website. Let me know ....


----------



## 3chords

faith77 said:


> Regarding the GD, a friend of mine had the same challenge. It was horrid cos' her glucose levels would rise and fall like mad for the most inane things she'd eat. She was put on some fancy low GL diet that seemed to do the trick. I can fish out the details if you'd like? It was a link to a website. Let me know ....

Sure if not too much trouble!

I'm very good at being compliant with the diet, the thing that I find annoying is that I was told to try a different carb/starch with my main meals so that the dietician can identify what makes me spike. So for example yesterday I made these dinner rolls out of cassava flour (we had somebody coming over who eats gluten free). I only had 45g of carb worth of the flour (I can have up to 60 at dinner) so it should have been ok but my blood glucose really spiked. I don't get that reaction at all with any other bread, even plain old white bread which is supposed to be the worst! So that took me by surprise and made me depressed. I kind of just want to stick to the carb sources that I know for sure my body can handle.


----------



## star25

Hey faith, my knees are still playing up but some days are better tHan others 
It definitely sounds like we're all getting to the achy uncomfortable stage now! 
My lower back is quite painful, my coxyx area, it really twinges sharply when I move a certain way but have midwife tomorrow so I'll mention it to her 

3c, sounds like we need to swap jobs, I feel like I just need to sit down when I'm at work, I've got just over 4 weeks left but I'm struggling with my back, hope you can find a diet that suits you better soon, must be so hard suddenly having to change :(


----------



## 3chords

Thanks girls. My endocrinologist looked at my numbers (I measure my blood glucose level 4x per day) and my food log and says that I am the ideal patient. They are super happy with me. Nevertheless I have to go in every week to see the endocrinologist and dietician, one more thing making work a bit challenging.

9 weeks to go for me! That's not too long, right??


----------



## star25

9 week's is not long at all! How exciting!


----------



## faith77

Here you go 3C - The GI Diet - List of low GI foods - https://www.the-gi-diet.org/lowgifoods/


----------



## faith77

Admitted. The twirls need to come out as one of them is not happy. So did not see this coming :(. Will be in touch xx


----------



## CMo

Thinking of u faith and sending lots of love to you and your girls! 32 weeks is amazing to get to with twins and the most important thing is they come out safe and healthy!

Keep us updated when you can and enjoy meeting your little ones - U've waited a long time for this moment xxx


----------



## 3chords

Thinking of you faith and fingers crossed for a smooth delivery and nice, big and healthy girls. You did great to bring them to this point!


----------



## star25

Hope all is going well for you faith, time to meet your girls! Xxx

How is everyone getting on with their preparations? Dh will decorate the nursery and put the furniture together near the end of Sept when his work isn't so busy, I cant wait as just want to get everything organized, I have stuff literally everywhere! My sister keeps giving me bits too as her lo grows out of things so it's just piling up, I'm so impatient for her to be here I'm going to go through the clothes today and choose what I'm going to take to hospital, early I know but I need to do something! 

Hope you're all well, my back pain is turning to sciatica, saw midwife yesterday and all is good :) 
Also had my whopping cough vaccination yesterday so feel like ive been punched in the arm, strangely the other arm also feel really achy too lol 
4 weeks left of work unless this sciatica gets worse as I used to get it anyway and all the walking and moving about at work just makes it worse 

Take care ladies and babies! Xx


----------



## CMo

Hi star

I've got my whooping cough vac on wed while I'm at the doctors anyway to see the midwife.

We're doing not bad with prep. Room is painted, just need dh to build furniture about oct time. Still need to do all the finishing touches colour wise once we know if we've got a boy or girl.

I've still got 7 weeks left to work, it's a struggle now! Luckily more nightshifts than days which I'm finding easier but my feet are totally killing me constantly! 

Oh and I have my 4d scan on Sunday! Can't wait to see baby again!


----------



## star25

I cant wait to see your pic cmo, we were thinking of doing another one but the travel would just add to the cost, I dont know how you work nights, I used to struggle with them when I wasn't pregnant!
Your right though work is becoming a struggle, ive had a good day off today resting before work at the weekend 
Just under 12


----------



## star25

Just under 12 week's to go!


----------



## 3chords

I am also in awe of your ability to do night shifts CMo! I feel like I need a nap in the afternoons, so that part of the work day draaaags for me. I have 6 weeks of work left, unless my doctor takes me off early, which may happen. That's 30 working days but I have 2 Mondays off in there so 28 days to go. Not that I'm counting or anything!

Our nursery is painted and the furniture is set up. I just need 2 more wall shelves, haven't found the right ones but that will be the priority over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## star25

Really getting Braxton hicks all day today, not making me look forward to actual real contractions!


----------



## CMo

Oh really star? Are they painful?

My feet are so swollen!! They are actually killing me! Loving all the pregnancy symptoms really lol

So I was just thinking.... Ilt has her babies with faith soon to follow so it's just 3 of us to go? (3chords, star and myself) I think we're all fairly close together as well. Am I missing anyone?


----------



## 3chords

I think FirstTry is due the same day as you CMo. :)


----------



## star25

They're not too painful, last night in bed my bump felt tight low down and it's felt the same all day today and a few times has really tightened like a mini contraction, well I hope thats what it is! Been resting and it's not so bad now 
My arm still aches from the whooping cough injection though feels like ive been punched!

Has everyone decided on names? 
So far we have decided on Madeline Hope unless I change my mind in the next 12 week's!


----------



## 3chords

star25 - that's a really pretty name. :)

We are going with Henry Niko.


----------



## CMo

Lovely names guys.

We're still debating but think a boy will be Ryan Stephen and girl either Emily Anne or Lily Anne. Both middle names after family members. Such a responsibility picking a name!


----------



## star25

Love Henry niko, flows so well :)

We had decided on Emily a while ago as was my nans name and it's my sister's name so I just changed my name as wanted something different but I love it 

I dont like it when people you know ask about names though as you want to keep some things for yourself, I just say we haven't thought of any yet!


----------



## CMo

Well ladies here's my wee babe today at scan. Boy or girl?? Any guesses?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CMo

Think I've managed to upload another....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## star25

Ahh how cute! I'm going to say girl :) x

I meant to say Emily is my sister's middle name not her actual name, would have been werid if I'd used that!

How is everyone today?


----------



## faith77

Gabrielle and Arianne were born yesterday at 5:56 and 5:58pm UK time. 

I'm sore in bed here. C-section. Will write later xxx.


----------



## CMo

Congratulations faith!! Hope you're all doing well. Get plenty rest. Can't wait to hear more when your feeling up to it!

I'm good star, how are you? Sooooo impatient to meet baby now after scan yesterday. All felt so real being able to see it actually looking like a baby and to see all its wee features. Could see its wee mouth moving and see fingers. Feel like I love him/her even more than I did before I went in. Such a strange but good feeling!


----------



## 3chords

Congrats faith! Beautiful names and go well together. Hope you are coping post-surgery. I know you must be sore (I have had 2 myomectomies, basically same as c-section) and it hurts to laugh, sneeze, cough, get up, ugh. I am hoping your recovery is quick and I bet seeing the babies helps. :)


----------



## star25

Congratulations faith, so pleased to see your lovely news! hope you can get lots of rest and you and babies are well, love the names! 

Cmo, I'm achy as anything today, had about 4 hours sleep partly from weeing so much, aching and general insomnia! I'm at work now doing a cooking shift and my hips and legs feel like they're breaking! Definitely using pillow in between the knees tonight! 
I cannot wait for Nov!


----------



## FirstTry

Congratulations, Faith!!!

:yipee: :headspin: :twingirls:


----------



## kaye

Huge congratulations Faith xx


----------



## star25

Hi all, how is everyone? 

Thinking of our 4 twin girls and hope they're doing well and mummies :)

Ive just been signed off work for 2 weeks because of sciatica and back pain, got to go bk to Dr next week to be referred to physio and she will also sign me off dor my final week so I now no longer have work and it's a relief! I was so worried about making it worse so happy now I can rest, Dr said it could make birth harder so making it worse is not something I want to risk 

Dh is taking me away for a long weekend with forest holidays and booked a mummy to be pampering session for 2 hours so I'm hoping that will help 

Last night went to first antenatal class which was helpful and interesting, just cant wait! 
Hope you're all well


----------



## 3chords

star - that's great that you get a break! I have also developed sciatica in my right hip, but at this point it is not bothering me on a daily basis so I am hoping it stays this way. I am torn about work - on the one hand I feel very tired/sleepy and it's a drag going in and making it through 8-9 hrs every day. On the other hand, I am not a good "sit at home" person, I just get very antsy and I feel like the last 55 (!!) days would feel like an eternity. So I kind of seesaw between what I want to do.


----------



## star25

I know what you mean, I was debating whether to go off sick or not but I'm in so much pain after each shift it just wasnt worth it, do what you think is best, we'll be off soon anyway so make the most of it! 
I'm going to concentrate on getting everything ready, exercising on my ball and learning all I can about everything!


----------



## 3chords

How is your nursery? All set up? I really want to finish ours within the next 10 days.


----------



## CMo

Aw star sorry to hear about your sciatica but glad u've been signed off so you can rest! I've got 6 weeks left to work, don't know how I'll get through it!

Been also thinking about these 4 baby girls we have so far and wondering how they're doing! Has anyone heard from Ilt?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Ladies, sorry I've been off BnB for a while. I did find a little time to write my birth story and posted it last week. The twins are still in NICU. Hopefully they can come home in a week or two. We are learning how to breastfeed. We all get better these past 3 days. Unfortunately that means that I'm on the rocking chair for at least 1.5 hr every 3 hrs 4x/day. Plus, I have to pump after that because my BBs are producing more milk. I'll try to catch up soon. 

Faith, I haven't flip to the page prior to this but it looks like a congratulations is in order. Congrats!


----------



## star25

3c, the nursery isnt even started yet :( I'm trying to sell my bed and bedside tables so I can move the bigger spare room furniture to my room then the single bed and furniture currently in the nursery to the other spare room! Also dh has a busy week this week as theres a music festival where we live and as a taxi driver he can earn a lot in 4 days, enough to last 3 months so he can take good time off after birth so hes waiting to get this week out the way and take next week off to start the nursery ( I hope!) 

Ilt, so glad to hear you are doing well and soon be home with babies, do you have names yet? Sending you all hugs xx

I had to go to maternity yesterday to be monitored for less movement again, after 20 mins they werent happy enough with the results so had to drink cold water and wait a bit longer tok they were happy, she was just been a monkey but had hardly moved from the night before and nothing during the night, shes going to be trouble! 
I'll be so much calmer when shes here, final 10 week countdown!


----------



## CMo

Hey ladies

Ilt glad you and the babies are doing well!

Not much happening here....desperately counting downtown finish work! 5 weeks today, the end is almost in sight!


----------



## 3chords

I hear you CMo. I am done 4 weeks this Friday...feels like an eternity.


----------



## CMo

It can't come quick enough 3chords, I'm done in!! My feet are constantly aching!


----------



## Rosina

Congrats Faith! 

8 weeks left for me... Omg I can't believe I'm going to get bigger than this!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## star25

Hey everyone :) 

Hope you're all well, does anyone else get cramp in their legs at night? 
I get only in my left leg and normallly wake up as its starting and I somehow move and it wears off, not this morning, it hit me full force making me shoot up in bed and shout out, poor dh had only been asleep for an hour after working all night wondered what the he'll was going on! My legs still tight now, hurt sooo bloody much made me even more scared of giving birth if I can't even cope withba leg cramp lol, just annoying that ita only the left leg but then the left side is where I always get my sciatica pain so maybe ots more vulnerable

Speaking of which I've got my physio appointment thurs so hopefully that will help 
Week after I've got first appointment with health visitor ready for when baby's here and the following day have midwife, can't believe its already been over 2 weeks since I last saw midwife, makes me feel like it's going even quicker!


----------



## kaye

Hi star,

I have been suffering with bad leg cramps and restless legs too. So annoying. 
Think they say stretching before bed and warm bath helps. X


----------



## star25

Thank you kaye I'll try that :)


----------



## 3chords

Hi star - I also get leg cramps in just one leg at night but they are not too bad so long as I move right away into a better position. I actually got really bad ones when I wasn't pregnant and was told to take extra magnesium, but I'm not sure if that's ok now. Maybe ask the midwife?


----------



## 3chords

I had my 33 week appt with my OB and she gave me measurements from the growth scan they did on the baby at 32 weeks. He is huuuuuge! Over 95th percentile and was measuring 5lb8oz at 32 weeks (when the average is around 4lb4oz). My diabetes has been very well controlled, my numbers are great, alas he is still big. Maybe not so surprising given my DH was 9lb13oz and I was just under 9 lb.

Kind of relieved I am having a c-section to be honest.


----------



## CMo

Jings 3chords, you're in for a big baby. Remind me....what is the reason your having a section, I know I've said already but I'm blaming baby brain!

I've a feeling I'll have a big one too!! Was picking up some outfits for hospital and for going home and I stood for ages trying to decide between the up to one month size and the 0-3 month. The up to one month says it does up to 10lb so I'm hoping they fit!


----------



## 3chords

I had 2 myomectomies, one of which was abdominal to remove fibroids so I already have a c-section like scar and the odds of uterine rupture would be too high so off to c-section I go!


----------



## star25

Ahh he's going to be a gorgeous big boy 3c!

Cmo, I've bought quite a few newborn bits and yesterday was debating the same as you but got the ones up to 10lb and some 0-3, I don't know what she weigha but think about 3.5lb at the moment, I was 6lb 12 and dh 9lb 
Hope you're all well!


----------



## star25

Forgot to say I had physio yesterday and my pelvis is out of place which explains the pain! My left side is higher than the right and the knee pain is because my knee joints are too high as the muscles are so tight, I've got some exercises to do and have to check pelvis position throughout the day 
Yesterday she showed me how my putting my hands either side and seeing of they were level, after she showes me the exercises and moved me about for an hour they were level, I've tried it this morning but I'm obviously not very good at it as my hands are still wonky! Since finishing work though it feels a lot better but explains why I was in pain being on my feet all day, constantly up and down stairs and bending up and down!


----------



## star25

my nursery is finally finished! just need curtains going up today and nursing chair being delivered weds, I helped dh with it fri and paid for it fri with my knees even tough I didn't do a lot! 
ill attach some pics but theyre not very good, couldn't get a good angle, my chair is cream and white and will be next to the drawers/changing table
 



Attached Files:







nursery1.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 11









nursery2.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 6









nursery3.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 5









nursery4.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 10









nursery5.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 3chords

Aw that nursery is so cute! I love, love the wallpaper. Looks really good and playful.

We just have a couple of wall shelves to put on this week when DH is back from his business trip on Thursday and then I'll take some pics. :)


----------



## star25

Thank you 3c, I didn't want to go all pink and girly in case we (hopefully) have anymore in the future and it's a boy, the other spare room is a double and already decorated girly so that will be ready for this little one when she's older!


----------



## CMo

Star your nursery looks lovely! 

Dh is building our furniture this week but still can't finish it until baby is here and we know what colour we can do.

Right.....this will make your eyes water....girl from works granddaughter was born yesterday, she was 11lb9oz!!!! Ouch!!!


----------



## 3chords

OMG was it a vaginal birth? I'm in pain just thinking about it!


----------



## star25

Thank you cmo :) we had to get nursery done now while dh took time off after his busy weekend last weekend so he can continually work now until the birth so he can then take about 3 week's off or as long as I need him to! 
I hope shes not late as dh wants to work the busy times over Xmas, people going out to parties etc so if she's up to 2 weeks late would take his time off up to Dec, though he would probably then just work the busy nights 

I really can't wait anymore, I've just my new tumble dryer ans spent the last 2 days washing all her clothes and putting them all away so I'm definitely ready now and just want her here!


----------



## star25

Ooh cmo that sounds painful!!


----------



## 3chords

star - I hear you! All our baby clothes are washed and folded/put away as well, as are all the blankets, swaddlers, etc. I need to pick up a sleep sack that is thick (2.5 TOG) as Canadian winters are harsh but that's pretty much it. I've packed the baby's hospital bag and now need to work on mine, which is my goal for this week. I'm at the stage that I've just about had it with all the pregnancy stuff.


----------



## star25

Definitely 3c, I'm not really struggling with the pregnancy, would put up with all these aches and pains forever for my baby but I have a horrible feeling these last 8 week's are going to drag! 

I've pretty much got everything together for the hospital just nees to actually pack it and get the baby clothes back out that I put back away after washing 
I got a dew sleeping bags from my sister so only bought 1 ,I've got them in the drawer under the cot with all the spare sheets, blankets and towels, couldn't be more ready for her to be here now and have her first Christmas

I even got her Christmas present, a musical snow globe saying baby's first Christmas on it so something she can keep 

What I do need to do though is get my 2 nieces and 3 nephews Christmas presents before she arrives and birthday presents for 3 of them too before Christmas so that should keep me occupied for a bit to pass the time!


----------



## CMo

I'm no sure how she was delivered, need to catch up and hear the story. Surely a baby that size can't possibly fit out??

U are both so organised. I've still got all clothes to wash but did say to dh we need to get hospital bag ready just invade. I was planning to do it all when I finish work.

Totally agree with these last 8 weeks dragging! I finish work 3 weeks tomorrow and this part is really dragging. I'm struggling so much now, I need to finish now but I hate phoning in sick so determined to struggle on.


----------



## 3chords

CMo, it's also work that's driving me bonkers. I am done 2 weeks this Friday so not TOO long to go but it is a huge hassle basically:
- getting up on time
- getting dressed in something office appropriate
- staying up in the afternoon when all I want to do is nap
- finding the motivation to work on things that will be somebody else's problem when I leave
- back pain from sitting in office chair


----------



## Rosina

Star - lovely nursery!!
3c - the sleep sack is also one of the last things on my list. I'm in Mississauga. 

We're all getting so close now!


----------



## 3chords

Rosina said:


> Star - lovely nursery!!
> 3c - the sleep sack is also one of the last things on my list. I'm in Mississauga.
> 
> We're all getting so close now!

I'm in Etobicoke. We're so close by. :)

I seem to have caught some kind of cold bug, feel crummy, wish I could medicate into oblivion!


----------



## FirstTry

Star: gorgeous nursery!!! I'm envious! We painted the walls, but my DH hasn't put the crib together yet. And I'm not sure how I'm going to decorate. I guess it's because we are second-time parents. I just opened the bin of newborn clothes that were stored from my DS. They need to be washed still. 

And I haven't even thought of a hospital bag. Last time, I didn't use much from my bag. I just stayed in the hospital gown (I'd rather dirty their stuff than make laundry for myself!) until I went home. So, I mainly ended up using just baby's and my going home outfits.


----------



## kaye

Hi all

Star you nursery looks great xx

Well I know I don't come on very often but want to let you know I have bee given a date for induction 5th October as baby measuring small on graph. So my last day in work.tomorrow. &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## 3chords

Good luck Kaye! That is one day before my birthday. :) I hope babe arrives easily, and is just little. Nothing wrong with having a tiny little bundle to cuddle.


----------



## kaye

Thank you. Can't believe how close we all are now. Little miracles!!! Feel so blessed X


----------



## star25

Thank you all, I've got a couple of better pics now with the chair and curtains up so I'll post them at weekend
Kaye, aww what a little cutie you will have and so soon! Your right, we are so blessed :)

I had midwife yesterday and my chart shows she will be about 7.7lb but could be 8 something but at no she's between 4 and a half - 5ljut


----------



## star25

That was meant to say 5lb stupid phone! I think


----------



## 3chords

Finally took some photos of the nursery. They are not high quality as I didn't want to bother searching for my lens, and the room is not huge so hard to step far enough away to fit everything into the shot, but you get the idea.

Entrance:



My Mom made this, it's polymer clay and so beautiful in real life. Glass reflection kind of ruins the shot.



Growing collection of stuffies:



Crib. I don't believe in crib clutter so we aren't putting anything in there but the sheet.



Mobile! I love it. From Pottery Barn, a gift from one of my best friends.



This toddler rocking chair was custom made, ordered by DH's parents for little Roar. It was custom made to match our wood floors. We think it's amazing. The elephant was also a gift from the friend who got the mobile. He looks great in the chair!



Corner of the room:



Glider/ottoman. The wall lamp is my childhood lamp. The art is all custom ordered.



Dresser/changing station and wall book shelf. Love how this came out.



Closer view of the (some of the) books we've accumulated so far.



Closer view of top of dresser. We love elephants and lions - both DH and I have spent significant time in Africa, he in east and I in south, so it was important to us to incorporate some of these majestic beasts.



Diaper genie...less exciting but necessary.



Laundry bin, more lion!



A look inside the closet doors. This still clearly needs work/organization, but will do so on mat leave.



A look see into one of the dresser drawers. Collection of swaddlers and blankets. I love the brightly coloured ones.


----------



## CMo

Aw 3chords the room is beautiful! It looks so big! So exciting now it's all getting closer xx


----------



## FirstTry

Gorgeous, 3C!


----------



## star25

So gorgeous 3c, what a brilliant job xx


----------



## faith77

Hi everyone :wave:,

I'm so sorry I've been MIA. It's been pretty busy since Gabrielle and Arianne arrived. They're both fine and are in NICU. G is smaller and has a few problems with her gut which the doctors have been working on. A on the other hand is the model baby - only cries when she wants to be changed or is hungry. 

Like ilt, I'm expressing milk every 3 hours and learning to breastfeed. They both know how to latch but think my nipples are breast milk flavoured lollipops that are meant to be licked :rofl: . 


I was put on blood pressure meds as I ended up with severe preeclampsia. Thankfully, my BP is back to normal, just waiting on the neonatal team to say when we can take them home. 

I'll write soon. 

Faith xx


----------



## faith77

star25 said:


> my nursery is finally finished! just need curtains going up today and nursing chair being delivered weds, I helped dh with it fri and paid for it fri with my knees even tough I didn't do a lot!
> ill attach some pics but theyre not very good, couldn't get a good angle, my chair is cream and white and will be next to the drawers/changing table

Your nursery is soooo cute. Wise to get it done now. I still need to get some stickers for the walls and a soft rug to go between the cots.


----------



## faith77

3chords said:


> Finally took some photos of the nursery. They are not high quality as I didn't want to bother searching for my lens, and the room is not huge so hard to step far enough away to fit everything into the shot, but you get the idea.
> 
> Entrance:
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom made this, it's polymer clay and so beautiful in real life. Glass reflection kind of ruins the shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Growing collection of stuffies:
> 
> 
> 
> Crib. I don't believe in crib clutter so we aren't putting anything in there but the sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> Mobile! I love it. From Pottery Barn, a gift from one of my best friends.
> 
> 
> 
> This toddler rocking chair was custom made, ordered by DH's parents for little Roar. It was custom made to match our wood floors. We think it's amazing. The elephant was also a gift from the friend who got the mobile. He looks great in the chair!
> 
> 
> 
> Corner of the room:
> 
> 
> 
> Glider/ottoman. The wall lamp is my childhood lamp. The art is all custom ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> Dresser/changing station and wall book shelf. Love how this came out.
> 
> 
> 
> Closer view of the (some of the) books we've accumulated so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Closer view of top of dresser. We love elephants and lions - both DH and I have spent significant time in Africa, he in east and I in south, so it was important to us to incorporate some of these majestic beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> Diaper genie...less exciting but necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry bin, more lion!
> 
> 
> 
> A look inside the closet doors. This still clearly needs work/organization, but will do so on mat leave.
> 
> 
> 
> A look see into one of the dresser drawers. Collection of swaddlers and blankets. I love the brightly coloured ones.

You've done an awesome job 3c. I like the way you've gotten rid of the crib clutter. Like you, we're keeping the cribs bare with just fitted sheets.


----------



## faith77

Star - how's your pelvis? Hope you're feeling better now ....


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Faith!!! I hope your girls are home soon. 

Regarding crib clutter, the recommendation for preventing SIDS, in addition to putting babies on their backs to sleep, is that you only use a fitted crib sheet. No pillows, no bumpers, no positioning wedges, no stuffed animals, nothing else. Use a wearable blanket on baby if it's cold. 

At 12 months, I gave DS a crocheted blanket, because if it got wrapped around his head, he could still breathe through the holes. A few months later, I added a small pillow. Now, he gets a small stuffed animal too. However, my concern has switched from suffocation to him piling them all up and using them to jump out of the crib!


----------



## star25

Glad to hear you are doing well first and babies, you must be excited to get them home 
My pelvis is much better since finishing work thank you, physio again tomorrow :)

I won't be keeping everything in the cot, it's just for decoration, she won't be sleeping in there til at least 6 months so sheets will need a another by then anyway! 

Hope everyone's well, not long to go now, her kicks are so strong now and always on the right sidewwhere she always seems to have been positioned with her head down quite low, probably won't be long before I can feel how low that actually is! I feel like I've had a growth spurt too, clothes I haven't worn for a couple of weeks definitely feel and look different!


----------



## CMo

Hey ladies!

Faith good to hear from you! Glad the babies are doing well. Hope you're doing well too and recovering nicely.

How's everyone else?

I'm almost there at work, 2 weeks today I'll be finished! Can't come quick enough! Had my first antenatal class today, to be honest she never told me anything that we wouldn't already have known.

Star I know what u mean about kicks getting stronger. Not sure if it's a hand or foot or what but def feel something poking out every now and again. Still have days where I don't feel quite as much movement as others and I end up in a panic!

Have any of you read about IVF pregnancys not supposed to go over 40 weeks? Something to do with the placenta stopping to work. I know it's the same for any pregnancy but I've read it a few times about ivf babies. I've got the midwife tomorrow so I'm going to mention it to her. I've now got a total fear about the baby being late!


----------



## 3chords

I haven't heard that IVF pregnancies end early but my OB does like to do extra ultrasounds on IVF patients towards the end to make sure placenta is functioning ok. So maybe there is some truth to that? I honestly don't feel like this baby is in any hurry to leave, too bad for him he's getting evicted either way haha.

I am still measuring big - he was estimated to be 6lb10oz at 34 weeks. She told me that in reality he could be a bit smaller b/c his head is measuring large and that tends to throw off the weight measurements. Either way, not buying many newborn diapers...


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Ladies, I finally has a little energy and time to write. It looks like everyone is prepping for the babies arrival. Yayy :).

Kaye, not too long for you to go now :)

Loving all of the nurseries pics! 

The girls are home now and they are on 4 hr feeding schedule. They are eating more everyday, I can't keep up with my pumping. Unfortunately, they don't latch well and when they latched....10 minutes later they fell asleep! Grrrr. I actually just recovered from blocked milk duct. Had a fever of 102 yesterday and shooting pain on my nipple. Still have some blocked duct but no fever anymore...Yaaayyy. 

FYI, take the giant pads that the hospital give you. I actually put a pack in my bag and asked for more. Don't forget the disposable undies. It fits so well especially when you are between sizes. My stomach shrunk very fast but not fast enough to fit into my regular undies but maternity undies were too big. Otherwise, enjoy the ride ladies :).

I kept trying to post pics of the twins & kept getting a msg that it's too large. I'll try to crop it later. Babies are sleeping so I better try to sleep too :)


----------



## star25

Do good to hear from you ilt and that you are doing well with the babies at home 
You must be so happy and tired at the same time! 
Can't believe still how far we have all come, my sister sent me a youtube link the other day of another couple's ivf journey, it was just in pictures and writing with music in the background 're Glenn's and how they got pregnant on second cycle after first one was cancelled and it made me cry, happy tears though! 

I woke up with bit of stomach ache last night, bit like period pain and bit like when you really need to wee, was going to call midwife but seems better today, bladder is just constantly full and always on the toilet which doesn't help! 

Hope you are all well today?


----------



## 3chords

ILT, great to hear from you! Must be a lot of work with the girls but they also must be crazy adorable together. Sorry to hear about some of the breastfeeding difficulties.

I'm happy because it's OCTOBER. I am definitely having a baby this month, one way or another. :)


----------



## star25

Yay for having a baby this month 3c!

I've just Been to maternity due to quite bad period pain in stomach and back last night and watery discharge, all ok though and a swab showed it wasn't waters 
Going for a growth scan in next few days as she's quite small but not overly, she's under the middle line on the graph but think they're just been extra cautious because of it being ivf 

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## 3chords

Good luck at the growth scan star25! Do you know what you and DH weighed at birth? If you were smaller babies or are smaller adults, then it wouldn't even be surprising to have a smaller babe. So long as healthy, size doesn't really matter. :)

I'm readying for my last week of work. It will truly be such a pleasure to be able to just have my own schedule, wear whatever I want around the house, catch up on lunches with my friends, etc.


----------



## CMo

Oh star are u ok? I wonder if it's quite normal at this stage cos twice now I've had that dull tummy/period pain achy feeling. Hope scan goes ok!

3C we're so close! I've got 4 shifts left and can't wait. My last one is a nightshift so I finish a week on wed morning.


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies 

Cmo I'm feeling better now but it was just like my bad period pain I used to get, a horrible reminderof af! 

3c I was 6.12 and dh was 9lb, I don't really trust the fundal height measurements but my bump isn't massive for this stage, both my sister's little ones were 6.12 each and I used to be quite slim lol runs in the family taking after my Dad x


----------



## 3chords

star25 said:


> 3c I was 6.12 and dh was 9lb, I don't really trust the fundal height measurements but my bump isn't massive for this stage, both my sister's little ones were 6.12 each and I used to be quite slim lol runs in the family taking after my Dad x

I've never trusted fundal height.

According to FH, I am measuring exactly on track. According to ultrasound I am 3 weeks ahead. So one has to be completely wrong haha. I tend to think it is FH because DH and I were both big babies + I have gestational diabetes.


----------



## star25

Hi all 

According to scan she's around 5lb now, fundal height was saying 4lb5oz so she's not too small 
Had a Good scan and she was sucking away at her feet really quick saw her mouth opening and closing quickly lol then licking 

I'm so tired today and babysi


----------



## star25

Meant to say and babysitting my 1yr old niece all day, I'm sleeping better at night as in not laying awake for hours on end but so uncomfortable just toss and turn all night, so ready for her to be here now! 
Not long for you 3c!!


----------



## kaye

Hi ladies

Hope your all ok. Will catch up on all your posts.

Just wanted you to know Aaliyah Hope arrived on 4th October 11.56am weighing 5lb 15.5oz. Perfect in every way. 37 weeks 2 days. Xx

Good luck ladies with all your deliveries xx


----------



## 3chords

Congratulations Kaye! Welcome beautiful girl! And what a lovely name. :)

October 4th is a great day - it was my grandmother's birthday and actually also my original due date, but I came a couple of days late.

Enjoy your first days with her!


----------



## FirstTry

Congratulations, Kaye!!!


----------



## star25

Congratulations Kaye! Beautiful name for a beautiful baby, hope you're well xx


----------



## CMo

Congratulations Kaye! What a lovely name!

I'm getting impatient now! Ready for baby just to be here. Been packing my hospital case today. God I have a lot of stuff!!


----------



## FirstTry

CMo said:


> Congratulations Kaye! What a lovely name!
> 
> I'm getting impatient now! Ready for baby just to be here. Been packing my hospital case today. God I have a lot of stuff!!

You probably won't need most of it!


----------



## CMo

There's not a lot of stuff in the case it's just bulky with the nappies and maternity pads etc

What are you taking to wear? I've put in a vest top if I use the pool, another one to put on when I come out the pool, a pair of pj's and a pair of lounge pants (which I might just wear to come home)

I've got 3 outfits for baby, one for first day, one for coming home and a spare babygro just incase

I've also popped in a change of top and boxers for dh incase we're there a while.


----------



## 3chords

My hospital has given me a ludicrous list of items to bring in, like I will literally need a giant suitcase. Part of it I understand is because of the c-section and staying in longer, but part is just nuts.

- Pillow, blanket, clothes and toiletries for 2-3 days for DH. OK, I get that, he'll be staying in the room with us. Pillow + blanket alone are just bulky and take up room.

- For me they said: PJs (every time I've stayed at hospital I've just stayed in the hospital gown, as I honestly don't care and if I bleed all over clothes, let it be theirs), slippers (fine), robe (again, can use theirs), 4 pairs of disposable underwear + pads (ok, I realize they've stopped giving these out for free), toiletries (ok)

- For baby: 3-4 onesies (why that many?), 3-4 footed sleepers (why that many?), 3-4 receiving blankets (wtf), one pack of newborn diapers (ok), one pack of wipes (ok), appropriate warm clothes for discharge (ok), car seat (ok), 3-4 pairs of socks and hats (wtf), scratch mittens (ok), petroleum jelly (ok)

I just don't understand for the life of me why he needs 3-4 full outfits in the hospital? My assumption was we'd just dress him when he's leaving and he'd otherwise be swaddled in hospital gear as was every other newborn I've ever seen in the hospital. I mean, I packed what they said but that's a full diaper bag right there!


----------



## CMo

So much stuff eh! Luckily we only live 10 mins away from hospital so if I need anything desperately dh can nip home or my parents stay right round the corner from me so they can bring stuff in if needed.


----------



## FirstTry

CMo said:


> There's not a lot of stuff in the case it's just bulky with the nappies and maternity pads etc
> 
> What are you taking to wear? I've put in a vest top if I use the pool, another one to put on when I come out the pool, a pair of pj's and a pair of lounge pants (which I might just wear to come home)
> 
> I've got 3 outfits for baby, one for first day, one for coming home and a spare babygro just incase
> 
> I've also popped in a change of top and boxers for dh incase we're there a while.

Pool? Like for a water birth?


----------



## FirstTry

3C: I'm in shock! The hospital provided most stuff for my DS. And they sent me home with extra diapers, wipes, swaddle blankets, disposable undies for me, ice packs to put in my undies, etc. The only things I used from my bag were my going home outfit and my son's. I even used their disposable toothbrush and toothpaste. 

I guess DH did need clothes and toiletries, but he was able to run home (5mins).


----------



## CMo

Yeah first, quite fancy a water birth.

From the sounds of it all our hospital provides is milk, towels and a gown if needed. I've heard that they are going to stop providing milk as well to encourage breast feeding, not sure if there's any truth in that!


----------



## 3chords

CMo, that's the same case here. They provide basically nothing but the sheets, towels, gowns and formula if needed.

Then again since I've paid $0 for my maternity care and the c-section and hospital stay will also cost me nothing I suppose I shouldn't complain!


----------



## FirstTry

CMo said:


> Yeah first, quite fancy a water birth.
> 
> From the sounds of it all our hospital provides is milk, towels and a gown if needed. I've heard that they are going to stop providing milk as well to encourage breast feeding, not sure if there's any truth in that!

I was interested in that too, but I don't think they offer that in hospitals in the US. You have to either do it at home or at a non medical facility. I wasn't willing to take the risk. It's great that you have that option!


----------



## CMo

Aw that's a shame. Think water births are a lot more common here now. In the birthing centre, which is midwife led for low risk patients, they have a pool in each room and I think most of the rooms on the labour ward have pools as well


----------



## star25

I'm going for a pool birth too all being well, just think it's looks more comfortable, not that none of it probably will be but I'll try! 

I've got 2 bags to take, 1 for each of us, just looks a lot as some of it takes up room like nappies and dressing gown


----------



## CMo

Hello how's everyone doing?

Finally made it to the end of work and finished this morning!! Thank god!! Now the countdown is officially on!


----------



## star25

Yay for finishing work cmo!
Even though I finished a few weeks ago I've been doing a few hrs here and there just in the office to add to my hol pay this month then maternity will start 

I'm feeling quite good today, last couple of days heartburn and nausea have been through the roof and I keep getting a muscle type pain or ache in my right ribs, anything is worth it though
A month to go!!


----------



## 3chords

Yay for being done CMo! I finished on Friday and am loving it. Exactly 2 weeks to go for me. :)

Baby measured 7lb 15oz at 36 weeks so he continues to be biiig!


----------



## CMo

5 weeks to go!!!

Hard to believe that this time last year we were all just meeting for the first time, getting ready to start our journeys and now almost all our babies are here! Can't wait to go through the next part with u all!!


----------



## star25

I keep thinking that cmo, on the 20th of this month I started stimming and ec was 31st oct and now a year later Shes nearly here! 
I'll have to start paying for storage of embryos this month!


----------



## CMo

I was just talking about paying for storage earlier this week. I can't remember if mine get stored for one or three years. Got until March anyway.

This time last year we had just had our first referral consultation, we didn't even meet the consultant until mid November. Pretty much be about a year from start to finish! Definitely the most whirlwind year of my life!


----------



## 3chords

At this time last year our November cycle got cancelled because the RE was going to be at a conference when my retrieval would happen and we were both SUPER disappointed. But then we went ahead in December. In some ways it seems like a million years ago.

I had a bit of bad luck yesterday, badly rolled my ankle in grass while out with dog and turns out I have a fractured heel (calcaneus) bone. UGH. It is not a big fracture, it's not displaced, alas it hurts a lot and I'm now stuck in an air cast for at least 3 weeks and then will get new x-rays done. As you can imagine not ideal, definitely not looking forward to having to have this stupid cast on when baby arrives (in 12 days!!). On the other hand I recognize that it could have been much, much worse, a worse break, or I could have fallen instead of just rolled ankle, etc.


----------



## CMo

Oh no 3chords! Hope your ok! I'm an orthopaedic nurse so know what your going through! Keep rested and off your feet xx


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that 3c, hope you're been well looked after xx


----------



## FirstTry

Hi All :wave:

So, my induction was scheduled for 4 weeks from today, but might be moved up a week. I'm ready! Getting so tired. My poor DS wants me to carry him and play with him, but the best I can do is sit him on my lap and bounce my knees :)


----------



## 3chords

Yay FirstTry! Does it feel good to have a provisional date? Were you induced last time?

I have 9 days to go...crazy!


----------



## FirstTry

3chords said:


> Yay FirstTry! Does it feel good to have a provisional date? Were you induced last time?
> 
> I have 9 days to go...crazy!

Yes, I'm so ready! I was induced 4 days early last time, due to gestational diabetes. They might move it even earlier because I'm taking insulin this time. 

Wow, only 9 days?!?! Good luck for an easy delivery! Induction or c-section?


----------



## 3chords

FirstTry said:


> Wow, only 9 days?!?! Good luck for an easy delivery! Induction or c-section?

C-section!


----------



## Rosina

Little baby girl came 4 weeks early. We were in the hospital for four days and still going back as an outpatient until she's in the clear for jaundice. 5lbs 12 oz. 

Hope all is well with everyone. Wishing you healthy deliveries and healthy babies!


----------



## CMo

Congratulations Rosina!! Hope you're all well xx


----------



## star25

Ahh well done rosina! Lots of congratulations xx


----------



## FirstTry

Rosina said:


> Little baby girl came 4 weeks early. We were in the hospital for four days and still going back as an outpatient until she's in the clear for jaundice. 5lbs 12 oz.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone. Wishing you healthy deliveries and healthy babies!

Congratulations, Rosina!!! 

My DS had jaundice because my milk hadn't fully come in yet. I fed him a ton of formula to clear out the bilirubin. And was still able to successfully breastfeed eventually. I supplimented for 6 weeks until I produced enough for him. Good luck!


----------



## FirstTry

So, my induction was moved up to 38.5 weeks! Only about 2.5 weeks to go!


----------



## 3chords

Congratulations Rosina! That's wonderful news! Hoping the jaundice has resolved itself and you are all cozy at home together. 

Yay FirstTry! I found that once I was under 20 days time sped up. Of course now I'm so close that it's slowed down again. 6 more days!


----------



## star25

Good news first! 

I had midwife yesterday and she said I've dropped, bump measuring 32cm, head 3/5 engaged, just don't want her to be late! 
Hope you're all well xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi ladies, really sorry I've been MIA for the past few months but I have been checking in as often as I can keep up to see how you're all doing. After about 19 weeks of the sickness and nausea things have been progressing much more nicely ever since (thank goodness!)

We found out that we're having a baby boy and the midwife 'thinks' he's head down at last (2/5 engaged) but wants to see me again next week to make sure as I'll be 37 weeks on tues. Although he's now back to back! Finishing work on Fri and I can't wait now!

Hope you're all ok. Can't believe we've got some little ones here already. Good luck to those who are still waiting and huge congratulations to those with new arrivals! I promise I'll try not to be so rubbish at checking in anymore (especially once I finish work lol!) x x


----------



## star25

Hi bumpsparkle, how funny I was thinking about you a couple of days ago wondering how you were and here you are! Glad to hear you are doing better and congratulations on havingbaby boy!

Nearly full term now yay!

My sisters threw me a surprise baby shower yesterday with lots of decorations and games, was a lovely afternoon and they put so much effort into it

Dh is away watching a football match today and is about 7 hours away so praying nothing happens before he is back tonight!


----------



## 3chords

Bumpsparkle, yay for a little boy! You must be so excited. :)

star - hope nothing happens before your DH is back, but I wouldn't worry too much. My little guy's head has been fully engaged for a couple of weeks now and aside from causing constant discomfort to my cervix, it hasn't resulted in anything happening. 

I only have 3 days to go...we head in for the c-section on Wednesday bright and early in the morning.


----------



## star25

Can't believe how quick your c section has come around 3c, so exciting! 
Its


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Good luck for tomorrow 3c, you'll be cuddling your baby before you know it. Hope all goes well x


----------



## CMo

Good luck today 3C. Hope everything goes well. Can't wait to hear your good news! Xxx


----------



## star25

Hope all went well 3c, excitedly waiting for your update! Xx


----------



## 3chords

Hi guys! More eventful c section than would have hoped for (his giant head was stuck in my pelvis and he had to be vacuum suctioned out) but all well, he had a perfect apgar score! 

Henry Niko James was born at 8:39 am at a respectable 9lb 4oz. He is big and long and has full head of hair! Love! Don't know how to post pic from home so will have to leave for another day.


----------



## star25

Ahh well done and love the name! You must be so happy xx


----------



## CMo

Congratulations 3C! Amazing news!! Can't wait to see a picture.

How's everyone doing? 3 weeks to go and I'm getting impatient now. Just have this dreaded feeling I'll be 2 weeks late!


----------



## star25

Yep impatient too cmo, is it just u, Me and bumpsparkle to go? 
I'm getting achy and period type pains most days no


----------



## star25

Posted too early 
I'm just praying she isn't late, have a feeling she will be early


----------



## CMo

Yep think it's just us 3 left waiting lol

I hope I'm early too. Doesn't look like my bump has dropped any and midwife has never examined to see where head is etc. I'm assuming she'll check soon. I've been getting period like pains too and my lower back is killing me! 

I was speaking to a friend who had IVF and she knows a few folk who treatment and they all had there babies early, I'm hoping there's something in it and I'm not left waiting


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Eeeeek I'm really hoping he doesn't arrive early as only finished work today and still got some bits to sort! Could also do with at least a week to wind down and get some relaxing in whilst I still can lol! 

Really starting to feel it physically this week, getting sciatic pains shooting down my bottom and feel achy and dumpy, with back pain too :(


----------



## CMo

I'm hearing u bump, my stomach feels so heavy and achy especially when walking. Turning in bed is near impossible, it's such an effort!


----------



## FirstTry

Don't forget about me! I'm due the same day as CMo, Nov 20, but being induced Nov 8!


----------



## CMo

I knew there was someone else first! Not long to go for you now. Wish I had a date, I'm not the most patient person when it comes to waiting!


----------



## star25

Sorry first! Not long for you now :) 

Night Times are hard, I know they're not going to get easier but will nice to be able to turn in bed without pillows in the way everywhere! 
Feeling a lot of pressure now and period type pains daily, midwife again thurs 
Feeling bigger than ever last week or so!


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle do you have frosties? If you have just wondered if you had heard from clinic about paying for storage? 
How is everyone today?


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star - yes we've got 2 frosties and had a letter from the clinic the other week asking for payment. I think we froze ours on 20th Oct last year, your cycle was around the same time wasn't it?

Madly went into work 2day to finish some stuff off. Good to have the peace of mind though. Doesn't feel real I'm on mat leave now, just feels like a bit of annual leave. Still hoping baby stays put for now...despite the discomfort lol! x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

P.s. What temperature are/have people pre-washed baby clothes, blankets etc at (new and 2nd hand) and did you use a little fabric conditioner?


----------



## star25

Now I'm panicking as ours would have been froze 5th Nov and I haven't had a letter, I was meant to ring last week but forgot so I'll have to ring tomorrow :(

I used fairy non bio and fairy fabric conditioner and think washed at 40 but I'll have to check washing machine setting as can't remember what programme put it on! 

Do you thin my embryos will be ok? Don't know why they wouldn't have sent a letter yet, know I should have rang but I completely forgot!


----------



## CMo

Bump I washed mine at 40. Just used my normal soap powder (it was in the machine before I even thought about non bio) and I used fabric conditioner.

Star I'm sure your frostes are fine. Can't imagine why the clinic would touch them if there stored away. I'm sure they would need to get in touch if there was a problem. Mine was frozen in March so I've still got another few months before I should hear from clinic.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Don't worry, I'm sure your embies will be fine as I think they still need your permission to destroy (unless you ignore lots of letters or something) Worth a call in the morning though x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks ladies Re the washing advice...guess what I've got planned for my week lol! x


----------



## FirstTry

Star: I'm sure your embies are fine. I'd imagine they'd get into serious trouble (lawsuits, reputation damage, etc) if a clinic destroyed embryos without spending considerable time trying to get a response from the owners of the embies.


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies,twice I've left a msg and no one phoned back so just phoned again and she sounded a bit confused on phone, said was going to the lab then will ring me back so I'm back to worrying again! 

Hope you're all well today, I actually slept ok last night though was probably catching up from the awful nights before! 
She's kicking so strong it hurts and just feeling so uncomfortable today, I've got a feeling she will be here before 40 weeks but I'll probably be wrong!


----------



## star25

Just phoned them again and she said sorry as forgot to phone back, she said she spoke to lab and they said as was nhs don't have to pay for storage until 2 years, first she said 2-3 years then said 2 years


----------



## CMo

Now star that rings a bell that it's 3 years and now I think of it a girl from work had treatment, her wee one is 2 and a half and she said they contacted her in the summer to see what she wanted to do with her frozen embies so that would be 3 years.

Like me she paid for treatment but it was done through NHS clinic so they must still keep them for 3 years instead of 1 year like a private clinic. I guess I'll find out in March if I hear from them when my year is up or if they will keep them for the 3 years.


----------



## star25

Thank you for the info cmo, it's nice to know there won't actually be another bill this month! 
Dh is planning to take 3 weeks off when she's here and is self employed so that's good news :)

Is anyone else uncomfortable walking? I want to walk more but soon as I do feel like her head is about to come out and God knows what I look like trying to walk like that!

On the plus side I've slept so much better the last 2 night's and my hips haven't hurt, probably pay for saying that tonight!


----------



## CMo

Yeah I'm hoping the same. Would be nice not to have a bill while on maternity leave.

I'm struggling with walking. Feel like baby is going to drop right out! I'm fed up waiting!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Yeah, I'm falling apart here. My thighs hit my belly :haha: And I bruised a rib from coughing so much with a cold. So, now coughing, driving, picking things up, trying to sit up, it all hurts!


----------



## FirstTry

And I'm in labor! My water broke 90 mins after my last post.


----------



## CMo

Aahhhh!!! Good luck first! Hope all goes well, update us when u can!!

I'm sooooo jealous! Want mine to come now!


----------



## star25

Oh wow first! Hope all going well I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Good luck first!! Excited for you x


----------



## star25

Hi ladies, midwife went well, go back at 40w and can have sweep if she isn't already here bp was very low but better than


----------



## star25

Meant to say better than bring high! Hopefully I won't need a sweep and she will just be here 
Met my sil 2 wk old niece yesterday and made me even mote ready!

Thinking of you first! Xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi Star, I also had midwife today. All's good and like you will have option of sweep in 2 weeks, altho I'm hoping I'll still be needing it at that point lol! Head is now fully engaged and no longer back to back so sounds like he's ready to go...eeeek!


----------



## 3chords

Wow, good luck FirstTry! I'm sure all will go well and we can't wait to hear the good news.

Our little Henry is 8 days old today. His umbilical cord stump fell off this morning and I cried, lol. I know it is just hormones but already feels like he is growing up SO fast. He has lost that brand new newborn look (you know, the splotchiness, drowsiness) and looks more like a tiny baby.


----------



## star25

Ahh bet he's gorgeous 3c, how are you finding things and night Times? 

Bump, fingers crossed for no sweeps and babies popping out in the next week!


----------



## FirstTry

Thank you, everyone! My boy was born on Nov 5 at 37w6d. Delivery was pretty quick (second child), so I didn't have time for the epidural to kick in (ouch!). 

I had some aggressive blood loss and had emergency surgery on my uterus after delivery. I'm doing MUCH better now. However, I was told it would be unwise to carry another baby. I'm actually okay with this, because I had already decided that this was going to be my last pregnancy.

I hope everyone else's deliveries go smoothly!


----------



## CMo

Congratulations first. Hope your resting and enjoying your precious little bundle!


----------



## kaye

Congratulations first!!! Xxx


----------



## star25

So happy for you first, sorry to hear about after but glad you're now ok, congratulations! X


----------



## star25

Hi ladies 

How are all our bumps and babies?

No news here, just waiting impatiently lol, been bouncing on my ball a lot, trying to walk lots and housework to keep busy! 
Also done about 6 hours of office work this week, anything to make time go quick! 

Hooe you're


----------



## 3chords

Hi star! I have been wondering about you and CMo and your little ones. Still cooking, eh? I hope your last days aren't too uncomfortable, but even if they suck, you will forget all about it soon!

We are doing well, I can't believe Henry is 16 days old today. He is growing like a weed, I'm looking forward to having him weighed at his 1 month appointment to see how he's progressed. Here is a pic of him on his 2-week bday.
 



Attached Files:







Henry2weeksB.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Rosina

Congrats First! :happydance:
3c: Henry is SO cute! Congrats!
Good luck star! 


Attached is our little munchkin!
 



Attached Files:







20151112191448-846dffeb-me.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## star25

What beautiful babies, making me even more excited! I'm not too uncomfortable but wishing I was
As might mean something is going to happen soon, I think she's cooked enough now!


----------



## CMo

Aaahhhh what gorgeous babies!!

I'm so ready for mine to be here now. Just want to meet the little one. Think I'm in for the long haul tho!


----------



## FirstTry

Absolutely gorgeous, 3C and Rosina!!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Gorgeous little ones!!
Still feels unbelievable that I will finally have my baby in my arms in under 2 weeks, after everything we've been through. Really don't think it will feel real until he's actually here x
I've been getting period type achings all weekend, including in my thighs, and hot flushes, I give up guessing what's a "final few weeks of pregnancy" symptom and what could be imminent labour lol! 
Due date on Tuesday, ivf due date (and sweep) on Thursday...eeeek! How are you guys holding up? x


----------



## CMo

I'm getting fed up now!! My bump feels so heavy and sore when I try to move. Sweep on wed. Hoping something happens soon, just want the baby here now!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Cmo - I'm feeling the same, everything is such an effort! Let us know how the sweep goes on weds, I'm feeling a little anxious about having one but will be interesting to find out what my cervix is currently up to lol! x


----------



## star25

I feel your pain ladies!

I was sick this morning first time whole pregnancy and first time since I was a child apart from hangovers many years ago! I'm literally never sick or ever had a bug so hoping it was a sign of things changing
Also had small amount of blood on pad but only tiny and nothing since

I'm looking forward to sweep thurs to find out what my cervix is doing also bumpsparkle

So tired today just woke from a two Hr nap so I'm ready when she is!


----------



## FirstTry

star25 said:


> I feel your pain ladies!
> 
> I was sick this morning first time whole pregnancy and first time since I was a child apart from hangovers many years ago! I'm literally never sick or ever had a bug so hoping it was a sign of things changing
> Also had small amount of blood on pad but only tiny and nothing since
> 
> I'm looking forward to sweep thurs to find out what my cervix is doing also bumpsparkle
> 
> So tired today just woke from a two Hr nap so I'm ready when she is!

Hmm, could that be the bloody show? Could labor be starting???


----------



## star25

I definitely hope so but nothing since, keeping everything crossed something will start (apart from the obvious crossed!) 
How are you first? X


----------



## star25

Hi all 
Had some quite bad period type pains last night and this morning, eased off now but


----------



## CMo

OMG Star we have exactly the same symptoms lol. About 11pm last night I had period like cramps. Not enough to need paracetamol or to keep me awake but we're still there every time I woke up. Still have them this morning. Praying something happens soon!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Ladies, I've also been having these for a few days! I'm totally not sure if it's normal at this stage or a sign of labour...this feels like the 2ww symptom spotting lol!! x


----------



## star25

Good luck ladies! 

Mine were bad at 9pm last night, carried on lighter during the night and had a bad few minutes this morning, surely this means it's got to be soon? 

Bump I agree it's like being in the 2ww again! 

We might all be the same day!


----------



## CMo

Mines are still on the go! Getting a bit sorer too. Should I be timing these just incase?


----------



## FirstTry

It sounds like we're going to have some more babies soon!!!

I'm no expert, but I would go to the hospital or call you Dr/midwife if you have more than 6 contractions in an hour, if they are more painful than period cramps, or if your water breaks. 

I had painful contractions, but not more than a few in an hour, for the week before I went into labor. Good luck!


----------



## star25

Time them just in case com, my midwife said to go in when they are 5 mins apart 
Its confusing to know when it's actually Labour cos what if your waters don't break? 
My mum's didn't with 4 out of 5 of us and my sisters didn't with her first, she only had period type pains and when she went in was already 8cm! 
I hope I have a clearer sign and I hope it's tonight!

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Period type pains until 8cm sounds like a good option to me! I'm dreading intense contractions at an early stage lol! ;-) 
Cmo, are they like contraction pains with a start and finish point? Mine are more like the ache of period pain that creeps up on me gradually and seems to hang around for a while. If yours are appearing suddenly and then calming down it might be worth timing them?
I've had annoying back pain all day. Just going to have a shower and then maybe try out the tens machine on it as apparently it's a good and safe for that, and I heard it can be good to start increasing your endorphin levels before labour. I'll also know if I like/dislike the feeling of it. Tested on my arm once and it felt weird so interested to see how it feels on a painful area x


----------



## FirstTry

Yeah, your water rarely breaks before you are truly in labor. But mine did this time. I had no contractions beforehand!


----------



## CMo

It's definitely coming and going rather than a constant pain. Lasts about 45 secs to a minute. I swear it's getting sorer as well. It's exactly the same as when I've got a dodgy tummy and need a no 2 (tmi!!)


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Might be worth timing how often they are coming to give you an idea. Hope you manage to get some sleep soon in case this is it cmo! If it does calm down, good luck for your sweep 2mrw (I can't remember what time you said it was).
Tens machine definitely helped the back pain but it's come back within 10mins of removing it. Off to bed now to try to get some sleep 'just in case' there's more to come later x


----------



## FirstTry

CMo said:


> It's definitely coming and going rather than a constant pain. Lasts about 45 secs to a minute. I swear it's getting sorer as well. It's exactly the same as when I've got a dodgy tummy and need a no 2 (tmi!!)

Sounds like contractions. How many minutes apart? And how long has it been this way?


----------



## CMo

Currently about 3 mins apart and lasting about a minute. Phoned hospital about a hour ago and they said to hold on til they are about 3 contractions in 5 mins.


----------



## FirstTry

CMo said:


> Currently about 3 mins apart and lasting about a minute. Phoned hospital about a hour ago and they said to hold on til they are about 3 contractions in 5 mins.

What? Here they say to go in when contractions are 5 mins apart, lasting about 40 seconds to one minute. I think it's your time!


----------



## CMo

I'm going to phone back soon. Pain is getting too much now!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Eeeek good luck cmo, hoping all goes well and looking forward to hearing the news of your arrival...exciting! x


----------



## star25

good luck cmo, sound's like it's your time! so excited for you xx

bumpsparkle, I know my sister was so lucky, both hers she popped out within 4 hours and didn't even have gas and air, probably why she's adamant she's not having anymore, doesn't want to push her luck, although shes only just 24 last month so I don't say it to her but I think she will change her mind one day

My period type pains sound exactly the same as yours and the same pattern, although saying that I haven't had any today! so annoying, I know it's only my due date today but it feels like it's taking forever now and everyone is txting and messaging every day asking for any news lol

I hired a tens machine from the midwife, first one I couldn't get to work so changed it, second one I couldn't get to work so took it back in, they tested it and it worked, got it home, tested it on my arms and it worked, tried it again and it isn't so I give up! though if you said it works I might try a new battery and take It back again tomorrow when I have my sweep, praying the sweep works!

How are all our babies?


----------



## CMo

Well ladies.....my gorgeous little girl Orla Anne arrived, very quickly in the end, yesterday morning weighing a tiny 6lb 12oz!! So so shocked as convinced she was a boy and that she would be a big baby! She is just amazing. Got home yesterday afternoon and she has totally kept us on our toes all night! I blame all the night shifts I worked while pregnant lol

So......turns out my cramps since Monday night were labour. Phoned hospital at half 2 wed morning and they said to hold on at home. Phoned back at 4 and went in to be examined. By the time she got round to checking how far dialated I was about 6 am I was 8cm!! Think the midwife was very shocked and no wonder I was so bloody sore 0-8cm with just paracetamol!! Actually thought I was going to have her in the corridor on the way to the delivery room and she arrived 30 mins later after finally getting a wee bit gas and air! In a way I'm glad the hospital part al went quick! I'll try post a picture xx


----------



## star25

Omg so happy for you cmo!
How funny as well I posted how that happened to my sister, being 8cm by time got to hospital and her 2 were both 6.12 (so was I!) 
Congratulations! Xxx


----------



## star25

I'm hoping mine mean something has been happening too, had some more last night but different to period type, lower down and tighter but yet again they've stopped, sweep today!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Cmo, huge congratulations! It really did sound like things were progressing for you on tues evening and a big well done for getting so far on just paracetamol...I'm dreading not coping at 3-4cm lol! Enjoy your special little girl, hope she's allowing you some recovery time 

Star, what time is your sweep 2day? Mine's at 1:30 and feeling quite anxious about how uncomfortable it might be. Silly when you think about the amount of poking and prodding stuff we've been through with ivf lol!


----------



## star25

Mine's at 11:30, I was worried, still am a bit but my friend said it wasn't too bad which made me feel better and she was already at 2cm when she had hers, I'm hoping I get told something like this! 
Will let you know how it goes, just think it could our turns tonight! X


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks star. Good luck and do let me know how you get on x


----------



## FirstTry

Yay, CMo!!! Beautiful name. I'm glad things went smoothly!

Good luck, Star and Bump!


----------



## star25

Hi, would have updated sooner but took so long as when I got there midwife was off sick and was waiting for another to arrive
Was there 2 hours! 2 ladies went home but I was determined not to rearrange lol 
After all that my cervix was too high for the sweep to be done properly, so annoyed, she said doesn't mean nothing will happen soon as can go down anytime just means the sweep probably won't do anything! Good thing was it didn't hurt lol

How are you bump?


----------



## FirstTry

star25 said:


> Hi, would have updated sooner but took so long as when I got there midwife was off sick and was waiting for another to arrive
> Was there 2 hours! 2 ladies went home but I was determined not to rearrange lol
> After all that my cervix was too high for the sweep to be done properly, so annoyed, she said doesn't mean nothing will happen soon as can go down anytime just means the sweep probably won't do anything! Good thing was it didn't hurt lol
> 
> How are you bump?

Even when I was in labor, my cervix was super high, so baby could still come soon!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi Star, glad you got to see somebody in the end, what a faff though.
The midwife was mega surprised at how low my baby's head was and said no wonder she's been having trouble identifying it the past few weeks. She reckons that could mean less pushing though so yay!
Cervix was soft and was 2cm dilated which is good, but I guess that still doesn't mean anything is going to progress straight away. Got another booked in for Sunday with possible induction the following Sunday if required.
Like you say, wasn't painful just uncomfortable, but had bad period pain and back ache ever since and I don't know if that's just as a result of procedure.
Looks like we'll just have to be patient lol! x


----------



## CMo

Bump period pain and back ache is exactly what I had! Hopefully not long now til all our babies are here and we start the next leg of our journey together!!

I keep looking at Orla and just can't believe she was that little embryo they popped back in way back in March! They truly are miracle workers!


----------



## 3chords

CMo - congratulations! Lovely name for a lovely little girl. You must be so in love. Enjoy those first days, I regret not having taken more time just to stare at Henry in awe.

Star and Bump - best of luck to you ladies! I sincerely hope your babes are here as soon as safely possible.

We are doing fine and Henry is a giant. I am only now realizing I gave birth to a 1 month old lol. He has outgrown most 3 month clothing as he is very long. I realize my signature says 53 cm but he was actually 55 cm, the initial resident measured him in a hurry and the pediatrician took his time later in the day. Anyway, he is so big and sturdy and I realized it this last weekend when a friend of mine came over with his 3-month-old twin daughters...and Henry was their size. Yowza. We love him and we have nicknamed him Goblin as he looks like a goblin when he makes his poo/fart faces.


----------



## star25

First, thank you I needed to hear that, I really was fed up yesterday after my attempted sweep, hopefully I'll feel better today as babysitting my niece so have a distraction, it's not like me to feel down but yesterday I was 

Bump, sounds like you're doing great! Bet it won't be long for you and great you only have til Sun for next sweep if he isn't here 

Cmo, so pleased to hear you are doing well, can't wait to start next stage with you ladies either :)

3c, glad to hear you and Henry are well, bless him he sounds like he's going to be a heartbreaker :)


----------



## Bumpsparkle

3c, thank you and sounds like you're really enjoying motherhood.

Cmo, I bet you can't take your eyes off orla, awww! Period and back pain calmed down today so I'm guessing it was just some aggravation from the sweep.

Star, don't get disheartened. Sweeps are in no way a guarantee for labour and your little one will arrive when she's totally ready. She's obviously very snuggled and happy inside you  It does start to get frustrating though. We sit here each evening not quite sure what to do with ourselves as we feel so in limbo all the time. And don't get me started on the update texts that keep coming through...grrrr x


----------



## star25

Haha the txts and msgs are driving me mad, if she was here you would know about it and if she's on her way I'm not going to start txting you back! 

I'm thinking to myself today that nothing will happen to after next weds so I stop expecting something to happen and getting disappointed when it doesn't lol, either way by the 30th I will be induced and in the grand scheme of things that isn't a long wait so anything happening before that is a bonus


----------



## star25

Any news bump? I'm still waiting, nothing happening, got midwife coming round 9am weds, still hoping she will be here by then but I'm very doubtful!


----------



## CMo

Jeez star this little lady isn't half making you wait. Hopefully won't be too long now. Bump how are you? 

After expecting a 10lb big baby boy I had to nip to the shops yesterday to pick up a few things for a small baby girl and I am soooo excited. The little girl clothes are so amazing! I always assumed I would have a boy so I've never really looked before. We're gonna end up bankrupt at this rate, can't resist buying lol


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Just back from 2nd sweep. Nothing really changed; still 2cm dilated but cervix has shortened a bit more which is good. Period type cramps again but at least I know it's likely to be the procedure this time lol! Baby gone back to back again though :-( 
Induction booked for next Sunday (29th) at 9am...eeeek! Might be a December baby at this point!

Hang in there star. I was going to ask when your next appt is. Will they offer you another sweep on weds?

Cmo, little girl stuff is adorable...very jealous ;-) x


----------



## star25

Haha cmo, it's so hard to resist they're all so cute!

Bump, will have another sweep and think induction will be booked for the monday, really hoping it doesn't come to that, getting period pains after weeing but had that all week now and some tight pains low down past 3 evenings but that hasn't come to anything either!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star, all sounds very familiar! I think it's signs that the body is getting ready. My midwife told me that the period type pain / lower pain can be due to the cervix softening. We were told we probably couldn't use the relaxing pool rooms if we get induced so here's hoping the little guy doesn't have to be kicked out lol!

Had a really busy and draining day with family today so really hoping we have an uneventful night as the thought of facing labour 2nite is too much. Looking forward to focusing myself on relaxing tomorrow and hopefully feeling ready again x


----------



## star25

That's what I'm worried about, not being able to have a pool birth if induced, I'll ask midwife weds but I really want it 

Had a lot of pains 3am, actually thought something was going to happen but no luck
Also got a sore throat so really fed up now, taking paracetamol and having a day of complete rest after not falling back asleep til gone 5am 
Hope today is the day for both of us!


----------



## CMo

Morning ladies, hope you're all ok

I never knew that you couldn't use the pool if you were induced. I really wanted the pool as well but we were only in the room for 30 mins before she popped out so there wouldn't even had been time to fill it lol


----------



## CMo

Here's a wee picture of my gorgeous little lady the day she was born. So in love with her x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CMo

Here's a wee picture of my gorgeous little lady the day she was born. So in love with her x


----------



## FirstTry

Beautiful, CMo!!!


----------



## star25

She's beautiful cmo, so pleased for you xx

First how are you? 

I'm not sure about the pool if induced for being overdue but I really hope I can


----------



## FirstTry

star25 said:


> She's beautiful cmo, so pleased for you xx
> 
> First how are you?
> 
> I'm not sure about the pool if induced for being overdue but I really hope I can

I'm doing well. Thanks! Talking care of a newborn is very hard work. And the lifestyle transition is tough for new parents. You will all learn this soon. But it's my toddler who is giving us the bigger challenge now. Fortunately, I have help with him Monday - Friday, so I can have a break and *only* have to take care of the baby. 

On the pool versus no pool question, the most important thing is that you and baby are healthy. Many people get upset when their birth experience is not what they imagined. But, in the end, it's really not that important, so try not to get upset if it doesn't work out how you envisioned it.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

She's so scrummy Cmo 

I got told the pool is less of an option coz of all the monitoring you have to have when induced, plus the increased likelihood of needing pain relief.

First, hope you're finding time to look after yourself as well 

Are any of you new mummies breast feeding? Just after any tips if you are ;-)


----------



## CMo

Not got much breast feeding experience bump, I always said I wasn't going to stress myself out over it but I would give it a shot. Midwife helped me latch her on for first feed which was fine and I managed to latch her on myself a couple of times then started to struggle. Midwife at home spent a while with us getting position right etc but I really struggled and baby was getting so distressed she wasn't feeding at all. I gave her formula from day 2 and now my milk has come in I'm expressing so most feeds are breast milk with formula to top up if needed. That's working well for us just now as dh is off work. It's quite time consuming so not sure how long I can keep it up and my boobs are killing me just now! Just happy that she's getting some of my milk for now. I probably could've persevered longer than I did but we're all happier and a lot less stressed now.


----------



## star25

Glad you are all doing well cmo

Just had second attempted sweep but cervix still not ready but better and softer than last week 
Booked in for induction Mon, have to phone early am and see how busy they are first
Midwife said from her experience the position I am in now it probably will come to induction but doesn't mean it won't happen before just not as likely 

How are you bump?


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks Cmo, it's always really helpful to hear how others have got on. I'm with you on not stressing us all out with it but will give it a go and take it from there.

Star, how did you find the second sweep? Did she say whether you had started dilating? Glad you've got a date sorted for induction. The only thing keeping me sane at the moment is knowing that we'll be heading in on Sunday to get things going so hopefully it's given you an end point to focus on!

Had what I think were contractions last nite until about 4am so had very little sleep. It really felt like the cramping/tightening you get when your bowels are cramping, plus back pain too. They seemed to be coming roughly every 10 mins and lasted about a minute so a clear start and finish to them. Took 2 paracetamol and did my best to sleep but my mind was racing lol!

Seems to have calmed down to the usual aches this morning (although not got out of bed yet!) Baby moving all over the place so added discomfort lol! Hubby 1.5 hours away on course 2day that he had to attend unless I was literally in labour so hard to let him leave this morning and trying to keep legs crossed until this evening now!  x


----------



## star25

She said about 1cm so nothing really lol as some people's are open like that anyway 
Good thing is if induction works with the gel can have pool birth
She said they use 1 gel every 6 hrs, if the third one doesnt work they wait 12-24 hrs before putting in another one, if thst doesn't work they break waters if this is possible and then be on drip with the meds at which point pool birth won't be possible, just don't want to be in Hospital too long! 

You sound like you are progressing nicely, wishing you lots of luck, sounds like you won't need inducing!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

1cm is good news as it's your 1st baby so your cervix would have been closed during pregnancy I think! Great about the birthing pool and the gel, fingers crossed. Just remembered I was given a leaflet about induction so I best read that just in case as this little man is certainly not in a hurry! x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Had final midwife appt 2day and had 3rd sweep. I've now reached 3cm and cervix is only 0.5cm long now and she said a lot of 1st time labour's take a long time to get to this point whilst in actual labour so when I start regular contractions I have to tell labourline how far I am/was as of 2day so they assess me differently...eeeek!

She's predicting labour 2mrw but if not, reckons there's a good chance induction will simply be the breaking of my waters since I've already progressed a fair amount. 

Still got a back to back bubba on board though so rotating on the ball all day long!! 

How are you feeling star, hopefully enjoying your final few days before mayhem begins lol! x


----------



## star25

That's great news bump! You must be so excited, do you know what your bishops score is? 

Mine was only 4-5 yesterday and last thurs was 1 so has improved

I'm feeling so ill with a cold sore throat thing I'm
Now glad I haven't had her yet as wouldn't want to give anything to her already

I'm going for a 45 min walk everyday and spending about 2 hours on the ball with housework in between to keep me moving! 
It's about all I believe will help is to keep moving so doing so as much as I can with this horrible cold, might dtd later, just felt too ill to the last few days But it might help! 

Good luck xx


----------



## CMo

Ah bump how exciting!! Good luck!!

Star hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## CMo

Any news ladies? Xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

No all's still quiet this end cmo! Been trying to enjoy our last day as a childless couple. Packing bags into the car this afternoon becoz we'll either need them last minute overnight or when we go in for induction 2mrw morning. Really can't believe I'll be in labour 2mrw lol! Feels quite surreal. Just hoping he'll be born 2mrw and not make me wait till Monday! Oh and that he's sorted out his back to back problem!

Star, how's your cold now? I don't know my bishop score as never been told it before x


----------



## CMo

Good luck 2mo bump. Let us know everything is ok when u get the chance xx


----------



## star25

I'm feeling much better today thank you 
Even had a shopping day and managed to buy some uggs, 2 cath kidston bags and a hoody, was very tempted by the Cath kidston changing bags that were on September but couldn't justify that when I haven't even used the one I've got yet! 

I also


----------



## star25

Went to work for 2 hrs yesterday to pay everyone's wages so I've been keeping myself busy to pass the time
I'm not having any other signs than period pain on and


----------



## star25

Off so not expecting anything to happen, fingers crossed maternity isn't too busy Mon but it's a small unit so I won't hold my breath! 

So excited for you bump, were nearly there! Sending you lots and lots of luck xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks ladies. OH bumped into our community midwife in our local shop just now and she said our maternity unit has been manic all afternoon so she's expecting to be called in 2nite. Really hoping I can hold out til 2mrw now in case I can't get a pool room if it's busy lol! x

Star, good luck for Monday if I don't get a chance to pop on here before you go in x


----------



## Rosina

Congrats cmo!! She's beautiful!

Good luck star & bump!!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Hoping you both have an easy delivery, Star and Bump!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi ladies, our little boy Darcy was born at 7.56pm on Sunday night and he's a gorgeous cutie weighing 7lbs 8oz.

Was 3cm with tightening contractions when arrived for induction so waters were broken around lunchtime to properly get things going...and going they did! Couldn't use the pool room as had meconium in waters and he needed a trace on his head throughout labour anyway so I was stuck on a bed with machines and wires. Escalated through 5cm and 7cm with some co-codomel and the tens machine at which point I requested epidural. By the time the anesthetist was just setting up, I suddenly surprised everyone and got to 10cm and just had to crack on with pushing. 1.5 hours later he was born with help from ventouse and a 2nd degree cut.
Still in hospital at mo after suffering dizzy spells every time I got up and they finally put me on an iron drip y'day so hoping to be well enough to go home 2day! 

We are so in love and I'm really glad to be feeling well enough to start helping look after Darcy properly after a difficult few days.

Star, I hope you're doing ok and all went well on Monday x


----------



## kaye

Huge congrats bump. Enjoy it ad it goes so fast my little one 8 weeks now and feel like I only just blinked.

Good luck star X


----------



## CMo

Congratulations bump! So happy to hear your little man is here safely. Enjoy every minute xxx

Star - any news??


----------



## star25

Well done bump! lots of congratulations, love his name too xxx

Can't believe we've all made it now

My little cutie madeleine hope was born tues 1st at 5:50am weighing 8lb 2oz
in disbelief she's finally here 

I went in 1am mon after waking up at 6:30 as they said to call them first at 7am but then asked me to call back at 9, luckily it went ahead

I had the gel at 12pm and they said to leave it 6 hours to soften cervix then they would break waters
spent a long 6 hours walking about with my dh and sister then went to labour suite at 6pm to break waters. They were gong to wait 2 hours to see if contractions started before putting up drip but her heart rate kept going too fast so drip went up after half an hour and dose doubled every half an hour 3 times.

They said I would probably need an epidural due to being induced and the contractions not starting slow and steady but I said I would see how I got on. In hindsight I probably needed it but for some reason forgot about it, I don't know why as I was in absolute agony

Started on the gas and air at 8:30 and a few hours later had diamorphine injection.
They checked cervix at 12:30am and was 6cm 
at some point after this I was sick a lot too at the same time as having a contraction which was one of my worst moments but think it was due to the meds as I don't often react well to pain relief

I must have started pushing about 3:45am, about the time I shouted I was pooing myself lol which apparently I wasn't but was her head , wasn't the only time I said this either even though my sister kept saying I wasn't I didn't believe anything anyone was saying

after nearly 2 hours of pushing I had to be cut at which point I just wanted them to do anything to get her out, I kept falling asleep in between pushes too then would come round with the contraction and start again

Like you bump I was strapped to wires which didn't help, had 2 straps around stomach for heartbeat monitor, drip and the one on the end of your finger, did not help moving about

I felt so relieved when they took off the heartbeat monitors near the end and out a towel on my chest as I knew it would be soon, her head kept coming out a bit then going back in again 

when she arrived and put her on my chest I was so relived, dh and sister were crying and I was just in a daze as was madeleine, she took a minute to cry as was quite shocked

the midwives cut the cord due to my blood loss they had to get on with it
I lost a litre of blood which I dint really know about until I looked around and saw the state of the room.

dr came straight in to do stiches so I had more gas and air, whilst still holding her in a daze, I then knew I would be sick again so midwife quickly took her while dh helped me with sick bowls which is completely missed anyway!

I then had the stiches then had madeleine back for her first feed as had been searching for it before I was stitched. She fed for an hour which was the most tiring hour of my life. dh had to keep wiping my face and eyes to keep me awake as I hadn't moved from the bed I was on which was still in a state and was trying to feed her

when she finished dh took her and my sister helped me shower whilst I sat on the chair as couldn't barley stand, never felt so ill which was mainly due to blood loss

they were going to keep me on the drip for another 4 hours to help the bleeding but it was all leaking out my hand so they let me off it as long as I had a wee

went back to maternity ward at 10am and stayed overnight til yesterday afternoon

after first feed I struggled with her latching on, did feed her a few times during first day but with midwives help, I was scared I wouldn't be able to do it until tried with her laying down during the night and we got it, now were doing different positions and she's feeding well
yesterday she fed constantly from 11am til 9:30pm with an hr at the most off the breast on and off

latching on is painful at first until she settles into it but midwife said its normal and she's latched on properly but should get better in a few days, any tips in the meantime? I think I have sensitive nipples anyway which doesn't help

she slept really well last to the point I had to wake her up to change nappy and feed her so I had a good catch up on sleep after getting 2 hours in 3 days

hope you and babies are well, sorry for the long post!


----------



## star25

I've just written the longest post and its disappeared!!

Congratulations bump, so pleased for you and love his name!

Madeleine hope arrived tues 1st at 5:50am, did post more but it went so I will do tomorrow
were doing well, I'm sore after being cut, having stitches and blood loss but were doing ok

speak to you soon ladies, hope you and babies are all well? xx


----------



## star25

oh theres my post!


----------



## star25

just to edit I went in at 11am mon not 1am!


----------



## CMo

Ah star massive congratulations!! I keep checking to see if u had updated yet. Glad she's here safe and sound!!

I had exactly the same conversation about pooing myself lol midwife kept ensuring me it was just her head.

Glad you're persevering and finding feeding better. I gave up quickly as I just couldn't get her to latch on and she wasn't feeding at all. I'm still expressing but not getting as much milk now so we're topping up with formula aswell and it's working well for us now.

Hope you're recovering well. Enjoy every minute with your baby as it flies in. Can't believe Orla has been here for 2 weeks already!


----------



## kaye

Congratulations star xx


----------



## star25

Thank you, I would have updated sooner but had harldy any network at hospital and could barley send a txt, so annoying! 

Glad to hear you're doing well too cmo, breastfeeding is hard so it's understandable you do what you can to make sure lo feeds 
I never thought I would get her to latch on but with the laying down position she done it straight away so practised that before moving onto different positions 
The latching on does hurt tho so I'm using lanolin


----------



## FirstTry

Star: Congratulations! 

For nipple pain, get a nipple cream and apply after every feeding. Start with lanolin. If that's not strong enough, in the US, we have prescription "all purpose nipple ointment" which is a combination of 3-4 different medicines. It basically cures whatever the issue is. The midwives will hopefully know the equivalent. 

For low production, pump after every feeding, even if nothing comes out. The stimulation tells your body to produce more milk. 

Breastfeeding is harder than bottles for the first few weeks, but easier after, as you don't have to clean bottles, remember to bring milk with you everywhere, etc. Plus, baby gets faster and faster at draining the breast. And once you're past the pain and supply issues, it's really nice to feed baby. (Even though all my friends and family have now seen my nipples. There's only so much a nursing cover covers!)

That said, it doesn't work for everyone. With this second baby, I'm having a much easier time. Last time, I had to suppliment with formula for 1.5 months. I guess my boobs are well practiced now.

P.S. - I can't believe you were able to shower! I waited a couple days.


----------



## star25

Thank you for the advice first, I'll see how I get on with the lanolin if not Will ask midwife, my left one today is so painful it makes me cringe!

I'm in so much pain down below all I'm doing is feeding and cuddles
During the night dh has to get her in and out cot and just pass her to me and if he doses off while I'm feeding I wake him up to wind her and put her back to bed as at the moment I'm struggling to get in and out of bed with the painful stitches and bruising
Also blood loss is quite bad today, I've phoned midwife and she said to put a clean pad on and call back in two hrs to see how it is
Apart from that were doing well lol 

How is everyone else?


----------



## CMo

Star I was really sore aswell and that was without stitches so I really feel for u. I'm still too scared to look down below, God knows what it looks like there! TMI but my first poo was an experience I never want to have again lol 

My blood loss was bad the first day but I'm assuming it's because the midwife never stitched me ( i was bleeding a lot but she didn't think I needed stitched so just left me to see how it was) it calmed down and is almost gone now but a few days ago I passed the biggest/thickest clot I've ever seen in my life. Was actually really worried about it but bleeding pretty much has stopped since then

It's lucky our little bundles are all well worth it xx


----------



## FirstTry

star25 said:


> Thank you for the advice first, I'll see how I get on with the lanolin if not Will ask midwife, my left one today is so painful it makes me cringe!
> 
> I'm in so much pain down below all I'm doing is feeding and cuddles
> During the night dh has to get her in and out cot and just pass her to me and if he doses off while I'm feeding I wake him up to wind her and put her back to bed as at the moment I'm struggling to get in and out of bed with the painful stitches and bruising
> Also blood loss is quite bad today, I've phoned midwife and she said to put a clean pad on and call back in two hrs to see how it is
> Apart from that were doing well lol
> 
> How is everyone else?

I'm so sorry to hear this. That sounds a lot like me after DS#1. Are they sure they got all the placenta out? I had a little retained. And had a couple clots the size of a lemon within the week after delivery. But was fine after about two weeks. However, I did visit the emergency room, as I was concerned about the blood loss after the big clots. 

This time, my retained placenta was much worse, resulting in hemorrhaging immediately after delivery, and emergency surgery (a D&C). Ironically, my recovery has been much easier, probably because the surgery stopped the bleeding. And because I didn't tear this time (second baby!).

Anyway, you should definitely talk to someone to make sure the blood loss isn't a problem.

As for down below, last time, I had to sit on a pillow for a couple weeks. I feel your pain! You will be better soon. Baby will sleep longer soon. And you will slowly forget how difficult these first weeks were.


----------



## Rosina

Congrats star & bump!


----------



## star25

Thank you rosina :)

Cmo, my first poop was ok but I was so scared! Went the next today so should be ok now lol, definitely good job they are worth it!

First, spoke to midwife again andst them know bleeding isn't as bad today then they phoned back again to check, they said the same about the placenta as you so I will defiantly keep an eye on it 
I've made my v pillow into a circle and sitting on that and soaking in bath regularly

I need some breastfeeding advice, my nipples are so sore when she first latches on I dread it, after a min or 2 its more bearable but still uncomfortable
She's latched on fine and all looks good 
Midwife said the latching on pain will get better but in the meantime it's horrible
I couldn't feed on the left all night and this morning it was like a watermelon! I expressed some outto make it feel better, ddidn't know if this was the right thing to do? 

I managed to feed her for 10 mins on that side earlier, could have done longer but she stopped

I've bought some nipple shields to try, do you think this is the right thing to do or can it make things worse? I don't want to use them, I want her to have my nipples but can't to on like this 

My nipples aren't sore as in red or cracked, just sore and sensitive if you know what I mean 

If I use the shields to give them a break will I then be back to square 1 with the pain if I start again? Should I perserve and try and bear it or use the nipple shields every other feed? 

I don't know what to do for the best?


----------



## FirstTry

I think using the nipple shields is fine, if it helps. It might be time for prescription nipple ointment. I remember it being excruciating when my first son latched, but the ointment made it better in 24-48 hours.

You should express the milk somehow, even when it hurts. If you don't, your supply will go down. But worse, you could get a clogged duct that could turn into mastitis (very painful infection). Sometimes when it hurts, I take a hot bath or shower and massage the milk out so I don't get clogged ducts. 

If you're able to get past these next days or weeks, it will get much easier. But if you have to stop breastfeeding, that's okay too. I read that only 17% of babies in the US are breastfed. 

Good luck!


----------



## CMo

Not sure star as I've expressed from day 2. My nipples hurt when I start expressing but stop after a minute or so.

At the start my boobs were so hard and very lumpy. Midwife told me to massage them before expressing and there not too bad now. Because I'm topping up with formula and not pumping as much as I should as it takes so long, my supply is dwindling by itself so it's not as sore now if I go a while without pumping.

My midwife says to keep feeding/expressing thro the pain to keep supply up which is easier said than done. Don't put too much pressure on yourself tho. You need to be happy with what your doing and you don't want to be in so much pain that your not able to fully enjoy your little girl xx


----------



## 3chords

Congratulations star!

I can't give you breastfeeding advice as we are utterly hopeless here (I have the "flattest nipples" lactation consultants have ever seen, Henry will not latch, he has a receding jaw which makes things worse, etc, etc) but I've pumped 24/7 so he is exclusively breastfed.

The Newman centre which is probably the leading breastfeeding centre in the world (Dr. Newman is the one who "invented" APNO - all purpose nipple ointment, which you can google) is deadset against nipple shields, though I have used it with some success. The problem with them is that baby will not fully drain and if you are prone to clogged ducts (which you may be given your description of painful lumpy breasts) that is a bad thing. I have had clogged ducts about 10 times and I've had mastitis once already. It is horrible, I'd rather have a c-section again. I have an oversupply which is a big part of the problem, but I am a bit reluctant to decrease it at this point because I am building a fairly massive freezer stash as I know full well that I won't last with pumping forever. But I will have nice reserves so that Henry doesn't have to move to supplementing with formula when I start dropping pumps.

The best way to prevent is to pump each time you get engorged if the baby is not hungry or not draining your breasts. Apply moist heat (a hot shower works best), massage before and during pumping, then cold compress (a cabbage leaf from fridge works best). I will tell you what works better than absolutely anything at unclogging a duct, it may sound funny, but get yourself a vibrator if you don't have one. The cheapest Pocket Rocket works and massage with it by pressing into the lumps. They will not only all instantly disappear but if you do it while pumping you will just see the milk pouring out. This has saved my life, I have not had a single clogged duct since I started massaging with the Pocket Rocket. I do it every time my breasts get super heavy just to prevent clogs.


----------



## Rosina

Sounds like we've all had issues with breastfeeding! Star, I've been there with the pain. 

Did you try the nipple shield? It made things worse for me. :-(

I had to take antibiotics in the hospital, it wiped out all the good bacteria and I got a yeast infection. 

My midwife and a lactation consultant were both confused by my symptoms so sent me to a breastfeeding doctor. She said it was a yeast infection causing Raynaud's phenomenon. After two treatments of gentian violet and now on flucanozole, it seems to be clearing up now.

When it was extremely painful and I couldn't bring her to my breast, I called our public health line for new mothers. I was crying and so disappointed in myself. She just said to pump until we could figure it out the next day. That's when I went to see the lactation consultant. I got the APNO that 3c mentioned to hold me over until my appointment with the breastfeeding doc. The APNO was enough for me to at least bear the pain and put her back on my breast.

I hope you can find some relief. 3c seems to have a lot of experience here and great tips. 

The only thing I'd add is to keep an eye on how your baby comes off your breast. This is where my little one sometimes hurts me. When she starts getting restless, I take her off by breaking the suction by putting my pinky finger in her mouth between her gums. If I miss the moment, my nipple really hurts.

I love cmo's last comment: "You need to be happy with what your doing and you don't want to be in so much pain that your not able to fully enjoy your little girl xx"

Hang in there


----------



## FirstTry

3C: the vibrator trick is hysterical! I've never heard of that one.

And yes, I love me that APNO! I think it clears up yeast too. Im using my old container, which expired 1.5 years ago, but still does the trick.

Everyone: If you're having issues, as long as your baby is fed, that's all that truly matters. Your sanity is more important than breastmilk. Good luck mommies!


----------



## star25

Thank you so much ladies, I tried the nipple shield last night and it still hurt a bit at first but a lot better and now I'm on the third time of using it on my bad side and didn't hurt at all this time so I'm so relived!
I did have a small blood spot on left breast pad earlier so wasn't helping the situation, I doubt I would be feeding her now without the shield

Its 4am and she's just woke up for the first time since her 11:30pm feed so we've had a good sleep
Thought I might have to wake her to feed as midwife said don't let her go more than 4 hrs at the moment due to looking a tad jaundiced but she looks better now

Were off to maternity in the morning for her heel prick test and to be weighed, be interesting to see howmuch she is now

Thank you again ladies,breastfeeding is harder than what I imagined!


----------



## star25

Hi ladies how is everyone doing?

Thought it was about time I posted some pics of my little pickle while dh is busy with a particularly grim looking nappy! (he also called me earlier when he went out to work to say he had poop on his jacket lol)

Hope you're all well and babies cc
 



Attached Files:







178.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 8









188.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 9









IMG_4954.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 10









DSC_1968.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 10









DSC_1935.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## FirstTry

She's gorgeous, Star! I love the pic with her eyes open!

How's everything going?


----------



## star25

Thank you first, were doing well thank you, think I'm sleeping better than when pregnant! We get a good 6-7 hrs a night so I'm not needing to nap during the day 

How are you?


----------



## kaye

Gorgeous star!! X


----------



## CMo

Ah star what a beautiful little girl! Has it sunk in that you're a mummy yet?

I'll post some pictures of my little lady so u can all see her


----------



## star25

Thank u all, I don't think it has sunk in, even though you're so busy looking after them it still hasn't. Sunk it, loving it though! 
We've been out for dinner twice which was fine, I worried at first about feeding etc but I don't worrynow


----------



## Rosina

Omg star. She's so cute!!! <3


----------



## star25

Thank you rosina, how are you?


----------



## Rosina

Doing well! Thanks  How about you? The Fluconazole finally treated the yeast infection I think. I never knew that could happen to nipples! So breastfeeding is a lot more comfortable now.

This little preemie is not so little anymore. I'm worried she's gained too much weight. She went from 5 lbs 12 oz to 12 lbs 6 oz at her 8 week appointment. Purely breastfed (I have an oversupply in my right breast). 

Everyone busy with the holidays coming up? It's so hard to get things done!
 



Attached Files:







1-download_20151214_150747.jpg
File size: 72 KB
Views: 8


----------



## star25

Ahh rosina what a little cutie!

Madeleines 15 days today and weighs 8lb 6oz so out on 4oz since birth 

Can anyone give me advice on how to go about freezing breast milk? 
Do I pump throughout the day into the bottle then freeze the whole lot together or do I have to freeze each individual bit every time I pump? <-------Clueless over here!!


----------



## kaye

Hi star .
Breast milk is fine in the fridge at the back for 5 to 6 days. You can just keep topping up that one bottle throughout the day then just freeze.
I used to get a few bottles then freeze in the bags. I used to freeze in 200ml a bag. Aaliyah still only 9lbs now at 10 weeks and feeds between 2 to 3 oz a time. 
I've finished breastfeeding and expressing but have a freezer full that I'm working my way thru


----------



## 3chords

I prefer freezing smaller volumes, generally 3-4 oz per pump 'n save bag so I usually don't collect in the fridge throughout the day, but freeze as I pump. Right now I am exclusively pumping and getting about 35-40 oz total and I've reduced it to 6 pumps per day, so every 4 hours. Henry only eats about 25-28 oz so I freeze or refrigerate the rest to have supplies ready.


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies that's a big help 
I'm going to start so I have a supply when we stop bf 

She's been a pickle yesterday and last night, just constantly feeding but not for long tJen falling asleep then every time I put her down somewhere she cried 
So glad when dh got home after working 12 hrs, only had 4 hours sleep last night which I know is better than nothing with a newborn lol 
Hoping today will be better, got to venture out to dr as think I've got a uti so will start the pumping to orrow


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is doing well and babies are thriving!

Can I ask what may be a stupid question?? We're just doing the nursery now we know what colours we can have and I'm looking at cot bedding (just browsing online for ideas). Some are 3 piece and some are 5 piece. Do I need a duvet or what? What is actually included?


----------



## FirstTry

CMo said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and babies are thriving!
> 
> Can I ask what may be a stupid question?? We're just doing the nursery now we know what colours we can have and I'm looking at cot bedding (just browsing online for ideas). Some are 3 piece and some are 5 piece. Do I need a duvet or what? What is actually included?

SIDS prevention guidelines say only use a sheet in the crib. No bumpers. No blankets until 12 months. So, you only need one piece! Most people I know get new bedding when the child gets a bed around age 2 or so. So, the crib comforter is never used.


----------



## CMo

Thanks first. I've got the sleeping bag things, the ones that her arms go I for when she's in her cot so I guess the top sheet is really just for show? I knew bumpers need to come off when they're in the cot just wasn't sure about a top sheet x


----------



## FirstTry

CMo said:


> Thanks first. I've got the sleeping bag things, the ones that her arms go I for when she's in her cot so I guess the top sheet is really just for show? I knew bumpers need to come off when they're in the cot just wasn't sure about a top sheet x

Yes, I use the sleeping bag things (I've heard them called sleep sacks or wearable blankets). When it's cold, I put the baby in a long sleeve onesie, with footie pajamas on top, and a sleep sack. They say use one more layer of clothes on baby than what an adult would wear to feel comfortable. The temperature in the room should be 68-72 F (is that about 20 C ?). Don't dress baby too warmly though. That's another SIDS risk factor, overheating. 

There's lots of info on SIDS prevention online. Here's one article I recently read to refresh my memory: https://www.parents.com/baby/health/sids/new-ways-to-prevent-sids/

It can all get overwhelming and create a lot of anxiety, especially with your first baby, when you are figuring it out. But you're doing great, mama!


----------



## CMo

Thanks first!

Can't believe it's almost Xmas! This time last year we were all just getting to know each other and preparing to start treatment, now we're looking forward to Santa with our beautiful babies! Hope you all have a fantastic Xmas!! Xxx

Here's my little lady getting in the festive spirit. I've no idea how she's 5 weeks old already!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## FirstTry

Oh my goodness, so sweet!

I know what you mean. I can't believe my DS is 7 weeks old.


----------



## star25

She's so gorgeous cmo!

I think it's confusing as all the cot sets come with everything so you don't know what to use! 
Madeleine sleeps in crib in our room with just sleeping bag at the moment 
It's still quite mild here so I put their heating on for just an hour before we go to bed and it stays warm enough through the night without been too hot and stuffy
In the nursery the cot is set up with everything as came in the set but that's just for show at the moment and will probably just do the same with a sleeping bag when she goes in there 
Will save the bigger blanket and there's another heavier cover for when she's older or when we change it into the cot bed 

I know can't believe it's Xmas and all our precious babies are here 
Previously I've always thought to myself at Xmas 'next Xmas I need to be pregnant orhave my baby' and by some miracle were here!
So grateful 

My friends are just starting ivf so praying they are just as lucky 

I've got some last minute shopping to do today, went yesterday with Madeleine but she was having another day of constantly feeding and was a bit awkward always trying to find somewhere to feed 
Bonus was people kept letting me in front of them in queues!

She weighs 8lb 11 now so put on 5oz in a week, So far I've got 3 bags of milk in the freezer, haven't had chance last 2 days as she's been feeding so much!

Hope you all have such an amazing first Christmas with your babies xxx


----------



## FirstTry

What's a cot? Is it the same as what we call a crib?


----------



## star25

it is first , though we also have cribs here that are smaller than cots an d the cribs here are usually swinging ones used til they go into their cot at about 6 months 
Madeleine is in a crib in our room and will probably be in cot in the nursery about 6 months

how was everyones Christmas?


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas...still have to pinch myself that my baby's here sometimes, especially like star said when I used to imagine what xmas would be like with a baby. Feel really blessed everyday with him 

I was going to ask you guys about the grow/sleep bags. We heard mixed views about using them with newborns but now he's 1 month I'm considering getting some, especially because blankets on and off whenever we pick him are driving me nuts lol! 

Has anyone progressed to baby wipes rather than cotton balls/pads and water as yet? Also is it ok to start using baby oil on his skin now? We've heard the do's and don't for newborns but not aware of when we can start introducing these things?

Anyone up to much for new year...except sleeping of course! ;-) x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Cmo - she is so look gorgeous and I love the outfit! x


----------



## CMo

Hi bump. Glad you had a good xmas!

I've been using baby wipes for a while now and they seem ok on her skin. I've also used baby oil from when she was about 2 days old. Her skin was so dry and flaky that the midwife said to use baby oil or olive oil. I've been using baby bath/shampoo as well lately with a little oil in her bath to help moisturise her skin.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks Cmo, that's really helpful. Might start giving the wipes a go soon. Silly question I know but do you still use baby oil on her skin after a bath with it added, or do you use the oil at other times?


----------



## CMo

I use it on her face in the morning as it still can get a bit dry. I just put it on some cotton wool and dab it round her cheeks and forehead. I still use it on her body after her bath as well as in it (I've only been bathing her twice a week just now and just top and tailing every morning) She loves getting it massaged in. I also picked up a little angels baby moisturiser for dry skin from asda that I use in the morning after her wash.


----------



## star25

Hui bump, I have just been bathing with water but from this week was going to start using some baby products as her skin is a little dry around ankles and wrists and sometimes face though she also has the baby spots at the moment so her face is also a bit oily

I've been suing sleeping bags the whole time as feel safer with them as she seems warm and comfortable with them 
you might find them better too if he's not keeping the blankets on 

I'm still using cotton wool when we can but use the newborn pampers wipes when were out and haven't got access to warm water and they seem fine on her skin and she doesn't seem to mind 

We're having a night in alone tonight as dh will be working til 4am but all we will do is sleep anyway!


----------



## CMo

Happy New Year!!!

2015 was an amazing journey with all you lovely ladies can't wait to see what 2016 brings and to share the journey of our little miracles with you all!! Xxx


----------



## star25

Same to u cmo! Aside from giving birth this is going to be the best year ever, I'm glad Christmas is out the way now and can start getting back to normal 

Are we allowed to stay on this thread now we've had our babies or should we be starting another one not in the pregnancy forum? 

Be good to keep this thread going though for when other ladies get their bfps, hoping to see beneath here very soon xx


----------



## CMo

Yeah I'll be glad to get back to normal too. Going to start running again this week to shift this baby weight. It's been a year since my last run so I'll struggle!

I'm not sure if we need a new thread. We're the only ones that use it so can't see why it wouldn't be ok to just keep it going.

Do any of you have a routine yet? I'm struggling but not sure if she's still too young. She's totally turning night into day. No matter what we do she'll be awake from about 5pm straight through until half 12. I've tried feeding at different times but no matter what we do she won't settle until she's fed at half 12. Sometimes she doesn't even take a full bottle only little sips then she's sound. She'll sleep for about 5-6 hours, wake for a feed the sleep again pretty much all day. Can't really complain as we still get a good sleep and half 12 really isn't too bad but I'd love her to be more awake through the day and ideally settle a bit earlier at night.


----------



## FirstTry

That sounds good to me! 

My DS hasn't slept more than 3.5-4 hours ever! Last night, it was 2 hour stretches between feedings. And with my toddler, I have to be up by 7am. And he only naps 1pm-3pm, then sleeps for the night at 8pm. So, I don't get to sleep when the baby naps during the day.


----------



## CMo

Aw first you must be exhausted! It's amazing though how we function on so little sleep.

My mission for this week is to try and get a night time routine sorted and make sure I stick to it ie bath pj's and taking her upstairs to bed at the same time each night to try and get her used to a pattern over the next few weeks. She must be so knocked off with Xmas and new year etc and having so much on and so many visitors. I'm craving normality (whatever that may be now with a baby lol)


----------



## FirstTry

Yes, that should help. But baby sleep is tough, so don't be surprised if it gets better and then worse and then better again. The good news is that at some point in the first year, they should start sleeping 10-12 hours at night :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi ladies! Just popped my head in as I was sure everyone was past their due date and wanted to congratulate everyone! What beautiful babies in here!!!! Eeeek! Hope you all are adjusting to motherhood well. Miss you all :hugs:


----------



## CMo

Hi beneath!

Glad to hear you're recovering well. Good luck for the coming months, looking forward to you being back here where you belong xx


----------



## beneathmywing

CMo said:


> Hi beneath!
> 
> Glad to hear you're recovering well. Good luck for the coming months, looking forward to you being back here where you belong xx

Thanks sweety! I'm doing good!! I can't wait to be back on this side of town for good this time!


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies how are you all?

LO had her jags yesterday! They were awfu! Never heard her scream like that. Totally heart breaking. Glad dh wad there cos I was a blubbering wreck. She's been good since, really sleepy yesterday and slept all night but very clingy and sleepy today. Poor wee scone!


----------



## star25

Hello all :)
Beneath, won't be long until you have your bfp we miss you here too!s

Cmo, we don't have a routine, she doesn't really sleep during the day, maybe the odd cat nap after a feed for Bit ten minutes 
Sometimes she might sleep in the evenings from.6-8pm for a couple of hours but not often 
Normally settles to bed about 11pm but can be later about 12 
Whatever time it is she normally sleeps for about 3hrs then is awake for an hour then has another 2-3 hrs and generally then we get up as she won't settle back in her crib
We're having a bit of a struggle sometimes though as she has reflux which has been quite bad last couple days and instantly bringing up her milk and lost 3-4oz after putting on 1lb over the last 2 weeks :(
She's on gaviscon now though which seems to be helping though we had a projectile vomiting incident all over me at 5am this morning! 
Go back to Dr's next week 

She has her 8 week check and injections on 4th Feb, I'm dreading it :( 

Apart from that were well though and spend time out and about but having a lazy day in today, too cold!


----------



## FirstTry

Star: have you tried baby probiotics? I'm a big fan of them in general, to get the gut bacteria to colonize in the baby. But especially if they have digestive issues. Ask your doctor if you can give them.


----------



## 3chords

Star - I started my little guy on BioGaia probiotics at around 4 weeks old and all of his gasiness is gone. He never really had reflux, almost never spits up, isn't fussy but would really strain to pass gas and poop so we tried BioGaia and it's like a miracle. It's expensive at around $30 and only lasts us 2-3 weeks but hell it's worth it. I've kept him on since.

Henry is 11 weeks old and we are finally approaching a semblance of a routine in the last week or so. I am lucky with his sleep patterns - he will start off with a 5-6 hour stretch, feed, go down for 3-3.5 more hours, feed and then still sleep for another hour and a bit. So I am very lucky with him at night but he was always a baby that slept 3-4 hours and knew night was night. During the day now he is up for the day around 8:30 am, then he will go down for a nap typically around 10:30-11 and it is always a short one of 45-50 mins. He will generally repeat this pattern another couple of times. I can't for the life of me get him to nap longer than 45-60 mins during the day except on the odd miraculous occasion that is inexplicable. This is annoying because he is clearly overtired in the late evening but fights sleep and generally becomes fussy. On days when he naps for longer (which are very rare) he is much more manageable. I've tried it all - having him sleep in different places, with and without noise, in light and in dark, and really I see no difference, he kind of has the same quality/length of sleep no matter where I put him during the day. I don't complain too much because he's really so easy at night.

I have finally decrease my pumping to 5x/day and as it is I am still getting like 35-40 oz that way so I just have a lot of milk. I was pumping 7x/day before Christmas and was producing 50% more milk but it was really driving me nuts. So Henry still gets exclusively milk, I also have like 10 litres frozen for the future for him. I am going reduce pumping to 4x per day in February, that will make my life easy and given my supply I'll likely still have more than enough for him. Plus I have the freezer stash. There have been many times where I've wanted to give up, believe me. I will start supplementing him with formula probably when he is 4-5 months old as we will start traveling and I don't want to be tied to a pump more than 2-3x per day.


----------



## star25

Thank you for the advice ladies, she's definitely doesn't have trouble pooping though it is a bit firmer now she's on the gaviscon 

Madeleine is starting to sleep a bit longer at night 
Always had 3 hrs then up for an hour then had another 2-3, she's now having 4-5 hours then up for an hour then having another 2-3 with random cat naps through the day 
She feeds a lot, about 8 times during the day and twice in the hour were awake for, sometimes. More during the day
When I express ready to freeze I leave it in the fridge in case need it before freezing as she has the gaviscon in a bottle and took to it really well
So dh can give her the bottle if I'm busy and it's such a relief not to have to everything in such a rush because I'll know she will want feeding again!
Only thing is I can only express 2-3oz a time from 1 boob once a day as the rest of the time she is feeding but I really want to have more of a supply in the fridge and freezer, any tips? Since not bring ing so much milk back up she is feeding maybe a bit less 

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## star25

I also want a good freezer stash for her as was going to stop bf when she's about 3 months then give her breast milk in bottles til I run out as want to be looking into a fet after the summer and clinic said I need to have 2 periods before doing that and they could take ages to return, with my track record who knows as used to take provera when doing my fresh cycle due to long cycles 
We've booked a holiday to crete Greece for the start of may ( that was fun trying to get madeleine s passport photo! But she has her own passport now, so cute) anyway I was debating what would be easier for holiday breastfeeding or bottles 
If bottle s would have to be formula as won't go through the hassle of taking frozen breast milk! That means I would still be breastfeeding at 5 months and would also take pump and bottles so I don't spend the whole holiday breastfeeding lol 
Breastfeeding is definitely harder than I imagined and always a dilemma with something!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi all,

I hope you don't me popping over to join you all?! Star sent me a message to ask me to come and join you all, got my bfp in December after our third go at IVF! Am only 9 weeks so still keeping my fingers and toes crossed that all will be ok, still feeling very cautious at the moment.

Congratulations to everyone on the arrival of all of the babies last year, I went back a few pages on the thread and saw some pictures, they are adorable!!! 

I think I've seen that Mobaby is a,so pregnant in her first tri so will have to see if she wants to join us too.

Looking forward to catching up with you all!! Xx :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Star - I found bf my dd really hard in the early days, I had so much pain, we had latch issues, thrush, it was never easy. But it did become so so easy, I can't remember how long it took but once she grew enough for the pain to stop it was amazing. I fed until she was 15 months in the end, slowly cutting down and then shopping her morning and evening feed to cows milk in a sippee cup. My af never came back until I stopped completely and when I did it came back within a week of stopping! Don't know if that helps at all but it will get easier x


----------



## star25

Good to see you here mrs w and definitely have to ask mobaby too, so pleased for you both :)
That does help, I had pain at first when she latched on, it was agony so used nipple Shields for a couple weeks and now it's fine 

When breast milk is defrosted I read it can be kept for 12 hours in the fridge but what if she drinks some and stops do I then throw it away and can it not be left at room temperature like it can if its just been refrigerated?


----------



## CMo

Hi Mrs W, congratulations on your BFP! Looking forward to sharing the journey with you!

Star that's good your thinking about FET. We have one frozen but think we'll wait a few years before we use it. Think we get free storage for 3 years so LO will be just over 2 so might be a good time to try then.

We're getting a nice wee routine at night. She'll normally take her bottle about half 9/10ish then be awake for about an hour lying between us in bed. I put her in her Moses basket about 11 when she looks sleepy and she sleeps right through until anytime between 6am & 9am so really can't complain at all!


----------



## star25

Wow that's a great night routine cmo!
I have started rocking madeleine to sleep in the nursing chair as that works well then sneak her into her crib once she's asleep, she just wants to be held all the time!


----------



## CMo

Yeah I really can't complain at all as we're both getting an excellent sleep. She's a bit of a monkey through the day though and will only sleep when she's being held. The minute you put her down her eyes ping open! Again I'm not complaining, just enjoying the cuddles and catching up with daytime TV at the same time lol


----------



## star25

Madeleine is exactly the same, rarely sleeps during the day unless she is held and even then it isn't for long


----------



## 3chords

Welcome Mrs W! Always good to have new blood around here. And some of us will be doing new cycles, etc at some point too.

Star, I'm not really sure how to up supply as I have the opposite problem, namely I have an oversupply. I was pumping like 2 litres, like 70 oz a day at some point. Even now I only pump 5x per day and I'm still getting about 35-40 oz which is insane. Which pump do you have? The one thing I was told early on and I did do (which I now wish I hadn't b/c my oversupply has caused issues) is that if you have a two-phase pump, like a Medela, so a pump that goes on for 2 mins in the suckling phase and then goes to the letdown phase, after you're done pumping and no more milk comes out, go back to the suckling phase for another 2-3 minutes. You may not get any milk coming out but it will increase the supply as it will signal to your body that your baby is trying to get more milk out but not succeeding as no letdown.

I was also told the same thing about 2 cycles before IVF. We have to do another fresh cycle and I also don't want my babies so close together so we will likely do a freeze all sometime this summer and then if we can get some PGS normal embryos do a transfer towards the end of the year.


----------



## star25

I've got a tommee tippee so isn't a 2 phase one, she does feed a lot though and I don't get a lot of time to pump, last night I got 3oz but that wasn't too long after she had fed 
I'll just freeze what I can and use it when I need help from dh, I dont think I'll have enough of a stash to last long when I've finished breastfeeding anyway so may as well use it as we go along 

Have you had a scan yet Mrs w?
We will keep you company and support you here xx


----------



## star25

About another cycle, I don't mind having 2 close to age but sometimes I think But how hard it will be and get a bit worried but a 2 year gap sounds good, I'm 33 next week so don't want to leave it too long lol 

Just had a bad night with madeleine, knew it would happen as she was asleep all evening til after 9 when I changed a d fed her and she napped after that and went properly to bed at 11, woke up at 1:45 for an hr then after that was awake every 45mins to an hr just restless and wouldn't settle 
I babysit my 1 year old niece on a Tuesday too, so tired! Luckily I already asked my other sister to help today as need to take them to the clinic to get them weighed, typical this is on a Tuesday morning when 
My sister works so can't take her LG and I have them both 
They do a clinic on a weds afternoon too but then she has to pick her lb up from school 

Wish me luck today!


----------



## star25

Although I bought a double buggy which is fun to take them out in so I won't moan!


----------



## 3chords

We would like a 2 year gap as well but that brings us to transferring in early 2017, which is sort of what we're thinking. I think the earliest we'd transfer would be September of this year but more likely sometime in the October-January timeframe. Of course that would be the ideal case scenario...where our IVF goes well and we have PGS normal embryos. Generally things have not gone smoothly for me though!


----------



## star25

3c we were looking to start a fet around September time after the summer as it's busy for dh in the summer but then it all depends on my periods not playing up
Would like to sneak in another holiday after the summer too though so maybe cycle in Oct all being well 

We had 4 hrs sleep last night then up for 45 minutes then another 2 sleep, she then fed for a few minutes and is asleep again but trouble is at this point she doesn't let me put her back in crib as will immediately wake up, it was 6am she woke last so not too bad though sometimes goes later, typical when I haven't got to be anywhere or do anything this morning! 

We're booked into baby massage on Thurs which should help her with her stomach, straight after that there's a breastfeeding social group for an hour where u take lunch and chat with other mums and straight after that is baby play for babies under 1
I'm already meeting a friend after massage but next week might be there all day, that should tire her out for the night, and me!


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies

How's things? Hope you're all well.

I cannot believe lo is 10 weeks 2mo! It's flown in but also feels like she's been here forever. I actually cannot remember what life was like without her. We got her weighed yesterday and she's up to 9lb14. She's not getting chubbier though just longer, think she's going to be really tall. Her legs are getting too long for her 0-3months baby grows for bed. Keep joking that we'll need to cut the feet of as they're still big round the body lol xx


----------



## star25

Hi cmo, we're well thank you
Madeleine is now 10lb 11 at 8 week, she's putting on around half a pound a week at the moment and the reflux is improving 
She's had thrush on her little bot, first thought was just nappy rash one day but second day was so.
bright red took her to Dr and got cream for fungal rash but it's getting better.

She enjoyed the massage course, managed it for 45 minutes before she had enough and wanted to feed 
Some babies were crying from the start so we done better than I expected lol 

She's also sleeping better too, I'm writing this at 4am but she's just woke up after going down at 9:30 so 6 and half hours isn't bad, she should go back down for another 2 after this 
If she sleeps in the evening though too much it will be a 3 and half hours sleep then another sleep so I prefer not sleep too much in the evening bit at least were getting a minimum of 6 hours each night 

What is everyones bed time routine? Be good to.share for any tips? 

Mine isn't much. I bring madeleine to the nursery about 9pm, if she hasn't had a bath in the morning I bath and change her, if no bath then nappy change and change into sleep suit 
Then she has a feed in the nursing chair for about ten minutes as probably already had enough whilst we have been downstairs, then I wind her and rock her in.chair then move her into crib when she's asleep 
I can't put her in crib until shes fully asleep 
Does anyone elses lo have to be asleep before going down or can you put them in awake?


----------



## star25

Mrs w how is the pregnancy? Xx


----------



## CMo

She sounds like she's doing well star. Glad you enjoyed massage. We've got out name down for it. Just waiting on the next lot of classes starting. 

Don't have much of a night time routine. She's naps a little through the day but tends to only want to sleep on us. She can appear sound asleep so we lie her down then the eyes ping open again! I usually let her have one good sleep being cuddled each day, normally while I watch all the rubbish afternoon TV! She's then awake from about 5pm right through until bed time and that's her hungry time, she can have a bottle at 5 then half 7 then still take her bedtime one at half 9! I normally put her pj's on and feed her upstairs then she lies between us having her hyper time with dh then just flakes out about half 10 so I lift her into her Moses basket and that's her for the night. She's still sleeping now at 9:15! 

Don't think she'll get much longer out her basket and I can't work out a way to get her cot to fit in my room. Dreading putting her in her own room. Has anyone thought about that yet?


----------



## FirstTry

You are so lucky, CMo! My DS is still up every 2 hours. He will sleep from 8pm-1am, and then up every 1-2 hours.


----------



## star25

That's just like madeleine, wikltsleep on us like a dream, try and put her down and her eyes ping open!
Surprised I get her to sleep in her crib at all lol
Someone said yesterday I'm making a rod for.my.own back but I don't care lol.,I put her down when she does let me and she's started to be happier in her chair when I'm doing something else but I've waited long enough for her and if she wants to be held then that's what I'll do, this time won't last forever! 
Most days I'll see my family though so not often someone else isn't holding her anyway
Yesterday I went to work for a management meeting, there were 7 of us and everyone helped holding her and she loved it 

I'm dreading her not sleeping in our room but that's one thing i don't want to make more difficult for myself so won't let her get too old before we make that change 
This morning after waking up at 6:30 she had a feed and went back to sleep so I put her in between the breastfeeding pillow on my bed knowing if I put her back in crib she would wake up and have none of it so I sat on the bed doing some work on laptop and done my tesco shop so could still keep eye on her


----------



## CMo

I'm exactly like u star! Like you we waited so long for her that I want to enjoy every cuddle so I'm happy to hold her all day if needed. The housework etc can all wait, I'd rather cuddle my baby while she still wants it x


----------



## 3chords

Like you guys I struggle with naps during the day. Henry is happy napping so long as you are holding him. Putting him down is a no go on most days. Especially in his crib or pen. He will tolerate the bouncer or swing more. 

We bed share at night and probably will for a while. Never did I think we'd be those people but frankly I really enjoy it and he is so good at night. I don't have it in me to do battle with him and his crib. He was in the bassinet for a while but it would take him long to settle back into sleep there after a feed whereas if we bed share he's asleep 30 seconds after he's done eating. That makes for a much happier me. We have a king sized bed so no space issues.

Generally we will give him a bath around 9 pm and then head to bed around 10. He'll have his last bottle then (I still pump full time) and go to sleep anytime between 10:30-11. Lately he is sleeping straight through until about 5 am, then wakes up for a feed and I change him, and then he's back down typically until around 8. He will usually have a longer nap in the morning around 10-12 or so then refuse to nap for the rest of the day. Our bedtime "routine" if you want to call it that is - bath, massage with coconut oil, put on a sleeper, put him in his sleep sack and then give him his bottle until he is drowsy. DH will read him a book maybe every other night, depending on whether he still has some e-mails to answer or other work to do. We do a bath on most days because he had some cradle cap so we were told to try to shampoo him on a daily basis. He also seems to sleep a lot better after a warm bath.

He is generally a great sleeper, my issue with him has ALWAYS been his inability or unwillingness to take proper naps during the day. I am lucky if he goes down for 45 minutes. Usually it's more like 25-30 mins at a time, resulting in major meltdowns in the evening when he is overtired. I have tried everything and the only things that works is if we are in a car driving around (he'll sleep for hours) or in a stroller shopping (he will also sleep for hours, maybe not for as long as in the car) or if I hold him for hours which is unrealistic. At home, no matter whether I put him in his swing, bouncer, playpen, crib or my bed, same story. It's maddening, really. I've read everything I could find and it seems like some babies just take a long time to consolidate their multiple short naps into 2-3 longer ones. I long for that day!

But I try not to complain too much as this is really the only thing that makes him challenging. Other than that he is happy, smiling, laughing, very interactive and alert.


----------



## FirstTry

Be very careful with the bed sharing, 3C. Sheets, blankets, and soft mattresses are hazards, as is possibly rolling onto the baby. 

For those who can't put down the baby for naps, that's what everyone else says about my DS, but I just put him in a tight swaddle and he's fine. So, maybe that will help with your little ones.


----------



## star25

Good idea about the swaddle, 3c Henry sounds like madeleine, she's definitely the same.,maybe have a 20 minute nap during the day on and off which can be a pain if she then wants.to sleep all evening 
I'm writing this at 4 again after she went to sleep at 10:30 so we've had another good night, I'm hoping to put her back down now for another 1-2 hours 
She hasn't pooped since Tuesday though which is not like her at all but could be due to the gaviscon but I haven't given her that since Tues either so see what happens in the morning, 1 thing after another at the moment!

Last night my left boob felt so Full even though she had been feeding off it, we went out for dinner and it felt worse even though I fed her at dinner from side, I came home and pumped but only got a dribble out and my boob felt painful and tight with a hard lump at the top that wasn't there before 
I laid down on the opposite side as always sleep on the left to face the crib and a few hrs ago when I woke up it felt worse, it feels a bit better now so do you think it could have been a blocked duct? 
Been massaging it when feeding and trying to lean.over to help the flow


----------



## FirstTry

Yes, that sounds like a clogged duct, Star. Try applying heat (bath, shower, heating pad), and massage aggressively until you get out the milk and it stops hurting. Keep feeding or pumping from that side. You want to avoid it turning into mastitus. 

So, my DS woke at 1:30am. It's 3:30am now. He has been asleep, but I have insomnia. Argh!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi all,

Thanks for asking star, its going ok. Had a bit of a hormonal breakdown last night and lots of tears but just feeling a bit moody/fed up! Am waiting for the date for my scan, hopefully wont be long as 11 weeks tomorrow.

My DD was so similar to what you describe as a baby, she only wanted to sleep on us and to get her into her cot I had to let her fall asleep on me and then try and put her down. I felt the same as you in that I enjoyed it and knew she would only be tiny for a short time. It did get tough around 6 months because she thought the only way to fall asleep was being fed milk by me and so at bedtime id feed her, put her down asleep and then she started waking every few hours and wanted to be fed back to sleep. It was a bit of a nightmare then but we dealt with it at the time and I wouldn't change the way I did anything. I thin its all about finding whats right for you as a family. If it feels good then its right for you at this time. xx


----------



## CMo

Have any of you been to aldi today to their baby event? Not sure if yours is the same as up here but all the nuby weaning plates, bowls, spoons, sippy cups are all 99p! Stocked up on them, got my stair gates and a folding buggy for the car for when she's older. Some really cracking deals!! Xx


----------



## 3chords

FirstTry said:


> Be very careful with the bed sharing, 3C. Sheets, blankets, and soft mattresses are hazards, as is possibly rolling onto the baby

I always feel bad to even admit we do this because it sounds negligent. But the research is really kind of mixed, particularly for breastfed babies. Henry sleeps on top of our sheet in his sleep sack, no blankets, sheets, pillows, and the mattress is the hardest one you can buy, much harder than his crib or bassinet mattress. It has just worked for us so we will stick with it for now at least. I also think, anthropologically speaking this was done for the entirety of human history, and I notice an enormous difference in how he sleeps. For example, he never, ever has trouble falling back asleep at night, as soon as he sees me or I just reach over and hold a hand on him, he's asleep again.

Never did I think I'd be one of those parents...but in the meantime SO many of my own friends and family have admitted they bed share(d) at least for some period of time, I'd say it's the vast majority. So it is what it is.

star, sounds like a clogged duct. I have one again today. If you have a vibrator, like a Pocket Rocket, massage vigorously, you'll solve the problem in no time. Or if you have an electric toothbrush, the blunt end of that works nearly as well. :)


----------



## FirstTry

I love the vibrator advice!!!

As for bed sharing, I know I would enjoy it, but I have too much anxiety to try until DS at least has the strength to roll over. I'm currently sleeping in a bed next to the crib. And I also reach my hand in to calm DS when he's fidgeting. It works very well. Good luck to all with however you choose to do things.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Amazing excuse for buying a vibrator! :rofl:


----------



## 3chords

Haha! 

I have fibrous breasts so have had a horrible time with clogged ducts for the entirety of my breastfeeding experience. The vibrator is the ONLY thing that resolves it essentially immediately. Vibrate breast while pumping and bam, not only is the clog gone but you'll get so much milk coming out that you'll be able to freeze a nice stash too. :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Poor you 3chords, it sounds painful. Luckily I never suffered when bf my dd, although she clamped my nipple for ages and we had thrush, sooo painful. It's good you've found a cure!! 

Star has your duct cleared now? Hope all ok.

I've got my scan on Friday, really nervous now. My last scan was at 9+6 and all was ok then but the last few days s I've had a nagging lower back ache which I had with my mmc so of course I'm petrified. X


----------



## FirstTry

Mrs W 11 said:


> Poor you 3chords, it sounds painful. Luckily I never suffered when bf my dd, although she clamped my nipple for ages and we had thrush, sooo painful. It's good you've found a cure!!
> 
> Star has your duct cleared now? Hope all ok.
> 
> I've got my scan on Friday, really nervous now. My last scan was at 9+6 and all was ok then but the last few days s I've had a nagging lower back ache which I had with my mmc so of course I'm petrified. X

My RE told me that if a scan is okay at 9weeks then there is a 95% chance of live birth!


----------



## star25

It's fone not thank you all, got worse in the night but once I fed her and bent over a bit doing so and 
Massaging the hard area it cleared 

Mrs w, how did the scan go?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks first, I know the chances are usually good, just praying I'm in the 95% and not the 5%!

Star - it's not till Friday x


----------



## star25

Ohh yeah for some reason I thought you meant Fri just gone, when is your due date? 

I've started madeleine on 1-2 bottles of anti reflux milk and breastfeeding too, I'm worn out with the constant rounds of feeding and bringing it back up 
She's putting on weight fine but thats because I always feed her again if shes been sick so hopefully giving her one at bed time will help settle her more

How are you all?


----------



## 3chords

Mrs W, how did it go? Hope all is well!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies,

Thanks for the well wishes, had the 12 week scan yesterday and all was well!! Such a big relief to see baby wriggling and dancing around in there! I thought I would be confident once I had the scan though and I still feel really nervous. Hoping once I can feel baby moving around I will feel better?!

Star - hope the new feeding plan goes well. As long as you are both happy and shes gaining weight its perfect! x

Hows everyone else doing? 

x


----------



## 3chords

Mrs W - I also found the time between 12-16 weeks to be stressful because I didn't feel the baby move (and I gather 16 weeks is super early for a first time pregnancy, especially with an anterior placenta). Luckily my OB gave me a requisition for weekly ultrasounds - I didn't go every week but anytime I felt like I needed reassurance I'd go.

We are doing well. I was really worried I'd give Henry my cold but so far so good. He seemed a tiny bit snotty and had a few coughs the last couple of days but nothing major. So yay!


----------



## CMo

Glad the scan went well Mrs W! I was exactly the same, thought I'd relax after it but still couldn't. I was almost 24 weeks before I felt her move for definite so I was a wreck until then. They do like to make us worry lol

We're doing fine, loving this age and how alert and smiley lo is. Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## star25

Great news Mrs w! Will you be finding out the sex?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies. It seems like the more times I mention it, other say they felt or feel the same after their 12 week scan. I don't remember feeling so cautious with my dd but I guess I've been through a lot since then. Star - dh wants to so probably, we didn't with dd and I'd rather not but he is adamant this time! 

3chords - glad Henry is ok and hasn't got your cold so far touch wood, so hard when they are poorly and so tiny.

Cmo - it's a gorgeous age, I love it as they get more alert and aware, so cute!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi ladies, I'm still just as rubbish at keeping up on here. Mind you, it's a struggle finding time to eat and shower at the moment anyway! 

Glad to hear you and your little ones are all doing well and a big congrats to Mrs W :)

Star, Madeleine seems to be going thru similar things to Darcy. Our gp picked up on thrush on his bottom too and we're really suffering with vomiting at the mo. He vomits a lot during a feed and for hours after and he's dropped a few weight percentiles with it so got gp visit in the morning :( He's had a cold, then his jabs, and then another cold so I'm hoping it's just becoz he's been poorly but I've suspected reflux problems for a while now. Let me know how you get on with the anti reflux milk as we nearly bought some the other day. Apparently it stinks lol!

How are you all getting on with routines? I keep feeling the pressure to establish one before he gets into bad habits but he's so little. We're getting better at putting him down around 7/8pm (although usually off to sleep in our arms first), he wakes for a feed at 11 or 12 and then seems to sleep until 5am or 6am if we're lucky. Feels like heaven compared to the early weeks. He is starting to have just a few short naps of 1/2 hour during the day now so I struggle to get anything done lol!

Did someone say they had sorted a passport for their lo already? Did you do the photo yourself and if so how did you print it the correct size?

Pancake day tomorrow...yum yum!! ;-) x x


----------



## FirstTry

Bump: have you tried baby probiotics for the reflux?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Star - sorry I missed your question last time I posted, yes probably! We didn't with my dd we wanted the surprise but dh wants to this time. I think he'd like a boy so would like to prepare but also it's easier to plan and get ready if we know so we probably will. 

Bump - sorry to hear about Darcy dropping percentiles. I'm a big believer in mums instinct so if you think it's because he's been poorly it probably is that. The health professionals are so keen for them to stick to exact guidelines but they are all different and a few weeks unwell can easily make any of us drop some weight, as long as it's not drastic or long term I wouldn't worry. I got my dd passport done at a shop when she was about 5 months old, much easier than trying to do it yourself. X


----------



## star25

Bump, anti reflux milk is so much better, I'm still breastfeeding too but use the formula 2-3 times a day such as second morning feed when she is usually quite sick and the bed time feed 
It's a pain as you have to boil water, wait 45 mins to cool then mix in formula and wait 7 mins to thicken also if they don't drink it it's a waste as goes really thick 
If I go our I take boiling water in tommee tippee bag and by time need it tends to be close to right temp and put formula in milk dispenser 
Some people boil water night before put half the amount you need in each bottle and refrigerate when cool then top up with the other real of boiling water to save the 45 min wait
I don't use it at night as I find her sickness not as bad, maybe because she falls back asleep quite quick

We don't have a routine apart from getting to sleep and bed by 10, sometimes she will sleep 6-7 hours straight, other times 3 hrs then up for feed then another 2-3 hours if we're lucky! 
Had a few bad nights where she will sleep but just not settle when I then put her down! 
We've got a chicco next to me cot which is so good,the crib was too narrow and moses basket to small, I don't have it attached to bed and have the side up but it's just so wide, perfect size for how she is now and got it for £70 3 months old! 

I got her passport photo done on frame lizard website, they're so helpful, if the photo isn't right you can keep emailing another til it is 
You have to use a good quality camera /mobile camera though, I used my sisters iphone as mine wasn't good enough at the time 
Was so hard to get it right! 
We sent off passport form.on weds afternoon and gad it back Monday morning! Also got her child benefit coming in now which helps 

For the rash I use timodine from.dr and from first application the rash cleared! The anti fungal cream.was useless, my niece had awful awful nappy rash and went through countless creams and soon as she used timodine it cleared, such good cream! 

Hope that helps xx


----------



## star25

With the photo they send it to you correct size and make sure it's right lighting etc


----------



## 3chords

I also got a passport photo done but in Canada the rules are very strict, you have to go to a professional studio, has to be lit a certain way, with white canvas background, baby can't have mouth open, can't smile, can't look sideways, etc. Henry's photo is absolutely hilarious!


----------



## Mrs W 11

3chords said:


> I also got a passport photo done but in Canada the rules are very strict, you have to go to a professional studio, has to be lit a certain way, with white canvas background, baby can't have mouth open, can't smile, can't look sideways, etc. Henry's photo is absolutely hilarious!

The rules are the same here, professional photographer shot my dds in minutes but I'd never have managed it!


----------



## Rosina

Congrats Mrs W!!! 

Hey all! How's everyone & their little ones?
K just had her four month vaccinations and has been sleeping all day today. She's the size of an average ten month old. Way off the charts. Just from EBF
 



Attached Files:







20160217_150424-240x427.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## star25

Ahh what a cutie rosina! 

I hadn't had madeleine weighed for a couple of weeks 2 weeks ago at 9 weeks she weighed 11lb 3oz, growing out her clothes way too quick!


----------



## Rosina

Wow! She's big too! And oh so cute! I don't have anything down for 9 weeks, but at 8 weeks she was 12 lbs. Looks like Madeleine is very close to that. We're buying clothes like crazy... She's wearing 9-12 month clothing. These little ones need to slow down a bit!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Awww Rosina she's gorgeous!! My dd was a big baby too, always on the 95th percentile and she's still tall for her age. I always think big, gorgeous, chubbier babies are so healthy and it stands them in good stead if they become poorly and don't eat as well for a few days! X


----------



## kaye

Congrats mrsw!!!!

Hey everyone, can't believe this time as year we were all getting out bfp!

Time had flown.

Well Aaliyah is now 19 weeks and at 18 weeks she was only 12lb. Little dainty thing lol. 

Can anyone tell me how you upload a pic as I can't remember then I can show you her X

Hope everyone well x


----------



## CMo

Hey ladies, Hope you're all well!

Can't believe how big these babies are getting. We need to go get weighed tomorrow, 2 weeks ago she was 10lb 7 @ 12 weeks so still dainty but I can really see a difference in her this last week, she's filling out now. Got the dreaded 2nd lot of jags on Tuesday as well.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 3


----------



## star25

Hi ladies, just a question, my friend had egg collection on 26th Jan.and had a 2 day transfer and has got her bfp, how many weeks would she be today?


----------



## FirstTry

star25 said:


> Hi ladies, just a question, my friend had egg collection on 26th Jan.and had a 2 day transfer and has got her bfp, how many weeks would she be today?

You can count as if egg collection was ovulation. So, add 2 weeks to get gestational age.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Gorgeous baby pics everyone! Such cuties and they are all getting so big now! 

Star - congrats to your friend and exactly what first said re dating. 

I have started feeling little pokes and prods the last few days, just very light ones! I also bought a Doppler yesterday as I have been feeling so anxious and heard the magical little heartbeat!


----------



## star25

Hi thank you, for some reason I completely forgot how to work it out and I had a fet so couldn't work hers out lol 
Thank you Mrs w such a happy surprise as she had heavy bleeding for about 4 days and got a negative test day before otd, didn't then test again for another 10 days as she was feeling ill and got strong positives and 2-3 on a digi!! This is why all clinics should do blood tests! They only had the 1 embryo too so it's a little fighter! 

That's good news you're feeling movement Mrs w, all this excitement makes me want to try again!!


----------



## star25

Forgot to say madeleine rolled onto yer front last week at 11 weeks old, so proud yet so sad shew doing this already and growing so quick! 
I was literally googling what age they might do it as she was trying so hard and as I was she just done it, now when ever I put her on the play mat she's straight over 
I've had to swap her back from the next to me crib back to the swinging crib as the next to me gave hee too much room to wriggle about and she kept ending up right against the side which scared the crap out of me as she doesn't roll back yet, well dh swapped them over at 3am the other night! 

She's got a cold at the moment too but seems well in herself just a bit stuffed up 
We've finished our baby massage course for what it was worth in between feeding lol but was nice to make new friends 
We now go to a breastfeeding group once a week and baby play which are conveniently one after another in the same place 

Sleeping wise she's falling asleep about 7 or 8 in the evening and waking up once for a 5 minute feed til 5-6 but after that she won't go back in her crib but will sleep on me 

Feeding wise were still breastfeeding and formula feeding about 3 times a day with the anti reflux but I think that's improving 

What does everyone plan on doing regarding weaning? I think we're going to try baby led weaning and getting excited about this, probably getting excited about the less milk coming back up! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## CMo

Hi star

That's so good she's rolling over! What a clever girl!
I'm looking forward to baby massage, just waiting on a space coming up in the next session. We do jo jingles and book bug just now. I really need to get up to scratch with all these nursery rhymes though!

I had to take Orla out her carry cot and put her in her buggy part of her pram! I was gutted, my baby is getting too big! Probably could've got another few weeks out it but she was getting frustrated lying down so at least now she sitting up a little and can see what's going on.

It's a year today since I had my egg collection and she was 'conceived', what a crazy journey it's been since then! I go through stages of being sad that she's getting big but then so excited as everyday she's doing something different and is just so entertaining!


----------



## star25

Ahh bless her, I think madeleine still likes to be cosy in her pram but then when she's in the double buggy with her cousin she does seem to enjoy facing forward and being more upright 
I need to buy her some books, we've only got 1 :(


----------



## star25

Quick question, have you been apart from your babies yet and if yes how long for?
Dh has taken madeleine out for a walk for an hour a few times but that's it due to breastfeeding but as she's sometimes on bottle he had her for 2 hrs whilst I went to my sisters and I felt like I had lost a body part! I think it was cos I actually left the house rather than him and without the pram too (cos I walk everywhere) felt so strange and I hated it, is this normal or should I have enjoyed the break more?!


----------



## CMo

Orla has stayed overnight at my mum and dads a few times now, we had a couple of functions that we couldn't take her too. The first time was a nightmare, I missed her so much but it's much easier now, still miss her like crazy though! My sister in law normally takes her for a few hours once a week or so on her day off which means I can catch up with housework etc. As much as I find it hard being away from her I want her to get used to being with other people especially as these are the ones that will help me out with childcare when I'm back at work. I trust them with my life so I know she's in great hands and it's nice to have a few hours with dh. They enjoy time with her as well without me there, she gets spoils! My family is so small and I feel like they've waited as long for her to arrive as we have so I never want to deny them time with her. Always glad to get her back though!


----------



## star25

Ahh that's nice Orla, Ive got 3 sisters and 1 brother all within 5 minutes of me, well more like 2 so I'm good for babysitters but just find it hard leaving her! What you said makes sense though about giving them time without me there, though when I am there they have her anyway the whole time!


----------



## star25

Just realised cmo I called you orla lol

I know it's crazy but I really want to be pregnant again and give birth! I don't know if it's because my friends have just got a bfp from ivf or I know 3 other people that are pregnant but I just want to do it all again!

I'm so grateful for madeleine and would still be as happy if it never happened again but I just miss it all the excitement, haven't thought as far ahead of actually having 2 babies but can't wait to try again!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Was just thinking it was a year ago today that our little 5ab embryo was safely defrosted and transferred. It still amazes me that that embryo is now the growing little boy next to me!
Feeling so very lucky...especially knowing friends who are still struggling for their miracle or never will.
Is it loopy that I get a tear in my eye at least once a day when I look at him? Hope you're all enjoying your little miracles and have a special mothers day on Sunday x x


----------



## Rosina

Not loopy at all! I do it too :-D

I have a hard time leaving the little one. Had two appointments and left her with DH. I'm also trying to edit my final paper for my graduate degree... But I've only got in about five hours in all of February. :-(

It's hard to work when I know she's just upstairs... Sounds like we have some work to do. Proud of you Cmo! It's so hard!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Star - I'm not surprised you're excited about trying again, it's such an exciting, special time! Clever Madeleine rolling over!! 

Cmo - my dd had to come out of the pram by about 10 weeks, she absolutely hated it and would scream to be picked up anytime she was in there! I had hoped for ages longer! 

Glad you ladies all had special mothers days and are enjoying your gorgeous babies!! 

Only 3 weeks till my 20 week scan! X


----------



## star25

It seems like time is flying by for you Mrs w!
I can't remember did you say you were finding out the sex?


----------



## Mrs W 11

I think we probably will find out! I didn't with my dd but want to know this time x


----------



## CMo

Hi everyone!

Well it's a year today since I got my bfp!! What an amazing year, I can't believe I have a little baby snoozing away beside me!!

Have any of you planned christenings? What are your thoughts? We are not religious at all but this last year has made me think of how this little girl is such an amazing miracle and I really want to celebrate it. I want a naming day with a humanist service but dh is really against the idea so we decided on a blessing, basically much the same as a christening but you don't say all the vows and they use ointment/oil instead of water to baptise. My issue is godparents, I really want my brother and sis in law, my best friend and dh sister. Is 4 godparents too much??


----------



## ashknowsbest

I've been looking for a thread like this one for a while because I don't quite feel like I belong in the first trimester even though I do. It's hard for me to relate to women who haven't struggled like women who have gone through IVF to conceive their children. Hoping this thread will become active again so I can find some women to relate to a little better. We had our 5th IVF transfer back in February and we found out we are expecting twins. A boy and a girl. The one reason we know so early is because we did genetic testing. 

Congratulations to everyone who has gone on to having their babies, and good luck for all trying!


----------



## star25

Welcome ash :) Mrs w is pregnant and the rest of are still here for support, congratulations, how amazing twins! X

Cmo, we're not religious either but was thinking of a naming ceremony too, maybe in the summer and so something in the garden, I don't think 4 are too much it's up to you, the more for your precious baby the better 
Would you have yours at a venue? I found a good website with local people who help organise it and hold the ceremony, would be lovely to celebrate our miracles xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ash - welcome and huge congrats on having twins! What a wonderful surprise after such a long, hard journey! I know what you mean, I don't really fit in on the pregnancy boards either. How are you feeling? Any sickness? Was it a big surprise to be expecting twins? 

Cmo - my dd is christened but we had 4 godparents. It's worked out well for us, so I'd say if that's what you'd like, go for it! And really lovely to have a celebration.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for the welcomes ladies!

MrsW - I'm feeling not pregnant at all which is freaking me out! I'm terrified of having a missed miscarriage but trying to just remain as positive as possible. My embryos were genetically tested so we know there is nothing wrong with their chromosomes but not having any symptoms makes me worry! I do have mild nausea but it is so mild that sometimes I'm not sure if I'm making it up or if it's from the progesterone. We transferred our only 2 genetically normal embryos so twins wasn't a huge surprise. Our doctor gave up a 65% chance of twins if we transferred two. I am shocked that two stuck when I couldn't even get 1 to stick 4 times! But that's where the shock comes from. I am thrilled and really just want this pregnancy to end well. I love these little munchkins already! 

How's your pregnancy going?


----------



## Mrs W 11

I wouldn't worry at all about the symptoms, it's so different for everyone. This could just be how you feel with pregnancy hormones. Lucky you!! I'm guessing you've already had a scan and seen both babies are ok and viable so far? 

Like you I worried all of the way through 1st tri, I have had a mmc before and was paranoid it might happen again. I also had bleeding throughout the first 8 weeks but scans showed all was OK each time. Now I'm feeling less sick, but I'm still worried sick! Apparently I have low papp a which is related to iugr, amongst other worrying things. I'm just praying all will be ok.


----------



## CMo

Hi ash massive congratulations on your twins. Thread is definitely still active, it's nice that we can all share the journey we went through to get these little miracles and share them growing as well as support others. Is this your first bfp? My baby was my first and I think I stressed my whole pregnancy. I had very few symptoms so until I started feeling movement it was such a stressful time, I wish now I could've relaxed and enjoyed it more but my little madam makes all the stress so worth it.

Star think I'm going to book a venue for christening. My family are small but dh side are massive so there is no way I'd get everyone comfortably in my house.


----------



## ashknowsbest

MrsW - we had a scan at 6wk1d because I was having some spotting and both babies had heartbeats and were measuring on track. I try to remind myself of that when I'm feeling negative. What is the low papp? and iugr? 

Cmo - It is my first pregnancy and I want this so bad I think that's why I'm so stressed. It took me so long to get to this point I would HATE for something bad to happen. I don't want to look back on the pregnancy and wish I would have enjoyed it more so I'm going to try really hard to just relax and enjoy the pregnancy. I also can't wait until the babies start moving so that I know they're ok in there.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Papp a is apparently a hormone in our blood that gets checked during the combined nt testing and mine is low, I don't know much about it. Iugr is intra uterine growth restriction where babies don't grow properly be uses the placenta is functioning properly and so often have to be born early. 

I am the same as you and really nervous but just trying to enjoy it. I'm still not feeling regular movement, just the odd pokes and wriggles but I do have a Doppler to hear the heartbeat which helps when I'm feeling really anxious.


----------



## 3chords

ash - congrats on the twins! I am in awe of anyone with twins - both the pregnancy and parenting two little ones, after "just" having my boy I'm never again transferring two, too afraid haha. You will do great and they will be such great little friends. :)

star - strangely enough I also really miss being pregnant and am really looking to being pregnant again (though not trying). This is really weird because I HATED being pregnant, I felt awful for the vast majority of the 39 weeks. First I had horrible nausea/vomiting for 15-16 weeks, like unrelenting 24/7 awfulness. Then I developed gestational diabetes and had to test my blood 3x per day and go on a really restrictive diet. I also had unbearable heartburn, a hemorrhoid the size of a canteloupe (ok, not really but still...) and so on. And yet! I want to do it over again. I sometimes think I want a do-over because I'll be able to enjoy it in a way I couldn't enjoy the first one. After multiple IVFs and multiple losses I just basically lived in fear really...

CMo - we're just planning to get Henry baptized. We're both Catholic nominally (the last time we were in church was on our wedding day) but both of our parents are much more religious and go to church weekly. So for them it would mean something. I also come from a culture that's quite culturally Catholic, if that makes sense, so that's why we're doing it. Probably in May or early June.

My little guy is so cute, he smiles and laughs all day. Seriously the happiest baby I've ever seen. We had a very rough go of dealing with his silent reflux for the last 6 weeks or so when it peaked, trying out different meds etc and finally seems to be settling down. I hope he's turning a corner. Attached a couple of pics. He is 20 weeks old today!
 



Attached Files:







Henry17wks.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3









Henry19weeksE.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs W 11

He's a real cutie 3chords!! X


----------



## star25

Oh my word 3c he's so cute!! 
Madeleine has reflux and they said possible dairy allergy so I have been dairy free to breastfeed her but it hasn't made a difference so I'm going back to the anti reflux mil and breastfeeding 
So glad before easter, dairy free was not fun 
I'm going to probably breastfeed until we come back from holiday mid may then start baby led weaning with the anti reflux milk and try to atop breastfeeding so my periods have a chance of coming back 

When do you plan on trying 3c? Sorry I think you have already said 

How is everyone else?


----------



## 3chords

We'll probably do a new cycle in August, I won't be transferring any embryos until late fall, like October/November at the earliest, but may wait until January. I don't want them to be any closer than 21 months apart or so, two years would be even more perfect.


----------



## star25

Wow that is so exciting 3c, I also don't want to wait too long as obviously don't know if it will work again so I'm going to try towards end of year if possible


----------



## MissCassie

Hi Ladies,i hope its ok to join.

I have been stalking but not commenting for a while.

Currently 11w4d pregnant with my first.

Im 27 and my fiancé is 35.
We had been trying for 4 years with no luck. Clomid was a was wate of time.
We started our ivf journey last year.
First cycle.
3 eggs collected all 3 fertilised and stopped growing around day 3 so no frosties for me.. 
Cycle 2 
5 eggs collected, 4 fertilised and 3 made it to 5 day blasties.
1 was transferred which ended in a chemical . We took a 4 months break and went on a holiday. Came back refreshed and relaxed. Transfered my last 2 blasties on 21 january 2016 and got my bfp at 5dp5dt which was the 26th january and have been happily pregnant since.

Feeling very blessed right now cant wait to meet my little bundle of joy on the 8th October 2016!


----------



## star25

Hi miss and welcome :) it's so exciting to.have pregnant ladies back in the group 

Km looking forward to all your babies arrivals and hopefully starting a cycle of my own around the same time!


----------



## CMo

Hey ladies hope everyone is well.

What a week we've had! LO was really unwell after her 3rd set of jags and ended up in hospital overnight, it was so scary! She was fine all day then when I was getting her ready for bed she went a really funny colour and wouldn't open her eyes, I actually thought she'd stopped breathing. Must've lasted seconds but felt like hours. She was really sick then came back round. I phoned NHS 24 for advice who referred us to out of hours. She was completely back to normal when we saw the doctor but because of her colour change she wanted her to go to a&e. They checked her over and done bloods and ecg to make sure it wasn't anything cardiac and because she had a temp they wanted to make sure there was no infection so wanted her in overnight for observation. Consultant saw her in the morning and was happy it was just a bad reaction to her jag and let her home. It was awful!! Spent the whole time in tears and even now every time I look at her I start bubbling again! She's totally fine now but never want to go through that again. Just reminds you how precious these little ones are! Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh gosh cmo that sounds really scary, I'm so glad she's ok! These little ones really know how to frighten us don't they! Hope she's feeling better now.

Star - excited for you to cycle again, how many Frosties do you have? 

Welcome miss cassie, nice to have another preggo lady in the group! So glad you've got your bfp after such a tough journey. Whe. Is your 12 week scan and how are you feeling? 

Afm, got a cold and sore throat and feeling pretty rubbish. Counting down to our 20 week scan on Thursday and praying baby is ok in there, not feeling as much movement as I had at this point with my dd so looking forward to more.


----------



## CMo

She's absolutely grand now it's just my nerves that are shattered!!

Can't wait to hear about your scan Mrs w! Don't stress about movement too much. Think I was about 24 weeks when I felt anything. Are you finding out gender?

Our niece is due in 3 weeks and seeing her tonight has made me want to be pregnant again (even though I didn't enjoy it that much). We've got one frostie and I've always said I'll never do another fresh cycle. Think we'll use it about March 2018 so wee one will be 3 if it works and baby is born. Xx


----------



## star25

Oh no cmo how upsetting, I'm so glad she's ok now poor little mite, Madeleine has her third lot this Thursday and I'm dreading it as usual, though last time the first one she took a few seconds to cry and didn't even cry much, actually thought the nurse hadn't done it then she was straight back to smiling so hope this time is the same!

Mrs w, we have 7 frosties so hopefully waxwork just as well fingers crossed 

I'm feeding madeleine formula during the day and breastfeeding just from the evening after her bath around 6ish and through the night, sometimes once other twice a night 
We still don't have much of a routine aside from she falls asleep between 7-8 in the evening then I do a nappy Change and dream feed around.9:30 and generally wakes up for a short feed at 2ish, sometimes again at 4ish then fully awake around 6ish when we get up 
It's during the night can be different times but she's had a cough which hasn't helped her sleeping very well 
Her reflux can still be quite bad sometimes, good and bad days but the anti reflux milk stays down better than mine 

She's trying so hard to sort up, we got her a bumbo and activity try which h she loves as sits her up nicely 
She's.so funny though always smiling at whoever talks to her 

I haven't got much 3-6 clothes for some reason so got a few new bits to keep us going and for the holiday then done an online shop of 6-9 months so we're not short for the next stage! I didn't get everything all summery though as I want it to be suitable for the late summer/autumn too when it's a bit cooler so got things like dungaree in shorts style that tights can be added to when it's cooler, leggings and tops with long sleeves so she's covered from the sun, buying baby clothes is so addictive, I think it's cuter when they're a bit bigger and you can see their clothes better, Madeleine is always covered with a giant bib! 

How are our pregnant ladies? 

Hope everyone has had a happy easter


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Ladies!!! I am so happy to see the thread is still alive!!

Hi to all the preggo and new ladies. Mrs. W!!! So so so happy to see you hear. Tell Mo to get on this thread so I can stalk everyone just once ahhaha. 

Sorry I've been MIA for...ohh..forever! :D. The twins keep us on our toes. Just when we thought we got their schedule down, they decided to give it a little twist. Running on 4 hour (noncontinuous) sleep for the past 3 days. Yuck! Otherwise, they are growing. No longer premies for sure. Can't believe they will be 1 in 3 months!! 

The twins started solid food since January, and were doing well until a few days ago. Otherwise, they were sleeping through the night at 6 months old. But the first 4 months (not counting the 2 months they were in the NICU), it was pretty brutal. Luckily, my mom and aunt came over to help us with the babies. I was thinking of being a stay at home mom but DH convinced me to look at a couple of daycare. I saw that I couldn't give them certain things. So we decided to do home daycare instead. They are happy there now :). I went back to work in December. Booo..So now between crazy work and taking care of the twins, I barely have time for BnB. 

It's good to see that everyone is doing well. Star, our babies have the same name. Mine is Madeline and Meredith. 

Now that I am semi caught up, I have to get back to work. Will catch up with everyone later! Btw, adorable babies ladies!

Ash, congrats on the twins! Get ready for the roller coaster ride :D.


----------



## star25

Ahh good to hear from you ilt, I love the name! And meredith :)
Cannot believe the twins will be 1 in 3 months, it's crazy how fast it goes 

Spoke to dietician yesterday who advised to start weaning madeleine because of reflux so she has had a few teaspoons of cauliflower cheese (from a jar for now as wanted to do baby ld weaning when shes old enough) She seemed to enjoy it and she didn't need her second bottle of milk as soon as she normally would do, fingers crossed it helps!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ilt, lovely to hear from you! Love the twins names and so wonderful to hear how well they are doing! Life must be a whirlwind just now but keep in touch when you can xx

Star weaning is a lovely stage! I'm sure you will love seeing her face as she tries new things! 

Afm, we had our 20 week scan today and it is with HUGE relief that I can say all was fine! She saw no markers or issues at all, just a happy, healthy baby and we are having a BOY!! I can't believe it, so we will have one of each!! Went out after and got him a baby gro to wear home from hospital from jojo maman Bebe and a gorgeous giant muslin with blue elephants on and his first teddy which is a giraffe. After 2 years of heartbreak and worry followed by our bfp and then 4 months of worry, anxiety and tears I finally feel like a weight has been lifted. I think I am going to have a baby ladies!!!!!!!! We are on top of the world.


----------



## star25

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
So pleased for you Mrs w, not that I doubted all wouldn't be fine but I'm happy you feel relieved and can enjoy your pregnancy! Xx


----------



## star25

Hi how is everyone?


----------



## CMo

Hey star! We're good. How are u? LO is becoming more of a madam everyday. She loves being held and she knows that if she cries we pick her up so she's playing on it and loving all the cuddles and attention (wouldn't have it any other way if I'm honest lol) 

Ilt it's so good to hear from you! Glad the girls are doing well. I can't believe they'll be a year old soon!

Hope everyone is doing well.

Has anyone thought about weaning yet?


----------



## Rosina

Congrats MrsW!!! Eek! So happy for you! 
ILT - sounds like you have your hands full. So glad they're doing well. :) 

oops was going to write more but the little one just woke up! 


In Ontario (Canada) - we have to see our specialist within a year, otherwise we need a new referral from our family doc. So I stopped in to talk about the potential for baby #2. We just got government funded IVF - not sure how long it'll last, but we're on the list. One year wait. Also did AMH test - low fertility... boo. I'm 32. Anyone else thinking of the next? Sadly no frosties from the last 10 eggs retrieved, 4 mature, 2 fertilized, 1 made it through the night. 3dt.


----------



## star25

Hi rosina, sorry about the amh results, good you can get funding though so hope it all works out for you 
We're thinking of doing a fet as soon as I have had 2 cycles, don't know when that will be, I'm only breastfeeding at night now and I will stop that in a months time after our holiday as want to be able to breastfeed on the plane, hopefully periods won't take too long to return but if past cycles are to.go by who knows!


----------



## star25

Cmo, we've started weaning as advised by the dietician due to reflux, they did say possible milk allergy but both of us going dairy free didn't make a difference and the prescription milk.was too thin and wouldn't stay down, we're now on 24oz anti reflux milk a day with breastfeeding once after bath in the evening and through the night 
She has pureed food once a day around lunchtime, we haven't increased this yet as taking it slow, the dietician said it can help with reflux 
We've got an appointment with allergy clinic start of June, going to start baby led weaning at 6 months but so far she is loving the puree! 
Have you thought about weaning yet?


----------



## star25

Looks like I spoke too soon ladies, after is here, wasn't expecting that but luckily isn't as painful as I expected it to be, so much better than what it used to be (at the moment anyway!)


----------



## CMo

We've not started properly weaning yet but been giving her a little spoonful at meal times after her milk so she can get used to sitting in her high chair with us at dinner time. I felt so cruel just sitting her in it and her watching us eat. I got a few of the Ella's kitchen pouches and just froze tiny portions. She loves it! Think she's going to eat everything in sight!

I'm determined to start making my own stuff for her so bought the book last week and we'll start properly in the next few weeks. Everyone says I'm crazy and it will never last making my own but I'll give it a bash!

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## star25

You'll do great cmo making your own, I read someone just made their own reading the ingredients on the back of the ellas kitchen pack xx


----------



## star25

Hi how is everyone and babies? 

I went to clinic yesterday and got everything for fet #2 
It won't be happening yet but I've signed consent forms and basically were ready to go when I'm ready, just have to call them a week before I want to start to order meds and get them delivered 
If I do it before 29/09 I won't have to do all the blood tests again as they will still be in date, I was thinking Sept time anyway after the summer 
I must be crazy but I waited so long for madeleine and I would love for her to have a brother or sister 
And we never know if this will ever work again or when it will work but I would like to try :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Star that's so exciting!!! I really hope it works for you, a small age gap will be hard work but so worth it, Madeleine would have a perfect little best buddy!! I'm looking forward to following when you do get started. 

Cmo good luck weaning, it's so much fun! I did a mixture between making my own stuff and using the pouches so whatever works for you. I enjoyed making stuff myself aneed used pouches when we were out and about.

How's everyone else doing? 

I'm plodding along, 23 weeks now. Had some spotting this week and midwife suspects it's due to my low lying placenta. She said to be prepared as I may have more bleeding and could be in and out of hospital if I do. It's made me feel anxious again, I so want to enjoy this pregnancy but so far, it's pretty hard work!


----------



## star25

Thank you Mrs w, coming from a big family with 3 sisters and 1 brother I couldn't imagine her being an only child, my niece is 18 months old though so they will be close as I babysit 1-2 times a week while my sister works so can imagine how hard it will be full time Haha 

Sorry to hear about the spotting but as long as bubs is OK, can't believe you're 23 weeks already!! Xx


----------



## CMo

Star that's so exciting!! We've got one frozen but think we'll leave it until 2018. That gives me a full year back at work so we can save again so I can take another full year off. We've only got the one though so would be a miracle if it worked and I always said I'd never do another cycle but we'll see if I change my mind when the time comes lol


----------



## star25

Sounds like a good plan cmo, I don't think I would do a fresh cycle again, if my frosties didn't make it then it would just be us and madeleine which I am so happy with anyway xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

MrsW - So sorry to hear about your low lying placenta ... that must be scary! I can't believe you're 23 weeks along! I can't WAIT to be that far along. The wait is driving me crazy. I can't wait to meet these little loves.

Cmo - you gotta do what will make you happy :D I've decided that after everything we went through I'm done. It took us 5 IVF cycles to get pregnant with cCS testing so these will be my only children unless we decide to adopt later down the road or get pregnant naturally which would be a complete miracle. Good luck with whatever you decide, there's no wrong answer! 

AFM - i'm just moving right along. I've had no more scary spotting or any issues at all. Not even many side effects which is scary but I'll take it! We did have our NT scan last Friday and everything looks great. We got to see the babies moving around which was so cool. Our little girl was sucking her thumb and little boy was so calm .. probably sleeping. I posted pictures in my journal if anyone is interested. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## CMo

Ash so glad everything is going well. 5 cycles are such a lot to go through, I can't even imagine! So worth it when u get to hold these precious bundles! Will they let you go full term or deliver early with it being twins?

We were so lucky that our first cycle worked and I always said I'd do as many cycles as I could mentally tolerate to have a baby but never another full cycle for a second. It's so expensive! Don't think I could let my wee frostie go to waste so think I'll use it and see what happens. We might be lucky again but if not I'll be happy with one. As much as I didn't really enjoy being pregnant (think I just worried the whole time) I'd love to experience it all again!


----------



## CMo

Oh and I'm just heading for a peek at your pictures on your journal!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Cmo - it was a ton to go through and like you I always said I would do however many we could afford and mentally handle. I actually said after the 4th that I was done but we really wanted to do ccs testing but needed more embryos than we got during that 4th cycle to make the cost make sense. (It was 10,000 and couldnt justify the cost for 2 embryos) my doctor and hubby convinced me it was worth one more go to be able to do ccs testing and figure out if that was the reason we weren't having them implant. In hindsight I'm so glad I did that last cycle because that's the one that yielded me the babies I'm pregnant with now. We had 4 to test and 2 came back normal. Should have been higher for my age but boy am I grateful for that last cycle. I too wouldn't be able to leave my frostie! Best of luck when you're ready to transfer. 

Oh and my doctor won't let me go past 38 weeks with twins and what they consider term for twins is 36 weeks. If I can go to 38 I would love that to avoid nicu time but we'll have to see how it goes. I'm built pretty small so I'm a little nervous to be carrying twins but ... I'm just hoping for the best!


----------



## CMo

My friend had twins last year and they were going to let her go to 36 weeks max (they were identical and shared a placenta so they like to deliver early, if they had separate placentas she could've went longer- not sure if it's the same where u are ) she had them both naturally at 32 weeks and they done amazing. They were in neonatal for 3 weeks only due to their size there were no other concerns at all. As soon as their feeding was established properly and in a regular pattern they got home and both are thriving now!


----------



## 3chords

Ash, my OB doesn't let twins go past 37 weeks so anywhere 36-38 seems to be standard. I was just hanging out with a twin momma the other day, she has identical girls and they are a lot of work but so darn cute to see them together and interacting now that they are noticing each other more.

Star - can't believe how quickly your FET may roll around. Wow! We seem to be set on doing a fresh cycle in August but won't do a FET until October at the earliest, though maybe not that early. I wouldn't mind doing it soon but I see a lot of friends with kids only 18-21 months apart and it's REALLY hard. So I keep thinking maybe a 24 month spacing would be a bit easier...

CMo - I'd also like to wait until 2018 if I didn't have fibroid issues but I don't want to give them time to grow bigger so hopefully things work out for us in 2017.

MrsW, can't believe you're more than halfway. Hopefully no big issues with the placenta for you. Always something to worry about, isn't there?

We are doing fabulously well. I am just loving being with Henry and having him. We had a very difficult time with reflux and no sleeping from about 3-5 months, I thought I would lose my mind. But now things are under control, he is thriving and sleeps 7-7 every night plus naps like a champion. Have great schedule these days, I am finally able to plan out my days. And it's almost summer. AND Henry is actually the most beautiful baby in the world...I know I'm biased but people stop us in the street to say the same! So it must be true. ;)

He will be 6 months old in a week, time flies. He always looks older to me, all the hair makes him like a little old man. Love him!
 



Attached Files:







HenryApr20.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## star25

sounds like you have been through a lot Ash, i'm so happy you have your miracle babies nice and snug, i'm going to look at your beautiful pics too

3c, I know it seems crazy to think it could be that soon, we only had the appointment so soon as they had a cancellation and this week dh has been taking it easy at work ready for our hol so was a good time to go and then saw friends after and their little girl who live nearby 
It would be hard if it worked but then I think 2 children would be hard at any age lol i'll see how my next few cycles go , at least when I do want to go again everything is ready to go and all I have to do is call
henry is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## star25

Forgot to say I feel for you with the reflux, Madeleine has it too, we did go dairy free for a while in case was an allergy/intolerance but it didn't make a difference 
we have an appointment at the allergy clinic in june anyway to make sure but for now we use anti reflux milk and I breastfeed at night as she isn't really sick at night
At the moment we both have horrible colds though and in the last week theres been about 8 projectile vomiting incidents from coughing, dr said its ok though nothing on her chest but will be glad when its gone, feel so sorry for them when they're unwell


----------



## star25

3c looking forward to you starting again too, although on 4 hrs sleep last night I wonder if it worked how I would do it! Though I then think if I started getting good night's sleep I probably wouldn't then want to start all over again with a newborn!


----------



## 3chords

Thanks Star.

Henry is on prevacid for reflux and is basically totally cured on it. Was rough going for a while but now he is a little dream. I am lactose intolerant so I don't eat dairy but that was the first thing the doc suggested I cut out. So I knew it wasn't a milk allergy with him. We elevated his crib and did a bunch of other things though.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Ladies, 

Can't believe it's been a month since I last visited! Time flies! 

MrsW, take care my friend. Low lying placenta sucks! I had that and went to ER multiple times. At one point, my bleeding was so bad, we thought we lost the babies. But our babies (all of ours!) are little fighters :D. 

Star, I am starting to wean the girls slowly from their milk intake. So far, they have breakfast, lunch, and dinner. I do make most of our food except their lunches, which we added a couple of weeks ago. It's easier to pack the store bought baby food than anything else. I started with pureed food and just steamed everything and used my food processor to puree it. Then every month, I tried a bit coarser blend. At 7 months, I added protein into their diet by boiling chicken wings (softer meat than thighs) then pureed it. I added the protein into their veggie puree and cooked the veggies with the leftover broth. But most of the time, I steamed the veggies. Squash is favorite. You'd think they'd like potatoes...but no..they don't like it as much. Never use food processor for potatoes. It comes out like glue lol. At 7 and 1/2 months, I started feeding them our food when we go out. Salmon is great! Meat is soft and they can easily gum it. If it's something that's a bit hard, I'd food process it with the best food processor in the world...my mouth and teeth! I know it sounds gross but it works. I am like a mama bird with 2 little birdies to feed ahahahha. Now at 9 months old, the girls can eat soft rice, scrambled eggs, salmon, and snacks without being pureed. I start slow :). I tried baby led weaning and it wasn't for me. It was hard to watch them choking. So I tried my own way of weaning :). You'll figure out what's best for you and Madeline. 

3chords, Henry is super super cute!!! Red hair and striking super blue eyes! oh my. He's going to be a heart breaker in the future :D. 

Ash, I see you are living in the Bay area. Me too!! Let me know if you have any questions :). I think since you are having fraternal twins, the risk of early birth is lower. But still eat a lot! They'll take everything you have :). 38 weeks is considered full term. Plus, even if they are born 36 weeks, but if they are mature enough and over 5lbs each, they could go home with you :). I had Kaiser and got the best care from them. Not sure who you have but I am sure they'll provide you with the best care. My perinatalogist recommended extra iron intake since there were two of them. Not sure if yours recommend it too. 

For the ladies who are starting solid soon, Mumi & Bubi is a good product. I love it. I have NUK to freeze my baby food, but man oh man. Taking them out was a struggle. Mumi & Bubi definitely much better. 

When the babies were in the NICU, I told my husband that I wanted another one because I wanted to experience "normal" pregnancy. One that doesn't required multiple ER trips, living in the hospital (although I do like hospital food. Go figure!), and a full term baby. We found out recently that my husband's grandmother (his dad's mom) was an identical twin also. My grandfather was an identical twin too. Now that we have an identical twin, the chance of having another one will be pretty high. I am not sure if I can handle another set of twins. Granted that everything is much easier now than 6 months ago. The girls are babbling like crazy, screaming together in stereo, playing with each other, grabbing each other's toys, but yet loving each other. It's great to see. I am still not sure if I am ready for another 4 hour feeding. The girls are sleeping through the night now and sleep in during the weekend, which are AWESOME! But for whatever reason, my body is still on the 4 hour schedule :(. Grrrrrr...

Now, what to do with the rest of my 4 frosties :(. If it's according to what I want, I'd transfer them all. But, man, daycare is super expensive. It's like a mortgage payment. Can't afford another two at the same time. Anyone has leftover frosties and not planning for another baby?


----------



## ashknowsbest

ilove - I never knew how hard eating a lot was. I'm struggling with this but I feel fine as of right now so I convinced myself that I wasn't going to stress about it. I also gained the correct amount of weight during the first trimester so that's a good thing I think. I thought my appetite would get better by the second trimester but it hasn't really kicked up again yet. I'm waiting. I'm giving birth at the El Camino women's hospital. They have a level 3 nicu and I've heard nothing but great things about them. Plus that's where my OB is affiliated so that makes everything so much easier. It's out of network for hubby and I but insurance will still cover 70% so that's not awful. I'm all for getting the care I want and having to pay a little bit more than if we went in-network. Do you mind me asking when you went into labor? I'm so worried about going too early but trying to remain positive and relaxed. I'm drinking a lot of water and eating as much as I can. I feel like I'm doing everything I can and at last cervical check I was (if I'm recalling correctly) 4.23 which I think is good. Anything over 4 right? Also, I hope you don't mind me asking so many questions but did you breastfeed and if so were you able to tandem? I'm just so worried about this. If I can't tandem feed I worry about how much sleep dep I will have. And since you're located in the bay area do you know of any mommy groups in the area? I want to get involved and get all the advice/help I can!

Hoping for the best!


----------



## FirstTry

ashknowsbest said:


> ilove - I never knew how hard eating a lot was. I'm struggling with this but I feel fine as of right now so I convinced myself that I wasn't going to stress about it. I also gained the correct amount of weight during the first trimester so that's a good thing I think. I thought my appetite would get better by the second trimester but it hasn't really kicked up again yet. I'm waiting. I'm giving birth at the El Camino women's hospital. They have a level 3 nicu and I've heard nothing but great things about them. Plus that's where my OB is affiliated so that makes everything so much easier. It's out of network for hubby and I but insurance will still cover 70% so that's not awful. I'm all for getting the care I want and having to pay a little bit more than if we went in-network. Do you mind me asking when you went into labor? I'm so worried about going too early but trying to remain positive and relaxed. I'm drinking a lot of water and eating as much as I can. I feel like I'm doing everything I can and at last cervical check I was (if I'm recalling correctly) 4.23 which I think is good. Anything over 4 right? Also, I hope you don't mind me asking so many questions but did you breastfeed and if so were you able to tandem? I'm just so worried about this. If I can't tandem feed I worry about how much sleep dep I will have. And since you're located in the bay area do you know of any mommy groups in the area? I want to get involved and get all the advice/help I can!
> 
> Hoping for the best!

You can pump and bottle feed sometimes, too! In the beginning, babies take a long time to feed from the breast. But it only takes 15 mins to pump. And then you can either bottle feed them yourself or hand the bottle to someone else! Plus, there's no shame in supplimenting with formula. 

I'm excited for you, Ash!!!


----------



## FirstTry

ILT: we have a PGS normal frostie and are struggling with what to do. I can't carry again, so it's either hire a surrogate or donate to another family.


----------



## 3chords

Ash that is a great cervical measurement. No worries at this point. :)

Our IVF cycle was moved to July...can't believe how soon it will be. But since we are doing a freeze-all I'm less freaked out. We really only want to have one more baby (well unless we win the lottery) so I often think what will happen to our embryos. We have 2 now that are not PGS tested and I really hope we get at least 2 PGS normals again this time. Any leftovers we figured we would donate, which makes me feel a bit weird but destroying them doesn't seem right. I think we'd want an anonymous donation though.


----------



## star25

That sounds like a good idea 3c donating, I always wonder what I'll so but then I might need them all anyway to get a brother or sister for madeleine 
July is so soon! But like you said freeze all so less to panic about haha 
I always think though having 2 would be hard with close age gap but then in the long run it would probably be easier after the initial couple of years 

We're on holiday at the moment, madeleines first trip abroad and she's loving it 
She was good on the plane too, we had a baby behind us and twins in front so with us in the middle felt sorry for those around us!
I bottle fed her on take off (well she drank most of it before take off lol) and breast fed her on landing so her ears were fine, the other babies weren't feeding and Lord the noise landing between them crying, poor little babies felt so sorry for them, madeleine was just sleeping after having boob haha 
She was well behaved throughout though, such a happy baby and she's been sleeping through 8-10 hrs a night in the travel cot so good for her! 

How are our bumps? Hope you and babies are all well 
Xx


----------



## 3chords

What a little trooper on the flight!

Henry did great on his flight too, we went when he was almost 5 months old. Didn't cry on take off or landing, and he was only drinking one of the times, the rest of the time he didn't even need to swallow. But he was just excited to be in a new place I think. Now would be a lot harder to fly with him since he is no longer satisfied with sitting still...


----------



## star25

Haha I know it's harder when they get to be little wrigglers, nearly 4 hrs is long enough on a flight 
She'll be confused when we get back home!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone

Star - hope you are having a lovely holiday! feeding on take off and landing is a good idea. Where are you? Hope you are getting lots of sun!

3chords - Exciting that you will start cycling again soon, even if its for a freeze! Its a lovely idea to donate the embryos, its an unbelievable gift for some couples who cant have children.

Star/Bump - been thinking of you guys recently and our days at complete fertility. I ended up in hospital recently as I had a bleed due to my placenta previa and also lost some fluid which tested positive for waters but was later thought maybe to be fluid loss from a clot. Anyway I was blue lighted from my local hospital to the Princess Ann Hospital in Southampton where we had our treatment and spent a week there. It was so odd because when we were having IVF, just outside the toilets you can look down out of the window and see a nursery/feeding room where new mums and midwives feed the newborn babies. I often looked down and felt sad, wishing it was me. Funnily enough that room was on the ward I was on and I wandered past it every day!! 

It was scary as they thought baby might have to be born early at only 24 weeks but thank goodness everything was fine and I am now home with baby still safely tucked up inside and taking it easy. 

Hope everyone else is well. xx


----------



## star25

Oh no Mrs w you poor thing, I'm so glad baby is OK though, must have been frightening for you but sounds like you were well looked after 
I never noticed that room before, it felt strange to be in there the other week when I went to sign consent forms for next fet, felt like I hadn't long been there, well I know it was that long ago but recognising all the faces really makes you think back to when we were going through it 
Hope you're been waited on as much as you can with a little one xx


----------



## 3chords

MrsW that's really scary, but I'm glad the baby has decided to stay inside for a while longer. Every day at this stage means so much. Fingers crossed you are far, far away from your delivery date still!

I had a friend with placenta previa, she was in hospital so many times as they thought she'd give birth and in the end she made it to just over 38 weeks.


----------



## star25

Just seen the success rates at complete fertility 
Fets were 59% and fresh cycles 48% so looks like they are right in what they say in frozen being better though could also just be fluke!


----------



## CMo

Mrs W that sounds so scary! Glad you're both ok!

Star that's interesting stats. Wonder if it's because all frozen are day 5 embryos so they know they have a good chance and their fresh cycle might be a mixture of day 2, 3 and 5? Sounds more promising for my one little frostie left!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies! 

Cmo that's what I was going to say about the results too, only the best quality embryos make it to freeze so they should have a better chance of implanting. X


----------



## star25

Ooh didn't think of that being the reason, you're probably both right then x
Hope you are well today Mrs w and getting lost of rest where possible xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks lovely, off on holiday today to centre parcs so lots of relaxing! X


----------



## star25

In Hi how is everyone? 

Mrs w how was centre parcs? How's bubba?

Ash how are you?


----------



## ashknowsbest

star - I'm doing good. Just trying to wait patiently to meet these little babies. They have names now, Oliver Allen and Lucy Johanna. I've started setting up their rooms and I've finally (just last week) started feeling them move. I mostly feel them when I'm laying down in bed but their kicks are getting really strong sometimes so I'm thinking I will feel them more often soon. DH really wants to feel them but can't yet :( 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ash isn't feeling movement just the best! I love it. I guess you'll get more and more as the twins get bigger with 2 sets of feet, knees and hands to poke and kick you!! 

Thanks for asking star! Our holiday was nice thank you, really relaxing although I did bleed again on the holiday and spent 24 hours in the local hospital which was a real shame. I've since been diagnosed with vasa previa which is where babies blood vessels are unprotected and covering the cervix. It's very dangerous for baby and as long as I don't bleed again, my section is booked for 35 weeks! Not long to go st all and I don't feel prepared!! 

How's everyone else, how are you star? When are you going to do your fet?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mrsw- it really is the best feeling! DH got the feel Oliver from the outside last night. It was really sweet! :D I will start feeling them more but my doctor said at some point (sooner than with singletons) I will stop feeling them as much because they run out of room much faster. :(

Oh gosh I'm so sorry to hear about your vasa previa. :( Good news is they seem to know how to manage and deal with it and you'll be meeting your little one in 5 weeks! That is going to be here before you know it.


----------



## star25

Lovely names ash, the movement is so exciting, I'll never forget the first single kick I felt from madeleine in the middle of the night when I was laying there awake (as usual) it was the best 1 single kick letting me know she was there and OK xx

Mrs w, sorry to hear that Mrs w, you really haven't got long to go now, you must be so excited /nervous? 
I'm thinking Sept for the fet, I've managed to lose all the paperwork from when I last went to the clinic though so need to contact them for what meds I'm meant to be getting and the number too order them, don't know how I managed that! Xx

Ladies I need some weaning ideas 
So far we have mainly been doing purees, zone finger foods but I do get scared of choking 
We have tried 

- Baby porridge, weetabix and ready brek 
- Pureed carrots, swede, sweet potato
- Pureed pears and strawberries 
-Mashed banana nd avocado, not keen on avocado
- Pancakes, the ones you buy and put bit of butter on
-Rice Cakes with houmous or peanut butter 
- Toast and cheese cubes
- Broccoli not pureed

Any other ideas of safe finger foods or purred ideas for lunch that isn't just fruit or veg?


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies 

Hope everyone is well. We've had such a busy weekend, it was orla's christening yesterday, she looked such a little princess. I'll try upload a picture. Can't believe she's almost 7 months!!

Star - weaning wise we're trying pretty much anything and a lot more textured stuff now.

She has porridge and a little fruit fro breakfast, lunch and dinner she has something savoury then a pudding. She loves her food! I got the Ella's kitchen book so batch made a lot of meals from it but also have some pouches in the house for when we're out and about. Gave her some toast lately and she loves that! She's cut out a bottle she'd have mid afternoon so I give her a snack if she's looking for something, normally a biscotti biscuit or some Ella's puffs but can't wait til I can give her a bit fruit instead like mango fingers or something. I also just got some of the Ella's yogurts and hipp fruit pots which she likes but they're quite big so it lasts 2 meals.

Pretty much just trying anything. We had homemade chicken lasagne the other night so I puréed it into a thin texture and she took that no problem. I'm finding it hard to find plenty variation though and think of new ideas.


----------



## CMo

Here's my little princess at her blessing yesterday
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## star25

Ahh orla is beautiful! Hope you had a happy day which I'm sure you did 

We tried a Mashed boiled egg today but she wasn't keen, she loves fruit pots so I use them when we're out and about, I think I will get some pouches or jars as she does seem to enjoy them a lot more than what I make myself so might try different ones for now until I'm a bit braver with the finger foods 
Broccoli she loves as a finger food 

Also do your babies sleep on their backs still? Madeleine went through a phase of rolling to her front then luckily went to her back again but last few nights has been rolling again and it scares me, at the moment she's on her side which I can cope with but worry about her sleeping on her front as last night the alarm on the sensor pad went off and she was on her front but think she had just moved off the mat as was higher up the cot
Her sleeping still isn't great at night, last night she was awake at 11 for 15 mins then awake from 1 til 3:15 just wouldn't settle then up again at 5:30 for 15 mins then up at 6:15!
Wish me luck for tonight!


----------



## FirstTry

Once they can roll from back to front on their own, it's safe for them to sleep on their tummies or sides. But still no blankets, pillows, toys, etc in the crib/cot. 

I'm feeding my 7 month old little chunks of meat and fish, along with puréed veggies and beans. Also, plain yogurt and infant oatmeal. I haven't introduced much fruit yet because I want him to like non-sweet foods first. 

It worked with my older son, who likes a bite of cake, but prefers healthier foods. But each kid is different, and you only have so much influence on their preferences.


----------



## CMo

I tried some scrambled egg the other day and didn't get a great response with it lol!

Orla is all over the place in her cot. She must move constantly, I normally find her upside down in the morning. She rolls constantly aswell and will sleep on her front. I was the same as you and would panic, she does roll right over back to her back but she can only master rolling to the left so I was worried she'd get jammed and have nowhere else to go but she seems to navigate the cot quite well lol

Sleeping wise, she sleeps all night but often lets out a cry. Her eyes are still shut so it rarely wakes her but she can be really unsettled. Normally we get about 10 hours sleep from her at night so really can't complain.


----------



## star25

Quick question, are your babies in their own rooms? 
Madeleines still with me, not quite ready to move her yet, just wondering where your babies slept x


----------



## CMo

Orla is still in with us too! I can't face moving her into a room by herself!! DH is on holiday next week so I'm determined to move her cot through while he's off. She sleeps a good 11 hours overnight but you here her making noise when we move or when dh gets up for work so I think she really needs her own room now to get some peace. I remember when she was first born and in her Moses basket thinking it would be ages before we had to move her, can't believe the time is here to do it already!


----------



## star25

Glad I'm not the only one, madeleines sleep is unpredictable still so I can't face moving her yet or I'll be forever in and out and it's bad enough sometimes with her next to my bed! Last night she slept through but I'm not going to be fooled again that this is it!


----------



## star25

Last night she only woke up once for half an hr 
She keeps rolling on to her front that wakes her up then she cried as she doesn't want to be on her front and doesnt think to roll herself back 
She does it automatically though but hopefully it will pass 
How is everyone?


----------



## star25

Hello all, how is everyone? 
It's been quiet in her lately :) 

We've progressed since last post and Madeleine is in her own room, she still wakes 1-2 times a night and has 2-3oz of milk each time but it's not too bad 
She normally wakes 5-6am which is sometimes a struggle when been up in the night if it's 5! 

Were planning a christening soon if we can get a date that's works, proving rather difficult! 

She's crawling everywhere and pulling herself up, sometimes she will pull herself up then let go looking pleased with herself while I crap myself lol
Don't know where my tiny baby is gone, she's been replaced by a very wriggly, hyperactive fidget bum! 

She's not that interested in food, we have ready break or weetbix with fruit for breakfast, lunch is finger foods and dinner is pureed with lumps 
She's still sick quite a bit sometimes though and Dr said milk is still more important at the moment, i thought ahe would like food more but she really isn't bothered about it that much! 

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## CMo

Hi star glad you're well.

We were just saying that I've no idea where our little baby has went! She's constant now! Not quite crawling yet but it's amazing how quick she shuffles about on her bum! Sleeping wise we're doing ok, she's in her own room and has taken to it well. Can be a little monkey to settle but once she's asleep that's her til 8-8.30. Think she's teething again so a bit unsettled just now.

Food wise, we're fine at breakfast and has a weetabix or porridge but not overly fussy at lunch or dinner. Finger foods end up on the floor or I need to cut them up and feed them off a spoon. Quite happy to hold a bit fruit or a crisp and eat them but not to keen on the proper food! I'm trying to get her more in the swing of finger foods before we go on holiday so we've got more options at meal times.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, 

Our little boy arrived at 35 weeks 2 weeks ago now! We spent 11 days in hospital while he was in nicu but we are home now and he's doing really well! He was 5lb 2oz! <3


----------



## star25

Ahh well done Mrs w! Happy happy news, glad you are both OK, have you chosen a name yet? 
Congratulations xxx


----------



## star25

Hi all how is everyone? 

Mrs w how are you and bubba? 

We're OK here, getting ready to start the next fet 
On my next cycle 

How are all our babies? 

Madeleine is growing so fast like they all are I expect! 
Seems like every week is something new, she can stand without holding on and says mama, dada, buba and waves and says bah for bye lol 

She's copies everything others do like shhing, kissing and blowing raspberries 

She's still not great at night awake around twice a night and sometimes takes half an hour or bit longer to settle back in cot, she's asleep immediately but it's when I put her down she wakes back up and cries straight away, little monkey 

Makes me nervous about trying again but she is expanding his taxi business and taking on more drivers so will be around more to help 
Currently we have long days on out own or other family members 

I'm going bk to work 2 mornings from.next week and 2 of my sisters are babysitting a morning each 

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Lovely to hear from you, can't believe you are about to do a fet!! So exciting and time went so fast. Do keep us posted on the cycle, will have fingers crossed for you.

We are great, little man is doing so well, 7 weeks old now (2 weeks corrected) and we are settling into life as a four finally. He's slowly having more awake time and starting to focus and look at us. He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## star25

AH I bet he's totally handsome :) 
What is his name? 

I know it seems so quick for the fet all of a sudden but because of timings etc I probably won't be able to try again until Jan if it doesn't work, keep everything crossed for me!


----------



## star25

Hi all, how are you all and babies? 

I can't believe how quickly time has gone and in 6 weeks time or so madeleine will be 1! 
She's such an energetic baby, doesn't stop, started walking at 9 months and tries to climb on everything in sight, managing to climb on my nest of tables and stand on it not holding on, I swear I'm going to have a heart attack watching her sometimes! I think she gets it from DH haha 
I work one day a week where.my sisters babysit half a day each and do other bits of work from home the rest of the time 
We go to playgroup one day a week and nursery for 3 hours in another day, this is just for her own good to socialise and get used to it but she seems to love it if killed me leaving her the first time but I know she is fine. Another 2 days a week she spends the day with her cousin who is just a year older when I go to work and when I babysit her one day a week for my sister to work so every day is pretty busy, I think actually she gets her climbing and non stop energy from her cousin, she sleeps for 30-60 mins a day in the mornings and that's it til bed time which can be 6:30-7 she still wakes once in the night but is a bog improvement on what it was a few weeks ago! 

I have had my transfer for fet and got a extremely faint positive yesterday, have yet to test this morning as DH worked late so still in bed so will see what happens today and let you know 

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Rosina

Congrats Mrs W!

Babes is in daycare. She finally wants to walk, but she's not quite there yet. I'm sure it wont be long now. I've been back to work since the end of September.

How's it going Star? I'm hoping to jump back in next year. Unfortunately I didn't get any frosties, so I have to start all over again.

Hope all is well!


----------



## star25

Hi rosina, glad you are well, my bfp did get darker and comfirm with blood test so 5w4d today x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Star congratulations, what wonderful news!! How are you feeling so far? 

All going well here. My biggest monkey is at school now so spending time getting to know my littliest monkey! 16 weeks old now (11 weeks corrected) and a fairly happy little chappy.


----------



## star25

Thank you Mrs w, I'm feeling OK so far, just tired as anything when it gets to the afternoons 
Glad your little boy is doing well!


----------



## 3chords

Congrats Mrs W, you must be loving every moment.

Star, I'm so sorry about your loss, I really didn't see that one coming. Thinking of you. :(

We've also been trying for #2, not particularly successfully thus far. I had a FET in October that resulted in a chemical pregnancy and now preparing for the next FET in a week and a half. Getting so tired of this game. On a positive note Henry is just amazing. He has turned into a beautiful little boy, very loving and happy. Started walking just before his first birthday and hasn't looked back.


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies, not been on for a while and just catching up.

Star I'm so sorry for your loss and 3chords for your chemical. It's so unfair having to go through this to get our babies that will be loved so much.

We haven't really thought about FET yet, think we're going to get next year out the way and get some things done in the house and our savings boosted again and try early 2018. We only have one little Frostie so not overly hopeful that we'll be so lucky again first time but we'll give it a bash. I always said I'd never do another full cycle so I've kind of made my peace with only having one baby and if a miracle happens again then brilliant!

On another note, I can't believe my baby is one on Friday! Where has the year gone? It's been so amazing watching her grow and she's become a feisty little girl who makes us so happy. Just getting the final things ready for her wee party at the weekend, think I'm going to be an emotional mess! And I'm into my last 3 weeks before going back to work! This whole year has went way too fast!

Hope all the babies are well! Take care xx


----------



## star25

3c even though I know it can happen it was still such a shock at the scan, didn't even cry til last then had a meltdown so feel better now 
I think I am just starting to bleed so at least that's something if I am going to miscarry naturally, hopefully at the next scan 10-14 days it will all be over and I can look into trying again next year 

Cmo, I am glad to hear you are doing well, it's unbelievable year has already gone by! Our babies are getting so big and clever! Every stage is still excited though!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh star I am so sorry to hear that you have had a loss :hugs: I remember my mmc being such a big shock as well. Look after yourself lovely. I know you wanted a small gap but your little girl is still so young, you've plenty of time. xx

3chords I am sorry to hear that you had a chemical too, this journey is so tough and unfair. Good luck for your next fet.

CMO - enjoy the party!


----------



## star25

Thank you Mrs w 
It's definitely all over now so glad it happened quickly and naturally, will just have a scan to confirm things and hopefully try again in the new year


----------



## star25

Hi all just checking in to see how everyone is? 

Madeleine and I are both well, had another fet this month which was a bfn so trying again in a few months 

We keep ourselves busy with groups and days out, I've just cut out going to work now so will do bits of paperwork at home if needed but that's it, some weeks might not need to do anything but I just want to spend my time with madeleine and not always have work on my mind like it was all the time! 

I hope you and all your babies are well, o can't believe she is 16 months!


----------



## CMo

Hi Star it's good to hear from you! This group has been very quiet lately! Sorry to hear about your BFN, that sucks! How many Frosties do you have? 

We're doing good. I'm working part time just now and a lot of nights which is better as I don't feel like I'm away much at all. Filling our days with lots of baby groups aswell. Orla is a right little character now that her personality is really shining through, she's just so funny! We only have one frostie but I think we're definitely going to use it probably this time next year if it doesn't work I always said I'd never do another full cycle but we'll see what happens.....

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## star25

Hi cmo! Good to hear from you too, we've got 5 frosties so hopefully one will work soon, don't know how many more times I can cope with doing it otherwise! 
I love this age, they're just so funny and coming out with new things all time 
That's good about your work, Im a worrier and was always thinking about work and what I should be doing and I just had to stop! 
Glad you are well xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey girls, nice to hear your updates. Sorry about the bfn star, with 5 Frosties you'll get there soon I'm sure. The process is so tough though, I'm semi glad I didn't have Frosties as I know I'd of wanted to use them! 

Glad work life balance is going well cmo. It's always hard but a good balance is great. I'm still on mat leave but I don't think I'll go back as my work is an hour away. Not too sure what I'm going to do?! 

Time is literally flying, dd is 4 and ds is 8 months!


----------



## star25

Hi all! How are you? 

Just an update, I had transfer 23rd and got my bfp 7dpt5dt, beta was 916 14dp5dt, scan is 2 weeks today so fingers crossed this time!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Was literally just thinking about you star!! Congratulations, what wonderful news. Good luck for the scan x


----------



## star25

Lol, thank you Mrs w! Very nervous but excited, how are you and little ones?


----------

